# BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0????



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

does anyone know if this kit fits on the2.0liters????


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

Talk to John at BBM. But they should fit, they fit on 16v's. But why waste all that money for 240whp? Turbo that bizznitch


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Talk to John at BBM. But they should fit, they fit on 16v's. But why waste all that money for 240whp? Turbo that bizznitch
 yeah your right i guess im just trying to see which route i should take


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

how about hooking me up with my wiring harness so icould finish my car????????


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (EUROJETTA8V1991)*

i've been wondering about a 9a head swap and a BBM supercharger, with the aba bottom end...


----------



## templedogg21 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

I think they have a kit in the works for the 2.slow, I saw one in their booth at a local show here in puyallup, wa a few weeks ago.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (templedogg21)*

This is true, we are getting really close to release. I'll post a pic up here soon. Thanks for your patience and support, it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## VAGinitis (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Talk to John at BBM. But they should fit, they fit on 16v's. But why waste all that money for 240whp? Turbo that bizznitch

240whp for only 2grand? 1600 on the sale right now? That's great to my way of looking at things. Esp. since the 16v came w/ what, 130ish stock? I'll be really interested in the way the ABA one turns out.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (templedogg21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *templedogg21* »_I think they have a kit in the works for the 2.slow, I saw one in their booth at a local show here in puyallup, wa a few weeks ago.
 yeah i called them up like last week and they told me it will be out in couple of months and i think this is what im goin to get for my 2pointslow so i can be different. everyone is goin turbo


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (EUROJETTA8V1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROJETTA8V1991* »_how about hooking me up with my wiring harness so icould finish my car????????








 i IMed you couple days ago saying that i got the wiring out and you didnt write back


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

i got it sorry to bash your thread and allwe will have to meet up within the next week or so call me.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_This is true, we are getting really close to release. I'll post a pic up here soon. Thanks for your patience and support, it will be well worth the wait.









I can't believe this is the first I'm hearing of this....any "vague" details or HP/cost estimates?


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (EUROJETTA8V1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROJETTA8V1991* »_i got it sorry to bash your thread and allwe will have to meet up within the next week or so call me.
 nah its ok i understand


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_This is true, we are getting really close to release. I'll post a pic up here soon. Thanks for your patience and support, it will be well worth the wait.








 wheres the pics ????!!!!!!







i cant wait oh yeah is there anyway you guys can sponsor my car


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I can't believe this is the first I'm hearing of this....any "vague" details or HP/cost estimates?

We have kept it quiet. The kit is incredibly tight. I'll post a pic really soon.


----------



## Euro8Valve (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

this set up would be expensive theres no cheap way of doing it i thought abotu it but a turbo kit is cheaper and puts down more power. the one diffrence that no one talks about is that a large charger on a 2.0 might not put down more peak hp then a turbo but it will be more of a smooth driveable hp. i would love to sss some one do this. I think BBM charger with the right manegment and the right cooling woudl put down crazy numbers. just my .02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twentyfourvalves (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I can't believe this is the first I'm hearing of this....any "vague" details or HP/cost estimates?

Word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines??
I too would like to see some pics!!


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PinoyVR6* »_ wheres the pics ????!!!!!!







i cant wait oh yeah is there anyway you guys can sponsor my car
 So i guess thats a no about sponsoring my car huh?????


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines??
I too would like to see some pics!!

Yes, we are taking this on next as some of the parts from the ABA kit cross over. The base kit is $2499


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VAGinitis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGinitis* »_
240whp for only 2grand? 1600 on the sale right now? That's great to my way of looking at things. Esp. since the 16v came w/ what, 130ish stock? I'll be really interested in the way the ABA one turns out. 


Im talking about 16v's w/ ported head, header, exhaust, standalone, etc...making 240whp. Just look at Johns own corrado when it was running the larger MX charger 1.9l w/ Tec 3. You first need the supercharger brackets (G60) then the intergration kit and lysholm kit. It adds up quickly.
$2500 is going to get you like 160ish whp w/ this kit and have you ever heard a lysholm charged car??? Put your head inside the siren of a firetruck and turn it on. Youll get the idea how loud/annoying it is without the $1000 silencer kit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

Im talking about 16v's w/ ported head, header, exhaust, standalone, etc...making 240whp. Just look at Johns own corrado when it was running the larger MX charger 1.9l w/ Tec 3. You first need the supercharger brackets (G60) then the intergration kit and lysholm kit. It adds up quickly.
$2500 is going to get you like 160ish whp w/ this kit and have you ever heard a lysholm charged car??? Put your head inside the siren of a firetruck and turn it on. Youll get the idea how loud/annoying it is without the $1000 silencer kit. 


Well first of all we ran the 16V SC at 17psi for the road course. It spun a rod bearing before we could run it at higher boost. The MkIII kit is whisper QUIET! And by the way it made 254whp at 17psi with a torque curve like a Mack truck. $2499 is silenced and it makes more than 160whp.... we will be posting data very soon.


_Modified by JBETZ at 7:15 PM 4-1-2004_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

holy sweetness


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (purplejettahondaeater)*

ohh my lord!! i might stick with my 2.0L after all.


----------



## TexzVW (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*






















at a loss for words


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_ohh my lord!! i might stick with my 2.0L after all.









That 254whp at 17psi is the 16V SC. I promise you guys that our SC on the 2.0L puts down some serious POW and TORQUE. Stage I is of course more than the NS kit. We have IV stages in the works. Stage II is going to kick ass for the money and so will Stage III. Stage IV is time to drop in some forged piston action.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
That 254whp at 17psi is the 16V SC. I promise you guys that our SC on the 2.0L puts down some serious POW and TORQUE. Stage I is of course more than the NS kit. We have IV stages in the works. Stage II is going to kick ass for the money and so will Stage III. Stage IV is time to drop in some forged piston action.








do u think it is safe for my motor since it has 100ks on it ???


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Well first of all we ran the 16V SC at 17psi for the road course. It spun a rod bearing before we could run it at higher boost. The MkIII kit is whisper QUIET! And by the way it made 254whp at 17psi with a torque curve like a Mack truck. $2499 is silenced and it makes more than 160whp.... we will be posting data very soon.

_Modified by JBETZ at 7:15 PM 4-1-2004_

But for all the work you put in the car it wasnt very impressive. I was disapointed when I found out you used the MX charger also. Also, the fact that the chargers cant take any kind of dust to get sucked in. Rotors that have that tight of a clearance must have problems as the bearings wear from spinning it at high rpms.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
But for all the work you put in the car it wasnt very impressive. I was disapointed when I found out you used the MX charger also. Also, the fact that the chargers cant take any kind of dust to get sucked in. Rotors that have that tight of a clearance must have problems as the bearings wear from spinning it at high rpms.

I guess you don't understand, this engine was never tested to its potential as it lost an oil pump. The charger was capable of making over 30 psi on this engine... we only ran it at 17psi. The screw chargers are no different than any other form of forced induction. Throw dirt into your turbo, g-lader, roots or even an na car and see how it likes it. The screw compressor has incredible reliability.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

250ish whp on 17psi IMO is weak though. I hope at 30psi the motor would push past the 340whp mark. How's that 20v motor going? I want to see some good numbers from that motor set up. Im just a skeptic of supercharging 4cyls...well VW 4cyl motors. Honda's seem to respond very well to centrifugal and Eaton chargers, just not dubs. Now bolt on a lysholm to a V8 and thats a different story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My friends SS/T (the one I told you about) put down another 180whp and 270wtq w/ 8psi 2 extra injectors, ecu programming and special knock control. 
I responded to your IM. I don't want to drag into that anymore on the forum. 
I understand where you're coming from w/ the charger making great torque thoughout the curve. I hope it does being a positive displacement blower and all. 
Maybe if you send me one of those kits, Ill change my mind







But I couldnt see me buying one. I have trouble keeping the tires on the ground in my bolt on 2l.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_250ish whp on 17psi IMO is weak though. I hope at 30psi the motor would push past the 340whp mark. How's that 20v motor going? I want to see some good numbers from that motor set up. Im just a skeptic of supercharging 4cyls...well VW 4cyl motors. Honda's seem to respond very well to centrifugal and Eaton chargers, just not dubs. Now bolt on a lysholm to a V8 and thats a different story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My friends SS/T (the one I told you about) put down another 180whp and 270wtq w/ 8psi 2 extra injectors, ecu programming and special knock control. 
I responded to your IM. I don't want to drag into that anymore on the forum. 
I understand where you're coming from w/ the charger making great torque thoughout the curve. I hope it does being a positive displacement blower and all. 
Maybe if you send me one of those kits, Ill change my mind







But I couldnt see me buying one. I have trouble keeping the tires on the ground in my bolt on 2l.

I think 254whp on a true 1.8L with 17psi is pretty darn good. Considering the stage IV G60 at 15psi makes less than 190whp. I've bet our ultra torque 250+whp against 300+whp turbos cars and won more than once. I'm sure we could have tuned the Tech III in better as we were pretty darn green with this system at that time. It would have been nice if the engine didn't fail so soon. So the 20V Screw Compressor car is getting a new 8PK wider belt drive system as we speak. The performance under the curve and at the top should be pretty good. Anyway the BBM MkIII Screw Compressor kit rips something serious!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Well first of all we ran the 16V SC at 17psi for the road course. It spun a rod bearing before we could run it at higher boost. The MkIII kit is whisper QUIET! And by the way it made 254whp at 17psi with a torque curve like a Mack truck. $2499 is silenced and it makes more than 160whp.... we will be posting data very soon.

_Modified by JBETZ at 7:15 PM 4-1-2004_

Whoa....this could get very interesting....


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
$2499 is silenced and it makes more than 160whp.... we will be posting data very soon.

_Modified by JBETZ at 7:15 PM 4-1-2004_

how many psi doe the kit will do in stage 1? and other stages too?
how much more power can we expect with a front mount IC.


_Modified by vento 95 GL at 11:32 AM 4-2-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_
how many psi doe the kit will do in stage 1? and other stages too?

how much more power can we expect with a front mount IC.

_Modified by vento 95 GL at 11:32 AM 4-2-2004_

We are running 10+ psi right now and need to ramp it back a bit for Stage I. Stage I will most likely hit 7-8psi, Stage II 10-12psi, Stage III 15+ psi. Stage IV 18-22+ psi pending on your set up. Stage III is intercooled. I'll post a pic here today...if I get some time. This is what we plan for our new kit and it is not set in stone. I'm guessing that we will easily exceed the power levels that we currently getting out of the stock G60 with the screw compressor installed. The extra power and performance is obviously from the better flowing head and extra engine size. This charger on a stock long block G60 with only bolt ons can make 240whp and monster torque. check out the tyfighter video on the front page of our site. Ty is running 240whp on a stock G60 engine with all bolt ons against 300+whp Honda's and winning!


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

john, thanks for responding to my email this morning. it's nice to deal with you guys, awe, and parts 4 vws...good products, excellent service, etc. anyways, put me on the list for a screw charger.
i've been anxiously waiting for a year now. i don't want the silencer...i want my ears to bleed!
seriously, i want the first one...just have to beg my wife...do you think it will be ready before waterfest?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seventyfive* »_john, thanks for responding to my email this morning. it's nice to deal with you guys, awe, and parts 4 vws...good products, excellent service, etc. anyways, put me on the list for a screw charger.
i've been anxiously waiting for a year now. i don't want the silencer...i want my ears to bleed!
seriously, i want the first one...just have to beg my wife...do you think it will be ready before waterfest?


We are shooting for a release date no later than June first. I'd guess that it will be longer as it seems to always be. Don't hold me to this. Thanks!


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

what about samco coolant kits? they are out but nobody in north america has any? i'm putting a new water pump on and want to do all the hoses while im layng on back in coolant. and last question, i promise, collin, @ techtonis, will be building me a new head this fall, which of their cams is best matched for your new charger?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*

i'd guess TT's 260/268 cam...no valve overlap


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (purplejettahondaeater)*

thats what i was thinking...thanks.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*

I'll pump up the full 2.0L line up when we get going further. Yes the 268/260 cam will be the beast for stage III.


----------



## Audioslave33 (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We are shooting for a release date no later than June first. I'd guess that it will be longer as it seems to always be. Don't hold me to this. Thanks!

you're giving me bad thoughts, very bad bad thoughts... 2L bbm rabbit anyone?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Audioslave33)*

Ok, here are the proto pics.
We also have an IC, you will have to wait a bit longer for this pic.
Top Secret Still


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

wow, it looks like its well put together
Can't wait


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_























ohh my god a dream come true!! thanks BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will you offer a discount on pre-orders or maybe a groupbuy


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

perfect, now i can put a '67 gto cowling hood on!!!!


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*

yeah group buy. i'm in.


----------



## twentyfourvalves (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, here are the proto pics.
We also have an IC, you will have to wait a bit longer for this pic.
Top Secret Still

























Looks like I'll be needing to go out and get a loan.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_














ohh my god a dream come true!! thanks BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will you offer a discount on pre-orders or maybe a groupbuy









Yes, PLEASE consider a group buy on this!! I want to be on the list!! That is one of the nicest setups I have ever seen!!


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (looneyben6)*

What kinda price are we looking at for this setup?


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Vamped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vamped* »_What kinda price are we looking at for this setup?

let me get this straight, for the 2.0L on a 97, stage I will put down 160 whp with no other mods? then you guys will have a stage II, III, IV one of them being an intercooler kit?? what are we looking at with the stage II anywhere near 250whp on the 2.0L?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
let me get this straight, for the 2.0L on a 97, stage I will put down 160 whp with no other mods? then you guys will have a stage II, III, IV one of them being an intercooler kit?? what are we looking at with the stage II anywhere near 250whp on the 2.0L?

I'd like to see 180-190 at stage II, not sure what it will yield yet. Stage III we will go for over 200whp or more. Keeping in mind that this in reality is comparable to a turbo car with 40-50 more hp. The torque curve is just unbeatable and generates incredible performance!


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vDUBnFoLife)*

HOLY GOD!!!! BOOOIINNNGGG! im saving my pennies starting today. Group buy this summer. 


_Modified by ghettobillgates at 9:45 PM 4-2-2004_


----------



## CTVeeDubJetta (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_ 









OMFG!








That is out of control
so fresh, so clean, so original, i need one now!!!!!


----------



## radoslcvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (CTVeeDubJetta)*

yea...i am gonna start saving now. OMG!!!!!


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Madtac44)*

looks like a great product for a decent price


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ylwGTI)*

Will you have a kit without the silencer as a cheaper alternative??
I am sure some folks would take that if the price difference would be worth it.


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I don't suppose you need another test subject do ya?















I'll be keeping an eye on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ylwGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ylwGTI* »_Will you have a kit without the silencer as a cheaper alternative??
I am sure some folks would take that if the price difference would be worth it.

This one is made silenced from the get go. It would actually cost more to make it loud... sorry.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, here are the proto pics.
We also have an IC, you will have to wait a bit longer for this pic.
Top Secret Still
























 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i just wet myself







im definitely gonna get this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Here's a serious question for you (and I'm asking because I don't know):
Why would you continue to employ the crossflow manifold? Does that not reduce the efficiency of the charger?
I've seen some turbo guys run a intake manifold that's basically a large collection chamber that has the four intake runners going directly into the head. Something like my very crude drawing below.








|------exhaust-----|
|.........................|
|_____intake______|
.....|| || || ||
(--------------------\=
(......................... <--- Charged air inlet
(--------------------/=
I'm guessing considering the form factor of the charger and the space available in the engine compartment that something like this might not be possible?


_Modified by MkIII at 6:00 PM 4-2-2004_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MkIII)*

it's worth $2400 just cause the PVC is no longer dumping oil into your intake haha


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIII* »_Here's a serious question for you (and I'm asking because I don't know):
Why would you continue to employ the crossflow manifold? Does that not reduce the efficiency of the charger?
I've seen some turbo guys run a intake manifold that's basically a large collection chamber that has the four intake runners going directly into the head. Something like my very crude drawing below.








|------exhaust-----|
|.........................|
|_____intake______|
.....|| || || ||
(--------------------\=
(......................... <--- Charged air inlet
(--------------------/=
I'm guessing considering the form factor of the charger and the space available in the engine compartment that something like this might not be possible?

_Modified by MkIII at 6:00 PM 4-2-2004_

The screw compressor does a very good job of cramming boost through just about anything. We see small gains when porting out heads on the 8V's. The X-Flow does really well. Larger intake runners just drop the air velocity, I'm from the high velocity school. Bigger is not better. On a 16V I'd rather not run the larger Euro 50mm intake with boost. High boost turbo guys use these big tube intakes to normalize or help equal the boost pressure from one cylinder to the next. The 2.0L is an internally open void of space and will run at a good equalized pressure from one cylinder to the next. Our liquid air IC is a complete high flow intake manifold with built in cooling core. I'll post a pic of this proto next week.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*

Where is the boost recirc system for this kit? Or will it not have one?


_Modified by Scirocco20v at 2:18 AM 4-3-2004_


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*

what is the price? Maybe I missed it somewhere. What is the difference between the different stages (I vs II etc - as far as mods go)
I am very interested, and if they are really available in a timely manner, I'll be sure to run one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*

also, where would you mount an IC for this setup?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*

All I can say is, wow.....I gotta get my bills paid off so I can get this. Only about $10k more to go now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When they are paid, I am soooooo getting this.....


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Will there be a kit for the MK4 2.0 ......all i see is MK3 pics? PLEASE SAY YES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (golfzex)*

hopefully it will be a masher FMIC, that would top it all off, can the boost on this setup be controlled?


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*

ttt


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
Where is the boost recirc system for this kit? Or will it not have one?

_Modified by Scirocco20v at 2:18 AM 4-3-2004_

The bypass valve is under the blower and intake tube


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubayou* »_also, where would you mount an IC for this setup?

The IC is a compete high flow intake manifold with built in liquid air core. Might post a pic next week of the proto. This is getting prepared for casting and should be ready this summer some time.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_hopefully it will be a masher FMIC, that would top it all off, can the boost on this setup be controlled?

The boost is controlled by swapping out the pulley on a supercharger.


----------



## 5ven3 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very interesting...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Congrats on a good looking kit John...


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Peter Tong)*

so can you lay out the specs of what you know on the different stages with hp figures and prices?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Congrats on a good looking kit John...









Thanks Peter, we have never been so excited over a new product over here. The production kits are looking clean and tight. Thanks again!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_so can you lay out the specs of what you know on the different stages with hp figures and prices?

Yes, although you guys will need to be patient and wait a little bit.
This complete kit is 60-90 days out before we ship.
I'm concerned about keeping up on the back order list.
If you guys would like to make 50% deposits to reserve the first run... we would be very grateful.
Thanks again.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_Will there be a kit for the MK4 2.0 ......all i see is MK3 pics? PLEASE SAY YES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Allow me to second that^. Will there be a kit available for the AEG engine???
Why build strictly for the MKIII platform, not saying that's the case, when so many MK4 owners are left with little to *no* options for a fully assembled FI kit. The price of this kit sounds fairly descent in comparison to some of the other blowers out there. I know that there are many, myself included, MKIV owners who would be interested in this application. 
One thing though, I've noticed that many chargers that put out respectable hp/trq numbers on the ABA engine seem to put out less on the AEG. This tendency is pretty disturbing, especially when the two engines are practically identical. Could someone possibly shine some more light on this issue.
thanks,
Julian


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_The screw compressor does a very good job of cramming boost through just about anything. We see small gains when porting out heads on the 8V's. The X-Flow does really well. Larger intake runners just drop the air velocity, I'm from the high velocity school. Bigger is not better. On a 16V I'd rather not run the larger Euro 50mm intake with boost. High boost turbo guys use these big tube intakes to normalize or help equal the boost pressure from one cylinder to the next. The 2.0L is an internally open void of space and will run at a good equalized pressure from one cylinder to the next. Our liquid air IC is a complete high flow intake manifold with built in cooling core. I'll post a pic of this proto next week.

Thanks, I'll be looking forward to seeing that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So since my head is already PnP'd, that wouldn't hurt in this application? It's just that the gains aren't that significant. In other words, will the PnP job negatively affect performance?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_
One thing though, I've noticed that many chargers that put out respectable hp/trq numbers on the ABA engine seem to put out less on the AEG. This tendency is pretty disturbing, especially when the two engines are practically identical. Could someone possibly shine some more light on this issue.
thanks,
Julian

Part of the issue here is that the AEG head does not flow as well as the ABA head. It has to do with the way the runners in the head are curved, I have been told that the AEG runners are more restrictive.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MkIII)*

Wheres the a/c compressor? I see the alternator under the charger, do you have to remove the a/c?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*

won't be a problem for me


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Wheres the a/c compressor? I see the alternator under the charger, do you have to remove the a/c?

This is an AC car, it stays down below in the factory location.
Yes, we are all about the AEG also, it will be right after the ABA.... maybe 2-3 months following or sooner.
I think the screw charger will also do very well on the AEG. The AEG car goes under the knife in a few weeks.


----------



## CTVeeDubJetta (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

price, i think i missed it


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (CTVeeDubJetta)*

I think they said around $2,400 for the Stage 1 kit? Damn good price, I think.....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I think they said around $2,400 for the Stage 1 kit? Damn good price, I think.....

Stage I $2499


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Yep....that's awesome...
Dumb question....looking at the pics, those of us with AIR pumps...how will the 'charger fit?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Yep....that's awesome...
Dumb question....looking at the pics, those of us with AIR pumps...how will the 'charger fit?

remove the airpump.
we are going to work out a resistor for the pump plug so the ecu will still think it is there.


_Modified by JBETZ at 7:29 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## seventyfive (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

can you keep us updated through email? i want to know when i can get first cracks at this.
also, can you get a samco coolant hose kit TCS218/C...red.
are you gonna have a copper head gasket for aba's now? 
are the fuel rail you're working on for aba's going to have a/n fittings? i've gotten addicted to putting braided hose and anno fittings on my car.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seventyfive* »_can you keep us updated through email? i want to know when i can get first cracks at this.
also, can you get a samco coolant hose kit TCS218/C...red.
are you gonna have a copper head gasket for aba's now? 
are the fuel rail you're working on for aba's going to have a/n fittings? i've gotten addicted to putting braided hose and anno fittings on my car.


Yes, you can join the bbm email list from the home page.
Yes, you can give us a 50% deposit and get one of the first kits.
Yes, we are in the process of making a low compression head gasket.
Yes, the fuel rail uses a/n fittings.
Yes, we plan to stock the Samco for the 2.0L this summer.
Thanks again, sorry about all the yes answers... not meaning to sound like a smart ass.



_Modified by JBETZ at 10:43 AM 4-4-2004_


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

you guys looking to sponser a 2.0 AEG ?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_you guys looking to sponser a 2.0 AEG ?









We have two already, thank you for the offer.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*

Ok, new to this thread. Ive been following for a while now though.
Here is my questionl. Your stage one is estimated to put down about 160 HP at the wheels. With an estimated cost of 2400 bucks.
CFIs kit seems to put down around 180 HP at the wheels and about 160 in TQ. thats there stage one for 4k.
Questions.
1. Your stage two you estimating for around the same power. What about TQ? Personaly Im not to impreesed with the TQ that the CFI puts down.
2. Will your cost for the stage two be less or competitive with the CFI?
3. What stage do you plan to offer the intercooler with?
4. last but not least. When is your ETA for the stage two and three?
I know my self, maybe a few other people have been holding out cause we would like to through down on the CFI, but you kit seems to be out performing the CFI as far as the HP/TQ per dollar goes. If I put down on this I would like to just dive head first and buy the stage three. I prefear to do every thing all at once.
You have given us tasty HP numbers, Can you give us even better tasting TQ numbers? Cause I love TQ.
Keep up the good work, you got us all on our toes leaning fearther into the brewing pot now.
nate


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_Ok, new to this thread. Ive been following for a while now though.
Here is my questionl. Your stage one is estimated to put down about 160 HP at the wheels. With an estimated cost of 2400 bucks.
CFIs kit seems to put down around 180 HP at the wheels and about 160 in TQ. thats there stage one for 4k.
Questions.
1. Your stage two you estimating for around the same power. What about TQ? Personaly Im not to impreesed with the TQ that the CFI puts down.
2. Will your cost for the stage two be less or competitive with the CFI?
3. What stage do you plan to offer the intercooler with?
4. last but not least. When is your ETA for the stage two and three?
I know my self, maybe a few other people have been holding out cause we would like to through down on the CFI, but you kit seems to be out performing the CFI as far as the HP/TQ per dollar goes. If I put down on this I would like to just dive head first and buy the stage three. I prefear to do every thing all at once.
You have given us tasty HP numbers, Can you give us even better tasting TQ numbers? Cause I love TQ.
Keep up the good work, you got us all on our toes leaning fearther into the brewing pot now.
nate

I'm not sure what the Stage I power will end up being when we are all done tuning and testing. The screw compressor has a bad habit of being a huge torque monster. Repoman on the G60 list is making 250w torque with his G60 BBM Screw Blown 2.0L Tyfighter is running 11 sec. 1/4 mile with stock internals and head.
Our stage I, II, III and IV will make a better torque curve and more torque than any bolt on charger or turbo that I know of on the market.
Stage II should be right around 500 more bucks.
Stage III is intercooled.
Stage I & II will ship from 60-90 days.
Unless something comes up and it always seems to happen this way.
Stage III will be mid to late summer.
Stage IV will come in at the same time.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

awsome man, thanks for the timely respons. Sounds good me. Now I know some of who choose to wait and buy the stage three when its out will need to do some prep work before hand. What suggestions might you make for this.
My whole car is original with 156k on her.
Next week Ive got a few plans to prep for such a upgrade. A 16v presure plate and clutch and a lightened fly wheel all from pottermens, a new rear main seal, throw out bearing, oil pan, oil pan gasket, oil pump and a few other small things here and there.
Would add anything or change any of this list? if so, what?
Lubercation for the charger, is it self contained, or are we gonna have to tap the oil pan?
Thanks
Nate


_Modified by Nat1267 at 8:18 PM 4-4-2004_


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Nat1267)*

so i definatly need to know a few things. Once the two cars i am selling go, the 50% thing may work out well. This thread has made me put my Rocco and GTI for sale. will you trade them for the kit? eh?







(seriuosly?) they both run! one is a 16v! wow im a loser.
anyway....
1)i have 123K on the ABA, is that going to kill the motor? Important!
2)I take it i need 2600 for the charger, and 2400 for the kit? cuz that is alot....that or i am very very non obervant. 
3)is there any possible way to use the ABA block, a 16v or 20v head and still use the x-flow and the BBM pimp - **** kit? 
4)umm im sure there is more i ahve to ask.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (astaidl)*

I see that the question of mileage has been brought up. I'd also like to know how a srew type charger such as the one BBM is offering will play on a high mileage engine. 
Are owners of 2.0's with high mileage (which there are a lot of) expected to do certain prep work to their engines before installing this kit? What are certain crucial components on the engine which need to be checked before buying this kit?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*

i'm under the impression that an aba 16v kit would be pretty easy to do


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_so i definatly need to know a few things. Once the two cars i am selling go, the 50% thing may work out well. This thread has made me put my Rocco and GTI for sale. will you trade them for the kit? eh?







(seriuosly?) they both run! one is a 16v! wow im a loser.
anyway....
1)i have 123K on the ABA, is that going to kill the motor? Important!
2)I take it i need 2600 for the charger, and 2400 for the kit? cuz that is alot....that or i am very very non obervant. 
3)is there any possible way to use the ABA block, a 16v or 20v head and still use the x-flow and the BBM pimp - **** kit? 
4)umm im sure there is more i ahve to ask.

Stage I 100% complete, tuned and ready to install.
$2499
Yes, you can run a 16V head on an aba short block. You can also run our screw compressor. You will need all of the required G60 parts and our 16V limited integration kit. This is a bit of a project. The performance is well worth it for people that want a long broad power band and instant boost.
I get this question about high mileage engines under boost many times. This needs to get pasted into an faq section. Boost does not kill an engine or blow it up if it is set up and tuned properly. Boosted engines die from detonation or a lean condition. If you do not detonate or run lean the boost is just fine. Now if you have an underlying problem... well then the boost is just going to make it fail sooner. I've seen many G60 engines at near 300k miles running strong at 15+ psi. A boosted engines life depends on many variables, just like an na engine. If you have a high mileage engine and want to be sure it will keep going plan on swapping out the oil pump and water pump... these are obviously the vitals. Other than that, if it ain't broke why fix it. Keep it maintained, tuned and enjoy the extra power.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (purplejettahondaeater)*

One of the few things us High Milege owner do need to do would be get our compresion checked. If we hold bad compresion well prob need to replace the piston rings and maybe even go so far as to rebore or rehone the cylinders.

Just a thought. You can tell alot from a compresion test. 
Does anyone know the compresion that should be held in each cylinder?
Nate


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Nat1267)*

ok this is a very very interesting kit and i would like to know what the stage 1 and 2 would do on a fully worked fully lightened and fully balanced engine 
here are my mods as follows i know the cam and the UD pully will have to change but what else also i am getting the bottom end done this summer with JE forged lightweight pistons crower chromoly rods and a knifedged blueprinted balanced shotpeened nitrated crank and arp hardware with 1mm oversized pistons. what would the ideal compression be for the kit and is there going to be any problem running the car at the "optimum" compression when it comes to smog with the SC out of the car because if i am going to build the motor i would like to just get the low comp pistons but i need to be able to pass smog when the time comes. also how are the trannies going to hold up to the stage 1 2 3 4 with all the extra torque? the CFI hasn't put out the stage 2 yet because they can't keep the trannys intack. and when you are claiming insane torque would it be advisable to recomend an LSD at the very least before getting the higher stages?
It would suck to have tons of people shooting for the stage 2 and 3 kits and then blowing the tranny the first week out. (i have gone through 5 trannies in a year due to a company that did shoty rebuilds and have pulled my tranny on my back under my car in my garage bench pressing the tranny in and out of the car like 7 or 8 times since the first time about 1 1/2 years ago so i know about the pain of blowing a tranny) luckly now i have a quaife and arp diff bolts so i shouldn't have a problem. anyways here is the list of most plus the bottom end this summer
ABD intake, 
custom ram air mod from lower duct, 
GIAC chip with big cam program, 
autotech adj cam gear, 
TT 276 cam with heavy duty valve springs, 
Autotech shock therapy 10.4 mm plug wires, 
Turn2 stage 3 poly motor mounts, 
neuspeed short throw shifter, 
Brospeed header, 
2 1/2" piping to a magnaflow muffler, 
saches sport clutch 16v pressure plate sport disc, 
9.5 lb lightnened flywheel, 
eurosport underdrive pully 
NGK plugs, 
Stage 3 PnP head shaved and portmatched lower intake plenum and header, 
TT titanium retainers, 
autotech lightweight lifters,
Ferrea stainless Steel valves, 
ARP head bolts, 
heavy duty head gasget, 
Quaife LSD, 
3.94 Ring and pin,
ARP diff bolts,
.75 5th gear conversion,
Ported TB, 
MSD ignition 
(soon to have Crower chromoly rods, JE 83.5 mm forged pistons with blueprinted and balanced knife-edged shot-peened nitrated crank, and NX wet kit direct ported 100 shot and a moroso deep sump oil pan, and external oil cooler) 
anyways help me out because i will get the stage 2 or 3 this summer









edit: sorry for the run on sentence i am just a little excited as we all seem to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazydubman at 9:19 AM 4-5-2004_


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

That kit looks awesome, but everyone already seems to know that!! I was looking at that picture of the boost pipe and thinking of how good a small canister style a/w intercooler would look there instead of that blue silicone connector, hmmm.....

Garth


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (g60vw)*

my thought as well


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (blubayou)*

why couldnt i use the x-flow/ the 16v head and the kit you are making now instead of using the 16v integration that takes alot of money and time to find the g60 parts and such? or am i missing something?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (crazydubman)*

Yes, a person might want to get an lsd installed if they are going to launch their car hard at the higher torque levels. The diff will help hold it all together.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_why couldnt i use the x-flow/ the 16v head and the kit you are making now instead of using the 16v integration that takes alot of money and time to find the g60 parts and such? or am i missing something?

This is a competly different configuration.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Holy re-engineering, Batman....


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Oh man.. now I'm re-evaluating what I was going to do again.















Super sweet set-up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_Oh man.. now I'm re-evaluating what I was going to do again.

















You think you are???? Hell, I thought I was all done with my car...now this....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I have yet to respond to this I think
sooooo
"WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeEEE"


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Pagano)*

still wondering whether dropping the compression on an engine is going to raise emmisions. i need to know so that i can do the bottom end before i get this thing. i plan to before the bottom end run 14's with my setup NA then the bottom end and the charger can we say wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_still wondering whether dropping the compression on an engine is going to raise emmisions. i need to know so that i can do the bottom end before i get this thing. i plan to before the bottom end run 14's with my setup NA then the bottom end and the charger can we say wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I really don't think it will... it should pass the sniffer test all the way to Stage IV.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

damn it. more money to spend just when i thought i had everything planned out, this kit comes out







. oh well, car is going under the knife this winter anyway. 
what i want to know is why would it be more expensive to make the charger louder? seems like it would be easier and cheaper to run the intake pipe from the filter to the charger than moving the TB, or did i miss something earlier in the post? as a deep down muscle car nut, i love the sound of a blower and would rather have the unsilenced kit that the silenced kit. my car is going to become my weekend ride as soon as i get my truck back together anyway, so noise is not a concern. gotta love that blower whine








oh, is it safe to assume the 160ish whp is on a totally stock engine?


_Modified by bigteal at 3:15 AM 4-6-2004_


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

A few questions
1) Any pics of the kit on the MKIV? 
2) What kind of reliability are we looking at aswell? I am SURE this will be compared to the NS... so I will do it now.. is this a basic bolt on and forget or is there constant maintenance?
3) Any ETA on the MKIV kit?
4) Does it require profesional installation? or again like the NS.. almost anyone can do it?
sorry I am comparing alot the NS (you must have expected it sooner or later







) but that is really the only baseline comparion out there... and right now.. the BBM kit seems to blow it away.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_A few questions
1) Any pics of the kit on the MKIV? 
2) What kind of reliability are we looking at aswell? I am SURE this will be compared to the NS... so I will do it now.. is this a basic bolt on and forget or is there constant maintenance?
3) Any ETA on the MKIV kit?
4) Does it require profesional installation? or again like the NS.. almost anyone can do it?
sorry I am comparing alot the NS (you must have expected it sooner or later







) but that is really the only baseline comparion out there... and right now.. the BBM kit seems to blow it away.


The MkIV has not been started yet. Some of the MkIII parts cross over. We have a car to set this up on coming into the shop at the end of this month.
Our G60 kit has a one year limited warranty. I may make the x-flow longer as the charger spins slower. I have yet to think this one through completely.
You bolt it on and forget it, just do your regular scheduled maintenance. 
We should have the MkIV kits ready this summer... maybe mid or at the end. My crystal ball says this summer some time....








It bolts on even easier than the NS kit.


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The MkIV has not been started yet. Some of the MkIII parts cross over. We have a car to set this up on coming into the shop at the end of this month.
Our G60 kit has a one year limited warranty. I may make the x-flow longer as the charger spins slower. I have yet to think this one through completely.
You bolt it on and forget it, just do your regular scheduled maintenance. 
We should have the MkIV kits ready this summer... maybe mid or at the end. My crystal ball says this summer some time....








It bolts on even easier than the NS kit.


SOLD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now all I have to do is find an insurance company that wont drop me if If I install this kit







....... stupid Ontario!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*

what are you guys going to use for fuel supply??
reprogrammed chip, piggy back, RR FPR, etc...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_what are you guys going to use for fuel supply??
reprogrammed chip, piggy back, RR FPR, etc...

The stage I is fueled with the chip programming. Stage II includes larger injectors a new program, lower compression head gasket and some other tricks.....


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The stage I is fueled with the chip programming. Stage II includes larger injectors a new program, lower compression head gasket and some other tricks.....


that's very good. thanks for the info.


----------



## Golfdor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The MkIV has not been started yet. Some of the MkIII parts cross over. We have a car to set this up on coming into the shop at the end of this month.
Our G60 kit has a one year limited warranty. I may make the x-flow longer as the charger spins slower. I have yet to think this one through completely.
You bolt it on and forget it, just do your regular scheduled maintenance. 
We should have the MkIV kits ready this summer... maybe mid or at the end. My crystal ball says this summer some time....








It bolts on even easier than the NS kit.

Oh man now I'm drooling. Reliability and ease of install are high on the list of what is important for me, sounds like your kit meets those with better performance than the NS kit. Now to just start saving up...


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Golfdor)*

ive seen people slap the AEG (mk4 i assume?) intake manifolds on to ABA ( mk3 i assume?) engines without too much trouble in order to relocate their TB's and what not...
so if we would reverse the procedure, could the kit then bolt right up? or are there more differences that are not so evident about the two engines? i really want to see this kit on an MK4
everyone is making stuff for the older cars, when people in general are buying new cars!! i dont get it








keep up the good work!


_Modified by 7thGear at 2:53 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

That's because the ABA is better


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

ohh yeah!! well!! ... i can throw a playing card over 50 feet in the air!! 
but seriously tho...
hey what about slapping an ABA "worked" head on the AEG block as a "first step"... and THEN slapping this thing on.... would that be a good project?
i mean... two cams are better than one in most cases









ohh and another question, if i was to get light underdrive pullies for the AEG, and then slap an ABA head... and then the super charger... would all those work together?
or even forget about the head swap, would light underdrive pullies work with this charger?
out.


_Modified by 7thGear at 4:41 PM 4-6-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_ive seen people slap the AEG (mk4 i assume?) intake manifolds on to ABA ( mk3 i assume?) engines without too much trouble in order to relocate their TB's and what not...
so if we would reverse the procedure, could the kit then bolt right up? or are there more differences that are not so evident about the two engines? i really want to see this kit on an MK4
everyone is making stuff for the older cars, when people in general are buying new cars!! i dont get it








keep up the good work!

_Modified by 7thGear at 2:53 PM 4-6-2004_

Your thinking right along the same lines that we are. The MkIV kit may only be available with the BBM liquid air, intercooled, high flow, cast intake manifold... whew that sounds serious.


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Your thinking right along the same lines that we are. The MkIV kit may only be available with the BBM liquid air, intercooled, high flow, cast intake manifold... whew that sounds serious.

sounds expensive


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_ohh yeah!! well!! ... i can throw a playing card over 50 feet in the air!! 
but seriously tho...
hey what about slapping an ABA "worked" head on the AEG block as a "first step"... and THEN slapping this thing on.... would that be a good project?
i mean... two cams are better than one in most cases









ohh and another question, if i was to get light underdrive pulleys for the AEG, and then slap an ABA head... and then the super charger... would all those work together?
or even forget about the head swap, would light underdrive pulleys work with this charger?
out.

_Modified by 7thGear at 4:41 PM 4-6-2004_

Not sure about that combo...
As far as underdrive pulleys go.
Is the main crank pulley smaller in these kits?
If so it will spin the charger slower and make less boost.
Bigger crank pulley more bizoost.
Smaller blower pulley more boost


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_
sounds expensive









It might be reasonable cast in high volumes.
If we can make a stage I non intercooled version for the MkIV then we will have it for the same price as the MkIII kit.
The liquid air IC will be a stage III upgrade option.
$2499 for Stage I


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

one question you didnt answer ( or i think i just didnt ask it properly) is that other than the head and intake manni, is the block with all the spinning gears identical between the mk3 and mk4
lets say i even keep my AEG head, and all i do is put on a ABA intake manni, would your kit then bolt up with no gimmicks, or is the block itself positioned/built/bracket postionion/pully systems etc...
i'm just saying this because i read how someone put an AEG intake manni on an ABA block with no cutting/modding ( other than the intake pipes n ****)
so then if i get the mk3 kit, and just get the intake manny of an mk3 and slap that on... i mean its a small price to pay









ohh and the underdrive pullies are not SMALLER... there just lighter!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

If the engines were the same, aside form the intake manifold, they would have the same engine code. It's not to say that it couldn't work in some way, but I don't know how the software (chip) for the ABA would work in your ecu








I'd say it appears you will have to wait for the MKIV kit and do it right, don't try for a shortcut, cause it could be an expensive mistake


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*

or a prelude to something more potent... like a 1.8T


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_
ohh and the underdrive pullies are not SMALLER... there just lighter!

If they are just lighter, they aren't really underdrive pulleys, they are just lightened pulleys. there is a difference. underdrive pulleys are made in diffferent diameters (ratios) than stock ones, with the intention of spinning the accessories at a lower rate, putting less resistance on the crank/pulley


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

mmmmm, 1.8T


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*

cool
i always thought that "underdrive pulley sets" were OEM diamter but just lighter to reduce parasitic drag
or are there two "types" floating around out there?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

A lot of times the term "underdrive" is interchanged with "lightened" for pulleys. But yeah, they are 2 different things (essentially going for similar end results, though - less drag on the engine, so it spins faster/easier)


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (blubayou)*

Will this kit be able to upgradable?
Lets say I buy the stage I kit. If I get some extra cash down the road will I be able to upgrade to stage II,III,IV kit?


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTI2.0)*

SHOTTY 
Can I be the dummy MK3 car with the MK4 manifold...I have half the battle done already for you!


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Pagano)*

oh boy I was about to buy the NS charger.....after paintakenly going thru all the turbo/ns charger stuff now this?!!?!?!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*

Wow. Finally got to read the whole thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see some REAL numbers on everything when it comes out! And the price is







very nice!!!


----------



## tyfoon129 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Seanathan)*

ok, so whats the 16 intergration kit?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_ohh yeah!! well!! ... i can throw a playing card over 50 feet in the air!! 
but seriously tho...
hey what about slapping an ABA "worked" head on the AEG block as a "first step"... and THEN slapping this thing on.... would that be a good project?
i mean... two cams are better than one in most cases










Ummmm......the ABA only has one cam, dude....


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

the 16v integration kit needs various parts from the g60 and a full 16v motor. But it says yuo must have the intake manifold from a scirocco. That is not the easiest thing to come by. but you get more powr out of it. Just more $$$ and time.....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_one question you didnt answer ( or i think i just didnt ask it properly) is that other than the head and intake manni, is the block with all the spinning gears identical between the mk3 and mk4
lets say i even keep my AEG head, and all i do is put on a ABA intake manni, would your kit then bolt up with no gimmicks, or is the block itself positioned/built/bracket postionion/pully systems etc...
i'm just saying this because i read how someone put an AEG intake manni on an ABA block with no cutting/modding ( other than the intake pipes n ****)
I'm not sure yet, we get our hands on the MkIV car at the end of this month.
so then if i get the mk3 kit, and just get the intake manny of an mk3 and slap that on... i mean its a small price to pay









ohh and the underdrive pullies are not SMALLER... there just lighter!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTI2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2.0* »_Will this kit be able to upgradable?
Lets say I buy the stage I kit. If I get some extra cash down the road will I be able to upgrade to stage II,III,IV kit?

Yes, you can build up from Stage I-IV and not through away any parts. The chip will be changed each time. We will work out a sweet deal for people that build up through the stages.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_SHOTTY 
Can I be the dummy MK3 car with the MK4 manifold...I have half the battle done already for you!

You have this turned around, we need to fit the MkIII style on the MkIV and use the same liquid air intake manifold.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_
ohh and the underdrive pullies are not SMALLER... there just lighter!

Um, no.....they ARE smaller as well as lighter


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Um, no.....they ARE smaller as well as lighter









I agree... underdrive means a smaller diameter. 
This will spin the charger slower and make less boost.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You have this turned around, we need to fit the MkIII style on the MkIV and use the same liquid air intake manifold.

Damn buzz kill...


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Pagano)*

WOW







I have been researching and studying the Turbo & Supercharger for the past 9 months.., now only a few months away from going Turbo I read this. I think I will put my money back in the piggy bank.
$1250 Deposit? 
Can you give a rough estimate for the price of Stage's 2 & 3.
I don't recall reading anything about emissions..? How will this affect?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (98Wulf)*

Looks like Stage 2 will only be $500 or so above the Stage 1 kit, so a total of around $3k est.....


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

will these be showing up on the ND car show in May??? I will really like to see this in person save up abit more and get it instead of the NS charger














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other thing the first stage is 160Whp we will probably need to upgrade the tranny right?


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*

so the kit in stage 1 puts down 160 whp.. what about TQ? did I miss it in the thread?
MAN.. everytime I read this theard I want it more and more!


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*

we need some concrete numbers to jack up interest, so far it's a shot in the dark


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*

it physicaly exists
its makes more than the NS charger regardless of torque, and thats still without an IC
with its progressive stages its in competition with the CFI unit
and as far as i know it blows the VF unit out of the water for HP/$ 
plus from the look of it, it is VERY compact.

and the price is REALLY good, even at stage one the power output will already rival that of a 1.8T for a fraction of the cost, especialy if its a true bolt on.
also by the look of the setup, one could construct a top mounted intercooler and get some nice hood scoop action........

plus i figure by the time they get to MK4's, they would have worked out all the bugs with the MK3 and deliver an even better product!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

Holy crap guys, This SC is amazing!!!! Finally a SC that can really compete with a Turbo setup. I need one of these sooo bad!!!
I've been out of the VW game for months now but I've been jonesin' to get back in!!!! 
Dana, I thought you were done with yer car!!!!! Did you ever sell all that stuff or did you just end up putting it on your jetta?
Is anybody selling their mk3 for cheap???? I'm gonna have to buy another Jetta just so I can buy this supercharger!!!! Damn, my wife and creditors are gonna hate me!!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (94jedi)*

I sold some of it....looks like I'll be selling more of it (my N/A mods) to get the Stage II setup...


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

did we get an answer on wheter or not we would need to swap tranny or upgrade somehow? thats my worry at this point i don't want to twist off anything.


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (wickedgift)*

i think swaping trannies would be a personal prefence
if you have a solid tranny with no problems and you dont plan to launch at 5000 RPM with the crazy torque this thing is supposebly deliver then no.. you dont need a tranny upgrade..
tranny upgrades are a universal concept... you make more power than it can handle, switch it up!!!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

I'm curious as to whether or not a stock G60 clutch will hold the Stage 2 kit....


----------



## slammedvwgolf (Feb 16, 2004)

group buy!?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_so the kit in stage 1 puts down 160 whp.. what about TQ? did I miss it in the thread?
MAN.. everytime I read this theard I want it more and more!


We are not certain of what level the Stage I final tuning power will be set at. This product is still in the tuning process.
Your trans holding up will depend on some variables. If you plan to drag race and launch the car then upgrade to an lsd with diff bolts. Many people run the O2O at high power levels and have no problems.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I'm curious as to whether or not a stock G60 clutch will hold the Stage 2 kit....

Yes, it will although this does not fit in an O2O trans. If you plan to launch then you may want a Power Clutch kit or even a puck.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

John, are you going to attempt for a CARB plate when you get everything sorted out? I'm getting too old to deal with fighting with emissions stuff every two years..


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_John, are you going to attempt for a CARB plate when you get everything sorted out? I'm getting too old to deal with fighting with emissions stuff every two years..









Possibility... once the kits are rolling out the doors.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_ Many people run the O2O at high power levels and have no problems.

What is your definition of high power?


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
What is your definition of high power?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
What is your definition of high power?

Exactly, I blow trannys like its







Thats making 140whp and 138wtq. Spray the good stuff in 2nd gear and say bye bye to 2nd gear.







This is motivating a 2000lb rabbit. 
The 020 tranny is weak and if any of you guys read the FI forum, youll see that everyone breaks them. Doesnt matter if you have a diff or not. You'll see 2nd, 3rd or 5th gear go.


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

those wacky canucks.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (wickedgift)*

is an O2j stronger ?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, it will although this does not fit in an O2O trans....

I know....which is why I have an 02A G60 tranny sitting in my shed. When I had originally decided to go with FI about a year and a half ago, I wanted something a bit stronger than an 020, so I picked up an 02A for a tranny swap....almost have all the parts for the swap.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
What is your definition of high power?

240 whp 260 wt
the Tyfighter made over 120 1/4 mile passes with this set up.
It never broke, smoked a couple of puck race clutches.
You can see the 11 sec video from our home page.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_is an O2j stronger ?

Yes, like an O2A


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (slammedvwgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedvwgolf* »_group buy!?

Possibly, once they start rolling out the door. 
We priced it lean and low hoping the added performance value will generate higher sales volumes.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

All I can say is, it's about time someone stepped up to the plate and did that. And with the performance that's expected from it....I hope many people smarten up and get this kit. I know I already talked someone who I was doing a headswap for into buying this kit this summer....


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

so launch time is not set yet? I really want this kit and knowing my luck something is going to come up to snatch the money away that I got... thats what happen on the last GB of the NS charger..















but it was good since I get this option







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will this kit show up at the New Dimensions Show in may?!?!?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (ricardo)*

I get the impression they're shooting for around June or so?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

JUNE!















were are we at April!







OK if I take a lot of Niquyl will i wake up in June tomorrow


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Will there be other upgrades/mods that we should have before using your kit?
For instance, would we need to have a better flowing exhaust? Would a new exhaust just give us more out of the system, or would it actually be needed to flow the increased volume?
Will the stock fuel management and the chip be adequate on stage 1 - ?
I am searching for the total cost or a workable setup, asuming you only have an OEM spec car, and nothing else.


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I have a question...
How about if someone has done a 16V head swap (16V where there used to be 8V)?


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (RobbieIG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobbieIG* »_
Will the stock fuel management and the chip be adequate on stage 1?
I am searching for the total cost or a workable setup, asuming you only have an OEM spec car, and nothing else.

I'll second this^
BTW, I realize that this kit is still in a developmental stage but are there any estimates on how much better/ worse the fuel economy will be? Seeing as how gas is outrageeously high right now.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (RobbieIG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobbieIG* »_Will there be other upgrades/mods that we should have before using your kit?
For instance, would we need to have a better flowing exhaust? Would a new exhaust just give us more out of the system, or would it actually be needed to flow the increased volume?
Will the stock fuel management and the chip be adequate on stage 1 - ?
I am searching for the total cost or a workable setup, asuming you only have an OEM spec car, and nothing else.

You can of course use our kit on a bone stock car. You will just get more power with an exhaust. The only thing that we are finishing up is the ecu programming. June is our target ship date.... most all of the parts are in full production as we speak!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

what compression what you recommend knocking down to for stages 3 and 4, i'm gonna be ordering forged pistons in may and wanna make sure i pick up what's best for this


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_what compression what you recommend knocking down to for stages 3 and 4, i'm gonna be ordering forged pistons in may and wanna make sure i pick up what's best for this









The stage II gasket drops the compression to 9:0.1 Our stage IV forged pistons are at 8.5:1


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 12, 2002)

I'm definitely up for this if it comes out good for the MK4. Seems like a better alternative than swapping a 1.8T.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_
I'll second this^
BTW, I realize that this kit is still in a developmental stage but are there any estimates on how much better/ worse the fuel economy will be? Seeing as how gas is outrageeously high right now.

The mileage will drop only slightly when driving normal, since the charger is in bypass mode. When you put the boot in it, it may drop a few points or more.


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

im thinking about building up my 2.0 motor and am highly considering the Euro Spec stroker kit .. it's a turbo stroker kit so it has an 8.5:1 ratio which i read is what your stage 4 kit is at . any problems if i ran this ?


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

John 
Who cares what it does for mileage when under boost, that is where the fun begins.
Good luck with this unit, I have installed your rebuilt chargers... TOP NOTCH


_Modified by Dubsport Inc at 7:22 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Impulse333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impulse333* »_im thinking about building up my 2.0 motor and am highly considering the Euro Spec stroker kit .. it's a turbo stroker kit so it has an 8.5:1 ratio which i read is what your stage 4 kit is at . any problems if i ran this ? 

Only if more torque and performance are a problem


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Girlsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Girlsound* »_I have a question...
How about if someone has done a 16V head swap (16V where there used to be 8V)?

seriously...


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Girlsound)*

or an even more extreme case, lets say someone did a 20v head swap?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

Just out of curiosity, you mentioned stage 2 was around 190ish. Do you need to implement an intercooler for this or is the charger efficent enough to run with out it. Just seeing how this is going to effect pricing due to the fact that u will have to use an air to water intercooler due to piping and space constraints. Not that that is a bad thing but it just seems to me that this would equal about the same price and power figures as the CFI Procharger kit (which comes with an FMIC) once u figure in the cost of parts. Not saying this is a bad deal, but people were originally writing the CFI off for being to expensive. Not trying to steal any thunder from BBM, I think the product looks great, but can anyone verify this?


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*

well if you look at the pics you can see that there is plenty of room to stick a watercooler in there.
a CFI unit forces you to put a front mounted cooler which reduces your radiator efficiency,
also because of the CFI design, having an initial stage without a cooler is non-progressive since you will have this large ammount of tubing that serves no purpose than to stall the air flow, maybe in an MK3 this can be alieviated but in an MK4 your gonna end up with a huge pipe that just goes round and round...
plus front mount coolers are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for stealth... unless you paint them black or something
by the looks of it, especialy in an MK3 the BBS unit uses the shortest route IMO possible, i mean.. you cant get any shorter than that, and short = quick response, so its all good
i really hope you guys are planning something for the reverse intake manny MK4 guys... how hard would it be to jsut "flip" the charger... i know it would probably require the relocation of the windshield washer containter.....







but thats a fair price to pay


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_well if you look at the pics you can see that there is plenty of room to stick a watercooler in there.

Thats exactly what I said my point was its next to impossible to fit an Air to air intercooler do to the route of the piping

_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_a CFI unit forces you to put a front mounted cooler which reduces your radiator efficiency,.

I have never heard anything like this







, do u have facts to back this up, i know plenty of people with FMIC's with no problems, its not going to make your car run any hotter. Besides, u still need a radiator unit mounted up front to dissapate the heat from the water in the air to water cooler. Which blocks the radiator just as much.

_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_also because of the CFI design, having an initial stage without a cooler is non-progressive since you will have this large ammount of tubing that serves no purpose than to stall the air flow, maybe in an MK3 this can be alieviated but in an MK4 your gonna end up with a huge pipe that just goes round and round...

The CFI kit comes with a FMIC, that was the whole point of the post. Once u add up the price of the BBM kit plus the air to water set up it will be roughly the same price and power. Besides I rather have air to air 4 everyday use IMOP. I don't understand what u mean by round and round. That is an 80's hair metal song performed by Ratt







.........its simple, the air can only go one way, threw the charger than the intercooler and then into the engine.


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*

longer pipes decrease response no? maybe its different with a turbo car...
while i have never driven either, i would assume that an lets say NA car with ITB's responds a hell of alot quicker than an identical car with an intake pipe 10 feet long no?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*

Ratt kicked ass back in the day....
I'd rather have an A/A intercooler as well, since I don't drag race.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_longer pipes decrease response no? maybe its different with a turbo car...
while i have never driven either, i would assume that an lets say NA car with ITB's responds a hell of alot quicker than an identical car with an intake pipe 10 feet long no?


It does take a few secs (millisecs) to fill up longer pipes w/ pressurized air but can you really feel the difference...probably not.


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_I have never heard anything like this







, do u have facts to back this up, i know plenty of people with FMIC's with no problems, its not going to make your car run any hotter. Besides, u still need a radiator unit mounted up front to dissapate the heat from the water in the air to water cooler. Which blocks the radiator just as much.


In either case, it depend on where you but the heat exchanger. If you mount them in front of the radiator, it certainly will reduce its efficiency, because the air passing through it will already be heated. Otherwise, it has no effect on it at all.
With a A/W intercooler, the path the water takes has no effect what so ever on the air charge. This allows you to take a long twisty path, so you can put lots of little heater cores any place you have room and air flow, and still have a really short distance for the air to travel from the compressor to the cylinders.
The longer the distance between point A and point B, the longer the TIME it takes to get from point A to point B. Also, with more length, you will also have more bends, every time you bend at all you loose velocity. Also, with a longer path, you also will often have more volume to fill to get the same PSI.



_Modified by RobbieIG at 5:52 AM 4-13-2004_


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (RobbieIG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobbieIG* »_
The longer the distance between point A and point B, the longer the TIME it takes to get from point A to point B. Also, with more length, you will also have more bends, every time you bend at all you loose velocity. Also, with a longer path, you also will often have more volume to fill to get the same PSI.
_Modified by RobbieIG at 5:52 AM 4-13-2004_

I agree with you, its simple physics, I was more or less just tring to make the point that the front mount on the CFI has no more plumbing then any other kit of its kind really, turbo or super. I just rather not have the hassle of an air to water unit. The amount of air any of these kit move is enough to make the extra distance the air has to travel and or fill rather irrelevant.
Back to the point though, any comments on CFI vs. BBM on price and power?


_Modified by DubTron41 at 1:06 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*

apperantly its the yet unknown super torque of the BBS unit which is supposed to blow the CFI unit out of the water even tho it will have a lower HP rating.....


----------



## Euro8Valve (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I'd rather have an A/A intercooler as well, since I don't drag race.

An air to water is not just good for drag racing it is very effencent for daily driving, and things such as auto-x it gives you a more constent colling were an air to air dosent perform as well in such events. An air to air only works good when your cruseing. an air to water with a larger reserve can still have a much higher colling ability when slowing in a turn and stop & go driving. Also water has a higher colling ability than air. I believe that an air to water is better as an overall system than an air to water. The only advantage to an air to air is the cost it is much cheaper yet it has longer pipeing leading to lose of responce. just my .02 correct me if i am wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Euro8Valve at 4:18 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_apperantly its the yet unknown super torque of the BBS unit which is supposed to blow the CFI unit out of the water even tho it will have a lower HP rating.....

Heck we may even make more hp... hard to say. The Lysholm principal is more efficient.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Heck we may even make more hp... hard to say. The Lysholm principal is more efficient.

Does stage 2 require intercooling? Or is it efficient enough to run at that level without one?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
Does stage 2 require intercooling? Or is it efficient enough to run at that level without one?

Stage II is looking like some more ecu tuning tricks, head spacer gasket, 30-42lb injectors, smaller blower pulley and a larger maf housing. 
Stage III is the intercooler and an even smaller drive pulley.


----------



## tweetybird (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_apperantly its the yet unknown super torque of the BBS unit which is supposed to blow the CFI unit out of the water even tho it will have a lower HP rating.....

You sound so sceptical. You do know that a twin screw positive displacement charger is way more efficient then a centrifugal setup right? Espescially on a small displacement engine. Just wanted to point that out for ya!







I have faith that this setup will utterly destroy all of the other SC systems out there right now. A buddy of mine runs the twin screw from BBM on his G60 and that thing hauls ass...lots and lots of torque on the bottom, and you thought launching a G60 was hard. 


_Modified by tweetybird at 4:10 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DubTron41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTron41* »_
I agree with you, its simple physics, I was more or less just tring to make the point that the front mount on the CFI has no more plumbing then any other kit of its kind really, turbo or super. I just rather not have the hassle of an air to water unit. The amount of air any of these kit move is enough to make the extra distance the air has to travel and or fill rather irrelevant.
Back to the point though, any comments on CFI vs. BBM on price and power?

_Modified by DubTron41 at 1:06 PM 4-13-2004_

I do not agree with you on this. The volume in the tubing and IC core space is a huge factor in pressure drop and boost build rate. The smaller liquid air core works great with the screw compressor as it does not create as much heat as the turbo or centrifugal systems.


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (tweetybird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tweetybird* »_
You sound so sceptical. You do know that a twin screw positive displacement charger is way more efficient then a centrifugal setup right? Espescially on a small displacement engine. Just wanted to point that out for ya!







I have faith that this setup will utterly destroy all of the other SC systems out there right now. A buddy of mine runs the twin screw from BBM on his G60 and that thing hauls ass...lots and lots of torque on the bottom, and you thought launching a G60 was hard. 
_Modified by tweetybird at 4:10 PM 4-13-2004_

wanna read this whole thread first? i have been giving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's and







's for this kit all this time
i simply made my statement in a non biased manner so that someone who had NO CLUE what this thread was about would get the jist of it quickly....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_
wanna read this whole thread first? i have been giving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's and







's for this kit all this time
i simply made my statement in a non biased manner so that someone who had NO CLUE what this thread was about would get the jist of it quickly....


Yeah, and thanks for the props from both of you


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Hi,
It seems to me we have a winner







. I am extremely concerned about reliability and cost of ownership/maintenance..
I have Jetta MK IV and only 54K on an excellent 2.0 engine which BTW does NOT burn a single drop of oil...
I need to know if the reliability of my engine will be compromised in any way? If so, how much?... Given the proper engine maintenance, how many miles can I expect of smooth and reliable operation both on the SuperCharger and the engine itself?
Any estimates on the average fuel consumtion? Currently I get average of 30 mpg on the city!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Hi,
It seems to me we have a winner







. I am extremely concerned about reliability and cost of ownership/maintenance..
I have Jetta MK IV and only 54K on an excellent 2.0 engine which BTW does NOT burn a single drop of oil...
I need to know if the reliability of my engine will be compromised in any way? If so, how much?... Given the proper engine maintenance, how many miles can I expect of smooth and reliable operation both on the SuperCharger and the engine itself?
Any estimates on the average fuel consumtion? Currently I get average of 30 mpg on the city!

Back up to I think page three and the seventh from the bottom. The fuel question was also asked. I bet the NS consolidated thread also answers this often asked question and many more. The supercharger may outlast your engine if you keep clean oil and filters.


_Modified by JBETZ at 10:28 PM 4-13-2004_


----------



## tweetybird (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_
wanna read this whole thread first? i have been giving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's and







's for this kit all this time
i simply made my statement in a non biased manner so that someone who had NO CLUE what this thread was about would get the jist of it quickly....


Sorry about that bud... I wasn't intending to insult you.


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

i'll do it. lighten up 7thgear. damn this is just for fun but everything you say is a bit hostile. appreciate WHAT you say but chill, brugh.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (wickedgift)*

i really wish you guys could throw out some concrete figures on hp rating for stage I and at least II. This way i'll throw down my deposit instead of going to buy an ATP turbo kit next week


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_i really wish you guys could throw out some concrete figures on hp rating for stage I and at least II. This way i'll throw down my deposit instead of going to buy an ATP turbo kit next week









I could pull some #'s out of my butt like all the other tuners do if you'd like...


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I could pull some #'s out of my butt like all the other tuners do if you'd like...









oh i dont mean that, i just want something concrete thats all, i've been looking into the ATP turbo for over a year now and finally canme to the conclusion i was gonna buy it but then this came out. I want a charger more than a turbo but i dont want less that 180whp, cuz the atp kit is rated at that ~200hp.
Does the kit come with the silencer when it will be available, cuz it sound very annoyingly loud on the corrado in the video on your website


----------



## tweetybird (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

Correct me if I'm worng but I thought it had been mentioned once before that the silencer was built into this setup because of the design of it... I can't remember what page it was on though.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

The throttle body is before the charger, so yes....it'll be quiet....
If you can get an off-the-shelf ATP turbo kit to hit 200WHP off the bat without doing anything else (and having it last), let us know. You really need standalone to start pushing the big numbers and to get the car to run well.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

all i can say is i wish i could afford this kit. between the old lady pestering for a house now and other bills, the blower is a no go. this sucks


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (bigteal)*

then stop wasting bandwith here bigteal














j/k
I know how that is..thats why Im getting it BEFORE we get the house







Im still waiting for the housing bubble to burst here in CA 500k for a fixer-upper?!


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (ricardo)*

i say a moderator should condense this thread....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
oh i dont mean that, i just want something concrete thats all, i've been looking into the ATP turbo for over a year now and finally canme to the conclusion i was gonna buy it but then this came out. I want a charger more than a turbo but i dont want less that 180whp, cuz the atp kit is rated at that ~200hp.
Does the kit come with the silencer when it will be available, cuz it sound very annoyingly loud on the corrado in the video on your website

Oh, dont worry.... we will be able to set you up with over 200 whp.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Oh, dont worry.... we will be able to set you up with over 200 whp.

would you recommend a p&p head with the setup, cams? and what effect would boring the engine out to a 2.1 liter have? does stage 3 come with internal mods?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
would you recommend a p&p head with the setup, cams? and what effect would boring the engine out to a 2.1 liter have? does stage 3 come with internal mods?

P&P head if done correctly will help...a little and more at higher boost levels. The screw compressor will cram air in period. The tyfighter is a stock non ported head and stock internals. Stage III is still with stock internals. Stage IV will add the forged pistons. We will use either the 260/256 or 268/260 at Stage II... Punching out a forced induction motor does not do a ton for hp. You can run more boost and get more power, the torque will go up slightly.


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
P&P head if done correctly will help...a little and more at higher boost levels. The screw compressor will cram air in period. The tyfighter is a stock non ported head and stock internals. Stage III is still with stock internals. Stage IV will add the forged pistons. We will use either the 260/256 or 268/260 at Stage II... Punching out a forced induction motor does not do a ton for hp. You can run more boost and get more power, the torque will go up slightly.

thanks for answering my questions, you have convinced me to wait for the charger system. i have to admit, you sure do reply to these post fast and accurately
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you, you are a great sales rep


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
P&P head if done correctly will help...a little and more at higher boost levels. The screw compressor will cram air in period. The tyfighter is a stock non ported head and stock internals. Stage III is still with stock internals. Stage IV will add the forged pistons. We will use either the 260/256 or 268/260 at Stage II... Punching out a forced induction motor does not do a ton for hp. You can run more boost and get more power, the torque will go up slightly.


I thought it was all about flow and not "cramming air in" (boost) I guess everyone running stage 4 heads w/ big cams is wasting their time, huh? Id like to see this kit put out 200whp on a stock head. Since Repoman needs a stage 4 solid lifter head w/ a big cam and ABA bottom end just to break 200whp. He also has no MAF restriction.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread, as the wife's Golf is due for some upgrades next summer.
Since you've been so secretive about this, any chance there's other black projects in the shop? *cough*vr6*cough*


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

I thought it was all about flow and not "cramming air in" (boost) I guess everyone running stage 4 heads w/ big cams is wasting their time, huh? Id like to see this kit put out 200whp on a stock head. Since Repoman needs a stage 4 solid lifter head w/ a big cam and ABA bottom end just to break 200whp. He also has no MAF restriction.

P&P head will help it just doesn't seem to make huge gains with forced induction. It is more important with forced induction to keep the velocity up and air path going straight down on the valve. If you look at what it costs to run a $50 smaller pulley and some 100 octane for the weekend compared to tearing the head down and having it ported for a small gain.... well you get the picture. I guess only time will tell what she will deliver at Stage III


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

So how do we order/preorder this beast? I didn't see anything on BahnBrenner.com.
How long has this been in development?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_So how do we order/preorder this beast? I didn't see anything on BahnBrenner.com.
How long has this been in development?

You can either pay in full or put down 50% to be in on the first batch. 
We have been working on it and testing for about six months now.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
P&P head will help it just doesn't seem to make huge gains with forced induction. It is more important with forced induction to keep the velocity up and air path going straight down on the valve. If you look at what it costs to run a $50 smaller pulley and some 100 octane for the weekend compared to tearing the head down and having it ported for a small gain.... well you get the picture. I guess only time will tell what she will deliver at Stage III


How many people are going to swap pulleys and pump 100 octane everytime they want more power? 
My point is Id like to see the stage 3 or 4 put down 200whp on a stock head and cam. Because the g60 (even 2l guys) guys arent making that power w/ worked heads and big cams. Even Ty's car weighing in at 1800lbs (guessing at the weight) w/ driver cant be making much more than 200whp at 22psi to run 11.9's.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

How many people are going to swap pulleys and pump 100 octane everytime they want more power? 
My point is Id like to see the stage 3 or 4 put down 200whp on a stock head and cam. Because the g60 (even 2l guys) guys arent making that power w/ worked heads and big cams. Even Ty's car weighing in at 1800lbs (guessing at the weight) w/ driver cant be making much more than 200whp at 22psi to run 11.9's. 

Ty is making 230 hp and 240 ft lb at the wheels. I think we will be able to hit 200+ at the wheels in stage III trim. You will most likely need 98-100 octane at this high of a boost level, we will see. Should be able to easily hit this with a stock cam and head. P&P head is not going to make a big difference, the higher boost will. Don't think your going to run 18-20 psi on fricken pump gas without knocking the timing WAY back.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Depends on what your compression is. If you're running 8.5:1 and 18psi you could do it on pump gas. Hell, I was running 24psi on pump out of my g60T and I couldnt get the thing to knock. At 26psi though, it knocked on heavy loads.

Also, how is he making 230whp when others are having trouble breaking the 200whp mark? Is it all in your special tuning skills for his car? Also, is he running pump gas?


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

hater.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wickedgift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickedgift* »_hater.


LOL, you sir are a moron. Do you accept everything everyone ever said to you and never questioned it? I hope not, if you do, then Im really sorry. I have questions and he has answers hopefully. I just want everyone to make a good informed decision. Alot of people hear the hype (Z engineering) and were all on the band wagon and then were disappointed at the HP numbers when they were released.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Depends on what your compression is. If you're running 8.5:1 and 18psi you could do it on pump gas. Hell, I was running 24psi on pump out of my g60T and I couldnt get the thing to knock. At 26psi though, it knocked on heavy loads.

Also, how is he making 230whp when others are having trouble breaking the 200whp mark? Is it all in your special tuning skills for his car? Also, is he running pump gas?

Ty is running 100 octane. We have had many G60 cars at this power level when running the screw compressor at over 20 psi. I guess they aren't running BBM parts and our screw compressor if they cant break 200whp. When you drop compression via a head gasket it is not the same as a G60 piston. The squish volume is affected and the burn is not as efficient and more prone to knock, thus you cannot run as much boost. The G60 stock compression is 8.0:1 I'm glad you can magically defy the laws of physics and run 24 psi on pump gas, or maybe you just knocked out 20 degrees of timing?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I understand that squish is ruined when running a spacer gasket but Im referring to guys that are running pistons and correct dishing. How am I defying the laws of physics? 1.8t guys are running 25+ psi on pump gas and 440cc injectors and 4 - 4.5 bar of fuel pressure making 360+whp running 12 degrees of timing at full boost.
I ran 30# injectors, 4 bar fpr, SNS chip, t3 super 60 and a good intercooler. I believe total timing at full boost was 14 degrees. Its been over a year since Ive had this motor in the car. So forgive me if I don't remember how much timing was on the chip.
Just because YOU haven't done it, it doesn't mean that its can't be done. You even ran 7.5:1 compression in your 16v. To me thats stupid in todays world w/ standalone and good gas. Compression ratios in the 7's belong back in the 70's and 80's when manufactures didn't have enough technology to make higher compression and boost work. Even compression ratios the 8's is low IMO for daily drivers. If VW can run 9.5:1 stock I don't see why I or you cant run 9:1 w/o issues.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_I understand that squish is ruined when running a spacer gasket but Im referring to guys that are running pistons and correct dishing. How am I defying the laws of physics? 1.8t guys are running 25+ psi on pump gas and 440cc injectors and 4 - 4.5 bar of fuel pressure making 360+whp running 12 degrees of timing at full boost.
I ran 30# injectors, 4 bar fpr, SNS chip, t3 super 60 and a good intercooler. I believe total timing at full boost was 14 degrees. Its been over a year since Ive had this motor in the car. So forgive me if I don't remember how much timing was on the chip.
Just because YOU haven't done it, it doesn't mean that its can't be done. You even ran 7.5:1 compression in your 16v. To me thats stupid in todays world w/ standalone and good gas. Compression ratios in the 7's belong back in the 70's and 80's when manufactures didn't have enough technology to make higher compression and boost work. Even compression ratios the 8's is low IMO for daily drivers. If VW can run 9.5:1 stock I don't see why I or you cant run 9:1 w/o issues.

I would really rather not turn this really nice and positive thread into a pissing match over technical details that do not apply here. I ran 7.5:1 and an MX compressor that makes easily 40+ psi on the 16V engine. We never had the chance to run it at it's max due to a lost oil pump. This engine was also de-stroked 2mm, my choice and an experimental set up. If you were able to make this work and deliver power then more power to you. Oh, and since you didn't know this 20V engines allow for more boost without ping, more heat dissipation with more valves. Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JBETZ at 3:21 PM 4-15-2004_


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Word yo,
Been otta the loop for a while, had to move an set up new phone lines and all that crap.
Any news on this intresting sounding intercooler youve worked up?
Also, a question?,
Not sure if its been asked yet but, Where does the luburcation come from for the screw driver? is it self contained or do we have to tap the oil pan?
Nate


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_Word yo,
Been otta the loop for a while, had to move an set up new phone lines and all that crap.
Any news on this intresting sounding intercooler youve worked up?
Also, a question?,
Not sure if its been asked yet but, Where does the luburcation come from for the screw driver? is it self contained or do we have to tap the oil pan?
Nate

We are waiting for the intake manifold to come back from powder coat. Once it is here I will post a pic. Yes, you need to drill out the oil pan. We will provide the location, gasket and fittings for this easy modification. The oil feed line is also provided. Oil feed on blowers is the only way to go, makes them last and keep cool at the higher rpm's.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Im not turning this into a pissing match. Just having a good conversation.
I do know 20v's and 16v's can run more timing/boost w/o denotation because of the superior combustion chamber design. Why do you think Honda motors are so efficient? 
This still doesn't mean you cant run 14 degrees of timing and 24psi on a 8v. People are being conservative (chip tuners) for the 1.8t's. If you ever saw a VAG timing chart you'll understand what Im saying. I still don't see how Im defying the laws of physics. Please educate me since you insinuate that you know more than I do about the laws of physics. 
BTW: The 20v can take a fair amount of timing at 25psi. Thats just personal experience, but I guess im defying the laws of physics on that one too.


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

you have accusations not questions there's a difference but jbetz is right this thing is too damn cool to waste it on a hater.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Im not turning this into a pissing match. Just having a good conversation.
I do know 20v's and 16v's can run more timing/boost w/o denotation because of the superior combustion chamber design. Why do you think Honda motors are so efficient? 
This still doesn't mean you cant run 14 degrees of timing and 24psi on a 8v. People are being conservative (chip tuners) for the 1.8t's. If you ever saw a VAG timing chart you'll understand what Im saying. I still don't see how Im defying the laws of physics. Please educate me since you insinuate that you know more than I do about the laws of physics. 
BTW: The 20v can take a fair amount of timing at 25psi. Thats just personal experience, but I guess im defying the laws of physics on that one too.

Its all good. I'm sure you can run this combo... for how long, not sure. Did you read the AFR, was it lean? Why did you compare these same levels of high boost from the 8V - 16V - 20V then??? Maybe it did ping, ran lean and you just didn't know it. Detonation is also related to the temperature of the intake charge. Did you use the stock IC? Did you have heat soak, or could you just run this high boost all day long on pump gas? I guess this is why all the G60 guys run 24psi on stock G60 engines and pump gas right... There are many variables here, was it 20 degrees below zero? Anyway if you want to you can IM me about this, since this really does not apply to this thread. Thanks

_Modified by JBETZ at 4:51 PM 4-15-2004_


_Modified by JBETZ at 4:53 PM 4-15-2004_


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

i thought stage II was gonna be ~200whp??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_i thought stage II was gonna be ~200whp??

Stage II is going to be without the IC. We want to get the most power out for the money at stage II. Stage III will include the liquid air IC and be should be capable of near or over 200hp.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I'm so excited about this for my MK4. Hope everything comes together for the ABA. My car is in desperate need for a big big breath of fire. I wonder what's in the stage 4.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Why argue with you, you think that charger is god sent.







These people are sheep to jump on a bandwagon w/ something that doesnt even have dyno charts and not on the market. I had the same arguements about the V engineering charger and neuspeed charger.
A/F was 12.5:1 down low and at red line was 13.0, most likely do to the fact the injectors were maxed. I was running a 1st gen eclipse intercooler as a FM and temps were 60F, intake temp after the intercooler was 80-90 depending on how long I stayed on it. Highway runs, it would drop down into the high 70F range. But I just used every trick in the book to make it work just to show you up


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Why argue with you, you think that charger is god sent.







These people are sheep to jump on a bandwagon w/ something that doesnt even have dyno charts and not on the market. I had the same arguements about the V engineering charger and neuspeed charger.


well then call me a sheep b/c my matrix 2.0 turbo bottom end w/ JE pistons and my peloquin LSD are CRYING for this kit. i need one! stg3 baby


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Why argue with you, you think that charger is god sent.







These people are sheep to jump on a bandwagon w/ something that doesnt even have dyno charts and not on the market. I had the same arguements about the V engineering charger and neuspeed charger.


Some of us have this thing called emissions that we must pass in order to drive our cars legally on the roads. Sure, I'd love a turbo setup pushing 300WHP and standalone....but guess what. It ain't in the cards. Since I'm OBDII (as well as a lot of other people), I need to have no CEL. I would be perfectly happy with 170-180WHP with the setup I'm interested in......my next car will be the "fast" one, not this one.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_The G60 stock compression is 8.0:1 I'm glad you can magically defy the laws of physics and run 24 psi on pump gas, or maybe you just knocked out 20 degrees of timing?

I'm going to have to disagree with this.. regardless of engine, i'm running 9.5 compresson, 23psi, and my timing is not even close to being retarded, not even at redline.. Pump gas too.. 
I know the head design, and combustion chamber need to be taken into factor, but you shouldn't need to retard timing.. Here's one of my ignition timing charts:








This is on pump gas (91 oct)



_Modified by Seanathan at 6:49 AM 4-16-2004_


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_I understand that squish is ruined when running a spacer gasket but Im referring to guys that are running pistons and correct dishing. How am I defying the laws of physics? 1.8t guys are running 25+ psi on pump gas and 440cc injectors and 4 - 4.5 bar of fuel pressure making 360+whp running 12 degrees of timing at full boost.
I ran 30# injectors, 4 bar fpr, SNS chip, t3 super 60 and a good intercooler. I believe total timing at full boost was 14 degrees. Its been over a year since Ive had this motor in the car. So forgive me if I don't remember how much timing was on the chip.
Just because YOU haven't done it, it doesn't mean that its can't be done. You even ran 7.5:1 compression in your 16v. To me thats stupid in todays world w/ standalone and good gas. Compression ratios in the 7's belong back in the 70's and 80's when manufactures didn't have enough technology to make higher compression and boost work. Even compression ratios the 8's is low IMO for daily drivers. If VW can run 9.5:1 stock I don't see why I or you cant run 9:1 w/o issues.

I have to agree with him on this statement....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

To date the Lysholm principal or Screw Compressor supercharger that we use is the most efficient, highest performing supercharger available on the planet. This is fact and not my opinion. So lets put our egos away now and have some fun.


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

when will info be on your website? i know some people hove been confoosled that you talk about it here but it isnt anywhere on your site...is it that new?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

John, I think I'd like to put a deposit down.. but there was small talk of a group buy down the road. Considering the charger might not show up to a doorstep until July, when might the 1st group buy be available? I don't want to buy now and install this in July, only to see a GB price a few hundred dollars less. 
How long for an install and removal?.. I have fear of driving from PA to FLA for vaction 2x a year.
Dyno or no Dyno, I like what I see. 
You can send me an email to [email protected] if needed. 
Oh yeah.. Nice work!


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Sorry im lazy and dont want to read 8 pages right now, but is there actually going to be a group by or is it all just talk?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_Sorry im lazy and dont want to read 8 pages right now, but is there actually going to be a group by or is it all just talk?

A group buy is not available for this brand new product...


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Ill still probably get it. has there been a set month that it will be coming out?


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (LouderLowerFaster)*

maybe june.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (wickedgift)*

I think I might just have to secretely save up the $2400 before June without my Dad figuring out that I havent been saving for college


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Quote, originally posted by turbojeta3 » 
someone recommend me to a setup that i couldnt believe would work but its holding 13psi just fine and hopefully more in the next couple days.
ACT heavy duty pressure plate and a stock disc. if its holding his current setup at 275whp then it will do mr just fine.

I can vouge for that, putting down a little over 280 to the wheels and using off the self ACT clucth. LUGNUTS uses an ACT clutch in his 500 WHP VW.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.0 soon to be low 11"s
SOHC 8v 
from 12 sec ABA
sorry cant do the quote thing, I guess the o2o can hold some power


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_Quote, originally posted by turbojeta3 » 
someone recommend me to a setup that i couldnt believe would work but its holding 13psi just fine and hopefully more in the next couple days.
ACT heavy duty pressure plate and a stock disc. if its holding his current setup at 275whp then it will do mr just fine.

I can vouge for that, putting down a little over 280 to the wheels and using off the self ACT clucth. LUGNUTS uses an ACT clutch in his 500 WHP VW.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.0 soon to be low 11"s
SOHC 8v 
from 12 sec ABA
sorry cant do the quote thing, I guess the o2o can hold some power
















We just put in a big stocking order for some beefy clutches and flywheels for you 2.0L x-flow power mongers.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

so what price are we looking at for this kit? Also what is up with the 
throttle body... it is part of the screw??
ok nm I read the 8 pages and see price is 2499 base stage 1
and the throttle body is before the compressor for noise reasons.


_Modified by fluxburn at 10:09 PM 4-19-2004_


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

$2499 stage 1 160Whp
$2999 stage 2 180-190 whp?
throttle body(the cars) goes in the front of the charger


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*

Stage 2 is only going to be $2999????? Oh man for 190hp and a **** load of torque out of a SC for 3g's sounds delicious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_Stage 2 is only going to be $2999????? Oh man for 190hp and a **** load of torque out of a SC for 3g's sounds delicious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We really don't know what stage II will put down... still in the testing process. If we do 180 that would be really nice. I'd love to break 200 whp on stock internals reliably at stage III.... a little more time will tell.


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Will I be able to run the stage 1 kit with stock internals on a 105k mile motor without damage? I would be racing it at the track as well (1/4)


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*

if your engine is well maintainted
and you have proper tuning
you wont blow up


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (7thGear)*

i wonder how well this kit would work with the EIP P&P BVH


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*

i like to be different so i am now thinking that i might go with the 16v integration kit and use a 16v head on my ABA then use the supercharger. More $$$ but It would be worth it. Actually, lemme check this idea. JBETZ...would the 16v integ. plus the lysolm for the g60 work if i run a 16v head from a 2.0L on the ABA?







It seems like it should but i want to make sure.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_i like to be different so i am now thinking that i might go with the 16v integration kit and use a 16v head on my ABA then use the supercharger. More $$$ but It would be worth it. Actually, lemme check this idea. JBETZ...would the 16v integ. plus the lysolm for the g60 work if i run a 16v head from a 2.0L on the ABA?







It seems like it should but i want to make sure. 

Yes, you can do this... it is a bit of a project though.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

does anyone know if you can convert a 2.0 8v motor on a 1999 mk4 to a 16v? If so, how much would something like this run, would there be a ton of work involved, and could I still use this new setup from bbm thats being created for the newer 2.0's, or would i have to run the charger setup for a G60? Please let me know what you think, and what kind of a difference it would make if this 16v coversion was done.


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

for 16v conversions check the hybrid/swap forum


----------



## 00SilvaV-DUBJetta (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

I am really intrested in this product. 
Looks effin sick!
I need more giddy up out of my 2.0! 
GIVE ME A SUPERCHARGER!!!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (00SilvaV-DUBJetta)*

Well a few final questions. I like everything I am hearing so far. I see that you plan to remove the secondary air pump and use a resistor. I guess you should recommend people to get a header since the stock header has a hole for the secondary air pump.
Next what is up with the bypass mode? Is it a switch or just based on how hard you press the petal? I would prefer the ability to disable the charger via a switch. 
I am guessing that since you will be modifiying the secondary air system that you will have trouble getting this thing carb 50 state legal such as the neuspeed charger. Not like I really give a rats behind, but someone else may.
How about you make a resistor for the evap pump also and all those other obd2 systems so I can pass CA smog. I would give you bunch of extra $$$. All the other obd2 owners would worship you also.
It would be nice if you offered a cover for the charger/engine like the mk4. That way we could make smog doods think our car was new lol.
I see guys talking about this air to water intercooler in the middle of the piping section. Would you perhaps consider this as your intercooler setup? I have seen plenty of air to water setups, yet none of them are endorsed by a professional company and are all ghetto rigged.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should complement my upcoming mk2 ABA project nicely


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (wolfsburgfanatic)*

the intercooler should be a front mount...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Well a few final questions. I like everything I am hearing so far. I see that you plan to remove the secondary air pump and use a resistor. I guess you should recommend people to get a header since the stock header has a hole for the secondary air pump.
Next what is up with the bypass mode? Is it a switch or just based on how hard you press the petal? I would prefer the ability to disable the charger via a switch. 
I am guessing that since you will be modifiying the secondary air system that you will have trouble getting this thing carb 50 state legal such as the neuspeed charger. Not like I really give a rats behind, but someone else may.
How about you make a resistor for the evap pump also and all those other obd2 systems so I can pass CA smog. I would give you bunch of extra $$$. All the other obd2 owners would worship you also.
It would be nice if you offered a cover for the charger/engine like the mk4. That way we could make smog doods think our car was new lol.
I see guys talking about this air to water intercooler in the middle of the piping section. Would you perhaps consider this as your intercooler setup? I have seen plenty of air to water setups, yet none of them are endorsed by a professional company and are all ghetto rigged.

At this time we are focusing on getting the kits out without CARB. Yes, we will consider running the air pump in a different location and going for CARB in the near future. We will include a plug for the hole on the manifold.
We looked into the tube cooler, not enough room to do it well. The high flow IC manifold is the way!


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

At this time BBM is focusing on getting the kits out without CARB. That puts a whole new spin on things for me and quite a few out there that are interested in this kit. I was all pumped up for this, looking to get stage three most likely, but not if its not going to pass smog, especially here in California.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

Yeah... Ca dubbers would be screwed... it's bad enough the cops are...uhh...just read the norcal vs socal threads
AWSOME SETUP OTHERWISE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

that is why I would just put some plastic over it heheh
and if you are really a freak you will take it off for smog every 2 years right


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
This is an AC car, it stays down below in the factory location.
Yes, we are all about the AEG also, it will be right after the ABA.... maybe 2-3 months following or sooner.
I think the screw charger will also do very well on the AEG. The AEG car goes under the knife in a few weeks.

YEAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait!!!! Is it possible to put MK3 intake mani on a MK4? just wondering


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_
Is it possible to put MK3 intake mani on a MK4? just wondering

what would be the point in doing that, there is a reason the mk4 engine has more torque


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_does anyone know if you can convert a 2.0 8v motor on a 1999 mk4 to a 16v? If so, how much would something like this run, would there be a ton of work involved, and could I still use this new setup from bbm thats being created for the newer 2.0's, or would i have to run the charger setup for a G60? Please let me know what you think, and what kind of a difference it would make if this 16v coversion was done. 
 there was a guy fromEIP I think that put a MK4 bottom end to a 16v head. He told me it was a lot of time and money involved


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
what would be the point in doing that, there is a reason the mk4 engine has more torque








 I was just asking because I saw the kit on all MK3's then later read that the AEG kit is on its way.


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (evilGOLFMK4)*

What’s the mpg supposed to be like?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (HedG)*

"you dont get these cars for fuel economy" thats what a fellow dubber told me once







....one thing is for sure, dont expected to be the same















cant....wait...........cant... hold... this... money... down..................








any new pics.?!?..something!
I think CARB is out of the question unless you want to pay more







NO turbo or charger besides NEuspeed is CARB so if you want CARB go to Neuspeed










_Modified by ricardo at 12:43 PM 4-21-2004_


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*

Im just trying to make the point that a lot of us rely on products that are CARB exempt. I was getting pumped up over this BBM sc, but I cant put something like this on my only ride and make it illegal. Some of us combine our toys with our daily drivers. I think that a lot of us dubbers are in my shoes and cant go off and screw up our smog legal rides. I think the kit would sell a lot more if they were CARB setup. Neuspeed is not nearly as powerful as some on the market, but it sure has been the choice of many, why, because it adds some decent horse without giving up the option of having a street legal car.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

not trying to sound mean but everything we do to the cars is "illegal"..well.... as long as you can hide it and the sniffer doesnt detect it, technically my car is illegal, YOUR LIGHTS ARE ILLEGAL, but if you want to play there are risk that you got to take, I only know of 1 charger that CARB and thats the neuspeed/toyota,well eaton in general, believe me I want it CARB but lets be realistic here...im pretty sure is cheaper this way








besides all you get is a fix-it ticket right?
you can always do a motor swap








Im just







for this kit if it does what he says it does 
weres Jbetz! shime in!


_Modified by ricardo at 3:59 PM 4-21-2004_


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*

Question: Should the charger be CARB approved then wouldn't that mean less total power and higher cost???
Hopefully not, since those two things don't sound good together by any means!!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*

ah you could make 2 different versions


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (fluxburn)*

the guy at the top of the page ... yes it was an MK4 golf with a 16v head head swap and then fully built bottom end and custom turbo setup ... 20 g's total for everything on his car and he was pushin 450 hp ... its on the EIP website under projects


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Impulse333)*

yea man, I talked to him over IM one night. He said its a blast, but tons of money. 20K is quite a bit of money to spend, but at least its an original. Oh and I bet it wasnt CARB legal. I think the only way to make a FAST 2.0 is to do some illegal stuff. Im just thankful I live where they dont do the sniffer test, if they start that here in NC, then Ill register my car in AL.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_not trying to sound mean but everything we do to the cars is "illegal"..well.... as long as you can hide it and the sniffer doesnt detect it, technically my car is illegal, YOUR LIGHTS ARE ILLEGAL, but if you want to play there are risk that you got to take, I only know of 1 charger that CARB and thats the neuspeed/toyota,well eaton in general, believe me I want it CARB but lets be realistic here...im pretty sure is cheaper this way








besides all you get is a fix-it ticket right?
_Modified by ricardo at 3:59 PM 4-21-2004_

Yes, most things we do to our cars are considered illegal, but putting a setup like this that changes your whole engine is on a different level of illegal than changing your headlights beam pattern. If I were to ever get a ticket for my lights, which would never happen because no Cop could never tell they are E-Codes







, but if I did I could change them back very easily. If I could just install this SC setup in 15 minutes and have my car back to stock, then they would be on the same level. Im sure they could find a way to make a great amount of power and still have them CARB setup, I know I would pay the extra cost for something like that. And by the way







, the chip and intake I have on my car are CARB exempt. Im not sure what they would do if they discovered that you are running a smog illegal SC setup on your car, maybe they do just give you a fix it ticket, but that forces you to change your car back and prove to them that you did, or that could lead to more legal issues. 
This leads me to another question for John, how long and how much of a hassel would this be to take off and put back on? Say I was running it, got sited for it by a Cop, and wanted to take it off to get my ticket cleared or maybe to get the car smoged and then put it back on when I was in the clear, is that pretty impractical, or could it be done??







Overall I interested in more power for my 2.0, but myself and some others can't afford to get a major illegal setup like this one on our cars, especially with how crazy Cops are over modified cars out here in SoCal.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

he already said is easier than the NS charger







but you got to tap into the oil pan that brings me down a bit but.............if I want it..


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_he already said is easier than the NS charger







but you got to tap into the oil pan that brings me down a bit but.............if I want it..










It wouldn't be that hard to change it back. You have to plug up the oil pan hole and remove the charger. The only challenging thing would be the belt and the throttle body, and then maybe a chip. That isn't that much.
Besides, can't you just have a friend smog his car and say its yours and pass smog lol.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (fluxburn)*

I currently have the NS setup, and if this thing is easier, then it is a cakewalk. there was no difficulty in installing mine, so don't fret over this one. I do have a good amount of know how, but by the looks of this setup, i wouldn't worry about installing it. Tapping the oil pan isn't a big deal either. you could always grab a spare one and do it out of the car, then just swap em (again, not hard to do)


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

we all now we're gonna get it, whats with all the talk?


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (wickedgift)*

I know as soon as the MK4 kit is out, I should be able to get one for sure. By then Ill have the money saved up. Horsepower is what kept me from getting the NS SC because I cant see spending that much money for something you aren't going to get "upgradeable" horsepower. I mean its a good jump, but after the 2.6" pulley what are you going to do? Nitrous?? NO WAY! So I think that at least this SC will be worth the money because there will be stages you can upgrade to.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

yeah, I hear that. I have had the NS setup for 2 years in my MKII with a crossflow swap. Needless to say, I don't have to have as much power to move this car as is necessary in a fat MKIV








Upgradability is the key to the BBM setup


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (wickedgift)*

I know.............. all talk.........almost may......... well its OK.... right now I have a funky problem with my car after installing the 260 cam damn things shakes like a v8







maybe is off a tooth? but no damn CE light







car is a dog but after 3k it drives smooth







but anyways the less i spend on this the sooner I get the charger
ANY DYNO NUMBERS


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_
Besides, can't you just have a friend smog his car and say its yours and pass smog lol.

I'm not sure how that would work. Don't they take readings from your car like your VIN, mileage, and license plate number. I don't know for sure, maybe it would work


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

Yah but I think if they guys your "friend" its cool. You can swap computers, so you know that the computer doesn't have a vin number inside it. So you could smog your buddys car, and just use your license and vin number and pass.

ps California has the some of the best weather in the entire world. The bay area and La are pretty nice man. Its stays at 70 degrees normally in winter and is 80-90 in the summer.


_Modified by fluxburn at 3:18 PM 4-23-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (fluxburn)*

Wow, California sucks. I thought MA laws were bad because you cant have undercarriage lights.......not that I'd get them.........


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (LouderLowerFaster)*

I couldn't imagine having to uninstall a super charger everytime one needed to pass an emissions test. To me that seems very tedious work, irregardless of how _easy_ the charger would be to install or take off. I forget how often emission tests are administered (Fla. stopped these a couple years back) but if it is an annual thing then all those who buy a SC which isn't CARB approved will have to go through uninstalling the whole setup, saying of course you need to pass emission laws. To me that wouldn't even be worth buying it if I had to do all that.
However, at the same time, this SC wouldn't be worth me buying it if it was CARB certified yet I had to pay a reasonable amount more to get it and also if making it CARB certified negatively affected the power output. Those two reasons alone would steer me away.


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 3:29 AM 4-24-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0LGtiPwr)*

Sorry I've been off line for a few days. I'm down in AZ doing some business and have not had access to a computer. All we really need to do to make this kit pass CARB is route the valve cover breather back to the intake side of the charger. Once this is done we can basically apply for CARB and it should pass. I'll try to get it to pass.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_ All we really need to do to make this kit pass CARB is route the valve cover breather back to the intake side of the charger. Once this is done we can basically apply for CARB and it should pass. I'll try to get it to pass.

John, if you made this kit with the option of having it CARB setup, then I believe a lot more people would be interested. A lot of people, like myself just cant afford to make an upgrade like this one if its going to screw with emissions. If it is as easy of a task to make it CARB setup, I would love to see it that way. Some people are concerned that it will reduce potential power, and cost a lot more. Will it affect the power potential and cost a lot more? Also, do you think it would be CARB exempt for stage 1 only, or all the way through to stage 4?







We are all pretty anxious to see some real numbers on this kit, are we gonna get any teasers soon


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Sorry I've been off line for a few days. I'm down in AZ doing some business and have not had access to a computer. All we really need to do to make this kit pass CARB is route the valve cover breather back to the intake side of the charger. Once this is done we can basically apply for CARB and it should pass. I'll try to get it to pass.

What were you doing down here?


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Seanathan)*

i really doubt that i would be CARB legal at a stage 4. i think if it were to pass i would be only for the stage 1 which would still put out more power than the NS charger. smog is every 2 years in most places and so for me swapping the charger out every 2 years isn't that bad especially since the whole install should take under 6 hours. that is an afternoon with friends and a couple six's of







. and yeah the whole thing about being legal or not. aftermarket lights are illegal. chip is illegal cam is illegal intake is illegal exhaust is illegal if it is a certain decibel or louder smoked turn signals are illegal. point being if you are that worried about a car being smoggable or "legal" then you have no business modifying your car until you get a code book on the laws because you will find that a lot more that what you think is illegal that 95% of cops just don't really enforce because it is not worth pulling you over for. ANYTHING THAT INCREASES YOUR HP IS NOT LEGAL because it will change your emmisions. if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_ ANYTHING THAT INCREASES YOUR HP IS NOT LEGAL because it will change your emmisions. if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen. 

I disagree. Neuspeed's supercharger is 50 state legal, and so is the p-flow intake and the p-chip. Yes, they may mess with the emissions a bit and create more horse power, but they don't mess with the emissions enough to be considered illegal, and you would never be forced to remove them from your vehicle. And I realize that everything we modify on our rides is considered "illegal". But there is a major difference with running some smoked side markers and running a setup on your engine that causes it to not pass smog. Im just trying to find out what will pass because it would be convenient to have a setup that is legal rather than taking it off each smog test. Its not about being able to "take the heat"







, because if it wont pass smog, I will still most likely get the kit, and do the removal of it each smog test. I would just rather have the convenience of being able to not worry about that, thats all


----------



## bluejettaVR6 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

ok, we need more pics of this thing and more number, it need to come out SOON!


----------



## VDubsporter (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (bluejettaVR6)*

more pics so we can daydream till this baby comes out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VDubsporter)*

why dont u daydream some pics up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DIRTYONE (Feb 16, 2004)

any chance of one for the avh/azg


----------



## dr_seuss_101 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

i cant wait


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

should i be fine with the OEM clutch or will i experience many problems? i will only temporarily be using the OEM clutch, but im just wondering if it will be fine to drive "spiritedly" with the OEM clutch and tranny


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

ya ... any list of parts for the people who haven't been grease monkeys on what they should buy to have a safer and more reliable car? not asking for me but ive referred alot of newby's to this thread


_Modified by Impulse333 at 1:34 AM 4-29-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Seanathan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanathan* »_
What were you doing down here?
















I met up with the guys at Trueflow air filters. Also visited a 2.0L 20V Screw Compressor customer.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I hope you guys get some pics out soon. Just wondering why you guys at BBM are trying to keep this on the down low?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (evilGOLFMK4)*

that kit so DAMN clean. i'm in for one now. was debating between a the neuspeed or a turbo set up. but with all the OBDII crap and routing issues that pic just solved it. Betz, are u guys going to have chips for the automatics for this set up? oh and i too want to scream!!!! forget quite.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (1.9..16vTurbo)*

John, whats going on? Do you have any more info or updates on this kit. We are all pretty anxious to here some solid results and definately anxious to see some pictures. Please keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

We mounted the IC intake manifold at the end of last week. I'll post some pics up with the full set up this week.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We mounted the IC intake manifold at the end of last week. I'll post some pics up with the full set up this week.

Thanks John, we are all on the edge of our seats.


----------



## GTI2.0 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

Could you post how much each stage will cost? I would also love to see the new pics


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTI2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2.0* »_Could you post how much each stage will cost? I would also love to see the new pics

"Stage I will most likely hit 7-8psi, Stage II 10-12psi, Stage III 15+ psi. Stage IV 18-22+ psi pending on your set up. Stage III is intercooled."-JBETZ
They stated in this thread earlier that stage I is going to be $2499 and that stage II will go for $2999. Not sure still about stages III & IV. All of them will be silenced already so you dont have to blow another grand on a silencer kit, and they say its cake to put on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

Can't wait till this is released for the mk4 2.0's


----------



## vwkida (May 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Talk to John at BBM. But they should fit, they fit on 16v's. But why waste all that money for 240whp? Turbo that bizznitch

Ever hear of turbo lag? That SC will eat that turbo from light to light and pull on it in a QM. Plus, that SC is soooo much cooler and unique.







to wanting to do a Screw Compressor


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vwkida)*

wow the 2.0 forum moves quick


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (!nter-mind)*

you see you see what happens when you take too long




























money is getting eaten again........ first by school (good thing) but also maybe a common divorce, is that what it is after 7 yr relationship














well maybe after I'llbe able to later


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_you see you see what happens when you take too long






























hmmm, i am sure John will post something up for us soon. Easy there


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*

hey this is the first time ive heard about this (havent been on vortex in a while). There is a possibility i will be in the market for a super charger setup very soon and this sounds like the one. Im trying to decide wheter to build up my 98 2.0 jetta or trade it in for an audi TT. Any idea when the kit will be out (i skimmed this thread, but didnt have time to read all 10 pages.... sorry if this has been discussed).


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

DOWNPAYMENT SENT OUT TODAY







!!!!


----------



## volks98jetta2.0 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (tweetybird)*

i am definitely considering this for the summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I've been looking for a kit where i could just bolt the shiz on and not run stand alone.
question:
I have a honed out aba block, forged je copies, weisco rods, and a blown 16v that just got a head job to make an aba conversion. Would you recommend just doing the 16v convo and running with that kit, or put all the forged guts into the cross flow? 
I was planning on running stand alone to use the 16v head, but is there any way I can get the aba computer to work with the aba 16v, and then run the 16v kit?
I'd really like to see 200lb/ft at stage 2. That would really make my life beautiful, and another $2500 + stage 2 in your pocket.


_Modified by troze1200 at 2:56 PM 5-5-2004_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I don't know if this was brought up, but are these projected power levels done with stock exhaust, header, cat...? Maybe I should have picked up that header years ago.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

From what it appears, the power approximations are on a totally stock car.....


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

looks like i am going to put the stock ring back in, and run the .71 5th then...I think i have found what i'm after.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Ok, here is a pic of the proto-type high flow liquid air IC intake manifold. 
The heat exchanger mounts nicely behind the factory bumper opening with no cutting or hacking on the car. The production version of the manifold is being 3D modeled right now and will be a very nice looking casting. Note: this is a PROTO-TYPE, the charger portion is the production version.


----------



## slammedvwgolf (Feb 16, 2004)

ummm lemme be the 1st to say....WOW


----------



## volcomvw (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (slammedvwgolf)*

That looks really clean... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any pics of the heat exchanger and its mouting and such?
also do you have any projected pricing of the kit with the IC intake manifold?


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (volcomvw)*

I KNOW WHAT IM RUNNING!!!!! that thing is sick!!!!!!


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

uuuuuuuuuhhhh holy poop













































































that thing is beautiful. is that going to help out with the airflow over the stock intake manifold like the schrick manifolds for the vr6? also is there goingto be a front mount or is the whole kit going to9 be hidden under the hood?


----------



## jetta3guy8913 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

i'm speechless


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (jetta3guy8913)*

any update on the MKIV version.. or any pics?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_any update on the MKIV version.. or any pics?









Yes, no new updates on the MKIV


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

thank you for making such a product, and making it affordable for us college kids. I've never seen any turbo kit, or supercharger kit, thats looks that clean, and oh my god is it compact. Just please give me 75% of max torque somewhere slightly below 300rpm, and i'll air brush "bbm" on the side of my car, and make a shrine in my living room...with a fountain and a little buddah. Actually, **** you for releasing this when I'm trying to save for next semester.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Very well done!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

There's still a few of the first 50 production run up for grabs. After that first 50 are gone, the price is gonna go up.
Get a down payment in now to secure your kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:57 PM 5-7-2004_


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is there a for sure release date.... if so you have my down payment.....


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

I know you guys at bbm said your working on the screw type setup for mk4's too.....any details on that yet. Or is it too early. (any chance we can get some pics







)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

Nothing is for sure yet, we're shooting for the end of June, first week in July for official release. We'll have all bugs worked out by then and have the tuning done for it as well.
Nothing new on the mkIV setup as john said. But it should be out shortly behind the release of the mkIII kit.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Actually, **** you for releasing this when I'm trying to save for next semester.









hahahaha! this was a funnyass post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There's still 48 of the first 50 production run up for grabs. After that first 50 are gone, the price is gonna go up.
Get a down payment in now to secure your kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









why would the price go up? normally when you recoup the R&D expenses, the price should stay the same or drop like we saw with the neuspeed kit.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

by the way that is the cleanest and most beautiful setup I have seen available for the 2.0L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still think neuspeed should have the done the same in locating the charger on top of the alternator instead of spending a fortune to do the cast manifold. the kit would have costed less I guess.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

hey any idea whether the full cost is due up front or if it is half now then half when the product is ready for distribution. also is the stage 2 ready and what exactly comes with the stage 1 kit and what is the projected power output on the kit. any idea what the hp rating would be with my mods
ABD intake, 
custom ram air mod from lower duct, 
GIAC chip with big cam program, 
TT light weight aluminum cam and distributor gears, 
TT 276 cam with heavy duty valve springs, 
Autotech shock therapy 10.4 mm plug wires, 
Turn2 stage 3 poly motor mounts, 
neuspeed short throw shifter, 
Brospeed header, 
2 1/2" piping to a magnaflow muffler, 
ACT heavy duty pressure plate, 
9.5 lb lightnened flywheel, 
eurosport underdrive pully 
NGK plugs, 
Stage 3 PnP head shaved and portmatched lower intake plenum and header, 
TT titanium retainers, 
autotech lightweight lifters,
Ferrea stainless Steel valves, 
ARP head bolts, 
heavy duty head gasget, 
Quaife LSD, 
3.94 Ring and pin,
ARP diff bolts,
.75 5th gear conversion,
Ported TB, 
MSD ignition 
of course the UD pully would have to come out as well as swapping the 276 cam with a TT 262or 266 or whatever i would be able to run. i was thinking about doing the bottom end but then read that the stage 4 kit comes with pistons so i think i might wait on the bottom end cause i have a complete block sitting in my garage. any idea on the projected power output?


_Modified by crazydubman at 7:52 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

were are the DYNO NUMBERs!?!?
business 101
you get a brand new product into the market and have a competitive price for non-believers/ people taking a chance on a brand new product then once the product is consumer tested and approved then you can spike it up as much as you want I mean what other kit give you that much HP? Z-engineering (3k)
so we have an introductory price for the mules, ahem first ever customers
sadly I dont think I can get this anymore the way my life is going right now...








you see how neuspeed just ccharge what they wanted because they have a proven product, eaton supercharger, yeah it gets ripped but people buy it








you havent seen those hotdogs at jack in the box?! they raised the price after people like them


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

If there is a release of this product for the mk4 which I hope there will be I will be on that list. If its before next winter its an amost for sure that I would pick one up in a second.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (UTdaneVW)*

how much longer do i have to get in on the $2500? I just payed for two weeks in the carribean, so money is kinda ****ed for now.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Ummm.....define "go up" in regards to price.....with the Stage 1 and 2 prices as they stand, you have a crapload of people interested, and a handful might actually buy them. If you go the route of VF, CFI, etc...and charge too much, people will say "yeah, that's nice" and you won't sell many. I don't think CFI is doing too well with their S/C kit for the 2.0L because most don't want to shell out $4k....


----------



## RRecio (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

John, that last pic you released is that for an MKIV? 
Anyways... that SC is freakin cool! Sweet


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (RRecio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RRecio* »_John, that last pic you released is that for an MKIV? 
Anyways... that SC is freakin cool! Sweet









It is a pic for an MkIII


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*


----------



## JettaAE (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Ummm.....define "go up" in regards to price.....with the Stage 1 and 2 prices as they stand, you have a crapload of people interested, and a handful might actually buy them. If you go the route of VF, CFI, etc...and charge too much, people will say "yeah, that's nice" and you won't sell many. I don't think CFI is doing too well with their S/C kit for the 2.0L because most don't want to shell out $4k....


i totally agree. if the price goes up then there would be no reason for me to buy the bbm over another charger out there, except that the hp numbers will probably be higher.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

Ok I'm sure that this has been answered somewhere in the last 11 pages but seeing as I'm too busy to read all 11...I'll ask this question....
John- Is this kit going to be avaliable for both OBDI and well as the obvious OBDII that you are using for the test mule? Thanks-
Also...can you please send me the information about down payments for the intercooled version you showed in the last set of pics..







Because If I'm going to do this I'll be needing the Intercooled version down here in Florida...esp since it's going to be used on my full time autocross car...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I'd pay $2500 for those hp #'s. IF it were $3000, i would consider it. If the kit were $3500, I'd build a turbo system.


----------



## VLub13 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I'm all over it when it is out for mkiv, can we deposit for mkiv?


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (VLub13)*

or I could just buy this guys T3 super 60 turbo kit with FMIC for $1400. HA HA


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

im in the first 50, neh neh neh neh poo poo








edit: john and ryan, i sent both of you guys IM's, let me know soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by performancevdub at 1:06 AM 5-9-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (flieger)*

This first kit is for obd I and II. 
The dyno #'s will be up when we are done dialing it in at the released boost level..... still testing!










_Modified by JBETZ at 11:18 PM 5-8-2004_


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

is it possible to run a BOV with this kit?


----------



## Fortunate4now (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

would there be a way to setup a payment plan? 
and will any upgrades need to be made to the engine and tranny?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_would there be a way to setup a payment plan? 
and will any upgrades need to be made to the engine and tranny? 

I'm curious about that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

OK somebody needs to start a FAQ on this:
according to Jbetz so far this is whats happening
stage 1 2499 160Whp
stage 2 2999 180-190 Whp...still testing
stage 3 ???? hoping for 200 Whp...still testing
lubrication by tapping into the oil pan
A.-no need for engine upgrade
B.-none for the tranny either







i will think so for the goobs of torque is suppose to make, theyre ordering tranny upgrades
c.-50 charges for the first run, price will go up after that
d.-release in June...maybe
that sounds about right


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (ricardo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the price going up after the first set


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Staticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Staticfish* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the price going up after the first set









We will hold the price.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*

i believe the stage III will require engine mods...stage I and II wont.
looks like you've nailed it all on the head though.


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We will hold the price.

ok then! I change to a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to John!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_OK somebody needs to start a FAQ on this:
according to Jbetz so far this is whats happening
stage 1 2499 160Whp
stage 2 2999 180-190 Whp...still testing
stage 3 ???? hoping for 200 Whp...still testing
lubrication by tapping into the oil pan
A.-no need for engine upgrade
B.-none for the tranny either







i will think so for the goobs of torque is suppose to make, theyre ordering tranny upgrades
c.-50 charges for the first run, price will go up after that
d.-release in June...maybe
that sounds about right


Most of this is correct, although we have not released the final or official HP #'s yet! Stage I is still in the test and tune process, it may be lower than 160whp, with really nice torque....we have not finished the final tuning. We hope to be shipping the first kits by the very end of June.... most likely the way things seem to always go it will run into July.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i believe the stage III will require engine mods...stage I and II wont. 

What kind of engine mods are we talking here, specifics?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_
What kind of engine mods are we talking here, specifics?









Stage III set up still uses stock internals.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_

Most of this is correct, although we have not released the final or official HP #'s yet! Stage I is still in the test and tune process, *it may be lower than 160whp*, with really nice torque....we have not finished the final tuning. We hope to be shipping the first kits by the very end of June.... most likely the way things seem to always go it will run into July.

so somewere between 130-150 Whp for the stage 1







what kind of torque numbers now







this is starting to look like that CFI charger fiasco thing.... well at least is not 3k







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry but dyno numbers should be up before you buy this thing..not hating just things are becoming







Im pretty much out of this but been in it since the beggining so I want to see how it unfolds


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_would there be a way to setup a payment plan? 


We may look into getting a bbm credit card in the near future. Until then we need at least 50% now and the remaining balance when we ship.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_sorry but dyno numbers should be up before you buy this thing..not hating just things are becoming









I agree. Im really excited for this kit to come out, looks very promising. But I'm not about to lay out money on it before I even know exactly what it can produce on my car







. Also, John, is there going to be some type of warranty for this setup







I know Neuspeed gives a 3 year/36,000 mile warranty on their SC kit.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

seems like the hp #'s are getting lower and lower. 
torque #'s have always been talked up but never released. initial interest in this was huge. now it seems like they're scaling down the first stages cause they can't get as much power out of the later stages as they thought they could due to high cost or engine/tranny problems.
i hope this isn't the case, but my skeptical self is telling me it's true.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

Just wait and see what happens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

In my little opinion, as long as it puts out more than the NS kit, and I can keep myself from strip clubs, I am going to buy the kit as soon as it is released for the MK4. So you guys looking around Oct. time frame for the MK4 kit? I can imagine you all at BBM are busy, but at least you know you have 1 customer for sure waiting. Also will aftermarket parts ie. exhaust, cams, PnP have a positive effect on the kit?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

I think we are all just getting real anxious for this kit. BBM's reputation is pretty strong among the vdub community, so I have faith that this kit is gonna be pretty good. We all have a lot of questions about the specs of it, but I know that I'm pretty optomistic about the upcoming final product. Hope we get some real numbers soon though.


----------



## denyle (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_seems like the hp #'s are getting lower and lower. 
torque #'s have always been talked up but never released. initial interest in this was huge. now it seems like they're scaling down the first stages cause they can't get as much power out of the later stages as they thought they could due to high cost or engine/tranny problems.
i hope this isn't the case, but my skeptical self is telling me it's true.









Agreed


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (denyle)*

who care's if the #'s are a bit lower than first expected....I think you guys are missing the whole genius of this SC....affordable and most importantly upgradeable...thats the key.
For somebody like me this a dream come true...before my only options where either the expensive blower from VF...or the very solid...but not upgradble NS SC. 
For me this combination of price and upgradeability is perfect...and I'll gladly take ~140 whp anyday over a stock 90whp 2.0 ...and I'll still have tons of room to add more power with smaller pullies and having a intercooler to fight the heat.








Now leave the BBM guys alone and let em start cracking at the mk1V charger...maybe we could see it by the end of the summer?


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_who care's if the #'s are a bit lower than first expected....I think you guys are missing the whole genius of this SC....affordable and most importantly upgradeable...thats the key.

I agree, an upgradable SC for 2500 is a HUGE deal. That was the biggest problem with the NS charger, you strap it on with a new pulley and that was that. You want more power, you sell the charger. With this your able to get up to 21+ psi. And it has an intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_who care's if the #'s are a bit lower than first expected....I think you guys are missing the whole genius of this SC....affordable and most importantly upgradeable...thats the key.
For somebody like me this a dream come true...before my only options where either the expensive blower from VF...or the very solid...but not upgradble NS SC. 
For me this combination of price and upgradeability is perfect...and I'll gladly take ~140 whp anyday over a stock 90whp 2.0 ...and I'll still have tons of room to add more power with smaller pullies and having a intercooler to fight the heat.








Now leave the BBM guys alone and let em start cracking at the mk1V charger...maybe we could see it by the end of the summer?









Completely agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_
so somewere between 130-150 Whp for the stage 1







what kind of torque numbers now







this is starting to look like that CFI charger fiasco thing.... well at least is not 3k







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


CFI has good numbers there chief, it was the kit gerhartt (whatever happened to this anyway) that was disappointing


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_
I agree, an upgradable SC for 2500 is a HUGE deal. That was the biggest problem with the NS charger, you strap it on with a new pulley and that was that. You want more power, you sell the charger. With this your able to get up to 21+ psi. And it has an intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is why im going to wait and hope that BBM doesnt let me down.... befor i heard about this my money was going to the NS Charger... ill wait acouple months!! This money is burning a hole in my pocket and the golf wants more power lol...


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_
I agree, an upgradable SC for 2500 is a HUGE deal. That was the biggest problem with the NS charger, you strap it on with a new pulley and that was that. You want more power, you sell the charger. With this your able to get up to 21+ psi. And it has an intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Just put down a deposit.








..and at the same time decreased my life expectancy  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Scalability with this charger is key.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The dyno #'s will be up when we are done dialing it in at the released boost level..... still testing!


What is the internal pressure ratio for the Lysholm unit by itself? and where do I go to put down a deposit on it?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

whoa hey now, no need to ride me. that was my opinion. i'm excited, but what i'm saying is there was/is probably a lot of hype to attract potential customers in the beginning.
i'm probably gonna get it. but it depends onthe numbers vs. price. oh and if i can afford it


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_where do I go to put down a deposit on it?

You can email me ( [email protected] ) with all of your information (full name, billing address, phone number, cc #, etc.) or you can call us at 253 833 2299 with all of your information.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_
What is the internal pressure ratio for the Lysholm unit by itself? and where do I go to put down a deposit on it?

email me at [email protected] and I'll send over the blower specs.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_I think we are all just getting real anxious for this kit. BBM's reputation is pretty strong among the vdub community, so I have faith that this kit is gonna be pretty good. 

true. this SC will not end the turbo vs super debate (NOTHING EVER WILL!!!!), but if its puts down 150 whp/tq or more for less than 2500 its a pretty good deal imo. 
that IC is PURE SEX! thats stg 2 right? verah verah nice fellas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how would this beyotch run w/ a 276 NS race cam? too much overlap methinks, no?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubass)*

The intercooler will come with the Stage 3 kit from the way things are looking...
And the 276 cam will give way too much overlap. Sell it and get a TT 268/260 cam.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_

how would this beyotch run w/ a 276 NS race cam? too much overlap methinks, no? 

Im no expert so if Im wrong let me know, But I thought with a cam/force induc combo you would want as little overlap as poss. That way air that is pushed in would not go in the intake vale and right out the exhuast valve during overlap. Instead with little to no over lap all the air would stay in the egine. This is just me thinking off the top of my head.
But you dead on the head about the intercooler. Dead sexy. AWSOME Ill take one.
Nate


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

yeah thats what i thought guys. hence the "methinks".
simmer down, im not sellin a damn thing yet, i have planned on all motor for some time. it will take more than this thread to get me to shell out 3k$, that i don't have btw. 
i wanna see some dyno charts, here about the install, testimonials, and maybe a ride in one before i would CONSIDER tossing around that kind of loot. did you happen to notice the grey statement in my sig?








must be nice to have 2500 to throw around though...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubass)*

Uh, ok....you asked a question, I answered. No need to get your undies in a bunch. Geez....


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

lol, hey i wasnt barkin at you man. [if you knew me you'd know thats just how i talk. what can i say? guess i'm just a fiesty eye-talian deep down.] i just find these 'new messiah part' threads a bit humorous. im liking the looks of this setup for sure, especially with the IC. now i'm looking at the rough specs though and i'm back to the same issue as always, $$$...
the IC is included in stg 3 (not 2) if im not mistaken. pricing is unknown for stg3 as of yet, but stg 2 is probly gonna be about $3k and i would not be the least bit surprised if the jump to stg3 is another grand. that hits the magic 200whp mark (hopefully?







) and the magic $4000 mark.
I'm sorry, but my whole car is probly not worth 4k now. i dont see myself through 4 grand at the motor anytime soon.
I can drool though...










_Modified by dubass at 8:36 PM 5-12-2004_


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (dubass)*

heck dude. I dont think there are many of out cars anymore that are worth much more then five to six grand. Im not harping or anything. But Ill spend the money on the jetta. Im building a new motor for her right now. It take up my dinning room in my little place, gotta eat in the TV room now. Point is, there are alot of us where even with the moeny that we have put into out older MKIII with moding and all, we still could not buy a decent used car. Turth be told. Blue book on my car is only a grand. Its got 185k on the odemeter. But runs like it has 20k. While are cars may not be worth moeny wise the investment, for some of us, the car we could get for the moeny invested would not be as nice or in as good a running order as our current car.
That and, Its the MKIII, the best looker otta the bunch. Just my thoughts though.
Nate


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

wow i just read 12 page of a post and im definatly down for this. john just out of curiosity is there any quater mile times with the stage 1 or 2 yet.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_ john just out of curiosity is there any quater mile times with the stage 1 or 2 yet.

I dont think they are gonna have a quarter mile time yet if they havent even been able to dyno it


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

so how about that intake manifold? can we buy that too? It looks slick as hell. Grr...I hate decisions. I dont like 8v but the price is in my park for this kit.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (astaidl)*

Someone was Bagging on my setup earilyer in this thread
I would like to state for the record i have open to all about my set up
and would like to disspeell any mis information .
I have been running the 
ABA 2.0l bottom end with JE's at 9.6:1 comp.ratio
and the G60 head which has a 29.5 cc combustion chamber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the last 2 yrs
I dynoed on 92 pump gas and a mild cam 268 260 at [email protected]
and 250WTQ @ 2800 RPM on 17psi Lysholm w/ 310cc inj. Off the 
shelf BBM stage 4 chip.. may not be big HP### but i haven't seen 
ANY 16v w/ t04 and 550cc inj make more than 240wtq. 
since i have a high comp ratio i plan on moving to the 8v cross flow
head 34cc combustion chamber in the near future. i believe it is
capable of supporting as much or even more power then i have
already produced. You can bet i will get my part needs from BBM
BTW running 13's 1/4mile on 92 octane at 2800lbs is nothing to balk at.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to John Betz for producing this kick ass SC kit


_Modified by REPOMAN at 10:18 PM 5-13-2004_


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

Whew! I just read all 12 pages.







I have been considering and researching a 16VABA Turbo for the past year, but have stopped to take care of other obligations(read wife and baby). After seeing this and the CFI kit I will definatelywait and see what happens when it is released. 
If the BBM kit does what it says and the price stays about where it is I will definately consider this at the end of the summer. I will be out of the loop for the next 3 months anyway.





















God bless the Army.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_heck dude. I dont think there are many of out cars anymore that are worth much more then five to six grand. Im not harping or anything. But Ill spend the money on the jetta. While are cars may not be worth moeny wise the investment, for some of us, the car we could get for the moeny invested would not be as nice or in as good a running order as our current car.
That and, Its the MKIII, the best looker otta the bunch. Just my thoughts though.
Nate

werd man. believe me, i know all this. it is the nature of modding.
bottom line, this charger looks like a good option for 2.0'ers. i'm just not sure if it's for me...


_Modified by dubass at 1:47 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_ may not be big HP### but i haven't seen 
ANY 16v w/ t04 and 550cc inj make more than 240wtq. 

What's the big need for tq? hp rules the 1320.


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

i could be backwars on this, but isn't horsepower derived directly from torque?
ie: with one you dont have the other? (so to speak)
i personally would rather have better torque numbers....can't take the jet skis to the lake behind the car w/o any torque, right?


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (DCI VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCI VW* »_i could be backwars on this, but isn't horsepower derived directly from torque?
ie: with one you dont have the other? (so to speak)
i personally would rather have better torque numbers....can't take the jet skis to the lake behind the car w/o any torque, right?









think of it like this dude. Torque is what actually moves the car, horsepower is how fast the motor spins up. After you get enough torque to get the car moving, horsepower is like icing on the cake. Thats why hp counts it the top gears, torque is used to get the car moving. A fast tdi might smoke a vr6t in the first 3 gears, but the big whp of the vr6t is going to kill it from 4th-6th.
F1 cars make like 800whp, but only 400lb/ft or so, becuase they are so damn light, becuase they need less torque to get the 1600lb cars moving. 


_Modified by troze1200 at 5:42 PM 5-14-2004_


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I still cant decide on this SC or a turbo. tough decisions


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

I have made up my mind. I dont know about you MKIII guys, but the MKIV is a P.I.T.A. to tune. Thats why CF stopped developing the kit for the MKIV. I am sticking with the BBM kit whenever it is released, and if it never come out; Ill probably go VF. my thats my .02


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_I have made up my mind. I am sticking with the BBM kit whenever it is released 

I dont get how you could make up your mind when all youve heard about this kit is an estimate of what it possibly could produce. You've seen two pics now of what its going to look like on an mk3, and you know the starting prices for stages one and two, thats pretty much it. They havent even made this setup for the Mk4 yet, and you are sold on it already







I am looking forward to the release of this kit, but I am far from being sold on any setup without knowing the true specs of it, hearing others testimonials, and knowing exactly how its gonna make my car perform. Thats just my .02


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_I still cant decide on this SC or a turbo. tough decisions

I found an ATP stage 2 turbo kit for sale for $1400














BLANG BLANG


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

heres a dyno from a lysholm charger for comparing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...04651#


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (ricardo)*

140whp is barley better then a stock G60
here is a dyno chart of a S/C 2.0l w/ an inferior head
15psi on a 90 deg day stock fuel system and stock exhaust








17psi and a better fuel pump








with the cross flow head having a bigger combustion chamber and the flame front burning from one side to the other is much better and will
increase flow and HP as aposed to having the working gasses change direction.

















_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:19 AM 5-17-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (DCI VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCI VW* »_i could be backwars on this, but isn't horsepower derived directly from torque?)

You're right, HP is a number derived from TQ. 
I just found some humor in his comparison of a T'd 16v putting no more then 240 wtq to his 250wtq when in actuality the T'd 16v would most likely walk him in a race. Probably not the case w/ jet skis hooked up to the back bumper though...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

I just dont know if its worth it over a Turbo setup. I really like the lysholm and SC idea. but i want 200-250whp. I would love to do it in a SC instead because its not very common and alot of people dont think it can be done. But i dont want to pay 4-5 grand for it either. and not get there


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

I predict matching the 16vt 1/4 mile time
w/ 1/2 the inj.size 1/2 the valves 
and DEQ legal stock electronics.
Fortunate for DCI VW he will get to see it first hand .


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

Best of luck to ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

well i know first hand these superchargers blow like hell!!! best and most effecient on the market so the base line numbers are exactly that ... BASE LINE!! ive talked to john personally and you can tune the bajesus out of these things ... which is exactly what im gona do so im buyin one!


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Impulse333)*

So, is the supercharger ready yet?......how 'bout now??
I can't wait to see the #'s.










_Modified by RPMMKIII at 6:55 PM 5-19-2004_


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (RPMMKIII)*

good to see some different thinking out there. Nice work BBM


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*

Dyno?
Shipping Date?
Anymore Pics?
I can't wait another month!!!


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_









Looks very good but i've got a question. What if i was to build a 16V ABA and use this blower setup? I could use the 1.8l 16V head from say a 90' Passat which has the inlet on the intake manifold in the same position as the intake manifold for the 2.0 ABA. What you think?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_
Looks very good but i've got a question. What if i was to build a 16V ABA and use this blower setup? I could use the 1.8l 16V head from say a 90' Passat which has the inlet on the intake manifold in the same position as the intake manifold for the 2.0 ABA. What you think?

This one has been addressed, read in reverse. I wish it were that easy. Thanks.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I re-read and found a few references to the 16v kit you guys have but i was thinking about running something a little difereent. i konw your kit incorporates the 16V Scirocco intake manifold, but that has the manifold inlet on the drivers side of the car. What about a setup like this with the manifold inlet in the same general position as on the ABA setup.
















these two seem to be in about the same place.
Not tryin to be a d*ck but i'm just a little curious. Sorry if i'm beating this subject to death.








keep in mind it would be an ABA 16v....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_I re-read and found a few references to the 16v kit you guys have but i was thinking about running something a little difereent. i konw your kit incorporates the 16V Scirocco intake manifold, but that has the manifold inlet on the drivers side of the car. What about a setup like this with the manifold inlet in the same general position as on the ABA setup.
















these two seem to be in about the same place.
Not tryin to be a d*ck but i'm just a little curious. Sorry if i'm beating this subject to death.








keep in mind it would be an ABA 16v....

Yes, we have this integration kit to do this conversion. It requires a bunch of G60 parts.
This conversion kit is onsale for $1299
I wish the ABA kit would work, it is just not quite that simple.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/bbmservices/16v.html


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

anything new for us John?


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

are biiger injectors being used with the set up? im trying to get a feel for what all im gonna need to start getting to get ready for this. 
but then i ponder a vr swap for not to much more than this whats everyone think about that im torn between decisions??? will this thing take a vr to school or is it just a faulty attempt to take out one of these 6 cylinder biaaatches


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

Most modded VR's are running 15.1 and the fastest all motor full 
body A2 VR i race against is running 14.1 I am running 13.7 for now
i know this crossflow motor will make more power than my setup.
Turbo VR's are running in the 12's or better depending on there
weight.there is a local with a Gutted Corrado w/ all motor 24v VR6
running 11.5's so far untuned. can't wait to see him break into 10's

_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:36 AM 5-24-2004_


_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:36 AM 5-24-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_Most modded VR's are running 15.1 and the fastest all motor full 
body A2 VR i race against is running 14.1 

The faster mk3 vr's run 13's or better on this side of the country.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
The faster mk3 vr's run 13's or better on this side of the country.

Sure on slicks and 100+ oct. I believe that 
but i am talking pump 92 oct. and street tires.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
Sure on slicks and 100+ oct. I believe that 
but i am talking pump 92 oct. and street tires.

Actually quite a few have gone high 13's on streets. Not sure on the octane though.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

so are u saying this setup would be getting better times than the vrs? i wish there were numbers for this


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

that is awsome 13's 
mine right out of the hole lysholm 15psi and open diff street tires did 14.2 @ 102.8 w/ 2.2 60' so yes it will beat VR6's


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_that is awsome 13's 
mine right out of the hole lysholm 15psi and open diff street tires did 14.2 @ 102.8 w/ 2.2 60' so yes it will beat VR6's

I can't wait to see what mine will do with 2.5" tt exhaust, either the tt race header or the one that supports street legality, the straight cut 6 speed, the peloquin, my custom kevlar clutch, and my mick thompson 22" slicks. 
hehe, it will still be a road car though.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_anything new for us John?









As I thought some of the suppliers are running a little late. We are looking into July for the first kits out the door. Believe me, we are trying to get these babies going ASAP! Thanks again for all of you being patient.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

to the top. can't wait to see the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vento 95 GL)*

John... can we get a sound bit of this thing!!!!


----------



## Lenpup (May 9, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (!nter-mind)*

check the BBM website, theres a video! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/bbm....html
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/movies/SC_driveby.mpeg
bump...


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Lenpup)*

yea but this kit is differnt.... not as loud....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Lenpup)*

Those sound clips are NOT the 2.0L x-flow kit!
The 2.0L kit is way more quiet, it comes with the t-body before the blower in silenced configuration.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

john is everything needed come with it? and on the set ups running now is there different injectors and cams or are they completly stock


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_john is everything needed come with it? and on the set ups running now is there different injectors and cams or are they completly stock

Yes, this is a full bolt on kit for the stock 2.0L.
Stage II will give you the injector and boost bump.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, I know you guys are still in production of this setup, but what mods would you recommend with this kit? I.E. cams, exhaust, intake, ect......but specifics. Can't wait to see some serious results. Im really anxious to see a pic of that FMIC setup on an Mk4


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_John, I know you guys are still in production of this setup, but what mods would you recommend with this kit? I.E. cams, exhaust, intake, ect......but specifics. Can't wait to see some serious results. Im really anxious to see a pic of that FMIC setup on an Mk4









You can run the 256/266 or 268/260 cam.. TT exhaust, header or down pipe. The kit comes with a nice intake set up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Actually quite a few have gone high 13's on streets. Not sure on the octane though.

Sorry to back up so far but there are a few Vr6's quicker then 13.99 on streets:
Me at 2500lbs: 13.42 on aired Pirelli P7000s
JoeP at 2300lbs: 13.25 on bfgs
Billy at 2600lbs: 13.56 on bfgs
All on 92/93 oct pump gas.
The VR6s by Repoman are slow.
In any case, the A/W IC integration on that kit is quite nice. Good stuff right there.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 10:42 AM 5-28-2004_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Um...maybe I missed this part, but what about 2.0's like mine with the secondary air pump? Does it stay attached to the car or is it removed. If removed, what is done for keeping the CEL from coming on?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Sorry to back up so far but there are a few Vr6's quicker then 13.99 on streets:
Me at 2500lbs: 13.42 on aired Pirelli P7000s
JoeP at 2300lbs: 13.25 on bfgs
Billy at 2600lbs: 13.56 on bfgs
All on 92/93 oct pump gas.
The VR6s by Repoman are slow.
In any case, the A/W IC integration on that kit is quite nice. Good stuff right there.

_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 10:42 AM 5-28-2004_

That is an Insult







I don't know what factors are in play in your
neck of the woods like Altitude Humidity Track cond.WEIGHT ECT ECT.
I bet all those times listed engine setups have Fueling mods..If not more.
I sorry but a 14 sec 1/4 ISN'T slow 
Don't get me wrong I like seeing fast VR6 as well as 4cyl. but it is hard
to compare Apples to Apples when so many other factors are in play.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

Don't take it as an insult, just the cars by you are slow or have bad drivers, or you're at 5000 feet. 
We're running just above sea level, temp is between 70-80 when we run the good times, baro is usually 29-30, track conditions are usually pretty good.
Two of the above cars (not mine) have normal mods: intake, exhuast, chip, cams, ported heads, etc. My car has slightly more work. Both of those cars have run 13.8s or better on streets/no headwork and stock cams. One ran a 13.9 with just weight reduction and bolt ons. I've run 13.90s with full tank, both seats, and all my tools in the car. I've also run a buddy's stock GTI VR6 and went 14.7s with only weight reduction and coilovers, not one single power adding part.
Not sure what's going on over on your side of the country, but I just wanted to point out that there were cars running as quick if not quicker then Mike was stating above.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Thats cool I don't know about you but i don't consider HEAD WORK 
a normal mod. But when comparing the VR6 motor makes 178hp 
thats 150whp or so the 2.0l makes 120hp or 100 to the wheels 
with this kit it will make more power than the VR6 and at the
stage 4-5 level i am sure it will make as much as a modded VR6
I have seen 230whp on a modded ALL MOTOR VR6. so then it comes 
down to the weight of the vehicle, driver skills and track conditions.
BTW there are 2 fast all motor vr6 in my area 1 running 11.5 untuned24vVR6 the other 11.6 12v VR6.



_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:20 AM 5-28-2004_


----------



## itbtae (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

john i have a 2004 golf 2.0L ... so when would my kit be available? and would you recommend TT over a Magnaflow cat-back?


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (itbtae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itbtae* »_john i have a 2004 golf 2.0L ... so when would my kit be available? and would you recommend TT over a Magnaflow cat-back?

The exhauset is not going to make that much of a diff, maybe 3-5 HP tops. There I would say go with what you want. Im gonna stick with my neuspeed. It quite around town and while at cruising speeds on the high way. You only hear it when you get on the gas.
I belive there still trying to finish up with the one kit right now before going on to the next one. I hate to say it but for the MK4 kits it might be a bit longer.
But owell, Good things come to those who wait. Hell Ive waited for almost two and half years looking at ATP turbo kits, Super charger kits. It seems that everytime my mind has been made up there always something new on the next turn in the road. But with those newest kits there always seemed to be something lacking. With the BBM it sounds like what Ive been looking for. A nice, quite, Good TQ, and good Hp to follow. That and it looks the best outa any of the kits so far.
Just my own thoughts.
Nate


----------



## itbtae (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

yeah i've been looking at the stageII ATP kit as well and its VERY tempting... the sound of a turbo with a BOV is just music to my ears... the stageII ATP kit and the stageII of the BBM looks to be about the same price so the decision is challenging considering similar HP and torque gains.
i guess most people would make their decisions when the final HP/torque and track times come out. my 2.slow will remain slow till either or the two gets installed but im content and appreciative that i even have this dub and not some hoopty







.
this is kind of off topic but i was wondering how much louder a magnaflow is compared to neuspeed or TT... i dont wanna be an annoyance to anyone in the area like all the riced out POS's on the street


----------



## BlownGTT (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (itbtae)*

I have a pg block with x flow head on it, cant see why this wouldnt work for my application. How much would you high flow intake cost?? Looks good would be interesed in some dyno numbers.
thanks


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (BlownGTT)*

just wondering if you think there will be any fitment issues in putting this kit in an a2 with an x-flow?


----------



## jetta06 (Jan 30, 2004)

Can some one please make a comprehensive FAQ/Summary for this thread?!


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (jetta06)*

is one of thoose installed in a golf mk4???


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (itbtae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itbtae* »_ the sound of a turbo with a BOV is just music to my ears... 

Nothin says you cant mount a BOV on a supercharged application. It might prolong the life of the charger..


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

never knew you could put a BOV on a charger ... that would be sweet though ...


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyDVR6* »_
Nothin says you cant mount a BOV on a supercharged application. It might prolong the life of the charger..

and really freak out the maf


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*

just read all 14 pages of this crap, and the thing sounds like its a good buy for the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Um...maybe I missed this part, but what about 2.0's like mine with the secondary air pump? Does it stay attached to the car or is it removed. If removed, what is done for keeping the CEL from coming on?

BUMP this. I still want an answer to this question.
Thanks


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

They are working on a resistor to trick the ECU into thinking the pump is still there and working...but yes, it will be removed.


----------



## VDubsporter (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

any *official *numbers yet? With a month till release you gotta have something for us....


----------



## cshiflett (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (VDubsporter)*

Agreed.
John, any updates? I assume since you are in production you can now provide us a dyno of a production unit. I'm extremely interested, but I'm not going to plunk down cash unit I see some results posted for a stock 2.0 ABA with just the kit.
Also, you did say that Stage 1 would be emissions friendly, correct?
While I would love more power, my car is my daily ride, and I can't get away skirting emissions in my area.
Thanks!


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (itbtae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itbtae* »_
this is kind of off topic but i was wondering how much louder a magnaflow is compared to neuspeed or TT... i dont wanna be an annoyance to anyone in the area like all the riced out POS's on the street









Ive only heard the TT and the Neuspeed. The TT is a bit louder and alittle more tinner to me is sound. My Neuspeed is pretty quite. While cruising at 80 on the highway its hardly even audiable. The only time you hear it really is when your on the gas. Even then it can be drowned out by a intake. Its nice though. Its a deep sound
, not to loud, no high pitch noise from it. Its Neuspeed so its CARB approved through all 50 states. At first I was not happy with it. I wanted something that was loud. But now Im glad I stuck with it. Its very pleasing to cruise down the road and hear hardly anything. 
Rice Factor: 1- DTM tips. Just dont dig as much anymore. But theys still look better then a grape fruit shooter.
I did have some fitment probs. I had to trim a lot off the end of the pipe that conects with the cat. Would say prob about 8in off. Had to replace all my hagers too and bend the exhaust hangers on the sytem it self. But now its sweet. Three years with not probs.
Nate


----------



## RPMMKIII (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

I'm running a magnaflow cat-back on my 2.0 and it gets pretty loud when you step on it but it's not too bad when you're rolling at highway speeds. 
Fittment was quite good- you just need to make sure the bend over the rear axel is centered to avoid rubbing.
I also like the fact it doesn't sound like a fart-can.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Um...maybe I missed this part, but what about 2.0's like mine with the secondary air pump? Does it stay attached to the car or is it removed. If removed, what is done for keeping the CEL from coming on?

As of right now, we are looking at two options.
1) a resistor to trick the ecu and deleting it out of the equation.
2) a relocation kit to keep it in functioning use.
last i heard, we were looking at supplying the stuff to do both options so you can choose.
There haven't done any dyno runs on it yet so no real numbers have been produced yet. we should be getting some dyno time for it w/in the next couple of weeks, we are tuning it at this current time.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (cshiflett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cshiflett* »_
Also, you did say that Stage 1 would be emissions friendly, correct?
While I would love more power, my car is my daily ride, and I can't get away skirting emissions in my area.

AMEN


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

last i heard, we were looking at supplying the stuff to do both options so you can choose.


i've already put a downpayment on the charger so im assuming i'll be able to choose once your ready to ship it out?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

god, what kind of lame as$ questions







this is the kind of thing that makes this 20-30 pages long, with no real numbers BTW........... 

FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ FAQ
stage 1 2499 160-whp
stage 2 2999 180-190 whp they dont know
stage 3 ???? 200 + whp??
outstanding torque curve equivalent(charger) to a turbo set up with 30-40 xtra HP
yes if you add anything else to the charger that will make the car faster duh! ,except stickers and lame stuff like that $martA$$es








as of right now NOT emissions friendly the only one CARB is neuspeed make your choice








secondary pump is an issue that theyre dealing with will be remove and a resistor put in so no check engine light








realase of MK4 will be later down the line 6 months?
taking deposits already release maybe in July as it stands right now
have a good one


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As of right now, we are looking at two options.
1) a resistor to trick the ecu and deleting it out of the equation.
2) a relocation kit to keep it in functioning use.
last i heard, we were looking at supplying the stuff to do both options so you can choose.
There haven't done any dyno runs on it yet so no real numbers have been produced yet. we should be getting some dyno time for it w/in the next couple of weeks, we are tuning it at this current time.

I like Option #2 for sure. I want to clean up the engine bay and relocate the pump to someplace out-of-the-way. The only thing that stopped me was where it bolted into the head and ran to the exhaust system. I have no desire to remove it completely....car warms up better in the cold with my high dur. camshaft with that thing on. Please make option #2 and make it affordable.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (cshiflett)*

new dyno ####
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1428903


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

If I have a Mk2 with the Mk3 2.0L swap, will this kit still work fine for me?


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

do you have any pictures of the unit off the car?? is it the same blower as on the g60 kit? who makes the actual charger unit?
sorry if this has been asked, but what happens to the throttle body? where is it relocated to


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VAG-MAN)*

yes it will work in an a2 with an xflow swap!
Actually it will work if you swapped to motronic if you've retained your digifant 2 then you're screw! Unless they did an chip for digifant to support the force induction.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

we seriously need some more info on this, specs, pics, especially curious about the setup on the Mk4.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am just waiting on the MK4 kit. Money is right and Im just paying bills and not buying anything else for my car even though waterfest is comming. Ill probably invest in a new clutch and a quaife or other LSD whenever I get the kit put on but Im just waiting!!! You MK3 guys are lucky to have MK3's... oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_I am just waiting on the MK4 kit. Money is right and Im just paying bills and not buying anything else for my car even though waterfest is comming. Ill probably invest in a new clutch and a quaife or other LSD whenever I get the kit put on but Im just waiting!!! You MK3 guys are lucky to have MK3's... oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we're not lucky, we're superior.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey John or anyone else at BBM, do you still think I'll recieve the charger before waterfest? I'm really really hoping i do.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_Hey John or anyone else at BBM, do you still think I'll recieve the charger before waterfest? I'm really really hoping i do.

We sure hope they will all be ready by then.


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (pdxvento part deux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxvento part deux* »_do you have any pictures of the unit off the car?? is it the same blower as on the g60 kit? who makes the actual charger unit?
sorry if this has been asked, but what happens to the throttle body? where is it relocated to


anyone?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (pdxvento part deux)*

Autorotor makes the acutal charger unit, It is the same one used in the G-60 and if you look at the photo that john has posted the throttle body is located up stream of the charger between the charger inlet and the air filter.. That fact right there silences this one out of the box unlike the g-60s which sound like screaming banshees without the silencer kit..


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*

ok I wouldnt go that far... well I guess they are better than MK4s 2.0 wise.... at least we got the 1.8t ugh... lol I almost got a MK3 way back oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the MK3 guys


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

cool thanks man


----------



## cshiflett (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

Nate, I'm having some rattle issues with my NS catback that I think is due to it rubbing the rear axle (car was lowered as well). Did you use shorter hangers on your setup? If so, do you recall which you used? I've looked around a bit but not really come up with anything to shorten them up.
I've already tried the bend the hangers on the muffler approach. Helped some, but I need more


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (cshiflett)*

DUDE THIS THREAD IS ABOUT SUPERCHARGERS NOT YOUR EXHAUST. Cant wait until the kit comes out. I am debating whether or not to get one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdxvento part deux (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*

wtf? ease up chief...john-you have any pictures of the 2.0 bay with the charger and an innercooler?


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (cshiflett)*

Not that I am doubting bahn brenner motorsports... but I hope that this kit doesn't turn out to be just a myth... Either way... I am still waiting for a decent kit for a throttle-by-wire 2.0 (besides Neuspeed)... hope they can pull this off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

I have been rocking my BBM Lysholm for the last 5 years it has over 100k miles on it and it keeps getting faster .. it has been a process of upping the stock fueling system to get where i am today but the kit is rock solid.
















the digifant isn't the easiest to work with i wish i had the Crossflow head and OBD i know i can make more reliable power.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (cshiflett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cshiflett* »_Nate, I'm having some rattle issues with my NS catback that I think is due to it rubbing the rear axle (car was lowered as well). Did you use shorter hangers on your setup? If so, do you recall which you used? I've looked around a bit but not really come up with anything to shorten them up.
I've already tried the bend the hangers on the muffler approach. Helped some, but I need more









Well, while some people dont like the idea of talking about a cat back sytem in a super charger thread. Owell. Its not like they have put forth anynew info yet for the charger for all to ogel over.
Yeah, I had probs with my system too. I bent the hagers some. But I also had to trim some off the pipe that goes to the cat so that the bend was centered over the rear trailing arm. This helps alot. What did the trick in the end was taking some of the hose clamps from the local car shops and puting them around the exhuast hangers, then tighning them up. All the rattle was gone. Its been like that for about three years now, no rattles and works fine.
Nate


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Damn that charger looks hot, i wish i could just see some dyno's, but i bet it'll all be worth the wait.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (noskeh)*

I cant wait.... nice rado man. That is insane, 22 psi on a SC. wow I guess that backs up that it is a very good charger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

thanks 
it is a stock g60 head/intake manifold on a built ABA
w/ 310cc inj. and 120psi fuel pressure I dynoed at 17 psi and 75fpsi on pump 92 octane .
now i believe it is in the 230whp range. 
here is a video clip of 3rd gear pulls
Enjoy
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4286602519


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_Damn that charger looks hot, i wish i could just see some dyno's, but i bet it'll all be worth the wait.

15psi stock fueling system 192 whp 202 wtq








17psi inline cis pump 206 whp 250 wtq


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
15psi stock fueling system 192 whp 202 wtq








17psi inline cis pump 206 whp 250 wtq









Ok...now i really want one, My engine is pretty much stock, i plan on getting the TT/brola exhaust and this charger, would my engine handle the charger running @ 17 psi?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (noskeh)*

mine is a built bottom end i wouldn't push the stock slugs past 15psi
i bought the Forged Pistons and ARP hardware so i don't have to worry
about them comming apart at high boost. I am sure the stage 1 kit will easily be 170+ WHP to go up from there it is just a matter of fueling and pully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

I just watched your vid, very nice. Too be honost i would be happy with 140whp anything above that would just be wonderful. It's my daily driver and i don't want to have any problems with it, And i know the more power i try to get out of it the more problems i'll have.
I'm still working on gettin my 74 supershi**y together, gotta get the heads done. Blew my 1600 and went to a supped up 1776 and dual carbs and had nothin but problems every other week, but it was fun to fix.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (noskeh)*

that is some great #s! I like the and it looks like it makes a pretty good sleeper!


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

*Question/Answer*

The following is a summary of posts concerning the BBM supercharger for the 2.0L 8v engine. The questions are formulated based on questions from various others, and interpreted by me. The answers are based on posts given by John and Ryan, who are the representatives. Since this is done by me, there may be errors, the original posts can be found at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=14
I take no responsibility for anything that may be incorrect in this, I have done my best to make it all accurate, however it may contain errors. This is only meant to provide an overview for people not wishing to read the entire 14 page thread found in the the previous link. Some things may have been changed since the making of this summary and many of the answers are estimations made by John and Ryan.
I have sent this to John, he has updated things where I have erred, or things that have been determined since the original posts. 
*Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines?? *
Yes, we are taking this on next as some of the parts from the ABA kit cross over. Parts in Italic are directly from the email that I recieved from John. Please address any questions do him, as all of this that I have included is second hand knowledge.
*Will there be multiple stages? *
Yes there will be stages I – IV
*Is the kit CARB legal? *
The stage I will hopefully pass this test, but going up in numbers, it becomes less likely.
_Stage II and III should also pass tbd. The first 50 kits will not be CARB approved. The only changes we need to make for the next batch of kits for CARB approval are:
Route the valve cover breather to the intake side of the charger and not use the breather filter. 
Make an air-pump relocation bracket for cars with the pump. 
The rest of the kit should pass CARB when we are ready with no problems._ 
*What boost levels and horsepower will the various stages have? *
_This has yet to be determined. We are still tuning and optimizing stage I_
_I’m not sure what the shipped kits will produce at Stage I. We are still testing and tuning. The OBDII is tricking and we do not want to jump the gun with false figures. I’m confident that it will be a better performer than other options out there. _
They do not wich to have numbers posted as of yet
*What do the various stages bring? *
Stage I – Basic setup
Stage II – Lowered compression + better chip tuning + lowered compression + Bigger injectors + More boost
Stage III – Intercooled Setup + 268/260 cam + smaller pulley (more boost) + larger MAF housing (maybe)
Stage IV – Forged Rods + Forged pistons + even bigger injectors + 100 Octane
*When will this be available? *
Original estimate June 1 2004, but now the date is passed, aim is now for end of June
_We are hoping to ship by the end of July. The way things go it could take longer, whoever we are doing our very best to get them ready. All of the components are in full production, the chargers themselves rest on our shelves with lots of parts. The mandrel bent tubes are coming in by the end of June._
*Are there any pictures? *
















*Is the kit loud? *
This kit is silenced from the very beginning (all stages)
*How is the boost controlled? *
By the diameter of the pulley
*Can I reserve my supercharger? *
You can call and place a 50% deposit (aka $1250)
*How much will this cost me? *
Stage I - 2499 USD
Stage II – 2999 USD
The rest is unknown as of yet.
*Can I upgrade the stages? *
Yes, this can be done without wasting any parts, the chips will be replaced. They will ‘be offering an very good deal to upgraders’
*When will this be available to the AEG? *
Hopefully 2-3 months following the ABA kit.
_This may take a bit longer for the AEG._
*What is the compression at each stage? *
Stage I - Stock
Stage II – 9.0:1
Stage III – 9.0:1
Stage IV – 8.5:1 or 8.0:1
*Will this kit affect my mileage? *
It will drop only slightly when driving normally, when you floor it, it will use more fuel
*Who are the official people I can contact to ask my questions/place my order/etc? *
[email protected]
(253) 833-2299
*I have lots of miles on my engine, will this kill it? *
Boost does not kill engines, if it is well maintained, and well tuned, it should run properly.
If there is anything that anyone out there (especially John or Ryan) would like to see me add to this, please IM me. I check vortex almost daily. I am an MK4 owner, so I focused mostly on that, because I have more knowledge of that area, please do not hesitate to let me know.
1st EDIT
*Will the kit work on a car with Air Conditioning?*
Yes
*Will you be able to buy the IC kit separately?*
Yes
*How much does the kit weigh?*
~28 lbs
2nd Edit
*Will this work with an automatic transmission?*
Yes, it should
_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:14 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:15 PM 6-15-2004_


_Modified by Smartiepants at 5:37 AM 7-8-2004_


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

good post, informative to those that havent read or followed this whole thread.


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

I cant wait till the end of july..







... its this or the NS SC... and by the end of this month there woulnt be a sale on the NS SC...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Question/Answer (Smartiepants)*


_Quote »_Is the kit CARB legal? 
The stage I will hopefully pass this test, but going up in numbers, it becomes less likely.
Stage II and III should also pass tbd. The first 50 kits will not be CARB approved. The only changes we need to make for the next batch of kits for CARB approval are:
Route the valve cover breather to the intake side of the charger and not use the breather filter. 
Make an air-pump relocation bracket for cars with the pump. 
The rest of the kit should pass CARB when we are ready with no problems. 

Sooooooo......what are people who have air pumps supposed to do with the first batch of kits?


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Question/Answer (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Sooooooo......what are people who have air pumps supposed to do with the first batch of kits?









Polish all the exposed metal, and put them on your coffee table.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Question/Answer (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Sooooooo......what are people who have air pumps supposed to do with the first batch of kits?










We are supplying a plug with a resistor to trick the ecu into thinking it is still there.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Question/Answer (JBETZ)*

I think I might have to get me one of these....


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

About fuel consumption:
Where does the kit start to make boost? If I'm going 80 mph at 3500 rpm, I'm propably going to be at full boost, with lots of fuel. 
Etierh way I am still doing the .71 conversion.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

there is a adjustable bypass valve so when you are at idle 
there is no boost going into the engine at about 1/4 throttle 
the valve starts to close and adds boost to the engine at
about 3/4 throttle the valve fully closes and you get all the boost
so if you are cruising at 3000rpm doing 80mph there will be no boost
but as soon as you tap the throttle the boost gauge will climb to
10-15 psi and the speedometer will tip tripple digits fast.
it is a thrill ride, for example i was cruising in the fast lane at about 
80mph when i spotted a B5.5 and a prelude snaking threw traffic
coming up fast at least 100mph, well i wait until the B5 gets to my 
door and nailed the throttle .... i shook them off like a bad habit
i pulled 6+ car lengths as quick as you can say Oh Sheet!.
the hardest part of having a high boost supercharged car is playing it
cool. it is like a shark in traffic point and shoot and your there.
staying out of trouble is a challenge. Good Luck

















_Modified by REPOMAN at 5:36 PM 6-12-2004_


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

SO before I get this kit... when the MK4 kit is released, I need to get rid of my underdrive pulleys. Well, does anyone know of a full sized underdrive pulley for the MK4 2.0? Oh and I like your post REPOMAN. Makes me want the kit even more, maybe I could just buy the hardware and run stand alone e-manage... SDS?


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
it is a thrill ride, for example i was cruising in the fast lane at about 
80mph when i spotted a B5.5 and a prelude snaking threw traffic
coming up fast at least 100mph, well i wait until the B5 gets to my 
door and nailed the throttle .... i shook them off like a bad habit
i pulled 6+ car lengths as quick as you can say Oh Sheet!.
the hardest part of having a high boost supercharged car is playing it
cool. it is like a shark in traffic point and shoot and your there.
staying out of trouble is a challenge. Good Luck
















_Modified by REPOMAN at 5:36 PM 6-12-2004_

Ok that is EXACTLY what i am looking for...damn i want one now! I see a lot of ***** snaking thru the freeway stuff it would be nice to just dust them every once in awhile.















EDIT:: I don't think i've seen anyone post this but how much is the stage I kit suppose to weigh? Would the 2.0l with the stage I kit still weigh less then the VR6?

_Modified by noskeh at 5:01 AM 6-13-2004_


_Modified by noskeh at 5:07 AM 6-13-2004_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (noskeh)*

repoman's post gave me a hardon


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

The supercharger should not weigh that much - Thats from my thoughts, nothing to do with firm knowlegde. I should be pretty light. I think <200 lbs


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_The supercharger should not weigh that much - Thats from my thoughts, nothing to do with firm knowlegde. I should be pretty light. I think <200 lbs
d
It should be WAY less that 200lbs


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-MAN* »_d
It should be WAY less that 200lbs









I think they come in at a hefty 28lbs.


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

If this has been asked before, I must have missed it, so sorry.
Durring the winter I spend a lot of time on Mt. Hood here in Oregon. I need to be able to drive safely to more than 6,000 ft. I understand that with the thinner air at high altitudes can make supercharged cars run very poorly. For the most part I won't need to go above 40mph at that elivation, but I wouldn't want the car to die on me either if I do need to gass it.
Should I be concerned about the compressor functioning high up? Is there anything that can be done to decrease chance of failure? Will this all be moot at lower boost pressures anyways? (Stage 1)


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*

Nice article in this month's "European Car" magazine about the 2.0 VW and it's potential. There was also a pic of the BBM charger for the Jetta/Golf III 2.0








Glad I got myself a 2.0.








Now hurry up and send me mine!!


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

lol, I was wayyyyy off.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobbieIG* »_If this has been asked before, I must have missed it, so sorry.
Durring the winter I spend a lot of time on Mt. Hood here in Oregon. I need to be able to drive safely to more than 6,000 ft. I understand that with the thinner air at high altitudes can make supercharged cars run very poorly. For the most part I won't need to go above 40mph at that elivation, but I wouldn't want the car to die on me either if I do need to gass it.
Should I be concerned about the compressor functioning high up? Is there anything that can be done to decrease chance of failure? Will this all be moot at lower boost pressures anyways? (Stage 1)

This absolutely is not a problem with forced induction cars. You will see less boost on the gage. The car will run just the same with slightly less power. Our standard atmospheric pressure or absolute pressure at sea level is 14.7 psi, when you go up in altitude this decreases so you get a little less boost. No worries the electronics can easily maintain the correct air fuel ratios and this does not effect the chargers ability to compress the air.


_Modified by JBETZ at 5:23 PM 6-13-2004_


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I think they come in at a hefty 28lbs.









Hahaha, sounds more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

This question was not asked or answered. 
Will we still be able to maintain the A/c ? Or will we have to remove it?

Thanks. 
Nate


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Nat1267)*

i think jbetz said the charger mounts over the A/C unit, and the A/C remains functional. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*

Will I be able to buy the intercooler system outright? 105*f summers in texas really beg for an intercooler when tearing arround town during the day.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Will I be able to buy the intercooler system outright? 105*f summers in texas really beg for an intercooler when tearing arround town during the day.

I'd like to know that also, it gets hot as hell out here in Chino hills.
EDIT:: Bump for the AC question too.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_Will I be able to buy the intercooler system outright? 105*f summers in texas really beg for an intercooler when tearing arround town during the day.

Yes, you can buy it outright once we release it.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

After talking to the CFI guys... is there any reason ou see that the MK4 kit wont become available? Im just wondering, and if it doesnt because of tuning issues, could it be bought (hardware) and tuned with SDS or something? I dont know TOO much about how deep of **** I would be getting into trying to tune on my own, but Im just wondering. Thats all. Also would it be possible to just go ahead and remove the PCV valve for the emmisions now, and what rating of a resistor is that anyway. Im just asking tons of ?'s thats all. Thanks! Oh and the kit looks awesome.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

I believe you can hook up a multimeter to the senor and get a reading from it, and place a resistor of that rating there. I will doing this for my evap pump as well.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_I believe you can hook up a multimeter to the senor and get a reading from it, and place a resistor of that rating there. I will doing this for my evap pump as well.

My electronics guru buddy said to start with a 1k resistor. Now we just need a car with an air pump to test it on. Does anybody want to volunteer?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I may give it a try this weekend. 1k Ohm and how many Watts?
Where do you recommend putting the resistor?
Any news on the airpump relocation kit?
Any news on a release date? Dyno? or more PIC's? 
I'd like to get it in before Waterfest


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

Updated FAQ on page 15


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_Updated FAQ on page 15

Man I like this FAQ section, thanks!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

you would have to deduct that it would be 6-15 watts right


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

pleeeease finish and have these in the mail before Waterfest, pleeease


----------



## vwracer00 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

I WANT


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_pleeeease finish and have these in the mail before Waterfest, pleeease

I dont think we can make it in time for Waterfest... we will do our best.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

What's left to work out in regards to the kits?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I dont think we can make it in time for Waterfest... we will do our best.

its alright, i guess its better not to rush it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

You know I am starting to see more and more MKIV owners on here with 2.0's!!!!!!! Looks good. I really cannot wait until the kit is started on for the MKIV kit. Oh well good luck guys cant wait to hear feedback from those first 50 MKIII kits


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Lets see here:
Waiting for the mandrel bent tubes to come in from the bender.
They should be here next week.
We farmed out half of the CNC mill work, we are doing the other half.
So we are maybe 1/3 of the way through the mill work.
Still doing computer tuning and testing on the manual and automatic.
OBD I and II systems.
Waiting for the oil feed and drain line assemblies to come in from another supplier.
Waiting for the balance of miscellaneous parts to hit the door from many various suppliers.
Need to tig weld up all the parts when they are all done.
The parts then go out for powder coat.
Need to do an install sheet and packing check list.
Phew, I'm sure this is maybe half of it.
Still shooting for the end of next month, believe me we want it out as much as you guys. We are coming up on $100,000.00 invested in this product to date. 
BIG Thanks to you guys that have trusted and supported us with 50% deposits!


_Modified by JBETZ at 8:38 AM 6-17-2004_


----------



## create (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Sounds good Bahn Brenner! 
Now now , my fellow comrads, let BBM put the finishing touches on this marvelous piece of engineering.
For those of you worried about datelines,( including H2Ofest) if the kit is not ready by then, don't worry, go on and attend your planned GTG's while driving your VWs with pride and fellowship! 
Don't forget brothers and sisters:
Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

^^^^Whos this guy?^^^^








Good things will come to those who wait, mostly because we have no choice! This kit is so sick, I'm actually working out a budget so I can buy it as soon as possible


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

Me too, I might end up selling stuff off just to get this. I figure if I sell my wheels, and my kit, plus the money I already have, I could buy it. But I'm not sure that I'm willing to take the hit as of yet, cause you lose a good % when reselling.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_Me too, I might end up selling stuff off just to get this. I figure if I sell my wheels, and my kit, plus the money I already have, I could buy it. But I'm not sure that I'm willing to take the hit as of yet, cause you lose a good % when reselling.

Ahh but think of all the extra HP! You'll fall in love with your 2.0 all over again, and you wont even think about what you sold...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

here is some new drag footage it is my ABA Lysholm w/stock g60 head/intake full interior against
1st race is A2 16v w/cams chip exhaust 
2nd and 3rd race A2 VR6 11.5:1 exhaust /intake cams chip slicks
4th race is a new R32. Enjoy
















Drag Video


_Modified by REPOMAN at 8:57 PM 7-1-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

Cool.......looks like you were running low 14's? Is that normal for you?
I gotta say........that cammed VR6 sounds delicious. Any more footage of him?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Cool.......looks like you were running low 14's? Is that normal for you?
I gotta say........that cammed VR6 sounds delicious. Any more footage of him?









yeah thats an average run for me on pump gas the best so far has 
been 13.72 and i have done a couple 13.8's when the traction is better
that A2 VR is nice Dave is a great driver and that thing is fast he has
caught me sleeping at the light but i have always run faster.....
the g60 head is only 29cc and flows 130cfm with the crossflow head 
at 34cc and 150cfm it will produce alot more power ...... i would love 
one of these new kits but i have had this counterflow setup since i 
bought the car so i am going to stick with it.. my new solid lifter head 
will flow on the 170+cfm range...

























_Modified by REPOMAN at 8:09 PM 6-18-2004_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

is that an open diff in the aba rado?
hehe


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

open diff was [email protected] 2.2 60'
Quaffe LSD is [email protected] 1.8 60'
both at 2850lbs / pump 92oct. and 15psi @9.6:1


----------



## MntnBkVWdrvr (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTibunny16v)*

What type of Turbo because ive seen only nuespeed turbos n i heard they suck ass?


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (MntnBkVWdrvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MntnBkVWdrvr* »_What type of Turbo because ive seen only nuespeed turbos n i heard they suck ass?

Err..it's not a turbo...nor does neuspeed make a turbo. They make a supercharger, and this is about the BBM supercharger that more then likely will be a lot better. Check page 15 towards the bottom for pics and more info.


----------



## MntnBkVWdrvr (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (noskeh)*

Thanks dude


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (noskeh)*

Ha just got back from the track and it was a HOT Biotch 92deg...
first run of the day 13.9 w/ 2.0 60' @ 97.... i knew i could do it on a 
stock head/intake full interior and pump 92 oct........
then it got hot i ran 14.2 w/ 1.9 60'... not bad i didn't break anything 
the guy i raced in the 2nd round eliminations pulled a .003 tough to 
beat i and i didn't catch him. so i ran grudge the rest of the day... i 
schooled Dave at the tree and down the track.... 
Good Times 


_Modified by REPOMAN at 4:10 PM 6-19-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_Ha just got back from the track and it was a HOT Biotch 92deg...
first run of the day 13.9 w/ 2.0 60' @ 97.... i knew i could do it on a 
stock head/intake full interior and pump 92 oct........
then it got hot i ran 14.2 w/ 1.9 60'... not bad i didn't break anything 
the guy i raced in the 2nd round eliminations pulled a .003 tough to 
beat i and i didn't catch him. so i ran grudge the rest of the day... i 
schooled Dave at the tree and down the track.... 
Good Times 

_Modified by REPOMAN at 4:10 PM 6-19-2004_

Nice to break the 13's in that hot weather. Nice times Don.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (bluejettaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluejettaVR6* »_
w3rd, this is vwvortex not vwchurchex

HA HA, Amen


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

sounds great all! Just waiting still. Anyone tried the resistor on the air pump yet? I am thinking about trying onmy MK4, but I dont know if there is a difference or not between the MK4 pump and the MK3 pump. Plus I already have a CEL.....







probably because of no cat...


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

if that red gti is little dave from pdx, then he told me that VR isn't cammed....all stock with a slightly higher compression only due to a thinner gasket. but he wasn't sure about all the specs, but berndt told him it was stock....unless he's heard otherwise now...
none the less, yes, it's a pretty fast little car...


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (DCI VW)*

Any updates on the dyno tests and expected release date?


----------



## create (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

Peace to all of you..!
A special salute to all misguided prophets from So Cal.
Bahn Brenner has worked hard and mighty! 
Providing the 2.0L with plenty of room to grow! 
Reliable and upgradeable forced induction for the 2.0!!... Magnificent!!
Peace to all.. and wisdom to the young crew!


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (create)*

ok...


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

John,
A quick question about the AEG application: have you decided if you will use a similar water-cooled intake manifold like the one you showed for the ABA application or will you go with some kind of air-to-air IC?
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_John,
A quick question about the AEG application: have you decided if you will use a similar water-cooled intake manifold like the one you showed for the ABA application or will you go with some kind of air-to-air IC?
Cheers,
Tim

We might just do an air air IC on the mkIV... as it has more room up there. This is still completely up in the air.
Here is a link to our site. If we are really really lucky we might just be able to ship a few OBDII kits out before Waterfest. 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/aca....html


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

"no question" I will be sending my payment next week,
For sure!!!!!!!!
when is the approximate time for the MK4 release?
cause..............
I GOTTA HAVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I am saving money, I won't have it till august, but I think I should be close on the release of the MK4 kit.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

Ahh... I'll have sweet dreams tonight. Me and my dub racin around town.. and some nice 3rd gear pulls to the redline.








OH LAWD send me mine quick!! 
Air pump options?? I am willing to yank the air pump and put a resistor inline... but what type of resistor and where would it be best to put it??


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Im worried about the air pump too...i really don't want to have a CEL it's annoying.
Maybe i overlooked this but if i have a TT266/270 cam installed will i have any probllems with the 2 of them running together? Or should i run a stock cam?
Oh...that description of the product on the site is sweet, and any numbers on the charger yet?


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Why not OBDI kits???


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

seems I need to get back on my quest to get my savings bonds from the govt. again. That or have a sit in outside of BBM demanding their credit card.








I've always liked the idea of suping up the homly 2.0. This seems like a real possibility to do it on a daily driver/canyon carver, now just waiting to see some dyno sheets....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

You uh, have a lot of canyons in Maryland?








To the dude running the TT 266 / HOR 270 cam....those cams are actually FI friendly.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
To the dude running the TT 266 / HOR 270 cam....those cams are actually FI friendly.

Sweet!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (noskeh)*

i didnt get chance to read through the whole thing... whats up with this charger... a recap maybe?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Question/Answer (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_The following is a summary of posts concerning the BBM supercharger for the 2.0L 8v engine. The questions are formulated based on questions from various others, and interpreted by me. The answers are based on posts given by John and Ryan, who are the representatives. Since this is done by me, there may be errors, the original posts can be found at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=14
I take no responsibility for anything that may be incorrect in this, I have done my best to make it all accurate, however it may contain errors. This is only meant to provide an overview for people not wishing to read the entire 14 page thread found in the the previous link. Some things may have been changed since the making of this summary and many of the answers are estimations made by John and Ryan.
I have sent this to John, he has updated things where I have erred, or things that have been determined since the original posts. 
*Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines?? *
Yes, we are taking this on next as some of the parts from the ABA kit cross over. Parts in Italic are directly from the email that I recieved from John. Please address any questions do him, as all of this that I have included is second hand knowledge.
*Will there be multiple stages? *
Yes there will be stages I – IV
*Is the kit CARB legal? *
The stage I will hopefully pass this test, but going up in numbers, it becomes less likely.
_Stage II and III should also pass tbd. The first 50 kits will not be CARB approved. The only changes we need to make for the next batch of kits for CARB approval are:
Route the valve cover breather to the intake side of the charger and not use the breather filter. 
Make an air-pump relocation bracket for cars with the pump. 
The rest of the kit should pass CARB when we are ready with no problems._ 
*What boost levels and horsepower will the various stages have? *
_This has yet to be determined. We are still tuning and optimizing stage I_
_I’m not sure what the shipped kits will produce at Stage I. We are still testing and tuning. The OBDII is tricking and we do not want to jump the gun with false figures. I’m confident that it will be a better performer than other options out there. _
They do not wich to have numbers posted as of yet
*What do the various stages bring? *
Stage I – Basic setup
Stage II – Lowered compression + better chip tuning + lowered compression + Bigger injectors + More boost
Stage III – Intercooled Setup + 268/260 cam + smaller pulley (more boost) + larger MAF housing (maybe)
Stage IV – Forged Rods + Forged pistons + even bigger injectors + 100 Octane
*When will this be available? *
Original estimate June 1 2004, but now the date is passed, aim is now for end of June
_We are hoping to ship by the end of July. The way things go it could take longer, whoever we are doing our very best to get them ready. All of the components are in full production, the chargers themselves rest on our shelves with lots of parts. The mandrel bent tubes are coming in by the end of June._
*Are there any pictures? *
















*Is the kit loud? *
This kit is silenced from the very beginning (all stages)
*How is the boost controlled? *
By the diameter of the pulley
*Can I reserve my supercharger? *
You can call and place a 50% deposit (aka $1250)
*How much will this cost me? *
Stage I - 2499 USD
Stage II – 2999 USD
The rest is unknown as of yet.
*Can I upgrade the stages? *
Yes, this can be done without wasting any parts, the chips will be replaced. They will ‘be offering an very good deal to upgraders’
*When will this be available to the AEG? *
Hopefully 2-3 months following the ABA kit.
_This may take a bit longer for the AEG._
*What is the compression at each stage? *
Stage I - Stock
Stage II – 9.0:1
Stage III – 9.0:1
Stage IV – 8.5:1 or 8.0:1
*Will this kit affect my mileage? *
It will drop only slightly when driving normally, when you floor it, it will use more fuel
*Who are the official people I can contact to ask my questions/place my order/etc? *
[email protected]
(253) 833-2299
*I have lots of miles on my engine, will this kill it? *
Boost does not kill engines, if it is well maintained, and well tuned, it should run properly.
If there is anything that anyone out there (especially John or Ryan) would like to see me add to this, please IM me. I check vortex almost daily. I am an MK4 owner, so I focused mostly on that, because I have more knowledge of that area, please do not hesitate to let me know.
1st EDIT
*Will the kit work on a car with Air Conditioning?*
Yes
*Will you be able to buy the IC kit separately?*
Yes
*How much does the kit weigh?*
~28 lbs

_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:14 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:15 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!nter-mind* »_Why not OBDI kits???

Sure, this is also for the OBDI
We are getting really close to shipping MkIII OBDII kits! There are a limited amount that we can ship out to you guys. If you want one anytime soon well then now is the time to cough up some cash.
I'll post some dyno #'s next week.


_Modified by JBETZ at 12:37 PM 6-26-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I might as soon as I see some dyno numbers.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'll post some dyno #'s next week.


thats what i like to hear john http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (create)*


_Quote, originally posted by *create* »_Peace to all of you..!
A special salute to all misguided prophets from So Cal.
Peace to all.. and wisdom to the young crew!









A special salute from us in So Cal back to you "create"..........EAT A FAT ONE


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

no what i ment was this:
"We are getting really close to shipping MkIII OBDII kits! There are a limited amount that we can ship out to you guys. If you want one anytime soon well then now is the time to cough up some cash."
Why not the OBD1 kits?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!nter-mind* »_no what i ment was this:
"We are getting really close to shipping MkIII OBDII kits! There are a limited amount that we can ship out to you guys. If you want one anytime soon well then now is the time to cough up some cash."
Why not the OBD1 kits?


We are still working on the chip for OBD I... the OBD II chip is very near completion.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_You uh, have a lot of canyons in Maryland?









Not canyons, but pleanty of twisty backroads which have similar layouts in the roads. So yes I mispoke perhaps I should use the term "backroad runner" in the future.


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

This is off topic, But Ive been pondering it alot.
If we install a super charger on our car that effectivly makes out engine put out more power then a VR6. Would it make sense to install a VR6 tranny. We get a stronger tranny with some taller gearing so that we dont run through the gears as fast. 
Here is what I found.
http://www.eurospecsport.com/db/details.php?id=457








My thinking be hind this is: With a VR6 tranny (six speed none the less) paired up with our engine, we will have a stronger tranny then the stock O2O. PLUS we will have taller gearing. This would allow for better acceleration, better use of the RPM band, greater top end, and a lower RPM at cruise for a little bit better MPG cause of it being a six speed.
The VR6 Tranny is made for a engine that is putting out 172 HP and I belive close to or a little more in TQ. If we have our 2.0s running the same kinda power or more, then we could benifit from this change.
Does this make sens to anyone here? Or am I just think out loud?
Nate


_Modified by Nat1267 at 10:51 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_This is off topic, But Ive been pondering it alot.
If we install a super charger on our car that effectivly makes out engine put out more power then a VR6. Would it make sense to install a VR6 tranny. We get a stronger tranny with some taller gearing so that we dont run through the gears as fast. 
Here is what I found.
http://www.eurospecsport.com/db/details.php?id=457








My thinking be hind this is: With a VR6 tranny (six speed none the less) paired up with our engine, we will have a stronger tranny then the stock O2O. PLUS we will have taller gearing. This would allow for better acceleration, better use of the RPM band, greater top end, and a lower RPM at cruise for a little bit better MPG cause of it being a six speed.
The VR6 Tranny is made for a engine that is putting out 172 HP and I belive close to or a little more in TQ. If we have our 2.0s running the same kinda power or more, then we could benifit from this change.
Does this make sens to anyone here? Or am I just think out loud?
Nate

_Modified by Nat1267 at 10:51 PM 6-27-2004_

That add on six speed trans is a very poor copy of a VW Motorsport 6 speed box and a very weak set up... The O2O is nearly as strong as the O2A box. The O2A robs more power through parasitic drag. So you could in theory run the same power at the crank and break the O2O and not the O2A because the O2A would suck up that power that breaks your trans. Does this make sense? You guys have good transmissions, just install a Peloquin diff.


_Modified by JBETZ at 8:02 PM 6-27-2004_


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

hummm good to know, do you know if VW motor sport still makes there kits? Whats there web site? as sad as it may be Ive never looked at what they have.
Nate


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_hummm good to know, do you know if VW motor sport still makes there kits? Whats there web site? as sad as it may be Ive never looked at what they have.
Nate

They do have a site. You will pay some serious cash for a vwms trans. I would avoid all the six speed ad on boxes.... they are weak. If you really want a strong six convert to the O2M or stay stock with a diff. Oh converting to the O2M is also a big project and expensive.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We are still working on the chip for OBD I... the OBD II chip is very near completion.

this has been the first time i've been glad to have an OBDII


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_this has been the first time i've been glad to have an OBDII









I was just thinking the same thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

*Tag* interesting thread...
Now I want one for my 93 Golf 2.0L and my 01 Jetta 2.0L


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_
I was just thinking the same thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OBD I kits wont be far behind the OBDII kits. Same kit just a different chip.


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
this has been the first time i've been glad to have an OBDII









not sure what you're talking about.
i converted my 92 gti to an OBDII xflow for the rock solid reliability.
you can't beat it.
man, i wish i had a spare 2500.
i'd buy that kit so damn quick it'd be retarded.
hey john, need a tester/sponsor car or anything?
i'll run a baaaannerrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (16veebunny)*

hey if you need a MKIV car for testing let me know! Besides if it blows up Ill push it over a cliff and call it an accident. Ill run a banner too... any buyers?







haha I realllly want this kit. if it doesnt happen by Dec/Jan, Im going to find a MKII and do a VR or just drop a VR in my MKIV


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (16veebunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16veebunny* »_
not sure what you're talking about.
i converted my 92 gti to an OBDII xflow for the rock solid reliability.
you can't beat it.


OBDII is when they cracked down on emissions and all that crap...
OBDI heads had dual valve springs, better flowing head
OBDI had forged crank and forged pistons - extra oil squirters...
I wish i had an OBDI, and i wouldn't really say OBDII is 'rock solid' with cast internals in comparison to forged


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

OBDI doesn't have forged pistons


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

We need a local OBDI car.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We need a local OBDI car.


Grumble... too bad you aren't in CT... you could have my wife's car in a flash (93 2.0L OBD-I ABA)


----------



## DaTrueMoFaUkLe (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We need a local OBDI car.

You can manipulate my dub if you have a FL connection


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (DaTrueMoFaUkLe)*

How much to ship my car?? lol Not really worht it since i dont have ahead on it right now


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We need a local OBDI car.

i'll throw an OBDI harness in mine and drive up if you want


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'll post some dyno #'s next week.

Any news on this


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

People really could save alot of money on tranny issues with the 020 with throwing $300 out and doing a cryo treatment. Gary Peloquin even recommended shot peening to me, but I've had alot of success with 270 whp on a cryo treated 020, before I sold that motor to pay for school.
the bbm charger is coming after graduation.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*

where could i have cryo treatment done?


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

http://www.google.com , with your city. Get your rotors done while you are at it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (noskeh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noskeh* »_
Any news on this










Looks like this week is a bust.... next week it is.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

ahhh the suspense is killing me...it's cool though, good things come to those who wait. As soon as i get my suspension and exhaust i am definalty getting this.


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Looks like this week is a bust.... next week it is.

So, what do we get if they aren't up next week?
At this point, why not just make some numbers up, set them low. Then add some "corrections" later, due to "improvements from further tuning". I keep getting my hopes up, then feel let down time and again. For that matter, set the release for October, that way you can surprise and delight us when you get it out early. Course, that would depend on this actually getting out before October.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*








geez hold on there buddy i for one would rather them take their time on the software end of it and squeeze out as much power as they SAFELY can out of the kit...but then again i plan on purchasing it
and a duno plot is a lot different them throwing down some random numbers you pulled off the top of your domepiece, some of us are moreso interested in the powerband or torque rather then peak HP


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

taylor,
bring it up.


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_







geez hold on there buddy i for one would rather them take their time on the software end of it and squeeze out as much power as they SAFELY can out of the kit...but then again i plan on purchasing it
and a duno plot is a lot different them throwing down some random numbers you pulled off the top of your domepiece, some of us are moreso interested in the powerband or torque rather then peak HP

Oh, of course I want them to do it right. It's not the ammount of time they are taking that frustates me, it's that there keep making promises that they have no choice other than to break.
BBM Keep up the good work! Anything worth doing is worth doing the right, the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobbieIG* »_At this point, why not just make some numbers up, set them low. Then add some "corrections" later, due to "improvements from further tuning".

In that case... 98 whp and 111 fltbs of tq
<note: may improve as testing continues>


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm so anxious, thinking about buying one of these makes work seem more worthwhile, and it make my car feel even slower.


----------



## MiCrO (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

Hey JBETZ i have a question, i am wondering if i would be able to use your charger on my motronic xflow aba that is in my rabbit truck? it has the aba's serpentine belt setup with the exception of deleting the a/c...
thanks i was considering building a turbo kit, but didn't like the idea of lag and the high cost of running and tuning a turbo.... and i didnt like the lack of performance and high cost, and possible clearence issues of the VF and NS chargers..


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (MiCrO)*

ok question, i've had an issue with my engine come up and i'd going to be getting some forged piston action, for stage III/IV what compression should i get the pistons made for, feel free to IM me if you don't want this getting sidetracked, i'll be shooting for the stage III kit since i'll want to run pump gas
i realize it's in development but the engine build is going to happen the end of this week


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

if you are going to run high boost on pump gas you better get 
the forged pistons made at least down to 8.5:1 i run my aba at 8.2:1
here is a new dyno of a PG 8v lysholm w/ 11psi on 440cc inj.








For mor info on this setup 
click here




_Modified by REPOMAN at 10:37 PM 7-4-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

That torque curve is siiiiick.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/aca....html
nvm found it, it looks like 8:1 is the way to go








i'll be calling to order monday or tues
need a guinea pig obdI stgIII testing? let me know if you'd want to work something out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

pretty nice dyno results ... at 11psi are u running any type of intercooler?


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

Thats awesome, actually awesome


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

How many pounds of boost will this kit be running on stage 1?


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*

Here's a stupid question...but might as well shoot it:
Im an unfortunate owner of a AEG 2.0 auto. Will the stg 1 kit make too much power for the tranny to handle? I'm not afraid of swapping for a manual.....but that costs a substantial amout of money and i rather not spend it if I could get away running this on an auto tranny for a few months...is it possible?
I know the AEG kit is a few months away, but I rather know what I should be saving for first...tranny or charger.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Here's a stupid question...but might as well shoot it:
Im an unfortunate owner of a AEG 2.0 auto. Will the stg 1 kit make too much power for the tranny to handle? I'm not afraid of swapping for a manual.....but that costs a substantial amout of money and i rather not spend it if I could get away running this on an auto tranny for a few months...is it possible?
I know the AEG kit is a few months away, but I rather know what I should be saving for first...tranny or charger.










Your auto trans should be just fine.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

any estemation on the power output? 145whp?+?-?


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Great news that the auto will hold up.......you can expect me being first inline for an AEG kit


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_any estemation on the power output? 145whp?+?-?

Wait till its on a dyno sheet... no use guessing until then..
here's my guess for now... 98 whp and 111 fltbs of tq
<note: may improve as testing continues>


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm hoping more, I'd like to see it double from stock.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

i'm looking at the setup and wondering how is the throttle cable on obdI going to run?


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

Faq Updated (very slighty, with auto transmission question)
IM me if you think there is something else that _has been discussed here_ and should be added. Remember, I am not associated with the company, and thus cannot answer questions, I only do the FAQ
Also, TTT


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

I hope you guys have something on display at waterfest, if its running that would be even better i would love to hear this thing run


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

We did some dyno tuning yesterday.
I'm not a 100% ready to show you the full chart.
The afr on the top still needs a little more love'n.
Lets just say it makes really close to 150 foot pounds of torque at the wheels, Stage I.
The torque curve is long and strong.
I drive this car everyday and absolutely love the torque curve


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We did some dyno tuning yesterday.
I'm not a 100% ready to show you the full chart.
The afr on the top still needs a little more love'n.
Lets just say it makes really close to 150 foot pounds of torque at the wheels, Stage I.
The torque curve is long and strong.
I drive this car everyday and absolutely love the torque curve









Can you give us a little hint as to where abouts on the tach it hits 150ft/lbs???


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We did some dyno tuning yesterday.
I'm not a 100% ready to show you the full chart.
The afr on the top still needs a little more love'n.
Lets just say it makes really close to 150 foot pounds of torque at the wheels, Stage I.
The torque curve is long and strong.
I drive this car everyday and absolutely love the torque curve









are you gonna have a chart for us to see at waterfest


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Can you give us a little hint as to where abouts on the tach it hits 150ft/lbs???









It hits nearly 150 ft/lbs at 3.5k rpm


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

This is a stage 1 kit on an otherwise stock ABA?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_This is a stage 1 kit on an otherwise stock ABA?

Bone stock other than the BBM charger kit.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

<goes to bank for personal loan>
I really don't want to get caught up in the hype untill at least a Dyno sheet and maybe some non-BBM (no offense) opinions before I thrown down on this.... just got a nice sticky/light set of wheels and its more than apparent the main thing hold my car back is the engine.







But I want to saty 2.0 since its been so dang reliable to me <note: I'm typing this as I'm fixing my parents 99 Passat wagon they've had for only two weeks now and have lost a coil pack already







>


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_
are you gonna have a chart for us to see at waterfest









Lets say if there were a slight chance that we could ship a few kits out over night air to people next week, would anybody be interested in showing it at Waterfest? We would pay for the overnight shipment if it ended up in the show. Now I'm not sure we can make it by then, there is a chance. And of course the dyno chart would be up before we shipped. Any one interested???


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

... only if you had the MK4 kit out... then Id show at waterfest and everything.. oh well, I guess I got more time to tell people that I will be getting a BBM kit...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

Hmmmm.....can't wait to see dyno results, and a Stage II dyno as well....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yeah and stage III too, i'm getting the 8:1 comp pistons if you need a giunea pig


----------



## 97GLSsleeper (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

If I had a few more bucks I would order my kit right away and have you overnight it. I have some work to do on the car next week to have it ready for the show, but there would be plenty of time to throw the charger on and break it in before the show. As it stands right now I wont be able to purchase my kit till August and hope to have it ready for Massiv.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

John check your IM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Saturday I wouldn't be able to show until @1:30-2:00PM. But I'd definitely be able to show on Sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_Saturday I wouldn't be able to show until @1:30-2:00PM. But I'd definitely be able to show on Sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That would be ok. Do you have an order in already? Call me 253-833-2299


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

cant wait till you get the it all tweaked and you post up the hp numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (mrk130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrk130* »_cant wait till you get the it all tweaked and you post up the hp numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OOOOH OOOOH OOOOH I Know I Know 
you will be very happy with the results 
you guy's will be killing the VR6 boy's with the stage 1 kit.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

Im sorry IM really late to this ......and I really didnt want to read all 20 pages so If Im asking something thats been gone over just punch me in the face........
Im swaping a Cross flow into an MKII soon and Im wunderin if this kit Should fit in there???
I am also wundering if this is going to sound like a fire engine of if this has the silencer built into it It looks like from the pictures that the TB may be on the intake side of the charger but I cnat reall tell??? We had one of yoru kits show up last night to our local G2G and it was just TOO Loud


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

here is a clip of a silenced Lysholm
clip


_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:52 PM 7-11-2004_


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

no luck with the clip.. oh well.


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
OOOOH OOOOH OOOOH I Know I Know 
you will be very happy with the results 
you guy's will be killing the VR6 boy's with the stage 1 kit.









thats the idea!! i own a mk4 vr and just bought an mk3 2.0. i want to be able to at least go door to door with and stock mk3 or 4 vr and maybe even beat them.








so where are those hp numbers??????


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_here is a clip of a silenced Lysholm
clip

_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:52 PM 7-11-2004_
 Crap it still seems a little louder then I really want my car.... of corse its not my Daily driver anymore.....Thanks mom


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

um... thats hott! love the sound of it.... i wanna hear it WOT.....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

so if the charger makes 160 at 3k rpm for stage 1 i definatly might be interested in the it when it is final!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_ Crap it still seems a little louder then I really want my car.... of corse its not my Daily driver anymore.....Thanks mom









That is not the same kit as the 2.0L. The 2.0L is much quieter.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Motorwerks)*

Page 15 has the FAQ section and most all of the answers to most questions. Thanks


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

lets get this going for the OBD1 cars lol....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

Either way It sounds Great, I dont care if it is my daily driver. I want one


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

what happened to those dyno sheets last week? I guess I'll be waiting a little longer for this than I thought...my car just got broken into and I got about 1k of losses that insurance wont cover http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Damn!


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_ Crap it still seems a little louder then I really want my car.... of corse its not my Daily driver anymore.....Thanks mom










_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
That is not the same kit as the 2.0L. The 2.0L is much quieter.
 How much Quieter????? and will it fit my MKII Cross Flow swaped car????


----------



## veeDUBh20 (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (veeDUBh20)*

dyno #s please!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (UmbroVR6)*

BBM Team,
How is the MKIV development going on? Any timeframes set yet?


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

just watchin this thread very interesting!


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_BBM Team,
How is the MKIV development going on? Any timeframes set yet?

Same question here??


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_Same question here??

Forget the MkIV...let'em finish the freakin' MkIII one first


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (gottagti)*

I apologize for asking... yeah finish the mkiii first...
what was I possibly thinking witha question like that


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (gottagti)*

I apologize for asking... yeah finish the mkIII kit first...
What was I possibly thinking with a question like that??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

We are shipping MKIII OBDII kits right now!
Only 18 kits in stock.
It looks like the first two are going out tomorrow overnight air for the Waterfest show.
I might make it to the dyno again tomorrow with the latest program.
The last one made almost 150 wheel torque with a 3 bar fpr. We are now shipping and tuning the chips with a 4 bar.
The MkIV is at least 4 months or more away.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey John,
I know you guys have been busy lately but I have not once recieved one of the claimed calls you guys were going to make informing me on what I should do about recieving the charger for waterfest. I let you know I had the money ready to be shipped out, let you know I was waiting on this kit to have for the show. Now I'm in a pretty crappy position because I was told the kit was going to be ready (confirmed now that two are already shipped out - which I had to find out indirectly). I have been waiting and watching my phone for you guys to return my many calls, but you never came through. I'm not sure how I wasn't a candidate to recieve the charger and those other two guys were. I'm not writing this to be a di(khead nor do I want other people to think you guys have poor customer service; I'm mainly writing this because I'm looking for some answers.
-Doug


_Modified by performancevdub at 8:53 PM 7-14-2004_


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

now get the OBD1 kits out


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

I am supposed to be one of those kits being shipped out, but I still have not heard a word on when??
Unfortunately I am being told that I was not registered for Waterfest, and now I am having no luck trying to get re-registered







. I still want my kit soon. 
Performancevdub, if you are registered for Waterfest then by all means take my kit. I am going to try again with the people at Waterfest.
JBETZ, 
Unless someone can pull strings and get me re-registered, send my kit to Performancevdub.
thx, Mark O.
Thist bites


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*stupid question*

Can i buy JUST the supercharger? I am thinking about trying to use it on a 944S Porsche project.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_Hey John,
I know you guys have been busy lately but I have not once recieved one of the claimed calls you guys were going to make informing me on what I should do about recieving the charger for waterfest. I let you know I had the money ready to be shipped out, let you know I was waiting on this kit to have for the show. Now I'm in a pretty crappy position because I was told the kit was going to be ready (confirmed now that two are already shipped out - which I had to find out indirectly). I have been waiting and watching my phone for you guys to return my many calls, but you never came through. I'm not sure how I wasn't a candidate to recieve the charger and those other two guys were. I'm not writing this to be a di(khead nor do I want other people to think you guys have poor customer service; I'm mainly writing this because I'm looking for some answers.
-Doug

_Modified by performancevdub at 8:53 PM 7-14-2004_

Doug, I worked until 12:00 AM to get you this kit.... It is going out today. We will be calling you today.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif John, chargers going on tomorrow morning... i'll be heading up to the show eaaarly sat morning or friday night










_Modified by performancevdub at 6:46 PM 7-15-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif John, chargers going on tomorrow morning... i'll be heading up to the show eaaarly sat morning or friday night









_Modified by performancevdub at 6:46 PM 7-15-2004_

Call me if you have any questions on the install.... I'll also email you that link we discussed. Thanks for getting this baby going to Waterfest! Shipping one more for the show tomorrow.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Here is the full kit.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

Ah, that is a beautiful image.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (gottagti)*

Wow...that is very nice...looks pretty damn easy to install too...If you guys get those chargers installed early fri be sure to give us some info on how you like them.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (noskeh)*

I smell a lot of burnt (midnight) oil........


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

Nice job!
Props to BBM for this work of art and thx for giving us the 2.0 community some stuff to catch up VR's!
Looks pretty solid and reliable as well as upgradable...
Cant wait to see some other post about this kit installed!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

anyones welcome to come over and look at the kit installed this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
haha, look at me, im getten all cocky before i even have it installed








PS: i have a gutted black jetta on 14" ronal r8's


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Damn too bad i live in cali, i'd be their in a sec...i wanna see this thing perform..i'd be nice to turn some heads when they see a lil ol 8v move like a VR.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

cant wait to see what the stage III will put out on the MkIV's. 4 months or so till its ready, I know all of us MkIV owners shed a tear when we read that bit of info, at least I know I did.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

I did not see on in the kit.. Oil Return/Feed Gasket? Do we not need one?


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

Yes, I two have shed some tears.....lol
at this point,
BBM could not release THE KIT quick enough for me - not to shed
atleast one tear!!!!!!
I want this thing YESTERDAY!
however I will wait for the awsome sound of a ups delivery truck pulling up to drop that beast off !!!!!
I'm sure......
my neighbors will be wondering why in the world, I'm running around
in my yard jumping up and down, acting like a kid on Christmas morning!!!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

10am... charger recieved... install started... here we go...


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

*performancevdub*, you should've set up a live web cam so we could all watch...like a peep show








Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (gottagti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gottagti* »_*performancevdub*, you should've set up a live web cam so we could all watch...like a peep show








Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HAha Serious....It's always fun to watch people get frustrated with something..Hey don't forget to TAKE PICS! if you have a cam...


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (noskeh)*

bbm, i know we are buggin you guys. but do you have tested hp numbers yet???


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (mrk130)*

finally something to talk about!
OK so the monster TQ levels are 150 Whp rihgt??? cant wait for the HP numbers 135 WHP








hey quick someone take that to the dyno after waterfest!!! 
giving crap but I still want one......








when money is available


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (mrk130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrk130* »_bbm, i know we are buggin you guys. but do you have tested hp numbers yet???









Yes, we do... still working on the final and ultimate chip.
I'll post it when completely done.
As of now it makes very near 150 wheel torque.
Doug's chip is a little rich in a couple of spots.... I'm going to get him another one early next week.
Thanks Doug!


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

what kind of whp are you putting down?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_what kind of whp are you putting down?

Read up one post. thanks


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
As of now it makes very near *150 wheel torque.*


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (zilla)*

I've read the post and early on we were expecting\speculating 160 WHP...now you got 150 wheel torque but I dont see any HP#s. Why not just post the Dyno sheet, even if it isnt spot on its gonna be close right? give us like a 5hp\torque + or - ballpark. and a chart so we can get an idea of the powercurve...I'm very exited about this product, but I'm not gonna even concider it till I see some #'s or an idea within 10 hp....the finished product does look nice..the work you've put into this shows!
edit: oh yeah...do you have to weld the return fitting in the pan?


_Modified by vdubious at 2:51 PM 7-16-2004_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

ARRRRRRGH!! all i have left to do is tap the oil pan and put the serp belt on


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

So this resistor for the air pump...it won't throw codes? Will pass emissions?
I've been following this thread waiting for hard info. Sounds good so far. Between this and the CFI kit it's a tossup. 
What advantages do you think you offer with the liquid>air intercooler vs a front mount air>air?
Price sounds good. In spring my Passat gets a blower, just gotta narrow it down between the two


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_So this resistor for the air pump...it won't throw codes? Will pass emissions?
I've been following this thread waiting for hard info. Sounds good so far. Between this and the CFI kit it's a tossup. 
What advantages do you think you offer with the liquid>air intercooler vs a front mount air>air?
Price sounds good. In spring my Passat gets a blower, just gotta narrow it down between the two









There is plenty of discussion on the AWIC and AAIC. You can read about it all over the FI forums, or in many other resources. Short answer here is that it cuts down the distance from compressor and combustion chamber, and in general, AWICs have less pressure drop. That means more power, faster with the charger working at the same rate. Disadvantages are more complexity (intercooler and radiator), and more things to break (water pump).


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

13 hours strong, not finished
EDIT: some pics for you guys... BTW... im missing some of waterfest for this






































guys i need some motivation here

_Modified by performancevdub at 9:51 PM 7-16-2004_


_Modified by performancevdub at 9:56 PM 7-16-2004_


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*

performancevub its lookin very nice...please since i havent seen any dyno numbers once you get it in and break it in a lil b4 waterfest...post some numbers that are pretty close to certain....good luck and looks great!


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinjet)*

freak'n beautiful man, hope to hear that this thing performs as well as the hype says (no offence John) personally I've always liked results better from the butt dyno, but a spec sheet wouldn't hurt either.
performanceveedub, keep in there man I know it can be frustrating, but it looks awsome, plus you've got "first dibs" bragging rights.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

bad bad bad news... looks like you guys won't be seein the charger at waterfest.... i recieved an AC serp belt and i do not have AC... also the oil pan has NOT come off yet







its on there like glue
EDIT: im sorry i let you guys down, i really feel like crap... i just wasn't mechanically able to put this thing on and i didn't have every proper part...
looks like i'll be dirven my moms grand cherokee down














and i'll be back monday to continue the install with the proper parts... once again... im really bummed and i knew you guys were just as excited as i was....
more pics here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1497005


_Modified by performancevdub at 12:42 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Well its better to get it done right the first time and say "I've got one of the first BBM 2.0 SC kits in my car." ...rather than try and rush it and say "I used to have one one of the first BBM 2.0 SC kits in my car"
good luck on the future install. And don't forget those precious "butt dyno specs" once its in.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

Well...not your fault....even if you could get the oilpan off, it wouldn't have done an ounce of good with the wrong sized serp belt....
If you get the belt by Tuesday, I might be able to come over and give you a hand finishing it up if you need it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Dana
haha and "butt" dynos coming soon...


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

congrats on the kit tho it looks great ... how many pounds is it going to be pushin and do u have any other mods?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

Seeing all of these install pics has brought a few things to my attention. I'll post pics later for reference. 
(From the Throttlebody) My Brake Booster hose is not connected to the same place (back of the FW by the Coolant reservoir) as shown in the pics. Instead mine goes from the TB to a t-fitting near the airbox. The provided booster extension hose looks too short for my car.








My whole air intake system(airbox to manifold) has atleast 3 sets of plugs/harnesses including the MAF plug/harness. What is to be done with the other Harnesses/plugs? I guess I can extend them, but does anyone else have these?
The kit includes a Valve Breather filter, and in the PIC's I do not see any plugs/harnesses connected to the valve breather, yet on my car I have another friggen harness/sensor of like 10 wires, right at the breather/air intake!! Is this left unplugged. 
Does anyone else have all these plus/harnesses on the components i mentioned above. Why don't I see them on other cars??
Bad news is.. there are even more plugs and sensors which I do not see in PICs on this entire post, yet they're on my car. I'll post pics later and maybe someone could explain. Sorry so long but I am questioning how/where to relocate, and if some of these can be left unplugged??






















Obviously I do not want to leave anything unplugged, so I guess I will be extending and saudering?


_Modified by 98Wulf at 7:39 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Regarding that oil pan trouble...make sure you get the 2-3 bolts that are behind the scatershield on the trans...its the plate that covers the clutch and flywheel. I had the same problem, but it took me 5 minuits to get it off after that try the BFH solution too..big f***n hammer!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Hey Doug thanks for doing your best to get it all on there. We will work out the serp belt with you right away. I'll make sure all of these other variables people are also talking about are all nailed down before we ship any more kits out. As of now, Doug has the only kit out there. We have 18 kits in stock. The price is gong to have to go up... Some more expensive parts were required to make this kit spot on!
$2699 starting August 1'st
Thanks Again Doug!


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_Seeing all of these install pics has brought a few things to my attention. I'll post pics later for reference. 
(From the Throttlebody) My Brake Booster hose is not connected to the same place (back of the FW by the Coolant reservoir) as shown in the pics. Instead mine goes from the TB to a t-fitting near the airbox. The provided booster extension hose looks too short for my car.








My whole air intake system(airbox to manifold) has atleast 3 sets of plugs/harnesses including the MAF plug/harness. What is to be done with the other Harnesses/plugs? I guess I can extend them, but does anyone else have these?
The kit includes a Valve Breather filter, and in the PIC's I do not see any plugs/harnesses connected to the valve breather, yet on my car I have another friggen harness/sensor of like 10 wires, right at the breather/air intake!! Is this left unplugged. 
Does anyone else have all these plus/harnesses on the components i mentioned above. Why don't I see them on other cars??
Bad news is.. there are even more plugs and sensors which I do not see in PICs on this entire post, yet they're on my car. I'll post pics later and maybe someone could explain. Sorry so long but I am questioning how/where to relocate, and if some of these can be left unplugged??






















Obviously I do not want to leave anything unplugged, so I guess I will be extending and saudering?

_Modified by 98Wulf at 7:39 AM 7-17-2004_


I'm guessing here, but you have an OBDII engine. The pics that are being shown are for OBDI engines.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_ The price is gong to have to go up... Some more expensive parts were required to make this kit spot on!
$2699 starting August 1st.

Ok, so we still dont have any serious numbers, accept for the 150lbs of torque from the stage one dyno, the kits availability for the public keeps being pushed back, and now the price jumped $200! Ok, BBM, I know you guys make some solid stuff and Im still not doubting that this kit is gonna be solid, but its already producing less torque than accpected, your running pretty late on the production, no one has any real life testimonies about running this setup on their own cars, and you are jumping the price?!







I know that we are all pretty anxious for this kit, and instead of recieving any further info, or specs, or solid numbers, we get a price jack. Im only wondering if this kit is gonna go up even more by the time the MkIV kits are out, which you guys projected earlier that they would be out by late july, and now are guessing another four months or so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

well. see if you can do better. I dont mean to be a dick or anything. But damn, there all ready working hard on it as it is. They say they have 18 kits or so ready for sale. Its not like you can just put a kit together and sell it. Especialy if you trying to run a shop at the same time. You gotta work everything when running a shop. Patients my friend. We all wanna see what is gonna come of this kit. Already 150wt/q is better and still cheaper then CFI or anyonther kit on the market.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_well. see if you can do better. 
 Uhhhh, ok









_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_ I don't mean to be a dick or anything. But damn, there all ready working hard on it as it is. 

I don't care if they are working hard, they should be working hard. Im just making the point that they are hyping this product up a lot, but aren't giving us anything they are promising.










_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_ Patients my friend. We all wanna see what is gonna come of this kit. 
 Patience, I have plenty of patience, but when the release date keeps getting bumped, no real specs have been posted for this kit, and the price gets on the rise, I think I have the right to state my opinion







...........and its not me being a dick, but when we are all waiting for this to come out and the only sure thing on this kit is the price up, it makes me feel a little cheated out.










_Modified by 2.0 Dubbin at 4:49 AM 7-18-2004_


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*

Is this going sour fast or what?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_ Uhhhh, ok









I don't care if they are working hard, they should be working hard. Im just making the point that they are hyping this product up a lot, but aren't giving us anything they are promising.









Patience, I have plenty of patience, but when the release date keeps getting bumped, no real specs have been posted for this kit, and the price gets on the rise, I think I have the right to state my opinion







...........and its not me being a dick, but when we are all waiting for this to come out and the only sure thing on this kit is the price up, it makes me feel a little cheated out.









_Modified by 2.0 Dubbin at 4:49 AM 7-18-2004_

Don't buy our kit then, your choice as a consumer


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

haste makes waste... i would rather have a kit that is fine tuned then one that is screwed up..... Like some other kit i hear floating around for the 2.0.....


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_I'm guessing here, but you have an OBDII engine. The pics that are being shown are for OBDI engines.









Why is it in 19+ pages this is the first I've noticed this?







So is the kit OBDI or OBDII? Or both?


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

It will be for both


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

whats the estimated bhp for the stage one and two kits? 150 wheel hp and torque sounds low...even tho i know its not


----------



## GRIMM (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

what octane should be used for the stage 1 kit?


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (GRIMM)*

Im going to guess 92 or 93 ?!??!


----------



## GRIMM (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

aight


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I think that it may be less than that. Maybe 89?


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

so does anyone have it on yet im anxious to find out how its running and to decide if im building my mk 3 or putting a vr6 in my mk 2


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i should have it running today







i'll keep you guys updated


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

I live in stamford,where can we meet so I can check it out??putnam park or the Aspetuck reservoir area?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_I live in stamford,where can we meet so I can check it out??putnam park or the Aspetuck reservoir area?


I'm with vw valence, I'd love to see it when you're done!!!!!


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Any dyno curves yet? I don't get why we keep hearing the Torque, but not given the HP. At what RPM is the peak torque at?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Hey everybody.
I just got married on Sunday, so now it feels a little easier to focus here at work.....ahhhh one more thing off the big list.
It has been pretty challenging to get dyno time over here as we do not own a dyno. The local shops have been difficult, charge allot and make scheduling a night mare. So we are still doing some final chip tuning.
I see allot of people talking about how much power the Stage I, II, III will make ect... What we all need to keep in mind here is that the stock fuel injectors will only fuel so much power even with higher fuel pressure. I believe the max hp at Stage I will be 135-140 whp. You are also limited by the pump gas octane levels when running boost. Stage II will get you the lower compression and bigger injectors for runing more boost and of course more power!
The good news is that this is more power than a stock G60 and just slightly less than a stock VR6.
And the best part of this news is that our supercharger has the ultimate power curve out there. No other supercharger kit can come even close to the power under the curve when boosting with a Lysholm Screw Compressor. Not CFI, not VF and not the Neuspeed kit. You might see a slightly higher hp number with a turbo yet the Lysholm torque curve will still beat them out when it comes to performance.
Better yet our Stage II and III kits will give you even more power and performance.
So thanks for your patience we are working hard at finalizing the chip here so we can ship out all of your kits.
Thanks again for your patience








_Modified by JBETZ at 9:07 AM 7-20-2004_

_Modified by JBETZ at 9:07 AM 7-20-2004_


_Modified by JBETZ at 9:09 AM 7-20-2004_


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Congrats on the marriage







! Hopefully you have many years of happiness ahead!
Keep on tuning and get the most you can out of these kits...I think we're all just anxious after reading about it for the last several months. Once we (the public) have the best working SC in our cars we will all appreciate the work you guys have put into the it. If you released it prematurely and gave us garbage we'd pan the he11 out of you..so I guess you're damned if do and damned if you don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

serp belt and updated chip will arrive tomorrow morning... if you guys want to see the charger, go to the show at west conn this weekend http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1489875
and for you other guys, i'll post up some pictures and videos this weekend also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (gottagti)*

The stage 1 keeps sounding more and more comparable with the NS charger... except a supposedly better TQ curve (I don't doubt it, just need to compare dyno sheets to say yes for sure) but the major difference being upgradeability. I'm loving the looks of this setup more and more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But since octane rating keeps coming up, at what stage do you anticipate(I know its still a ways out) Race fuel being required?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_The stage 1 keeps sounding more and more comparable with the NS charger... except a supposedly better TQ curve (I don't doubt it, just need to compare dyno sheets to say yes for sure) but the major difference being upgradeability. I'm loving the looks of this setup more and more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I agree. Stage one is sounding very much like the Neuspeed. I am currently makine 148 whp and 160 wtq. I am also one to speculate the torque curve being that much better than the neuspeed. I wish I had my dyno with me at work so see what my min torque numbers were. But from what I remember the curve was rather flat. We will just have to see the final dyno output.
Upgradeability is definatly a plus for this kit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Oh no, you guys are mistaken... The screw compressor will flat out kick a roots eaton based charger a new one and also the centrifugal!


----------



## T3_TurboVR6 (Jun 29, 2004)

Turbo that bizznitch !


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (T3_TurboVR6)*

One more thing when it comes to power.
Our near 150 torque is at the wheels.
I see some other companies rate the power to the crank.
Most use a 15% driveline loss.... some pad the #'s even higher.
So 150 wheel torque would = 172.5 crank torque
135 whp = 155 chp
When our dyno chart is posted we use only SAE calibrated dynos.
The last run was done on a Mustang dyno.
Some dynos use correction factors and the such....
I've seen Dynojet dynos put out 20+ more hp than the more accurate Mustang dyno. I've also seen guys trick the dyno with wheel slip and quick shifts or even a bad inductive pick up.... thats another story.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I think everyone here is pretty much only interested in wheel torque and power. I know I am looking for that.
not sure if you are or not. But if it is questioning the numbers I put down. I believe it was done on either a mustang dyno or a Dynajet. Not sure. Maybe someone in here will know. It was done a Crazyhorse in NJ. Also this was done on a dyno day and from what the rest of the group was getting as far as numbers the dyno seemed to be spot on.
Still looking forward to it. I heard a Lysholm on a G60 over the weekend. Sound MEAN!


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Acctually I'm not looking for wheel HP, crank HP, or anything that just looks nice on paper. I just want my car to get a big fat kick in the pants.







Although looking at HP numbers does help in that decion, butthat TQ output is looking something mean.









John, you never answered my last question though. At what Stage (tentatively) do you anticipate the need to run race fuel?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Acctually I'm not looking for wheel HP, crank HP, or anything that just looks nice on paper. I just want my car to get a big fat kick in the pants.







Although looking at HP numbers does help in that decion, butthat TQ output is looking something mean.








John, you never answered my last question though. At what Stage (tentatively) do you anticipate the need to run race fuel?

You could run higher boost and race fuel at any of the stages.
Stage III, and IV will have chips tuned specifically for 98+ octane.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I think everyone here is pretty much only interested in wheel torque and power. I know I am looking for that.
not sure if you are or not. But if it is questioning the numbers I put down. I believe it was done on either a mustang dyno or a Dynajet. Not sure. Maybe someone in here will know. It was done a Crazyhorse in NJ. Also this was done on a dyno day and from what the rest of the group was getting as far as numbers the dyno seemed to be spot on.
Still looking forward to it. I heard a Lysholm on a G60 over the weekend. Sound MEAN!

Oh no, those #'s sound good. Yes, it could make a difference in 10-20 hp pending on some variables. I've always made better power in the cold of winter. I just want people to know that these dyno #'s can vary a bit and can also be skewed. We like to stay as honest as possible when it comes to posting this type of information. Thanks


----------



## Nat1267 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You could run higher boost and race fuel at any of the stages.
Stage III, and IV will have chips tuned specifically for 98+ octane.

ouch, I think the highest I can find in part of FL is 93, I was hoping the Stage III would work with it. O well. 
Ah with all this talk of awsome TQ numbers and the TQ curve being awsome too, It raises the question to me again about clutch options. Ive just bought a 16v presure plate and 8v clutch and lightenged flywheel. DO you think the TQ curve may be to much for this kinda set up on a Stage II? 
Thanks man. Keep up the awsome work and Congrats on getting married. Thats good stuff.
Nate


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Nat1267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nat1267* »_
ouch, I think the highest I can find in part of FL is 93, I was hoping the Stage III would work with it. O well. 
Ah with all this talk of awsome TQ numbers and the TQ curve being awsome too, It raises the question to me again about clutch options. Ive just bought a 16v presure plate and 8v clutch and lightenged flywheel. DO you think the TQ curve may be to much for this kinda set up on a Stage II? 
Thanks man. Keep up the awsome work and Congrats on getting married. Thats good stuff.
Nate

Stage III and IV will first be tuned with 92 octane pump gas.... the higher race fuel tuning will be an option. Thanks


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_One more thing when it comes to power.
Our near 150 torque is at the wheels.
I see some other companies rate the power to the crank.
Most use a 15% driveline loss.... some pad the #'s even higher.


Why don't you just use an engine dyno instead of a chassis dyno?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

/\








that would defeat the purpose of everyone wanting to know whp


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

because engine dynos cost thousands like 10K, and he doesnt have one, i am curious to see plots though


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i am curious to see what the people who actually bought it think where are they at?.....


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

Waitiing patiently for the kit to arrive


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

If you're getting 135-140WHP on a Mustang dyno, this kit should make the DynoJet group very happy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

john whats stage two putting out now??


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Ryan was not dynoing his car on a "Mustang Dyno". It was meerly a mustang shop using a DynoJet dyno and software.
I was at three of the dyno days at that shop and like Ryan said, everyones numbers are pretty right on.
What I'd like to point out is again, this kit boasts 150 ft/lb while Ryan there made 160 ft/lb with a damn NS Unit...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Ryan was not dynoing his car on a "Mustang Dyno". It was meerly a mustang shop using a DynoJet dyno and software.
I was at three of the dyno days at that shop and like Ryan said, everyones numbers are pretty right on.
What I'd like to point out is again, this kit boasts 150 ft/lb while Ryan there made 160 ft/lb with a damn NS Unit...


Thats a good #.... I'm surprised, thats like 20 more hp and torque than they claim.
Our kit is running a little more boost at stage I and a charger that is 20% better in the adiabatic efficiency department. Maybe our stage I will go higher with further tuning? All of the Dynojets that I've ran on read from 10-20 hp higher than the Mustang dynos that I have seen. Nice strong #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I believe he has a cam...unsure of furtherwork, let him chime in on that


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd like to see a 3rd party dyno, someone who got their kit


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Question/Answer (VW97Jetta)*

Bump for a nice setup. Here's a







for those of you who bought the kit or planning on buying the kit in the near future. Let the rest of us know what the results are


_Modified by masa8888 at 3:12 AM 7-22-2004_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

im going to have it dynoed as soon as the break in period has passed ( 500 miles, dont worry, im taken a road trip







)


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

so, you got your new belt and the oil pan off?
have you shared your initial impressions?


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Question/Answer (masa8888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masa8888* »_
Bump for a nice setup. Here's a







for those of you who bought the kit or planning on buying the kit in the near future. Let the rest of us know what the results are

_Modified by masa8888 at 3:12 AM 7-22-2004_

exacaly what he said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Question/Answer (dubbinjet)*

dman i gotta get this for the 2.0l. i love the easy upgradability.


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

ok. when do you think that you'll have the sc for the 99.5 and up modell


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

ITS ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!!!!
Thank to the incredible guys at bahn brenner the charger finally lives!!!
Ok, Ok... Initial reactions:
-THE SOUND IS INCREDIBLE!!!! (video coming soon...)
-POWER IS *VERY* NOTICABLE (i'll test it out later once i know everythings running correctly)
if your curious on how its running exactly, you just wait... i'll have videos and pictures coming soon along with driving experience (again, once i know its running correctly)... And once John sends me out an updated chip i'll have it dynoed for some real results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

stay tuned...
PS: I am the happiest little boy alive








-Doug


_Modified by performancevdub at 7:38 PM 7-22-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

glad to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Franco...)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

and its going to be at the danbury show right?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Thinking out loud here........can this new ABA kit with its incorporated silencer be applied fairly easily to the 16v, or would a 16v'er still have to dish out for:
* 16v "integration" kit for 1299
* silencer kit for 699 
* supercharger/piping/etc. for over 2k? (whatever you sell as an upgrade for the G60 motor)?
If this could all be applied to a 16v for about the same money (2699), give or take a few bucks for copper spacer and this and that bracket, it might expand your target market (me included







.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (darksideofthemn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksideofthemn* »_and its going to be at the danbury show right?

yeah man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif come check it ouuut


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
yeah man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif come check it ouuut

if i make it out there, im def coming by. i was hoping youd be at waterfest. too bad you couldnt get it done.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (mrk130)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I believe he has a cam...unsure of furtherwork, let him chime in on that

Yeh I have a TT tuning 268/260 cam originally built for the G60 I believe. along with the high altitude pulley. I am not sure what the BBM stage II is, but if it includes an intercooler, then I would say I am in between the stage I and II. 
Good to hear it is running. Wanna see some of them numbers soon. 
Pagano, do you still have my Dyno hosted somewhere. Maybe we can get it up here for when the other dyno's come in to compare.


----------



## Plan.18T (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

Dont know if this was asked, but if you have an ABA swap into a MKII will this kit fit?


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Plan.18T)*

Yeah, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Plan.18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plan.18T* »_Dont know if this was asked, but if you have an ABA swap into a MKII will this kit fit?

as long as you are using the stock aba engine management i dont see why this wouldnt work. there may be some clearance issues in the front or on the top but that can always be solved with some creative engineering.


----------



## Plan.18T (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
as long as you are using the stock aba engine management i dont see why this wouldnt work. there may be some clearance issues in the front or on the top but that can always be solved with some creative engineering.

Thats what i figured, i mean the s/c bolts onto the motor, so as long as you had room in the front, (im sure its low enough to clear the hood), why wouldnt it? I imagine youd have to fabricate your own front mount though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif maybe ill get to try that futrell 'andy nixon' intercooler!


----------



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Plan.18T)*

is this kit going to come out for the mk4 2.0?


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (kyle2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle2* »_is this kit going to come out for the mk4 2.0?

gets asked and answered on just about every page of this thread


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*

Ok, I spent all day chip tuning with Collin at TT yesterday and have some conclusions.
The stock injectors are just not going to be enough to feed our blower at stage I.
We made 140 whp and 150 wt.
The afr falls off at 5k rpm, the little stock 19lb injectors just cant keep up with the blower after 5k rpm.
Our stage I makes 150 wt at 3.5k rpm and hits 7psi before 5krpm and then the boost climbs up to 10psi before 6.5k rpm.
I'm going to include injectors that will take you all the way to stage IV in the base stage I kit. I'm also looking at doing a different MAF.
Our stage I with the larger injectors should make an additional 10 or more hp and torque once we are done tuning the chip in to match.
On the way home I flat smoked a VR6 Jetta and a brand new WRX on the freeway. I pulled on them time and time again.... it was funny








Stage I is turning into some serious performance.

_Modified by JBETZ at 9:05 AM 7-24-2004_


_Modified by JBETZ at 9:09 AM 7-24-2004_


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Ok. So what is the final price on all three stages? Do we know tis yet? I checked the website and it only lists stage 1. Just curious.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (thewhitsnpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thewhitsnpt* »_Ok. So what is the final price on all three stages? Do we know tis yet? I checked the website and it only lists stage 1. Just curious.

Can I please finish stage I first already... thanks


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Didnt realize you werent finished with it yet. So sorry.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

hey john,
is it fine to be driving around with the chip you sent me and stock fuel injectors?


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, I spent all day chip tuning with Collin at TT yesterday and have some conclusions.
The stock injectors are just not going to be enough to feed our blower at stage I.
We made 140 whp and 150 wt.
The afr falls off at 5k rpm, the little stock 19lb injectors just cant keep up with the blower after 5k rpm.
Our stage I makes 150 wt at 3.5k rpm and hits 7psi before 5krpm and then the boost climbs up to 10psi before 6.5k rpm.
I'm going to include injectors that will take you all the way to stage IV in the base stage I kit. I'm also looking at doing a different MAF.
Our stage I with the larger injectors should make an additional 10 or more hp and torque once we are done tuning the chip in to match.
On the way home I flat smoked a VR6 Jetta and a brand new WRX on the freeway. I pulled on them time and time again.... it was funny








Stage I is turning into some serious performance.

Keep in mind that one of the reasons why the lysolm kit is so attractive was the initial buy in price. I know that for me, once it starts pushing or passing $3,000 for stage 1, it will be harder to convince myself. Nevertheless, no one wants to see the kit held back because of poor equipment. Keep up the good work, it's looking really awsome.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

Hopefully the kit will be around 2500. That way Neuspeed will drop their price to 1500








...maybe.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbieIG* »_Keep in mind that one of the reasons why the lysolm kit is so attractive was the initial buy in price. I know that for me, once it starts pushing or passing $3,000 for stage 1, it will be harder to convince myself


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
$2699 starting August 1'st


Not quite 3 grand there dude. He seems to be suggesting the upsized injectors will be provided for the original price so I wouldn't start a panic just yet. 


_Modified by Mr Black at 2:04 PM 7-24-2004_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

John, call me as soon as possible to let me know whats going on...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I'm going to include injectors that will take you all the way to stage IV in the base stage I kit. I'm also looking at doing a different MAF.


Ohhh this is getting worse and worse!
What happened to the simplicity of installation? New injectors, new MAF???
I am sorry but this is going down the drain. You will definitely loose the edge on Neuspeed. 
For the 10-15 extra HP difference, I would rather have the Neuspeed piece of mind..
Anyway, no hate or offense intended. I strongly believe that you are good engineers and you know what you are doing. I simply think that you are missing the point of simple easy to install supercharger kit!
Thats all!
Again good luck to you!


_Modified by vasillalov at 3:53 PM 7-24-2004_


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Ohhh this is getting worse and worse!
What happened to the simplicity of installation? New injectors, new MAF???
I am sorry but this is going down the drain. You will definitely loose the edge on Neuspeed. 
For the 10-15 extra HP difference, I would rather have the Neuspeed piece of mind..
Anyway, no hate or offense intended. I strongly believe that you are good engineers and you know what you are doing. I simply think that you are missing the point of simple easy to install supercharger kit!
Thats all!
Again good luck to you!

_Modified by vasillalov at 3:53 PM 7-24-2004_


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Ohhh this is getting worse and worse!
What happened to the simplicity of installation? New injectors, new MAF???
I am sorry but this is going down the drain.

Yeah, right, thats like 10 extra minutes of instal work. This kit is going to be awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I simply think that you are missing the point of simple easy to install supercharger kit!


not saying this wasn't their point, but i never remember them saying that their main goal was having an easy install SC over a good choice for power


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Ohhh this is getting worse and worse!
What happened to the simplicity of installation? New injectors, new MAF???
I am sorry but this is going down the drain. You will definitely loose the edge on Neuspeed. 
For the 10-15 extra HP difference, I would rather have the Neuspeed piece of mind..
Anyway, no hate or offense intended. I strongly believe that you are good engineers and you know what you are doing. I simply think that you are missing the point of simple easy to install supercharger kit!
Thats all!
Again good luck to you!

_Modified by vasillalov at 3:53 PM 7-24-2004_

If you can't swap out a MAF, you have issues.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
If you can't swap out a MAF, you have issues.

HAHA


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (Plan.18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plan.18T* »_Dont know if this was asked, but if you have an ABA swap into a MKII will this kit fit?

GOOD lord I asked that like 12 times







and you get an answer in one









_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
as long as you are using the stock aba engine management i dont see why this wouldnt work. there may be some clearance issues in the front or on the top but that can always be solved with some creative engineering.


_Quote, originally posted by *Plan.18T* »_
Thats what i figured, i mean the s/c bolts onto the motor, so as long as you had room in the front, (im sure its low enough to clear the hood), why wouldnt it? I imagine youd have to fabricate your own front mount though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif maybe ill get to try that futrell 'andy nixon' intercooler!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_hey john,
is it fine to be driving around with the chip you sent me and stock fuel injectors?

Your fine... I'll call you on Monday. thanks again Doug


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

/
_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
" 
not saying this wasn't their point, but i never remember them saying that their main goal was having an easy install SC over a good choice for power

Our charger kit is pretty darn easy to install, about the same as an alternator swap. You do need to drop and drill a 9/16" hole in the oil pan... other than that it's really easy.
Our goal was never to design a system around the install... have you ever seen one of our 16V ltd. kits? Now thats a project. We are going for the best performance with out compromising reliability. I believe all the other kits also lean out at the upper rpm's.... and I've seen some of their afr charts. I'd rather fuel the beast all the way to red line than compromise a couple hundred bucks on performance and reliability. Running out of fuel is not cool. I like to drive the 2.0L not so slow now over my 1.8T

_Modified by JBETZ at 8:47 PM 7-24-2004_


_Modified by JBETZ at 9:00 PM 7-24-2004_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_/
Our charger kit is pretty darn easy to install, about the same as an alternator swap. You do need to drop and drill a 9/16" hole in the oil pan... other than that it's really easy.
Our goal was never to design a system around the install... have you ever seen one of our 16V ltd. kits? Now thats a project. We are going for the best performance with out compromising reliability. I believe all the other kits also lean out at the upper rpm's.... and I've seen some of their afr charts. I'd rather fuel the beast all the way to red line than compromise a couple hundred bucks on performance and reliability. Running out of fuel is not cool. I like to drive the 2.0L not so slow now over my 1.8T


This is all good, I understand the point of the fuel injectors very well! I am waiting for you to start working on the MKIV version. I know it might be good 6 months, but I will wait patiently saving cash. If you deliver well tested, reliable, CARB approved, easy to install, low mainenance and afordable charger, you will have my business! Not only that, but I will make my girl get a 2.0 and get another charger for her!








I also think that your charger is going to be the the major reason for Neuspeed to drop their price. It already happened. Their site sells the charger for $100.00 less than it costed last month. 
Healthy competition drives the price down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vasillalov at 2:01 AM 7-25-2004_


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Ohhh this is getting worse and worse! 

Quit whining, you want a supercharged car or not


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
If you can't swap out a MAF, you have issues.

Believe me, I can swap a MAF just fine. And probbably I have done more engine work than you can imagine!
I just don't see the point of being constantly under my car! It is supposed to be driven, not fixed and tinkered with all the time!
Also, I really really want to know if your new bigger MAF screws up, where r you going to get another one! Mine costs $36.00 at the closest VW dealership!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Believe me, I can swap a MAF just fine.

I hope so.....even my gf could probably do that....









_Quote »_And probbably I have done more engine work than you can imagine!

I'm imagining an oil change here and there, maybe changing the air filter from time to time.....what else?

_Quote »_I just don't see the point of being constantly under my car! It is supposed to be driven, not fixed and tinkered with all the time!

How is changing injectors and the MAF going to require you to be under your car tinkering all the time? Besides, that's half the fun...

_Quote »_Also, I really really want to know if your new bigger MAF screws up, where r you going to get another one! Mine costs $36.00 at the closest VW dealership!


I would think that since they're in their kit, they'd be able to get them should you need one....but that's just me.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I really like this kit, But can it reach the 300hp mark. Is it capable with Our engine, Ive seen it done on a G60 motor, and i think a 20v motor. But is it feasible with a 2.0 8v? I would like to be able to keep up with a stage 3 1.8t in my area???? like stage 4-5?????


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I am 99% sure that you will not hit 300 hp. There would be ALOT of work invovled with that not to mention probably over 10k. I think your only choice would be turbo, and alot of knowhow.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

Well i know its been said on stage 4 or whatever that they are gonna lower compression etc etc. thats why i am wondering


----------



## GTS2nd20l (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*









Ive been watching this sense the begging.
I love how every question I had in the back of my mind has been answered, fought over, answered again, priced, fought over, asked backwards, and then fought over another 5 times.
I love it.


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

John,

has the mk4 kits been started yet ? ? ?
the 4 to 6 month time period... is that time it'll take for the kits creation?
or is that the time your gonna set aside for fine tuning and testing?
I am just really ready for the elevation of my cars power output!


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Ok, I spent all day chip tuning with Collin at TT yesterday and have some conclusions.
The stock injectors are just not going to be enough to feed our blower at stage I.
We made 140 whp and 150 wt.
The afr falls off at 5k rpm, the little stock 19lb injectors just cant keep up with the blower after 5k rpm.
Our stage I makes 150 wt at 3.5k rpm and hits 7psi before 5krpm and then the boost climbs up to 10psi before 6.5k rpm.
I'm going to include injectors that will take you all the way to stage IV in the base stage I kit. I'm also looking at doing a different MAF.
Our stage I with the larger injectors should make an additional 10 or more hp and torque once we are done tuning the chip in to match.
On the way home I flat smoked a VR6 Jetta and a brand new WRX on the freeway. I pulled on them time and time again.... it was funny








Stage I is turning into some serious performance.

_Modified by JBETZ at 9:05 AM 7-24-2004_

_Modified by JBETZ at 9:09 AM 7-24-2004_


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (boosthungrybeetle)*

I have an MK4 2.0L, I want to be able to beat vr6's and wrx's too!!!
You guys gotta get that kit made.....My area is filled with wrx drivers
that havent yet had the chance to wonder whats happening under my
hood - as they see me jump from they're rear view mirror ahead of them to realize they have been smoked!
man,
I'll have to get some cocky personalized tag!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_I really like this kit, But can it reach the 300hp mark. Is it capable with Our engine, Ive seen it done on a G60 motor, and i think a 20v motor. But is it feasible with a 2.0 8v? I would like to be able to keep up with a stage 3 1.8t in my area???? like stage 4-5?????

We can get you really close to 300 chp at stage IV on 98+ octane. Stage IV is with forged pistons. That is about the limit. Keep in mind that 250 whp Lysholm, Screw Blown power equals about a 350+ hp turbo powered Honda. This power will also flat whip most modified 1.8T's and no I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (GTS2nd20l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTS2nd20l* »_








Ive been watching this sense the begging.
I love how every question I had in the back of my mind has been answered, fought over, answered again, priced, fought over, asked backwards, and then fought over another 5 times.
I love it.

ditto



_Modified by Pagano at 6:21 PM 7-25-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_Well i know its been said on stage 4 or whatever that they are gonna lower compression etc etc. thats why i am wondering

Stage II has now changed. We are including injectors good for up to approximately 230+ whp at stage I. That is approximately 275 chp. 
Stage II will drop your compression and up your boost.
I'd like to see it be under $400 bucks and yield from 20-30 more hp and torque... some time will tell. Hint, there should be a nice BBM split pattern forced induction cam in that package.
My goals for stage III inter-cooled are 180+ whp on pump gas and 200+ whp on 98+ octane. All set up to run very reliably on the fully stock engine.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Stg II more powerful than Stg III? Am I reading that right?
Also, my earlier question about the adaptability of this package to a 16v motor hasn't been answered yet (I know this is the 2.0 ABA forum but gimme a hint)


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Stg II more powerful than Stg III? Am I reading that right?
Also, my earlier question about the adaptability of this package to a 16v motor hasn't been answered yet (I know this is the 2.0 ABA forum but gimme a hint)

I think you may have confused the rating of the injectors for the stage II power.
Right now Stage I puts down 140whp and 150wt, thats with the stock injectors. The final #'s for stage I will be with the larger 315cc injectors. I would like to see 20-30 more hp at stage II. Now I'm getting confused.








This kit is not for a 16V head conversion, will some of it work....? not sure haven't really had time to think about it much lately. You can call me if you want to talk about doing a 16V blower motor.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Oh, okay, you're talking about injector max potential, not actual power for that stage. Gotcha.
I'm just sort of thinking out loud on the 16v issue....my main point was kind of a financial one, ie since this new ABA kit seems to be such a good value and already has the silencer kit included for the same price that a G60 conversion kit is PRE-SILENCED, would a 16v kit be do-able for a comparable price? 
Both 16v and ABA have crossflow manis, both the same size engine, so what I'm asking is, give or take a few brackets and tubes, could a 16v kit be developed or pieced together for a comparable price? Or is there something that would make it much more expensive?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

thats sweet, I just wanna get near the 300hp mark. I understand its gonna need lower compression and everything. I just want to know if the higher stages are gonna go that far. I am willing to sit on 140hp if i can later hit 275. I really have no need for over 300hp.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_thats sweet, I just wanna get near the 300hp mark. I understand its gonna need lower compression and everything. I just want to know if the higher stages are gonna go that far. I am willing to sit on 140hp if i can later hit 275. I really have no need for over 300hp. 

I drove a Saab 9-3 Viggen (230HP & 260ftl/lbs at the crank), and that was no slouch. An MKIII 2.0L with over 200HP at the wheels and even more torque is nothing to sneeze at....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Yea i know. Im not totally concerned about the exact HP rating. I just want to be able to keep up with some 1.8t's around here cuz all my buddies have them and alot of other guys ahve wrx's so i want to keep up or possibly beat some of them. and I wanna do something diff, other than a turbo kit.


----------



## danmckenzie2004 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*

JBETZ,
are you going to complete all the stages for the mk3 setup until you begin the mk4 set up or are you going to start the mk4 stage 1 after you have a finalized stage 1 mk3 kit? Also, are the injectors used in mk4 2.0 the same size as the mk3 injectors?
- dan


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (danmckenzie2004)*

I beleive all MKIII chips are just the simple pop in and out chips. I don't know personally with the OBDI's, but I know with my OBDII, I installed the Neuspeed chip myself. 
I beleive it is with the MKIV cars that the chips have to be soldered in which is why you have to send it to Neuspeed for the installation. If you trust your soldering then you can change these chips no problem also.

Sorry about that posted in the wrong thread. But sure it can still be useful.


_Modified by 1997 Golf GL at 9:38 AM 7-26-2004_


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

i saw doug's(performancevdub) bbm charger at vw elements. damn im excited to get one!!!!!
john, i hope you guys get it all figured out. im sooo looking foward to getting this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (mrk130)*

i saw it there also.. looks nice and simple! (usually its not the case) its also very quiet... sounds nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me wanna get one.. get all the stuff straight ASAP (btw can u use g60 inj instead of stock ones to fix the issue u guys are having?) definatly insterested in this charger!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

for videos and pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1510363
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurodad (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

at what stage will a CEL come on. Here in PA they plug into the computer on obd2 cars and if there is a code it fails emmisions.


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I dunno, if I have read right some of these top hp stages will require race gas, which I couldnt afford to run all the time lol.
I can only get 94 octance readily, so I think I am gonna have to go with the stage that can handle that. I would really love to see some adjustment so that we could switch between settings sort of like revo style. So that I could run 91 octane when I need to.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

yes, i would hope they would multitask a bit and have someone on "mk4 duty" while the rest of the team hurried finishing off the mk3 project so at least some progress would be made.
i'm really interested in the mk4 kit as well


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

He said that Its gonna be tuned for Pump gas on all stages, with optional tuning for Race gas


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_yes, i would hope they would multitask a bit and have someone on "mk4 duty" while the rest of the team hurried finishing off the mk3 project so at least some progress would be made.
i'm really interested in the mk4 kit as well

Yeah but you have to be patient cause even when they do start the MkIV kit you have to realize that they have to tune a throttle-by-cable and a throttle-by-wire kit... So it is going to be a while either way.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_for videos and pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1510363
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok, so when are we gonna see you lay down that throttle and really show us what the charger can make your car do???


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

ha, im waiting also... i need to fix the fuel problem... im either running realllly rich (black smoke, stalling) with the 4bar fpr or lean with the 3bar (gasping for fuel)... can't wait until John sends me the 3.5bar with the upgraded injectors and tuned chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
believe me, after that i'll really let you know how it is


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Well I was intially disappointed by your testing results, with such higher numbers before, this kit now seems to be just like the neuspeed supercharger. Well at least stage one is 140whp, you before were claiming 160-170 whp for stage 1.
Might as well just get a 1.8t and have the same power with the ability to go past 300whp, to 600whp for a similar amount of money.


----------



## RobbieIG (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Well I was intially disappointed by your testing results, with such higher numbers before, this kit now seems to be just like the neuspeed supercharger. Well at least stage one is 140whp, you before were claiming 160-170 whp for stage 1.
Might as well just get a 1.8t and have the same power with the ability to go past 300whp, to 600whp for a similar amount of money.

Yup, might as well.
BTW, for the same amount of money...how where you going to do that? Doing a swap yourself? Selling your car, and using the proceeds plus 2.5 grand to buy a mk4 1.8T? Will you be able to get it up and running in one day? And, what the torque curve on a 300 hp 1.8T look like anyways? Would you be able to use such a car daily? What would the fuel efficiency be like?
Two completely different paths with two completely different destinations.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (RobbieIG)*

You can get a 1.8 motor for like 2-3k, the price of this kit. As for install, the motor itself would be easy, I might pay someone to wire it up myself. You can pay 2k to have one installed. Whatever mane.


----------



## Plan.18T (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

now were getting off topic, but all the places i know will install a 1.8t for 7k. Including motor. So im kinda curious who installs 1.8ts for 2k.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_
Might as well just get a 1.8t and have the same power with the ability to go past 300whp, to 600whp for a similar amount of money.

Ummm.....yeah, right. Go ask around how many 500+WHP 1.8T daily drivers there are out there - not to mention the drivability factor. Oh yeah....then comes the cost of actually building the engine to handle that amount of power - it ain't cheap. 
Why people are obsessed with ridiculously huge HP numbers for the street is beyond me...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Why people are obsessed with ridiculously huge HP numbers for the street is beyond me... 

Why people are obsessed with rediculously huge HP numbers on a *FWD* is beyond me....


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Why people are obsessed with ridiculously huge HP numbers for the street is beyond me... 

but i though its easy to make my 2.0 do 1000whp... thats what my "goal" is. "I know it will cost me alittle" but is it possible?
















figure would give everyone a laugh!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Im not concered with crazy horsepower, but i would like to get to the 250 range. For me that is fast enough


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot* »_Im not concered with crazy horsepower, but i would like to get to the 250 range. For me that is fast enough

YA exactly...250hp with an immediately spike of tq on tap....WOW!!!


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Well I was intially disappointed by your testing results, with such higher numbers before, this kit now seems to be just like the neuspeed supercharger. Well at least stage one is 140whp, you before were claiming 160-170 whp for stage 1.
Might as well just get a 1.8t and have the same power with the ability to go past 300whp, to 600whp for a similar amount of money.

Man...
Thats such bs it makes me sick people think like that. Sure you could get a 1.8T to ~400whp...but the drivability would be really hard. Besides...a chipped 1.8T is too spiky for me already








As for an engine swap being an easy and cost effect task...please don't kid yourself. I was going to swap for a 12V vr6 at one point but after a while I realized it would be way too much of a headache trying to convert my 2.0slow. Sure everything bolts up on VW's ...but the wiring harness is a pita to swap and then the tranny....axles...brakes (whole shifter and pedal assembly for my case) etc. Unless you find a donner car and have plenty of time and garage space on your hands...its not a practicle option. 
Yet again people are missing the beauty of this kit. Its an affordable stand alone SC that is easily *upgradeable* . 
The furthest I would ever go with this kit is stage II . I just feel 170-200 hp is more than enough for me.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Well I was intially disappointed by your testing results, with such higher numbers before, this kit now seems to be just like the neuspeed supercharger. Well at least stage one is 140whp, you before were claiming 160-170 whp for stage 1.
Might as well just get a 1.8t and have the same power with the ability to go past 300whp, to 600whp for a similar amount of money.

First of all no one here at BBM ever claimed any HP #'s before we had ever even tuned the car. We are still tuning for the 315cc injectors... in fact I spent most of the day on the dyno. Of course the peak hp with stock injectors is going to be similar at stage I when comparing to the other guys kit. Funny you say this, we are already making 10 more hp and 15 more torque at the wheels than they are at stage I. The injectors are what limit the hp. You can also only run so much boost on pump gas with the stock compression ratio. I'm speculating that our stage I will make a little more hp when we are done tuning with the larger injectors. And of course stage II and III will kick it up a couple of more notches. On another note the screw compressor power under the curve goes un-touched by all the other chargers out there. 


_Modified by JBETZ at 7:44 PM 7-28-2004_


----------



## eurodad (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (eurodad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurodad* »_at what stage will a CEL come on. Here in PA they plug into the computer on obd2 cars and if there is a code it fails emmisions.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (eurodad)*

The goal is to have no cel's at any stage.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Can you guys post these dyno's you are getting? 
Also I don't wanna step on your Thread, but you mind if I post a Neuspeed charger dyno in here for a comparison?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Can you guys post these dyno's you are getting? 
Also I don't wanna step on your Thread, but you mind if I post a Neuspeed charger dyno in here for a comparison?

I don't mind doing a comparison overlay of the two charts when we are done tuning our stage I kit. As long as it is their stage I on a totally stock car. I have one of their charts, the car is running our 268/260 cam and TT exhaust. It makes about the same peak power as our stage I on a stock cam. The Lysholm Torque curve or power under the curve is much better. Send me the chart if you have one at the stock stage I level and I'll do an overlay for everyone when we are done tuning the chip. I would post our chart but we are not done tuning the chip... I'd rather not get any more premature criticism here.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

OK guys,
Lets leave BBM alone for the next week so that they can focus on finishing the final product.
They'll post data when they're done, and so will I when mine finally gets here.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I don't have any baseline Dyno's available. Mine include 2.6" pulley, CAI, Neuspeed exhaust, 268/260 TT cam.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*

keep up the good work.. i have been following this thread for last few pages.. saw the car at the danbury show.. looks interesting.. and if the price stays the same and reasonable(atleast i think it is atm) i am definatly considering buying this kit over the winter time(i hope it is done before then) and looking forward to going FI on my 2.slow








i think 170whp is plenty for a 2500lb car (14.7lb per hp) comprared to aprox 21.7lb per hp(or so on my current setup NA w. stock cam)


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_OK guys,
Lets leave BBM alone for the next week so that they can focus on finishing the final product.
They'll post data when they're done, and so will I when mine finally gets here.

Thanks, I'm glad you understand that this chip tuning thing actually takes days of dyno time. It really kills me to have charger kits ready to ship with the chip the only thing holding it up. The OEM's use like a team of 50 engineers when they develop the factory management software. The nice thing is we can work from the many hours that they have already put into the factory software. We have our Waterwagens show this Sunday and Eurotuner is shooting the BBM MkIII not so slow 2.0L X-Flow on Sunday. Monday we pack up and leave for the 1.8T challenge or 1.8SC challenge for us


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_I don't have any baseline Dyno's available. Mine include 2.6" pulley, CAI, Neuspeed exhaust, 268/260 TT cam.

So this would be very similar to our Stage II kit... We can compare these charts when our Stage II kit releases.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Just looked at the site. Are you guys planning on making an Air/water intercooled intake manifold for the higher stages?
Roughly how much are you expecting your stage II kit to retail for?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1997 Golf GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1997 Golf GL* »_Just looked at the site. Are you guys planning on making an Air/water intercooled intake manifold for the higher stages?
Roughly how much are you expecting your stage II kit to retail for?

Yes, the stage III will include a full liquid air intercooled high flow intake manifold kit... man thats a mouth full of words.
Right now stage II is looking like it will include a cam, valve springs, low compression head gasket, smaller blower pulley and....? Hope to keep it under $499...


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

sounds good cant wait to see the progress! is the full liquid air intercooled high flow intake manifold going to be for sale by its self without the kit? if so would it b possible to bolt the TB to it?


----------



## mbbiker (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

I read the first few pages and the price for the kit was 2500 + 5-600 more for the stage two. I went to your website and it's showing $2,699 what kit is that price for? I want to buy a stage II kit and need to know how much to take out of the bank.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_OK guys,
Lets leave BBM alone for the next week so that they can focus on finishing the final product.
They'll post data when they're done, and so will I when mine finally gets here.

Haha, you should update your sig. to somewhere in the near future vs. July.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (mbbiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbbiker* »_I read the first few pages and the price for the kit was 2500 + 5-600 more for the stage two. I went to your website and it's showing $2,699 what kit is that price for? I want to buy a stage II kit and need to know how much to take out of the bank.

2699 is the latest price for stage I. It will include bigger injectors and possibly a new MAF.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_
Haha, you should update your sig. to somewhere in the near future vs. July.









it will def be worth the wait... this thing def packs a punch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote »_Thats such bs it makes me sick people think like that. Sure you could get a 1.8T to ~400whp...but the drivability would be really hard. Besides...a chipped 1.8T is too spiky for me already 

Well, THAT's not really true. Most chipped 1.8t's end up with about 170-180 whp and a solid 215-230 wtq. Not peaky at all.

_Quote »_As for an engine swap being an easy and cost effect task...please don't kid yourself. I was going to swap for a 12V vr6 at one point but after a while I realized it would be way too much of a headache trying to convert my 2.0slow. Sure everything bolts up on VW's ...but the wiring harness is a pita to swap and then the tranny....axles...brakes (whole shifter and pedal assembly for my case) etc. Unless you find a donner car and have plenty of time and garage space on your hands...its not a practicle option. 
Yet again people are missing the beauty of this kit. Its an affordable stand alone SC that is easily upgradeable . 

THIS is the truth- it's totally engineered to be a package and is a much simpler endeavour than a motor swap. Yeah, some guy's buddy's cousin in your hometown knows how to build a nice turbo motor with a t3/t04e or whatever with a decent torque curve, but honestly it's not going to cost you much less and you still have tuning to worry about.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

BTW Mr Betz, you guys are touting 160/173 on your website now.....can we see _that _dyno chart? Is this final final production trim?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_BTW Mr Betz, you guys are touting 160/173 on your website now.....can we see _that _dyno chart? Is this final final production trim? 

as he said before they are doing lots of tunning..posting a dyno that might not be acurate is useless... they wanna get the tuning done and then when they are satisfied they will post the dyno...


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

OK, never mind my previous post...it looks like BBM took the 140/150 figures they obtained with the stock injectors/previous chip and calculated some crank hp values. This way their advertised rating is conservative, and people who buy the kit with the proper injectors/re-mapped chip will actually end up with more power and be overjoyed. Good marketing move







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mr Black at 11:22 AM 8-2-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

Well we came in second place at the PNW BBM Waterwagens event yesturday with a repeatable 12.6 1/4" mile in our road course trimmed Corrado running DOT tires at 2300 lbs. Those darn boost hoses blew apart on the last two runs... thats racing.
Leaving for the 1.8T challenge right now.
Hoping for some good luck.
Talk to all of you next week when I get back in town.
Thanks again for putting up with the wait on the chip.


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

what cam is includd in the stage 2 kit?


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_nastier than grandma's pubic hair on the toilet seat

That is quite a lovely sig line...your family must be so proud









_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_what cam is includd in the stage 2 kit?

I'm wondering the same thing...guessing a 260?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_what cam is includd in the stage 2 kit?

here is from a post on top of the page

_Quote »_


> , originally posted by 1997 Golf GL »
> I don't have any baseline Dyno's available. Mine include 2.6" pulley, CAI, Neuspeed exhaust, 268/260 TT cam.
> 
> So this would be very similar to our Stage II kit... We can compare these charts when our Stage II kit releases.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_what cam is includd in the stage 2 kit?

TT 268/260


----------



## gti garrett (Jul 20, 2004)

is there any info on when stage 2 will be released? i'm waiting for it. also is it safe to assume 200hp to the wheels with stage 2? i plan on getting mine after winter passes because this will be my first winter and my dad is paranoid so i gotta wait to get it.


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (gti garrett)*

I'm told that SII will start to ship very shortly after SI gets out the door...hopefuly by early September (so your post-winter purchase should be fine) 
As for 200whp...don't count on it...I'm expecting (hoping for) 180-190whp from SII...If SI ends up at 160whp then that should be reasonable...for 200whp you'll need at least SIII.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

zzzzzz, i wish the mk4 kit would come out soon, zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_zzzzzz, i wish the mk4 kit would come out soon, zzzzzzzzzzz
 I am behind that 100 %!







why a MK4... would of been so much cheaper to of bought that MK3....


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Thanks again for putting up with the wait on the chip.



Are all codes or only certain ECU codes going to be supported?


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*

yea that is a good question, because most of the time you have to give your ecu code and their needs to be a chip for every code... if anyone got what i just said

















_Modified by !nter-mind at 3:56 PM 8-6-2004_


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I want an MK4 kit, but I might have to hold off till spring


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

i'm debating on whether to go with the ATP turbo kit or this Stage I kit the estimated HP for the stage II Atp kit is ~200, even with the lower hp ratings of the supercharger kit am im i going to be able to run with the atp 2.0t cars because of the torque curve? I saw that earlier you said somthing about remembering that we could hang with turbo cars with about 40-50 more hp than us, do you still stand by that? i would really like to get this kit over that turbo kit just for the fact of reliability alone. Also i know that this setup is silenced but can you still hear it whistle? I like to hear it whistle a little, sounds real good on my buddies vr6 supercharged jetta. Thanks


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i'm debating on whether to go with the ATP turbo kit or this Stage I kit the estimated HP for the stage II Atp kit is ~200, even with the lower hp ratings of the supercharger kit am im i going to be able to run with the atp 2.0t cars because of the torque curve? I saw that earlier you said somthing about remembering that we could hang with turbo cars with about 40-50 more hp than us, do you still stand by that? i would really like to get this kit over that turbo kit just for the fact of reliability alone. Also i know that this setup is silenced but can you still hear it whistle? I like to hear it whistle a little, sounds real good on my buddies vr6 supercharged jetta. Thanks

ya know....this is a great question... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinjet)*

mmm I like that whistle of a supercharger. Is the kit louder than the NS, because I couldnt even hear the NS... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif haha


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

here is a clip of the MK3 running and revving at WW2004
clip


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_I like to hear it whistle a little, sounds real good on my buddies vr6 supercharged jetta. Thanks

Where's Bubb Rubb when you need him?


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I think because of the average putout you should be able to run with alot of cars that may have slightly more power.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

Once again, let me stress my desire to run stage one or two with the intercooler. It gets so increadibly hot here in texas. You people would be suprised to see how sensitive our cars are to 105* days in texas.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Hehe...
We just won the European Car 1.8T Challenge with a 20V 1.8L BBM Screw compressor car!!!


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

sweet!!!! congrads! lets get this chip stuff done... so i can order this soon!


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Interesting.







Get this thing done and on sale. And dont forget about the next 2 stages.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Hehe...
We just won the European Car 1.8T Challenge with a 20V 1.8L BBM Screw compressor car!!!


congrats!! anymore info on this? or we have to wait for the mag?


----------



## Z000M (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (UmbroVR6)*

no news yet?







we need the mk4 to help us...


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Z000M)*

off the wall question for John, not directly relating with this specific kit (I reiterate for people who only read snippest of post NOT for this SPECIFIC kit)
For what its worth, and all SCing equal, who do you think would do better an ABA or the G60 assuming both went under the knife at BBM for simplicity's sake. The ABA has an extra .2 L of displacement, but the G60 was designed with FI in mind (although the OBDI's have many components that are usually found on FI engines)
Just curious.
Good job on the 1.8T challenge, and good luck on getting the rest of this setup worked out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

we are getting the 315cc injector software done. getting real close... more testing tomorrow.


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_we are getting the 315cc injector software done. getting real close... more testing tomorrow.

John what specific ECU codes are going to be supported? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*

ok so now im wondering do we still not have a for sure hp and torque dyno for the stage one? the 140whp and 150wtq was a close estimate? or is that honestly true? or will the dyno be whenever you get chip tuning a fuel injectors and all that good stuff that comes with the kit on? thanks


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

maybe this will help you out a little

_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_for videos and pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1510363
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Working on the 315cc injector chip right now like a mad man... almost done should be shipping some more kits at the end of this week.
Stage II is also in the works... dont even think about asking me for hp #'s on SII yet. I dont have a crystal ball over here.
The car runs sweet at stage I
Doug, your chip and injectors should also be going out this week.
Thanks again for your patience










_Modified by JBETZ at 9:09 AM 8-11-2004_


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey jbetz, if i buy the kit now how long do you think i will have to wait untill i recieve it? Are there a lot of people on the list?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Doug, your chip and injectors should also be going out this week.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

very interested in seein how this kit runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Working on the 315cc injector chip right now like a mad man... almost done should be shipping some more kits at the end of this week.


!!!PRAISE DA LAWD!!!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Working on the 315cc injector chip right now like a mad man... almost done should be shipping some more kits at the end of this week.


JBETZ, what about the MAF? Is it necessary to change the MAF as you posted before?
Any news about the MK4s?


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know if this has already been asked but I'll ask anyway (I didn't see it on any of the previous pages or the FAQ for the topic). What kind of 0-60 times would a charged 2.0 MKIV be pushing? Right now I'm at an aweinspiring 11-12 seconds!


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_What kind of 0-60 times would a charged 2.0 MKIV be pushing?









well they r still tryin to finish up the mk3 kits so im sure they arent to sure about mk4 numbers yet seeing the mk3 numbers r still not set in stone


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

John, did you get any shipments out this week? I'm thinking of maybe ordering tommorrow, umm i guess i mean today considering its 2:10 in the morning and i'm up rereading almost all this thread for some reason....well is there any possibility that my order will go out with the first batch if it hasn't gone out? Also any updated information on the kit would be appreciated, thanks for all the hard work your putting in to this kit


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Well...i ordered it today, i'll be gone this week and back on friday, can't wait for it to come


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

they say when u r gunna get it?


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

i ordered it on saturday online and they are not open during the weekend and i'm leaving tonight which is sunday night and i'll be gone till friday, i'll try to catch them on friday and find out when its coming...i heard there is a list of 50 who preordered putting in a downpayment, most likely they will get it first...if they have payed the rest of their payment, i just hope i get it soon, i want to install it before school


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_Well...i ordered it today, i'll be gone this week and back on friday, can't wait for it to come 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Any progress on the resistor chip to keep the CEL light from coming on when the air injection pump is removed?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Any progress on the resistor chip to keep the CEL light from coming on when the air injection pump is removed?


I still have yet to try this trick. Anyone else have any luck or done a recent search on this.
We think we might just relocate the pump.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well we are sold out for maybe a few weeks.
I'm flying off to Sweden to see if we can get our blower units in quicker and if they are going to be able to keep up with our demands.
Still have a few orders here that are going out over the next couple of business days.
If any of you would like a kit I would suggest getting your orders in for the quickest lead time.
Stage II is in the werks right now.
It should be ready for market by the end of next month.
Thanks again to those that have purchased our first round of kits.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

couldn't you just have a chip burned from an OBD2 car that doesn't have the pump...


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
Congrats on winning the 1.8t challenge!!!!!
Was just wondering if the OBD1 kits are ready to ship yet? I put a deposit down on a kit about a month ago and haven't heard anything since. Would really like to get my girl's Cabrio all pumped up to eat some turbo's soon!!!!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_couldn't you just have a chip burned from an OBD2 car that doesn't have the pump...

Wouldn't all OBDII cars have an air pump? I have a fault in my air injection system and would like to just get rid of it. If a diff chip would help I'm all over that.


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

yea john im also wondering about the OBD1 kit.....


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I believe the early obd cars didn't have the smog pump. My car is an early 96 car with obd 2 and no smog pump.


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*

i know about that but im wondering when we can order the OBDI Kits....


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*

JBETZ, do you guys have a dealer in Canada?
I don't want to pay duty if you ship from UPS


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Vento 3)*

You're going to pay duty no matter who you ship with. The brutal thing about UPS is their "brokerage" fee. If you ship US Post, you pay a $5.00 flat fee at the border, instead of some ridiculous percentage like UPS, FedEx etc.


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

better alternative than 1.8t engine swap?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (nirav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirav* »_better alternative than 1.8t engine swap?

no question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Z000M (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

still no word about the mk4 golf app.


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (Z000M)*

has the obd1 kit been completed yet???


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vento 3)*

I know that Concept1 in Calgary carrries some of the Bahn Brenner stuff.
http://www.concept1.ca
HTH
Richard


----------



## common-sensor (Oct 10, 2002)

*2.notsoslow*

I've been driving all day long!!! it's quick but i am going to upgrade to stage 2 when available.
software is good with no drivability issues so far...





















recommend upgrading front engine mount! kit is OEM quality, faster than neuspeed and sounds "the business"


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (common-sensor)*

has anyone had this dynoed yet?


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (common-sensor)*

i called them up and mines being shipped out on monday, i'm in CT so it might take a while to get here with UPS ground, i can't wait tho


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (jettawolfsburg09)*

You're all making me jealous







what does stage 2 consist of anyway??if it's light headwork then i'm already there


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (vw valance)*

im all over this kit i love the way it looks i like it a whole lot better than the nospeed kit 
any dyno results or driveability problems? god dam cant wait for the new job so i can do dis


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i called them up and mines being shipped out on monday, i'm in CT so it might take a while to get here with UPS ground, i can't wait tho

im in east lyme when you get it installed let me know i want to check it out in person and maybe take a ride pretty much drool all over it


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i called them up and mines being shipped out on monday, i'm in CT so it might take a while to get here with UPS ground, i can't wait tho

yah let us kno when u get it i wouldnt mine checkin it out too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (95vwjet)*

sure i'll tell you when its done, and i go to VW night on wed at kryspy kreme on the berlin turnpike so you can come see it there sometime if you want and i'll try to post some video/soundclips


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (jettawolfsburg09)*

What kind of spark plugs are you guys going to run? I am debating whether or not to go with a colder plug ?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
Wouldn't all OBDII cars have an air pump? I have a fault in my air injection system and would like to just get rid of it. If a diff chip would help I'm all over that.

what u do is u get a obd2 ecu that came from a NON Airpump car... and u swap it in... remove the pump and all its belongings...


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_You're going to pay duty no matter who you ship with. The brutal thing about UPS is their "brokerage" fee. If you ship US Post, you pay a $5.00 flat fee at the border, instead of some ridiculous percentage like UPS, FedEx etc.

Thats right, I can afford the $5 flat fee, but not willing to pay the brokerage fee








I will call Cencept1 soon then. 
Thanks


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_What kind of spark plugs are you guys going to run? I am debating whether or not to go with a colder plug ?

Mark, the kit comes with NGK iridium plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.notsoslow (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
Mark, the kit comes with NGK iridium plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In a Mr. Burns voice, twiddling thumbs.. "Excellent".


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*


_Quote »__originally posted by JBETZ » 
we are getting the 315cc injector software done. getting real close... more testing tomorrow_. 

John what specific ECU codes are going to be supported? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*

i saw the ad today for the charger in the new eurotuner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (nirav)*

Sorry if it's been asked already, but what is the rough install time?


----------



## itbtae (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

i cant wait for the mk4 kit...
btw, what exactly does the air pump do? ( plz dont be obnoxious and say " it pumps air " ) i believe john said earlier that it would be removed on the mk4s for the kit?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-MAN* »_Sorry if it's been asked already, but what is the rough install time?

depends how knowledgable you are of the engine...
realistically i think you could can do it in 6 hours


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
depends how knowledgable you are of the engine...
realistically i think you could can do it in 6 hours

or just do what i have to do just rebuild a motor and install it then


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (itbtae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itbtae* »_btw, what exactly does the air pump do? 

pumps warm exhaust air into intake at start up to lower emitions and to warm the motor faster on colder days i belive...
it has to do w. lowering emitions..


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Ok guys are there any hard qm times for the stg 1 on a mk3???


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

Doug's (performancevdub) is kind of a bad example, because his car is insanely light for an MKIII - 2,200lbs with him in it. But, he's wasted modded VR's and has beaten a chipped 1.8T if that gives you an idea. In his car, Stage 3 would be rather interesting I think....


----------



## $ilentbob (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

We need someone to dyno one of these kits ........

Jbetz?


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: ($ilentbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$ilentbob* »_We need someone to dyno one of these kits ........

Jbetz?


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

yes dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but before we keep pushing this is the chip tuning finished yet?
and why is performancevdubs car so light?


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (dubbinjet)*

it was dyno'd and mentioned earlier in the thread if i'm not mistaken...
around 150whp/160wtq...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinjet* »_
and why is performancevdubs car so light?

Stripped the ever-living hell out of it....


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCI VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCI VW* »_it was dyno'd and mentioned earlier in the thread if i'm not mistaken...
around 150whp/160wtq...

humm that doesnt seem like a whole lot is that witha chip that is "tuned" and is that rocking a stock motor? 
just curious since i have to build a motor


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
humm that doesnt seem like a whole lot is that witha chip that is "tuned" and is that rocking a stock motor? 
just curious since i have to build a motor








 its going to be internally stock for stage 1, but with higher flowing injectors and maybe new maf and fpr.
actually i think those numbers are quite good. remember its WHEEL hp, not crank. youre talking about a 50% increase. i think thats pretty good. its going to eat stock vr6's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (mrk130)*

those horsepower numbers were what they had a while ago...they are more now, last time a checked they were over 160whp and that was before they were done with the chip and bigger injectors, i called them up when they finished it and they said they saw a definite power increase after the bigger injectors and redone chip so were actually lookin at probably close to 170whp...according to them,


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

What car did BBM use to test/create this 2.0 supercharger on?why are they relying on info from kits fitted to customers cars instead of a company tuned car??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vw valance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw valance* »_What car did BBM use to test/create this 2.0 supercharger on?why are they relying on info from kits fitted to customers cars instead of a company tuned car??

We have a car and have been using it to tune the chip on the dyno...
I have oh, maybe 15 dyno days on it now.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We have a car and have been using it to tune the chip on the dyno...
I have oh, maybe 15 dyno days on it now.

15 days and no dyno numbers ?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

If you read this post you will see that BBM did mention 140whp/150 wtq with stock injectors and incomplete mapping.
15 dyno days may be a lot but I think the shop has been super busy with various shows plus the 1.8T Challenge. My understanding is that they shipped the Stg 1 kit to people who were really anxious to have it, and are continuing to support those customers with proper injectors and refined ECU maps. Properly tuned it seems like the Stg 1 will make over 150/160 at the wheels.
JBETZ you can correct me if I'm wrong here.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

well lets see the preliminary dyno plots
i want to see the curves (hp,tq,psi)


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_those horsepower numbers were what they had a while ago...they are more now, last time a checked they were over 160whp and that was before they were done with the chip and bigger injectors, i called them up when they finished it and they said they saw a definite power increase after the bigger injectors and redone chip so were actually lookin at probably close to 170whp...according to them, 

170 horse at the wheels is soundin mighty nice...i want it if those are stage 1 numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_We have a car and have been using it to tune the chip on the dyno...I have oh, maybe 15 dyno days on it now.

Sorry to sound like a broken record John. What ECM codes are going to be supported? Reason I'm asking is I don't own the car yet but am very intrested in the kit. I'd rather buy a car that has the chip development than wait for a chip code that hasn't been engineered. I've gone stand alone EMS with other projects and don't want to go that route again for my street driven car.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*

they cant give total HP numbers dou think they can give ECU numbers? one at a time







we need another FAQ everything is starting to repeat again


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*

from the email i got from them they will have a chip for every code?!?!?!


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_they cant give total HP numbers dou think they can give ECU numbers? one at a time







we need another FAQ everything is starting to repeat again

Well the codes that they have finished would be nice to know..no? Especially since I don't have the car yet? I've beenn there and done that waiting for a ECU code to be supported in my old turbo kit... It was a lessen in futility...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*

Nevermind.....


_Modified by VW97Jetta at 10:36 PM 8-26-2004_


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Ok....people need to get a clue here.....just because they have 15 dyno days under their belt does NOT mean that they're dynoing for numbers and all that crap that people want to see. They are TUNING.....obviously, a company is not going to release the real hard data until their product is complete. They gave the 140WHP/150 ft.lbs at a time when they were at a point that the kits were shipping out, and people wanted numbers. It was also stated that the kit is still being worked on, and that they were expecting higher numbers than that when it is completed.
If you guys think this is like a one week process to develop a kit from the ground up, perhaps someone should give it a try themselves.....

im with danan on hat one i would like to see all the bugs worked out and get the most power out of it before i drop all that cake and find out that there are problems that could have been worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

170whp would be unbelievable (Almost 200 at the crank?!). It would kill a lot of cars out there. But Yeah I definetly agree with Jay...I want to see a completed kit that is reliable instead of something that is rushed out with unresolved issues. Besides I need time to save my money again


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_170whp would be unbelievable (Almost 200 at the crank?!). It would kill a lot of cars out there. But Yeah I definetly agree with Jay...I want to see a completed kit that is reliable instead of something that is rushed out with unresolved issues. Besides I need time to save my money again









I have no idea where this 170hp came from at Stage I. We are still looking at the same 150 whp and 150 wt at stage I until further notice. The new 315 cc chip needs another revision or two. I might squeeze a little more out. We have shipped out a ton of kits already with this chip, no problems have been relayed. I set it up to be a little on the conservative side or a little rich on the bottom and mid range. The kit is no one off, we have made over 50 kits now and been testing for most of the year. I'll continue to make the chips better and send out revisions for free. Our biggest problem right now is keeping the chargers in stock. I go to Sweden on Saturday for one week to discuss lead times, blanket orders and all that fun business stuff. Thanks again to those that have purchased and trust in our products and company.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

YAY for Sweeden








And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to good business!


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

I want one... I'm so impatient I want to sell my mkiv and buy a mkiii so I can get this kit... hehe... I guess my time will come... Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

YOU'RE impatient? I'm waiting for the Digi2 8v kit which hasn't even started yet, and that's instead of swapping to a 2.0L.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

ok so show the dyno plot of 150hp/150tq
i wanna see the shape of the curves. 


_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 12:05 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

Ok, I'm outa here for a week.
Hope to come back with oodles and gobs of more superchargers


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

no time to scan and post the dynos??? 
have fun in sweden


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

now my ? is can you run under drive pullies with this or will you lose boost pressure with doing that? just curious i like to make lots o power


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

the compressor is capable of producing 22+psi on a g60 motor so yes
it can produce 400cfm max constant, 500 cfm max intermittent


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

approx 414cfm at 15k (max cont. redline)
approx 498cfm at 18k (intermittent redline)
this is at the charger outlet...you'll lose a bit in the intake piping...intake manifold...etc...
Even so...Keep in mind the stock head on the crossflow 2.0 won't flow close to this...you'll just be piling air molecules up in the intake tract...







So to live up to the top end potential of the charger you'll need lots of headwork...


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I have no idea where this 170hp came from at Stage I. We are still looking at the same 150 whp and 150 wt at stage I until further notice. 

I said 170hp because when i called you guys up whoever answered said it was at 160+ and with the new chip they would see a little bit more so thats where it came from...if its still around 150 maybe it should be changed on the website cause i think way earlier in the thread you mentioned somthing about only posting whp unlike other companys


----------



## lrflorida (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_
I said 170hp because when i called you guys up whoever answered said it was at 160+ and with the new chip they would see a little bit more so thats where it came from...if its still around 150 maybe it should be changed on the website cause i think way earlier in the thread you mentioned somthing about only posting whp unlike other companys 

You are right..here is the line at BBM Webpage
"The complete bolt on Stage I kit bumps up your power by over 60% 160+ HP / 173 Torque! "




































* Is a 150 or 160 whp ....is 150 or 173 Torque ??????? *











_Modified by lrflorida at 3:07 PM 8-27-2004_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (lrflorida)*

yep and no dyno plots to prove any of it (not saying it's not true i just want to see it)
i mean he has been selling the g60 kit for years yet he cant provide a side by side apples to apples dyno plots. 
i wouldnt hold my breath...........................


----------



## lrflorida (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I have no idea where this 170hp came from at Stage I. We are still looking at the same 150 whp and 150 wt at stage I until further notice. The new 315 cc chip needs another revision or two. I might squeeze a little more out. We have shipped out a ton of kits already with this chip, no problems have been relayed. I set it up to be a little on the conservative side or a little rich on the bottom and mid range. The kit is no one off, we have made over 50 kits now and been testing for most of the year. I'll continue to make the chips better and send out revisions for free. Our biggest problem right now is keeping the chargers in stock. I go to Sweden on Saturday for one week to discuss lead times, blanket orders and all that fun business stuff. Thanks again to those that have purchased and trust in our products and company. 

FIX YOUR WEBPAGE....160+whp ...173 Torque.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (lrflorida)*

DANG no love whatsoever..........all I want is the dyno runs


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*

no no jbetz is right ... before they remaped the chip w\ the bigger injectors the kit was pushin about 140ish whp which equals 161hp (using 15%drivetrain loss) they are talking about crank hp on the website they dont say whp they use hp....so when people heard it was pushin around 170hp it was to the crank w\ the remapped chip and bigger injectors which equals to 150whp i think thats were the people got confused but excellent work on the kit 150whp is pretty damn good on a stock motor this def sounds like a awesome kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (lrflorida)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lrflorida* »_
FIX YOUR WEBPAGE....160+whp ...173 Torque.

Thats crank power just like all the others rate it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Ok, I'm outa here for real this time.
I'll post the dyno plot when I get back.
Collin over at TT has it.
Thanks


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_approx 414cfm at 15k (max cont. redline)
approx 498cfm at 18k (intermittent redline)
this is at the charger outlet...you'll lose a bit in the intake piping...intake manifold...etc...
Even so...Keep in mind the stock head on the crossflow 2.0 won't flow close to this...you'll just be piling air molecules up in the intake tract...







So to live up to the top end potential of the charger you'll need lots of headwork...


got that covered i wont be able to leave well enough alone....i talked to the boys at swift and matt is really happy and that little mouse in his head is turning, i know the heads will be done crazy the guy who does their head work is a little on the nutty side if ya know what i mean


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Sounds like you are doing it the way it should be done... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Sounds like you are doing it the way it should be done... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well i figure i got a cam and some work done now so if i am gonna soend the money i want to do it the correct way and not have to redo anything over and over again since that gets expensive after a while better to do it right the first time than half ass it i guess. 
what size cam can you run with this set up is a 260 degree going to be to big or am i going to need a stock cam. also piston rings? so i do stick ones when i rering it or any suggestions? since this will be my last project before i buy a house i better do it right since the g/f wants a ring soon that may be before the car LOL
but she understands shes got a turboed aba with a t3 and i just need to beat her with power LOL i can just see it now


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

I won't threadjack John's thread here and offer any suggestions with regards to cams, but I'd encourage you folks to see what has and has not worked with the G60 folks that run John's kit...they've been there and done that so have a wealth of knowledge that can be mined.
Collin does a good job with tuning (if he is the one doing the tuning) as well so I'm sure that whatever he cooks up is going to be good...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I won't threadjack John's thread here and offer any suggestions with regards to cams, but I'd encourage you folks to see what has and has not worked with the G60 folks that run John's kit...they've been there and done that so have a wealth of knowledge that can be mined.
Collin does a good job with tuning (if he is the one doing the tuning) as well so I'm sure that whatever he cooks up is going to be good...



yeah i have to start looking to see what is going to be needed hopefully my car wont be like a g60








and it will run everyday LOL j/k
i plan on the head work that is the most important to me now along with going over the while block i am building sending it out and getting blueprinted and balanced i originally was going to go with a stroker kit to make it a 2.1 but the shop suggested not spending the 5 or 6 gtand on that for the extra power so hope fully i will be doing the motor along with a air to water cooler custom built .now all i need is the cash LOL what else is new with building a car















i think i should find the . button sometimes to


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Well the webpage is very misleading becuase it says over 60% increase i believe and 60% of 115 which is crank hp is 69 so it should be 184hp...i figured that it was whp because 60% increase of about 100whp would be 160whp...


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_Well the webpage is very misleading becuase it says over 60% increase i believe and 60% of 115 which is crank hp is 69 so it should be 184hp...i figured that it was whp because 60% increase of about 100whp would be 160whp...

I bet crank ponies are close to 184.


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*

whatever it is, its nice increase from stock. ill take 140 whp out of a 2.0.
but yeah it is confusing. bbm is a very reputable company. i wish this info was never released until it was done.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (mrk130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrk130* »_ i wish this info was never released until it was done.

well the kit is out and is being sold... and is done... its just all the little details are being fixed now... nothin that never have happened before! they are doing a good job... 
i should be done w. my paments on my car in few month... afterthat... u know what is going on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

i dont know im haveing second thoughts on this kit


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Well.. My car officially hauls a$$.. think I might have a vacuum issue.. only making about 5lbs at 4500RPM to redline. Sounds mean as hell at WOT. Time to go play more








Doug.. hit me up on PM.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (98Wulf)*








I want my 8v Digi2 kit


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_Well.. My car officially hauls a$$.. think I might have a vacuum issue.. only making about 5lbs at 4500RPM to redline. Sounds mean as hell at WOT. Time to go play more








Doug.. hit me up on PM.


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

A few idle issues.. tach drops to 350-500 a few times when in nuetral, then idles back around 1000. 
Smelling gas coming from the vents.. never smelled it before? Maybe the little i spilled from the fuel rail needs to evaporate. 
Well.. Im impressed with the kit. The install was sort of a biatch only cause it took about 10 hours. BBM.. How bout a few more pics on the website detailing the pully/belt install. Dropping the oil pan was probably the worst part.. what a pita. Had to do some soldering and extending of sensors and vaccum lines that Doug and BBM did not have in their cars? Took lots and lots of pics of the install.. prolly post some later.
Oh yeah... only making 5 lbs max at any point. I think its something i botched up on the vacuum system.
Any good dyno's in South Jerzy?
Going out to play again


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

pics and a sound clip would be baddddd assss so i can drool


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Hey man good to hear you got your installed and everything...mine will be at my house on tuesday! I have the tracking number to prove it...i would really appreciate it if you would send me some pics of the install i think im probably gonna do it on friday after my friend gets out of school..any tips would also be appreciated heres my email [email protected]
i'm so pumped


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Have you guys started on the MKIV yet or you taking a break... just wondering


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_Have you guys started on the MKIV yet or you taking a break... just wondering

i doubt they're taking a brake, but we sure would like to know what the progress is


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Early morning rip around the block before work. Rough rough bouncing idle at startup..







but once it warmed up I really layed into her. It definitely pulls harder than a stock VR and sounds more threatening. Before the charger.. 3rd gear was my fav, not anymore.. 2nd gear gets me drooling. 
Well.. I've walked away from every car at every traffic light.. something I NEVER thought I'd do in this car. A dude in one of those Nissan Titan's tried to give me a run but I pulled from him in third. I still can't wipe the grin off my face.








Jettawolfsburg,
Our motors are identical. Be prepared to buy extra vacuum tubing to extend lines. Also make sure you are able to do some soldering/extending of other wire harnesses. I did not get any installation material from BBM so I worked off a few pictures. I'll email you the good ones along with my number if you need any help.
Oh yeah.. 2nd airpump gone and no CEL








This weekend I am going to reinstall it where the airbox used to be. 
MOST EXCELLENT WORK BBM







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

package arrived and i went all through it a little while ago...looks awsome gonna start the install tommorrow


----------



## JustWannaVw (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_Have you guys started on the MKIV yet or you taking a break... just wondering

???


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JustWannaVw)*

You MkIV guys sure are an impatient bunch.








Let'em finish the MkIII kits and get all the orders out the door.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (gottagti)*

Hehehe, the way I see it is that the Mk3 guys cars' are older and therefore get first priority for a performance upgrade since they've been waiting longer








Just kidding around of course... (where's my Digi2 kit







)


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAG-MAN* »_the way I see it is that the Mk3 guys cars' are older and therefore get first priority for a performance upgrade since they've been waiting longer

Yea...what he said.


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

*FAQ Again*

I thought I would bring this to the top again.
The following is a summary of posts concerning the BBM supercharger for the 2.0L 8v engine. The questions are formulated based on questions from various others, and interpreted by me. The answers are based on posts given by John and Ryan, who are the representatives. Since this is done by me, there may be errors, the original posts can be found at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=14
I take no responsibility for anything that may be incorrect in this, I have done my best to make it all accurate, however it may contain errors. This is only meant to provide an overview for people not wishing to read the entire 14 page thread found in the the previous link. Some things may have been changed since the making of this summary and many of the answers are estimations made by John and Ryan.
I have sent this to John, he has updated things where I have erred, or things that have been determined since the original posts. 
*Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines?? *
Yes, we are taking this on next as some of the parts from the ABA kit cross over. Parts in Italic are directly from the email that I recieved from John. Please address any questions do him, as all of this that I have included is second hand knowledge.
*Will there be multiple stages? *
Yes there will be stages I – IV
*Is the kit CARB legal? *
The stage I will hopefully pass this test, but going up in numbers, it becomes less likely.
_Stage II and III should also pass tbd. The first 50 kits will not be CARB approved. The only changes we need to make for the next batch of kits for CARB approval are:
Route the valve cover breather to the intake side of the charger and not use the breather filter. 
Make an air-pump relocation bracket for cars with the pump. 
The rest of the kit should pass CARB when we are ready with no problems._ 
*What boost levels and horsepower will the various stages have? *
_This has yet to be determined. We are still tuning and optimizing stage I_
_I’m not sure what the shipped kits will produce at Stage I. We are still testing and tuning. The OBDII is tricking and we do not want to jump the gun with false figures. I’m confident that it will be a better performer than other options out there. _
They do not wich to have numbers posted as of yet
*What do the various stages bring? *
Stage I – Basic setup
Stage II – Lowered compression + better chip tuning + lowered compression + Bigger injectors + More boost
Stage III – Intercooled Setup + 268/260 cam + smaller pulley (more boost) + larger MAF housing (maybe)
Stage IV – Forged Rods + Forged pistons + even bigger injectors + 100 Octane
*When will this be available? *
Original estimate June 1 2004, but now the date is passed, aim is now for end of June
_We are hoping to ship by the end of July. The way things go it could take longer, whoever we are doing our very best to get them ready. All of the components are in full production, the chargers themselves rest on our shelves with lots of parts. The mandrel bent tubes are coming in by the end of June._
*Are there any pictures? *
















*Is the kit loud? *
This kit is silenced from the very beginning (all stages)
*How is the boost controlled? *
By the diameter of the pulley
*Can I reserve my supercharger? *
You can call and place a 50% deposit (aka $1250)
*How much will this cost me? *
Stage I - 2699 USD
Stage II – 2999 USD
The rest is unknown as of yet.
*Can I upgrade the stages? *
Yes, this can be done without wasting any parts, the chips will be replaced. They will ‘be offering an very good deal to upgraders’
*When will this be available to the AEG? *
Hopefully 2-3 months following the ABA kit.
_This may take a bit longer for the AEG._
*What is the compression at each stage? *
Stage I - Stock
Stage II – 9.0:1
Stage III – 9.0:1
Stage IV – 8.5:1 or 8.0:1
*Will this kit affect my mileage? *
It will drop only slightly when driving normally, when you floor it, it will use more fuel
*Who are the official people I can contact to ask my questions/place my order/etc? *
[email protected]
(253) 833-2299
*I have lots of miles on my engine, will this kill it? *
Boost does not kill engines, if it is well maintained, and well tuned, it should run properly.
If there is anything that anyone out there (especially John or Ryan) would like to see me add to this, please IM me. I check vortex almost daily. I am an MK4 owner, so I focused mostly on that, because I have more knowledge of that area, please do not hesitate to let me know.
1st EDIT
*Will the kit work on a car with Air Conditioning?*
Yes
*Will you be able to buy the IC kit separately?*
Yes
*How much does the kit weigh?*
~28 lbs
2nd Edit
*Will this work with an automatic transmission?*
Yes, it should
3rd Edit
*What kind of numbers do we expect?*
This needs to be clarified 100% but from what I gather it will be around 160 crank hp and 170 crank torque.
4th edit
Updated price.
_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:14 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:15 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 5:37 AM 7-8-2004_


_Modified by Smartiepants at 10:51 PM 9-1-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FAQ Again (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_
*How much will this cost me? *
Stage I - 2499 USD
Stage II – 2999 USD
The rest is unknown as of yet.


Pretty sure Stg 1 has officially been increased to $2,699.


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

on stage two and three should you bump up the octane to a premium grade gasoline for best performance? (based on compression ratios)


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

Any stage will bump you up to premium....


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

you SHOULD be running premium now....


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (DCI VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCI VW* »_you SHOULD be running premium now....

hell i did witha stock motor 
now with the cam and everything thats done to it i changed the plugs last night after 40k miles and they are white hope its the same for when the charger goes on


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (DCI VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCI VW* »_you SHOULD be running premium now....

thought this could be useful I got it from a site for my other car but its not car make specific. Credit should go to Leslie Bright.
Octane retards combustion. Regular 87 octane gas actually has more energy released than premium 93 octane. However, it will detonate sooner. Before computers were involved, the rule of thumb was to run an octane equivelent to your compression: if you were in a car with an 8.5:1 compression ration, you could probably do well on 85 octane, but a 9.1:1 probably needed at least 91 octane. If you still had pinging, signs of early detonation, you move up to a higher octane.
Now that we have computers built into cars, they watch for signs of predetonation, and automatically adjust the timing to prevent knock. So, lots of people thing that it's okay to run whatever fuel they want. 
Although the computer can prevent knock, that doesn't mean that the engine is a happy environment then. When the timing is being adjusted to prevent knock because you're running a lower octane than it is set up for, then your mileage goes to pot, and you do end up with a little more unburned fuel in the exhaust (which leads to a quicker deterioration of cats and O2 sensors - not catastrophic, but sooner than it would have been....) and additional soot particles through the exhaust system, too.
The change from 3.9 to 4.0 included changes to the valve specs (aside from the computer changes and loss of a distributor); however, they were too close of a tolerence. It's (usually) fine, as long as all is well. Thing is, if you're the type of person that saves a buck by running mid-grade (or regular) gas in a vehicle designed for premium, you're probably someone who doesn't change your oil as often as you should, either... try to get an extra thousand miles or so out of it before you change it.... That only aggrevates the situation, leading to oil-crud caking onto the pick-up tube in the bottom of the oil pan, etc. etc. And, age (mileage) factors in here... a brand new Rover treated that way won't be as suceptible to problems, as would one that's been around the block "several times" (most heart attack patients are middle-aged or older, right?). So, with time, the valves don't continue to slide as freely as they should.... 
Not every single person that runs regular grade gas and goes 10k between oil changes is going to need a valve job, and, some very well kept Rovers that have only premium gas and frequent oil changes still need valve jobs. However, usually the behavior matches the diagnosis: running lower-grade fuels and stretching oil changes often leads to having to do a valve job. It's not instantaneous. Don't think "Oh, I've done if for 25k, there's no problem...." This is the kind of problem that takes awhile to build to the point that something has to be done. 50k, 75k, 100k... you may be fine 'til then, maybe not. Keep doing it for over 100k and you either have a vehicle that the tolerances were a bit different so it can handle it, or, it's just a matter of time. 
The earlier 3.9 with the distributor seems to tolerate mid-grade in an acceptable fashion over longer periods of time. I still have the wife run premium in hers, though. But with a 4.0, I wouldn't do it, not if I had it to do again. It took over 80k for me to learn the lesson the hard way. It was the post-mortem when things started clicking, the "Bob's your uncle!" moment.....


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

the car being referred to in the previous post is the 4 liter engine for the land rover discover, range rover or defender.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_Early morning rip around the block before work. Rough rough bouncing idle at startup..







but once it warmed up I really layed into her. It definitely pulls harder than a stock VR and sounds more threatening. Before the charger.. 3rd gear was my fav, not anymore.. 2nd gear gets me drooling. 
Well.. I've walked away from every car at every traffic light.. something I NEVER thought I'd do in this car. A dude in one of those Nissan Titan's tried to give me a run but I pulled from him in third. I still can't wipe the grin off my face.








Jettawolfsburg,
Our motors are identical. Be prepared to buy extra vacuum tubing to extend lines. Also make sure you are able to do some soldering/extending of other wire harnesses. I did not get any installation material from BBM so I worked off a few pictures. I'll email you the good ones along with my number if you need any help.
Oh yeah.. 2nd airpump gone and no CEL








This weekend I am going to reinstall it where the airbox used to be. 
MOST EXCELLENT WORK BBM







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











<---- jealous


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
Jettawolfsburg,
Our motors are identical. Be prepared to buy extra vacuum tubing to extend lines. Also make sure you are able to do some soldering/extending of other wire harnesses. I did not get any installation material from BBM so I worked off a few pictures. I'll email you the good ones along with my number if you need any help.


Im curious as to what lines and harnesses needed to be extended, and if you had any more updates on how everythings going with the charger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_
Im curious as to what lines and harnesses needed to be extended, and if you had any more updates on how everythings going with the charger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I had to extend both the wire harness and Vacuum line that goes from the TB to the Valve Breather.
Also had to extend the Wire harness that ties together Injector wiring and the intake manifold sensor. 
So be prepared to buy some 1/8 tubing(I think) and some heat resistant wiring. It wasn't a big deal.. i just hate hacking some perfectly good wires. 
Oh yeah.. gotta CEL for the secondary air pump








.. and my pretty white bumper is blackened with exhaust


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

I'll post some pics soon I hope.. gotta head to FLA to move my grandfather.. hoping to get down there before Francis bends us over. Still patching the roof from the last hurricane http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

what about the silencer kit? the charger the almount perfect....almoust....


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
I
Oh yeah.. gotta CEL for the secondary air pump








.. and my pretty white bumper is blackened with exhaust










my girls bumper goes from red to black


----------



## Bora0130 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Will the kit for the MKIV models come out later than the MKIII's?? And will it be upgradeable while remaining dependable.


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_what about the silencer kit? the charger the almount perfect....almoust....








 
im sorry but LEARN TO READ this has been posted like 10 times in this thread scrool up and read.


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

sorry, but I'm not a frequently poster in this treat..I don't have time to read 30 pages,the thing is that I didn't mean well, I know there's a silencer kit, but is the charger to noicy, compere to the other charger..ns and vf....


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bora0130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora0130* »_Will the kit for the MKIV models come out later than the MKIII's?? And will it be upgradeable while remaining dependable.

I hate to do this to you, but....did you read _anything_ on the page you posted on?

_Quote, originally posted by *FAQ on page 29* »_*When will this be available to the AEG?*
Hopefully 2-3 months following the ABA kit.
This may take a bit longer for the AEG.
*Can I upgrade the stages?*
Yes, this can be done without wasting any parts, the chips will be replaced. They will ‘be offering an very good deal to upgraders


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_sorry, but I'm not a frequently poster in this treat..I don't have time to read 30 pages,the thing is that I didn't mean well, I know there's a silencer kit, but is the charger to noicy, compere to the other charger..ns and vf....

from what i read, this sc will be silenced from the get go


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_Well the webpage is very misleading becuase it says over 60% increase i believe and 60% of 115 which is crank hp is 69 so it should be 184hp...i figured that it was whp because 60% increase of about 100whp would be 160whp...

Have any of you ever dyno'd a stock A3 2.0? I know VW says the engine is rated at 115 PS DIN, but in El Paso, TX at 4000' altitude, my car puts 95 peak HP to the ground. Adding 16% to correct altitude to sea level standard, yields 110 HP _to the ground_, giving a drivetrain loss of 4.6% based on 115 HP at the flywheel. For a true 60% increase, I exect to get 152 HP to the ground at home and 176 HP to the ground after altitude compensation. I don't think 176 HP has ever been mentioned yet, so the 60% is probably incorrect. I'm glad I waited on this, and I think I'll just get a 75 HP wet shot of nitrous (yielding 202 PS DIN) instead and save a few thousand bucks.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bora0130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora0130* »_Will the kit for the MKIV models come out later than the MKIII's?? And will it be upgradeable while remaining dependable.

they havent developed it for the mk4 yet but it is out for the mk3...just buy a better car a mk3 is more reliable


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

I'd love to see a VW drivetrain with a loss of only 4.6%. Argue over a few hp and whether its crank or wheel all you want. There are slight variances between dynos and from car to car. Anything over the 90whp the 2.0 has stock is a vast improvement and its good to see bbm do what they can to expand the market beyond the nospeed charger and backyard turbo setups.


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_
Have any of you ever dyno'd a stock A3 2.0? I know VW says the engine is rated at 115 PS DIN, but in El Paso, TX at 4000' altitude, my car puts 95 peak HP to the ground. Adding 16% to correct altitude to sea level standard, yields 110 HP _to the ground_, giving a drivetrain loss of 4.6% based on 115 HP at the flywheel. For a true 60% increase, I exect to get 152 HP to the ground at home and 176 HP to the ground after altitude compensation. I don't think 176 HP has ever been mentioned yet, so the 60% is probably incorrect. I'm glad I waited on this, and I think I'll just get a 75 HP wet shot of nitrous (yielding 202 PS DIN) instead and save a few thousand bucks.



kimosullivan said:


> Just buy a honda already http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

nitrous tanks only last 3 full minutes..... Your going to need extra large tanks and about 10 of them.... each which cost 30 bucks to fill. 
so check this
3minutes = 1 tank = 30 bucks
so a hour of nitrous
3x20 = 20 tanks = 600 bucks
so 10 tanks= thus 30 minutes of nitrous = 300 bucks
so if you used nitrous ever few days for 3 minutes, so we will say 30 minutes, 300 bucks x 12 months = $3600
lol.


----------



## gottagti (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_nitrous tanks only last 3 full minutes..... Your going to need extra large tanks and about 10 of them.... each which cost 30 bucks to fill. 
so check this
3minutes = 1 tank = 30 bucks
so a hour of nitrous
3x20 = 20 tanks = 600 bucks
so 10 tanks= thus 30 minutes of nitrous = 300 bucks
so if you used nitrous ever few days for 3 minutes, so we will say 30 minutes, 300 bucks x 12 months = $3600
lol.









Not to mention internals melting and leaving you stranded by the side of the road...waiting for a towtruck...
so yeah...you go ahead with your bad self and get that money saving nitrous...


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (gottagti)*

nitrous is for emergencies only!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*

just get new titanium valves, retainers and springs, those don't melt lol but cost a grand


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

i got my supercharger all installed but i'm having a little bit of a problem...the throttle cable seems to be too long theres only about an inch of throttle to put down...can anyone tell me how to adjust it and fix the problem???


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

move the cable further away from the throttle body.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Back from FLA... what a biatch of a drive. A U-Haul that is governed at 70.. and won't move for sh!t.

_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i got my supercharger all installed but i'm having a little bit of a problem...the throttle cable seems to be too long theres only about an inch of throttle to put down...can anyone tell me how to adjust it and fix the problem??? 

Did you move the Throttle Cable mounting bracket from the Intake Manifold to intake housing on the charger? I'll assume you did... so look at where the throttle cable is fastened to the charger.. there is a ribbed section that allows you to adjust the tension. Unfortunately the ribbed section does not stay in place too well(you'll see what I mean).. so I put a wire tie/fasterner over the section to hold the tension. I'll be home all day Monday.. so hit me up if you need more explanation.
To the guy considering nitrous... your







. I have walked away from 2 VR's and a 1.8T. You gotta take a ride in one and feel it/hear it for yourself.. it is quite unique. The coolest is when you sit at a light, lightly tap the gas pedal, and the charger then makes a hard hollow wine, and the air intake grunts







It also makes those noises when you rev-match shift. For you guys that like the BOV sound, I can hear the air bypass when I shift. It's a badass little toy.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

anyone have a video of one of these installed yet?? please im me if you do


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*

video


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (REPOMAN)*

ugh those cars are pretty ill...... sounds really nice to me


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

98wolf...i'm gonna go try out what you said but just incase can you email me your telephone number at [email protected] just make the subject "supercharger" so i can filter out all the frekin junk mail to get to it thanks man


----------



## mbbiker (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

So what is the price of a Stage I setup? I just read this thread and it seems like $2699 USD is the price BUT i was just reading thru my newest eurotuner and there is an ad in there with a price of $2,499. 
BTW the ad said stage 1 bumps HP up to approx. 165.


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (mbbiker)*

hey i fixed my throttle cable thanks 98wolf...man i can't wait to get 500 miles on it so i can push it, it sounds awsome i didn't think i would hear the bypass valve but it is real nice whenever i give it some good gas and let go you can hear it nice and clear, and it whistles perfectly, only problem i'm having is it spiking down to like 400rpms after i give it gas and let go while sitting still, i think it may be because of the chip tuning that they made it run rich at low RPMs for now, i'm pumped tho, i'll post some pictures and maybe video in a little bit


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_hey i fixed my throttle cable thanks 98wolf...man i can't wait to get 500 miles on it so i can push it, it sounds awsome i didn't think i would hear the bypass valve but it is real nice whenever i give it some good gas and let go you can hear it nice and clear, and it whistles perfectly, only problem i'm having is it spiking down to like 400rpms after i give it gas and let go while sitting still, i think it may be because of the chip tuning that they made it run rich at low RPMs for now, i'm pumped tho, i'll post some pictures and maybe video in a little bit

I am having the same idle issues.. it not as bad the more you drive the car. Better to run rich. I never got anything about a "Break-In" period of 500 miles.. ?????? Actually.. all I got was the charger and parts... nothing else.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

No instructions? How long would this install take and how much knowledge/experience would one need with something like this? What tools are needed?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VAG-MAN)*

I don't mean to cause any discouragement but:
1. Rough idle? WTF?
2. Unknown CONFIRMED power gains?
3. No Instructions?
4. Possible chip-tuning problems?
Again, can someone remind me where did the reliability go?


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I'm new to the whole supercharger thing like Neuspeed, and BBM now. If travelling long distances, do superchargers hold up well? I'd hate to get stuck in the middle of no where because of the kit.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (nirav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirav* »_I'm new to the whole supercharger thing like Neuspeed, and BBM now. If travelling long distances, do superchargers hold up well? I'd hate to get stuck in the middle of no where because of the kit. 

If you are looking for long term reliability, go with Neuspeed.
The BBM kit is not even developed for the MK4's
There are users here on the vortex that have made over 100K after a Neuspeed charger install TROUBLE FREE!
This is something BBM still has to work on proving! In the meantime I am cautiously waiting for their results







I want power! But reliable!


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

How about the VF/Z charger for 2.0? any better?
so, for a 2.0, we only have 3 choices? Neuspeed, BBM, VF ? correct?


----------



## za'afiel (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (Vento 3)*

CFI too..
their site appears down right now, but that's the charger that gave me wood before this one.
http://www.cfimotorsports.com/


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
There are users here on the vortex that have made over 100K after a Neuspeed charger install TROUBLE FREE!
This is something BBM still has to work on proving! In the meantime I am cautiously waiting for their results







I want power! But reliable!

The Lysholm charger has a long history in the Corrado. Ask around there and you'll find experience with the unit.
There's not much else that could fail in the kit.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Lopan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lopan* »_
The Lysholm charger has a long history in the Corrado. Ask around there and you'll find experience with the unit.
There's not much else that could fail in the kit.


I don't think you understand what I am talking about. I am in no way questioning the crafstmanship of the Lyshom charger. I am fully aware of its glorious past and its reliability! 
However, I am looking for reliability in the *charger-engine-chip* combination! This charger, no matter how strong and dependable is, can make the engine fail if not tuned properly! So this is where true reliability is! And really, there is NO point of having a monster blower that can last for ages if my catalitic coverter goes out or me head gasket blows out because it is not tuned good enough!
And this is where BBM still has a long way before they can catch up with Neuspeed!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_I don't mean to cause any discouragement but:
1. Rough idle? WTF?
2. Unknown CONFIRMED power gains?
3. No Instructions?
4. Possible chip-tuning problems?
Again, can someone remind me where did the reliability go?









Ok, I'm back from Sweden and they are ramping up our production so we can keep up with orders.
We are testing another chip today that will improve the idle and iron out the fuel map even more. You guys that have the kits will of course get the new chip update for FREE.
The power gain is confirmed at 150 wt 150 whp. It may go up a bit with further chip enhancement. I'll get Collin to email me over a new copy of the dyno chart hopefully this week. Way slammed from being gone for a week.
The instructions will continue to be updated and improved.
You guys should not be needing vac line or extension on any wiring.
The maf harness extension comes in the kit.
You use the factory vac lines.
Not sure what you guys ran in to?
Big thanks to the guys that have our kits up and running.
I will get you guys a new updated chip out by the end of this week.
Thanks again


----------



## Gerhart (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (Vento 3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento 3* »_How about the VF/Z charger for 2.0? any better?
so, for a 2.0, we only have 3 choices? Neuspeed, BBM, VF ? correct?

Well I hope things finish out as well for BBM as they did on with my VF kit. I have the 1st production kit from VF for the MkIII OBDII 2.0, it was installed back in April on my stock 168,000 mi motor. So far so good in 5 months I've done 7 track days (including DubWars), 3 autocrosses and about 2k in light to light and freeway driving. Only problem was the vacuum line popping out of the thottle body (easy zip tie fix), and going thru tires much faster. This kit looks to be coming along nicely, and I give props to JBetz for the awsome job of communicating updates and info on a regular basis. Good luck to everyone choosing this product I look forward to a head to head comparo soon.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (za'afiel)*

Once again, CFI Motorsports is gone.


----------



## Go Go Green Golf (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

You guys driving the test mules with the big injs are you getting much smoke on startup? How are the reprogrammed chips working out in day to day driving? The hardware is the easy part. Love to know how you guys are making out.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go Go Green Golf* »_You guys driving the test mules with the big injs are you getting much smoke on startup? How are the reprogrammed chips working out in day to day driving? The hardware is the easy part. Love to know how you guys are making out.









The software has been more of a challenge than I thought it would be. It is my top priority.
I would still much rather run a little rich on these first shipped kits over running lean like the other kits out there.
15.5+:1 or even leaner is what they are hitting on stock injectors with boost.
We just simply refused to make this compromise for longevity and performance sake.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

did they give you aprox how long it will take them to get u the chargers?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Go Go Green Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go Go Green Golf* »_You guys driving the test mules with the big injs are you getting much smoke on startup? How are the reprogrammed chips working out in day to day driving? The hardware is the easy part. Love to know how you guys are making out.









Like I mentioned in my earlier post.. My pretty "white" bumper has turned charcol black. It's all good though







Maybe an updated chip will help reduce the smell of gas i get inside the car?
Gas mileage has suffered... but I have *really* been romping on the gas pedal. This week I have been going easy on her and gas mileage seems to be about tiny bit below average so far, which i expected. 
I do have one other small issue. When I turn on my A/C and I'm sitting at a light, the car starts to stall out. Highway driving the car is OK. I'm assuming between the Charger, A/C, and other belt driven components, the motor is just having a hard time keeping up with the load at idle








Transmission is holding up just fine. No burning smell and no slipping. 
Timing belt job coming up soon.. I wonder if that would be a good time to go for Stage II...


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
I do have one other small issue. When I turn on my A/C and I'm sitting at a light, the car starts to stall out. Highway driving the car is OK. 

that happens to me on my stock 2.0


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

man I hope this charger turns out to be good, otherwise it's turbo time for me.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

for those of you with the supercharger installed already, what do you estimate your 0-60 and 1/4 mile times are now?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

NO MORE CLAIMS
NO ESTIMATES
the kit has been sold publicly, so there needs to be the following
1)customers take cars to track and run the 1/4 ($10-20)
2)customers take cars to dyno ($75-100)
3)BBM posts an actual dyno plot (FREE)
you guys spent thousands on the kit spend some $ and get real #'s


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I agree completely with the post above. Enough estimates.


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_I agree completely with the post above. Enough estimates.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The power gain is confirmed at 150 wt 150 whp. It may go up a bit with further chip enhancement. I'll get Collin to email me over a new copy of the dyno chart hopefully this week. Way slammed from being gone for a week.


For those posts up above... let the man breath. But he says it right there, he's got a dyno chart, and if it takes longer than a week then we can burn him at the stake.








Just happy to hear this is coming along. After longingly looking/drooling over the MKV GTI, I want to stick it out and make my car a 2.whoa! and this setup sounds like just the thing to do it in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If these numbers are close its roughly 175 hp at the crank... so essentially a stock VR6 wighing in about 200 lbs lighter...


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

Just to get my perspective out there...i personally love the kit, i can't tell you how it compares to a VR cause i've never driven one...however i can tell you that when it kicks in, it pulls like crazy, almost the same sensation i get when i'm in my friends VR6 supercharged car, sound included(it sounds incredible when you go for it)I haven't even taken it as fast as it could go cause i'm still wearing it in. While driving normal it feels almost normal except you dont have to beg for it to get up a hill or pass someone. I'm also betting that once the new chip is completed it will be even better at low rpms. That being said...here are my only complaints: when idling a fairly strong gas smell comes from the vents, gas mileage has gone down fairly substantially which i assume may be due partly to the chip being tuned rich, and finally that the install is the biggest PITA without instructions. if they haven't updated the instructions online, i recommend anyone who is getting the kit soon to do it during the week so that you can contact BBM and ask them questions. the other thing about the gas smell that someone told me the other day was that it could be that the FPR is staying open during idling becuase of a misplaced vacuum line or something to that extent, i didn't think about anything like that because the other people i've talked to with kits have the same problem, i'll try to post some pics of my engine but if anyone else has any ideas on that problem let me know, all in all i'd highly recommend this kit and even more so if they had decent instructions and a chip that didn't run as rich, thats just my two cents... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jettawolfsburg09 at 12:42 AM 9-10-2004_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When exactly does it "kick in"? as in RPM range.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

Update.
I have a car going to TT for dyno testing all of next week to get the chip fixed up. Collin is supposed to send me the dyno chart when it was hitting 150 wt 150 whp on stock injectors today.
Getting our car ready to go to Woodburn for the NHRA import race this weekend. Cant wait to see our car run on slicks for the first time.
Thanks again


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Update.
I have a car going to TT for dyno testing all of next week to get the chip fixed up. Collin is supposed to send me the dyno chart when it was hitting 150 wt 150 whp on stock injectors today.
Getting our car ready to go to Woodburn for the NHRA import race this weekend. Cant wait to see our car run on slicks for the first time.
Thanks again









so is the next "batch" of kits going to be shipped with upgraded injectors and the new chip, or do you expect the chip to take longer than that?
Just curious since I ordered mine a few weeks ago and was told you guys were waiting on more chargers, and that they would be able to start shipping kits late september early october... would be cool to have mine before show-n-go, but thats cutting it close.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When exactly does it "kick in"? as in RPM range.

'
The charger is great under normal driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. the charger kicks only when you lay into it. I hear it whining around 1500RPM thru 4500RPM(In 2nd Gear) and the charger make 5PSI.. it then slowly climbs to 7PSI when going above 4500. Honestly.. I love this kit It has the power of a VR, yet such a unique sound that means business and sets it apart from anything else on the road. I've been daily driving to work all week and no issues... and even better, my insurance rates are still cheap as hell








It's hard to believe such a tiny little motor is capable of so much.
John,
When should we expect the release of Stage II? Also wanted to give you a handshake and a pat on the back for a great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mark


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

what other mods do u have?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
and even better, my insurance rates are still cheap as hell










haha you didn't bother to tell your insurance about it did you


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When exactly does it "kick in"? as in RPM range.

Well as of right now...it kicks in i would say at about 3500 rpms maybe a little less,i haven't even felt everything yet casue i haven't taken it that much past 4000rpms cause its still wearing in. and again i think it will kick in at lower RPMS once the new chip comes.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
'
The charger is great under normal driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. the charger kicks only when you lay into it. I hear it whining around 1500RPM thru 4500RPM(In 2nd Gear) and the charger make 5PSI.. it then slowly climbs to 7PSI when going above 4500. Honestly.. I love this kit It has the power of a VR, yet such a unique sound that means business and sets it apart from anything else on the road. I've been daily driving to work all week and no issues... and even better, my insurance rates are still cheap as hell








It's hard to believe such a tiny little motor is capable of so much.
John,
When should we expect the release of Stage II? Also wanted to give you a handshake and a pat on the back for a great product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mark

Awsome.... as far as your daily driving duties, did you notice any significant loss in gas milage when keeping it below... oh say 3500 for most the trip.
Secondly, I saw that video of one of BBM's test mules at a track day. Looked gorgeous and that sound is definately unique, but even with the kit pre-silenced it seemed to give off alot of chatter. Then again this was with the hood up and outside of the car. How's the sound inside the car?


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_
Awsome.... as far as your daily driving duties, did you notice any significant loss in gas milage when keeping it below... oh say 3500 for most the trip.
Secondly, I saw that video of one of BBM's test mules at a track day. Looked gorgeous and that sound is definately unique, but even with the kit pre-silenced it seemed to give off alot of chatter. Then again this was with the hood up and outside of the car. How's the sound inside the car?
 
As of right now....i does use a good amount of gas because its running really rich with the current chip, the new chip they said would be finished in about a week, so when i get that chip i'll let you know how the gas situation is, right now you can just smell how rich its running yet its still powerful,
Regarding sound...it sounds awsome, you can hear it whine all the time(with my exhaust its toned out a little bit but i think i'm gonna silence my exhaust) anyway it sounds sweet, if you give it a little gas and let go quick you can hear the Bypass Valve pretty good even when going slow, now once you get on it the tone totally changes, it goes from a nice whine to a crazy screaming noise that sounds so awsome and every time you shift you can hear the bypass valve go off and it sounds so nice, to me it sounds like a crack you would hear when you break a big branch over your knee(may be a bad example but thats what i think it sounds like)kit sounds sweet tho, if anyone knows somewhere that i can host video from i'll try to take some video that includes the sound so let me know


----------



## j5project (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
I do have one other small issue. When I turn on my A/C and I'm sitting at a light, the car starts to stall out. Highway driving the car is OK. I'm assuming between the Charger, A/C, and other belt driven components, the motor is just having a hard time keeping up with the load at idle










this might be caused by the fact the computer has to "learn" the chip under loads ie. a/c, this is pretty common when you install a new chip into your car and you run a/c and it will lope like a monster v8, even stall. ive had this problem before, living in cali in summer time with a new chip is not fun. best advice to to run the a/c like crazy it will start to idle normal.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

When I grad in december, the first thing I do is throw the 2.1 forged x-flow in, with the big valves, pauter rods, and knifed crank in the car that I've been turning twice a week for the past 18 months.
I can't wait to see what the blower does on that motor., with my used tt race header and tt exhuast. tee hee


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

You can host the videos on my server. I'm going to be taking some videos myself. Your right about how it sounds, its awesome. I turned off my stereo just to hear it.







My kit was easy to install, it went smothly. My car screams now!


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

dyno????????????


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

any chance we will ever see a lysolm kit for the VR6?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (astaidl)*

i'll be working on that project soon enough


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (95vwjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95vwjet* »_dyno????????????









I'm going to be working on a nearly complete write up on it. I would like to know the #'s as well. I'll look into a dyno.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Ah so we have to dump to the atmosphere the oil vapors, ok. What about the secondary air injection system?
So the boost bypass tube releases the pressure and makes noise?


_Modified by fluxburn at 3:22 PM 9-13-2004_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Ah so we have to dump to the atmosphere the oil vapors, ok. 










I suppose someone could rig up a proper sump system and patch it into that connector between the hard intake lines from the charger to the manifold.
But if this dosen't get fixed theres no way in hell it'll ever get a CARB cert. Acctually you'd need to hu? Otherwise you'd be blowing air backwards through the tube...








Anybody know if these vapors could end up hurting the charger? you could put them in earlier.


_Modified by Neckromacr at 5:27 PM 9-13-2004_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

Yah the only reason I commented was I did that before and it smells. That is good thinking, how would you implement that into the current system? I believe you would need some special valve that only opens when there is no pressure, it could be done though. 
I am going to buy the kit regardless, I live in CA and you can find someone to pass you on the visual inspection rather easy, just go to smog places until one does it. My intake pipe was causing probelms for me, my abd big bore and I just went to 8 places and found one. I go there everytime now.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Yah the only reason I commented was I did that before and it smells. That is good thinking, how would you implement that into the current system? I believe you would need some special valve that only opens when there is no pressure, it could be done though. 

Acctually I was just thinking I suppose you could do some sot of pnumatic check valve, but I'm still not how sure that'd work seeing as how you'll always have pressure on the no entry, thus causing a blockage. Anybody familiar with these things care to chime in?
But theres alwas the option of doing it before the compressor. I'm just not sure if those fumes would be corrosive to the charger at all. I dunno, but it'd be wicked cool to have a true catch can in the setup instead of just venting to the atmosphere and having a little blackened filter perched on you PVC valve.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

Yah, a catch can is available from summit or whatever. Perhaps BBM could just make this an option or something, the relative difference in price would not be that extreme from the breather to the catch can. 
*Rant*Caution*
Arg I am trying to get a loan for 5k to buy this and a peloquin since I just dumped 2k into this psycho 4 ten in custom fiberglass boxes.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Any release date for the BBM kit for the MK4????
im dyin to buy this kit


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Ok, here is the dyno plot from when we tuned with the stock injectors.
We did manage to get 150whp with a rising rate fpr. The decision was made to go for the injector upgrade at Stage I. I'm hoping that we will get even more when we are done tuning in the 32lb injector chip.
Oh, it also makes about 120 foot pounds of torque at 2k rpm!









_Modified by JBETZ at 3:47 PM 9-14-2004_

_Modified by JBETZ at 3:48 PM 9-14-2004_


_Modified by JBETZ at 3:48 PM 9-14-2004_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

It looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The HP curve seems little flaky at high rpms. I hope that it will be fixed with the new chip and bigger injectors.
The torque is very good. I love to see the max torque between 3.5 and 4.0
*GET THAT MK4 KIT READY FOR SPRING!*


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

JBETZ,
can you explain why rev up the engine under normal driving (not dyno run) past 5.5 rpms. It seems to me that both HP and TORQUE go down too low...


----------



## 1lowcabrio (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

It seems the extra gas you guys are reffering to is going to melt your cat soon and yes you will be getting a burnt oil smell coming from the open element filter. My turbo corrado has the same problem with the oil smell since it is not being pulled back into the intake tract like it does with the charger.I will drop the cash for this setup as soon as it is smog legal I cant spend that kind of cash just to run into problems at the beginning of the year when they start emissions testing here in texas.Please get it smog legal I think that might be holding some people back as well.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_JBETZ,
can you explain why rev up the engine under normal driving (not dyno run) past 5.5 rpms. It seems to me that both HP and TORQUE go down too low...

You are correct, the hydro heads drops off at about 5.5 - 6k rpm. We were loosing some real power up top with the stock injectors making it lean. The larger injectors make for a better chart up top and more power.
I also like to beat the living crap out of my 2.0L supercharged test car










_Modified by JBETZ at 5:04 PM 9-14-2004_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I also like to beat the living crap out of my 2.0L supercharged test car










HAHAHA! It must be nice to have several test mules















... and thanks for clarifying this about the injectors at high rpms.
I am waiting cautiously here in WV for you guys to get the MK4 setup done and CARB certified...(I am saving cash in the meanwhile)
I am sure next spring things will get interesting as I would have saved enough for my FI kit!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Nice non intercooled numbers John...nice results...
What size pulley are you running on your ABA kit? I was comparing (in Excel) your posted dyno with my 63mm dyno from last year - the shape of the curves are very similar... turns out I was running 12.3 afr from 5k on and going lean...which required fixing. So I'm sure there's more hp there... let me know if you want me to post up the comparo...else I won't out of deference.
I'm suprised you tried with the stock injectors...definitely would have been a less expensive way to go however...
regards,
Peter Tong


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Couple questions: That's a decent dyno chart. With a, for instance, TT260 cam would you have to program the chip to account for the cam? And the exhaust, for instance, a TT 2.25" cat back. Would that have to be accounted for?
If guys can run 15PSI on stock internals, why does BBM have to include pistons to lower the compression for a stageII kit? People running turbos claim as long as you have proper A/F they are reliably running 15PSI daily driver. StageI is nice, StageII would be nicer, but having to rip open the engine will turn a lot of people off, IMO.


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

More and more interesting posts each day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would go straight to stage 2 though


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
If guys can run 15PSI on stock internals, why does BBM have to include pistons to lower the compression for a stageII kit? People running turbos claim as long as you have proper A/F they are reliably running 15PSI daily driver. StageI is nice, StageII would be nicer, but having to rip open the engine will turn a lot of people off, IMO.

i belive u got some things wrong... from what i understand stage 2 includes headwork... cam and stuff and gaskets to lower compression... not pistons... i belive when u tare into a block like that thats stage 3 and on







i belive, someone confirm that please..
stage 2 is more boost and lower compression... and a cam ... and few other things... 
i agree w. vw valance... i would go directly for stage 2... do it right the first time...for what $300-500 more? u got to take of the upper intake manifold anyways to get to the injectors in stage 1, why not just do the rest and not worry about taking the intake manifolds out... only other mod i would do is the intercooler! that ish looks HOT! and is prolly worth gold for FI setups on 2.0's (including turbo's and s/c's)


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

edit: 
im pretty sure the compression will be lower in stage II by useing a head gasket spacer, new pistons will be either stage III or IV.
I plan to go to stage II as well, but id still rather have fun with stage I now before stage II comes out.. it shouldnt be much more to upgrade to stageII from stage I, than to just do stageII in the first place.. if that makes sense










_Modified by C7rONi3x at 7:54 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

Well hell if you have to pull the head off to put on a thicker gasket it would be retarded not to throw lower comp pistons in now wouldn't it







stage VIII here we go!








I like the kit, the price is fair. It's hella cheaper than getting a diff car, specially when I'm so in luv with mine


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

You should start a mail list... for people waiting on the MkIII OBD-I and MkIV kits... like myself...


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

big ****ter mane, you don't like pulling apart your car?


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

JBETZ,
have you guys recieved the blowers from overseas yet?
any idea when the next kits will be shipping out and if the new chip will be shipped with them?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

JBETZ,
What is on the engine that offered that dyno plot? Is it 100% stock except for the charger, or does it have exhaust and some other odds and ends on it?

Good dyno, but the torque isn't blowing away the Neuspeed Roots at stage one.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_JBETZ,
have you guys recieved the blowers from overseas yet?
any idea when the next kits will be shipping out and if the new chip will be shipped with them?

Collin is working on the new chip for the 315cc injectors.
Our next shipment comes in at the end of this month.
Half of next shipment is already sold.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Pretty good #!
Yeah its going down at higher rpms but power and torque at low are cool...
Looks like the 1.8T GLI where hp and torque comes out very quick at around 3000.
Quick response and pretty fun to drive!


----------



## PGDubbin (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Collin is working on the new chip for the 315cc injectors.
Our next shipment comes in at the end of this month.
Half of next shipment is already sold.

Collin is the effin man.
He was able to tune 42# injectors to idle and run right for my turbo setup.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_JBETZ,
What is on the engine that offered that dyno plot? Is it 100% stock except for the charger, or does it have exhaust and some other odds and ends on it?

Good dyno, but the torque isn't blowing away the Neuspeed Roots at stage one.

It is bone stock except for the TT exhaust.
Hmm the overlays that I have done show a pretty substantial improvment over the roots style. Our chart with the larger injectors will be even better. 
I'd bet both my nutz that our kit will flat school the roots kit!
Bring on the shoot out, I'll be there!


----------



## coco (Nov 5, 2003)

JBETZ,
Is their a projected date for the OBD1 kits?


_Modified by coco at 6:58 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (coco)*

what is the biggest cam you would be able to run with this charger? just curious if i need a stock cam or have to run max 260 since i hace a 272 now


----------



## winfield (Sep 19, 2003)

Is the mk III kit smog legal?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (winfield)*

Not trying to make a competition over this. Just saying that you claimed it would kill a roots in the power curves. I will get someone to host my dyno for a comparison. And I know like stated earlier I have more on my current setup than your Stage one. Just wanna prove that the roots can provide very good torque curves.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Kinda HUGE but there it is.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

The BBM dyno may not 'kill' yours, but its torque curve and peak are virtually identical to yours, plus you have other 'goodies' as you put it, plus the BBM pull was on stock injectors which as already explained will be upgraded for stage 1. 


_Modified by Mr Black at 6:13 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

My point is to show that it isn't exactly blowing away the roots style over the screw. That's all I am trying to say. 
Not trying to knock anyone down, just proving that what was stated earlier isn't exactly correct.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_My point is to show that it isn't exactly blowing away the roots style over the screw. That's all I am trying to say. 
Not trying to knock anyone down, just proving that what was stated earlier isn't exactly correct.

Oh I'm sure your not trying to knock anyone.
I will tell you this my friend that roots charger doest hold a candle to a screw compressor in efficiency or performance. I would be very happy to do a shoot out at the track or dyno any day.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I will tell you this my friend that roots charger doest hold a candle to a screw compressor in efficiency or performance. I would be very happy to do a shoot out at the track or dyno any day.

John, 
I don't think he disagrees with this... he is disagreeing in degree but not fact.
When comparing stage 1 BBM vs Neuspeed, the Neuspeed charger is sized a bit smaller unit so its coming up into its efficiency sweet spot much sooner than the Autorotor 2087. I'm guessing you are running the 73mm pulley which would mean the Autorotor isn't getting into the meat of the volumetric efficiency curve yet - ie it hasn't hit its full stride yet. The roots aren't that inefficient below 8 psi or so (can't believe I just said that but its true). However once the boost goes up then its bye bye baby as you already know...
I'd be interested to know what extra goodies he's talking about because I think we are all interested in data that is as comparable as possible. 
Most of the Neuspeed SC dyno's have been right around 135 whp...so your kit is indeed performing better than the average Neuspeed install from what I can see (in peak whp terms). It should also perform better on the top end as the compressor comes into the meat of its efficiency sweet spot.
And of course there won't be any comparison when adding the intercooler and smaller pulleys.
Just my $.02 worth of observation








with regards,
Peter Tong



_Modified by Peter Tong at 8:44 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

JBETZ,
I have never once bad mouthed your charger. And like what I said earlier nice dyno and I am happy to finally see a chart coming from you guys. Also like the fact that your charger is easily upgradeable.
I am honestly very surprized to get this type of a reaction. You have others on here doubting everything you have to say, but yet you give it to me when I am trying to prove that the roots power curve isn't as far off as you claimed it to be. 
My mods at the time of the dyno were, Charger with 2.6" pulley. (about 9 psi at redline average of 5psi), TT high flow cat, Neuspeed exhaust, I modified the intake piping, TT 268/260 camshaft, and lower to the head are portmatched. Yes I understand that is is more than your "Stage I" but like I said earlier, not talking about stages here, just the fact that you were knocking on everyone else saying they don't have near the torque curve of the screw compressor. All I was trying to do was to show that roots can put down the torque.

Also for anyone getting the kit, the torque curve since it is similar to me it very strong and awesome to drive. But I would definatly invest in getting a LSD. Stock diff will either blow up or will always be spinning the tires.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_JBETZ,
I have never once bad mouthed your charger. And like what I said earlier nice dyno and I am happy to finally see a chart coming from you guys. Also like the fact that your charger is easily upgradeable.
I am honestly very surprized to get this type of a reaction. You have others on here doubting everything you have to say, but yet you give it to me when I am trying to prove that the roots power curve isn't as far off as you claimed it to be. 
My mods at the time of the dyno were, Charger with 2.6" pulley. (about 9 psi at redline average of 5psi), TT high flow cat, Neuspeed exhaust, I modified the intake piping, TT 268/260 camshaft, and lower to the head are portmatched. Yes I understand that is is more than your "Stage I" but like I said earlier, not talking about stages here, just the fact that you were knocking on everyone else saying they don't have near the torque curve of the screw compressor. All I was trying to do was to show that roots can put down the torque.

Also for anyone getting the kit, the torque curve since it is similar to me it very strong and awesome to drive. But I would definatly invest in getting a LSD. Stock diff will either blow up or will always be spinning the tires.

Hold on cowboy. You may have misread my true feeling on the reply. I'm not looking for a pissing match here. Lets all just go have a beer or something and continue to remain friends








Your roots kit is looking darn good








I'm I seeing this correctly? Take a look at the torque curve, our stage I is putting down nearly twice the torque at 2k rpm. That's one of the big differences you will see in performance when running a screw type compressor.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

OK, still looking to remain freinds I know that your kit is definatly an awesome kit. If I was looking to buy something now I would probably go for this kit also.
I believe you may be getting confused with the dyno I put up. I am making the same power as the screw at 2000 RPM. This is actually just a guess, because the dyno posted doesn't have the screw compressor power below 2500 RPM which is only showing 132 wtq. Mine starts around 2200 RPM making roughly 135 wtq.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Well..
23/24 MPG this week
1/2 Stop and Go Traffic
1/2 Open Highway
2/3 Romping on the gas pedal
1/3 Easy Driving
Ah.. and my story. Me, my sis, and my girl were at a traffic light.. and this dude and his friend were in a Ralliart/Lancer in the lane next to me. I wound the gears out and pulled from him in 2 & 3, never got into 4th but I think I would have kept pulling.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Isn't the ralli-art lancer a pertty much a dog? not to take anything away from your car but you must have put a few car lengths on him fast.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_OK, still looking to remain freinds I know that your kit is definatly an awesome kit. If I was looking to buy something now I would probably go for this kit also.
I believe you may be getting confused with the dyno I put up. I am making the same power as the screw at 2000 RPM. This is actually just a guess, because the dyno posted doesn't have the screw compressor power below 2500 RPM which is only showing 132 wtq. Mine starts around 2200 RPM making roughly 135 wtq.

Looks good.
Are you running the smaller high altitude pulley?
Our 268/260 cam should do wonders on our stage II set up.


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_JBETZ,
My mods at the time of the dyno were, Charger with 2.6" pulley. (about 9 psi at redline average of 5psi), 

yah he is


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_










It is my professional opinion that this dyno plot seems dubious at best. Showing 146 HP on the plot and claiming 168 HP at the flywheel gives a transmission loss of 13.1%. Given that power is transmitted through two gear helical sets that should each be about 97% efficient, combined their loss would be 5.9%. Less than half of the correction factor used to get flywheel HP from the dyno readout. Assuming that a chassis dyno was used the extra power loss would have to come from the contact of the roller and tires, a variable loss dependant upon tire compound, temperature, size, tread patter, roller size and surface finish. If an inertial roller dynomometer was used, the polar moment of the entire powertrain must be known for accurate readings to be taken. The SAE standards for HP measurement specify for readings to be taken from the flywheel or primemover output shaft, not after the drivetrain, so the label of "SAE Horsepower" is incorrect. I could ignore all of the following deficiencies in the measurement method if the car was initially tested in stock form. I do know that my car, a 1996 GTI with 2.0 ABA motor, as stock as the day I bought it, rated by by VW at 115 HP, will indeed put down 95 HP peak at 4000' altitude, which after altitude compensation if 110HP at sea level. Based upon VW's rating of 115 HP this gives 4.4% drivetrain loss, a much more reasonable.
So, until better data shows up, the software gets sorted out, and a power increase of at least 50% is verified by before and after results, I will hold off my purchase. The kits look nice and seem to fit very well. Congradulations on that. Keep up the good work producing and improving a quality product, since there are far too few of them on the market. And please, get some before and after data for us all.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (94jedi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94jedi* »_Isn't the ralli-art lancer a pertty much a dog? not to take anything away from your car but you must have put a few car lengths on him fast.

It's pretty torquey, 160 crank hp and at least as much torque from a 2.4L. I wouldn't call it a dog.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_
It is my professional opinion that this dyno plot seems dubious at best. Showing 146 HP on the plot and claiming 168 HP at the flywheel gives a transmission loss of 13.1%. Given that power is transmitted through two gear helical sets that should each be about 97% efficient, combined their loss would be 5.9%. Less than half of the correction factor used to get flywheel HP from the dyno readout. Assuming that a chassis dyno was used the extra power loss would have to come from the contact of the roller and tires, a variable loss dependant upon tire compound, temperature, size, tread patter, roller size and surface finish. If an inertial roller dynomometer was used, the polar moment of the entire powertrain must be known for accurate readings to be taken. The SAE standards for HP measurement specify for readings to be taken from the flywheel or primemover output shaft, not after the drivetrain, so the label of "SAE Horsepower" is incorrect. I could ignore all of the following deficiencies in the measurement method if the car was initially tested in stock form. I do know that my car, a 1996 GTI with 2.0 ABA motor, as stock as the day I bought it, rated by by VW at 115 HP, will indeed put down 95 HP peak at 4000' altitude, which after altitude compensation if 110HP at sea level. Based upon VW's rating of 115 HP this gives 4.4% drivetrain loss, a much more reasonable.
So, until better data shows up, the software gets sorted out, and a power increase of at least 50% is verified by before and after results, I will hold off my purchase. The kits look nice and seem to fit very well. Congradulations on that. Keep up the good work producing and improving a quality product, since there are far too few of them on the market. And please, get some before and after data for us all.


I just went with what all of the other companies use for drive line loss. 15% is the norm. Feel free to calculate it how you want.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_

I just went with what all of the other companies use for drive line loss. 15% is the norm. Feel free to calculate it how you want.

Thats always been the rule of thumb I've always heard. 15% for 2WD and 25% for AWD


----------



## 1lowcabrio (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John are you working on making this setup carb exempt I have the cash for the setup but I wont drop my money untill it will be smog legal please respond to this as there are more people than just me asking this same question of your setup.Not dogging you or anything I know these things take time and I am willing to wait it out just need to know that you are moving in that direction with it.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (1lowcabrio)*

I thought the Ralliarts were only rated at 130HP.....they aren't powerful at all....


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1lowcabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1lowcabrio* »_John are you working on making this setup carb exempt I have the cash for the setup but I wont drop my money untill it will be smog legal please respond to this as there are more people than just me asking this same question of your setup.Not dogging you or anything I know these things take time and I am willing to wait it out just need to know that you are moving in that direction with it.

The kit is not CARB approved. I'm not sure if we will go for CARB next year or not. If you are looking for a CARB kit then the Neuspeed is your only choice that I know of right now. I think there could be a conflict when going to the upper stages if we were going to go for CARB. Not sure as of yet where this will go. My main goal is to make as much reliable performance from this engine as possible. I'm sure you CA guys know the trix to passing CARB down there. I know them and live in WA.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I'm sure you CA guys know the trix to passing CARB down there. I know them and live in WA. 

enlighten us oh mighty one!


----------



## 1lowcabrio (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

yes please because next year they are starting emmisions testing here in texas and I would hate to have all of my hard earned cash go for a setup that I cant even get inspected unless I am mistaken that this setup would not be legal when this starts here.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_
enlighten us oh mighty one!









Pretty sure you can find the info on the Vortex here. I need to stay out of this for a few good reasons. For now all of our parts and superchargers are race or off road use only.


----------



## 1lowcabrio (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So the only thing I can see is take it back to stock then re install after the testing..... how long of an install is it I am good with tools if it isnt that bad then this is an option I could live with also I am running a schrick276 will the charger work with it or will I need to install the oem cam?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (1lowcabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1lowcabrio* »_So the only thing I can see is take it back to stock then re install after the testing..... how long of an install is it I am good with tools if it isnt that bad then this is an option I could live with also I am running a schrick276 will the charger work with it or will I need to install the oem cam?

If your not in CA and they don't do a visual it should easily pass the sniffer with our new chip. Now that big bump stick is another story when it comes to emmisions. You will acctually loose some boost with that cam in conjuntion with a charger.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

check this link for the rallyart:
http://www.mitsubishicars.com/...s.jsp
162HP
Theres a dude annoying me every morning but im almost as fast as him with a common modded 2.0L!
I believe ya that with a bbm kit you where pulling!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Well in CA, if the kit doesn't cause a CEL you are fine. It is easy to find someone to pass the visual inspection, just find someone to let it fly. In CA even a intake pipe is illegal mane, screw it, someone will always be down out there.
So JBetz, does you kit cause a CEL or no?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Well in CA, if the kit doesn't cause a CEL you are fine. It is easy to find someone to pass the visual inspection, just find someone to let it fly. In CA even a intake pipe is illegal mane, screw it, someone will always be down out there.
So JBetz, does you kit cause a CEL or no?


I can't believe this is the first time i'm hearing about this.....Does it cause a CEL though???


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

I can't believe this is the first time i'm hearing about this.....Does it cause a CEL though???

easy fix... find on vortex a obd2 ecu that came of a car that didnt have an airpump! then u can easely remove airpump and not have any CEL's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















as vw valance! I gave him 1 ecu!


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
easy fix... find on vortex a obd2 ecu that came of a car that didnt have an airpump! then u can easely remove airpump and not have any CEL's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















as vw valance! I gave him 1 ecu!

Good info. Thanks..


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_
Good info. Thanks..

thats the easiest i have heard of... i dont know about any resistors or whatever that people ahve been talking about!. in my car i have obd1 intake manifolds so my mechanic had to make a custom piece to hold the airpump! not for long! few more things are in store for the car before the charger!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Well that is not that bad, use obd2 early ecu's. Well you could also just relocate the secondary air pump and run a modified pipe. 
I was really loving the idea of the resistor, but I guess the ecu will work, because then you can run a header and get no cel. Most aftermarket headers do no have a hole in the manifold for the secondary air injection air pump. I really will not miss the system, it just pumps a little air in the manifold after a minute warm up.
What else does the early obd2 ecu leave out? Any more information on the ecu codes, years of vechiles, obviously the cars without the air pump.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_The kit is not CARB approved. I'm not sure if we will go for CARB next year or not. If you are looking for a CARB kit then the Neuspeed is your only choice that I know of right now. I think there could be a conflict when going to the upper stages if we were going to go for CARB. Not sure as of yet where this will go. My main goal is to make as much reliable performance from this engine as possible. I'm sure you CA guys know the trix to passing CARB down there. I know them and live in WA. 

WHat about MK4? Will it be CARB Approved? Any estimates when you guys will start working on this? I am going FI this spring and by that time I want to have the option of choosing between Nuespeed and BBM!


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

All you guys asking about CARB approval are probably dreaming, honestly one of the best things about going with a SC vs Turbo is how easy it is to remove the modification from the car and put it back to stock. CARB approval is tough on anything that doesn't sacrifice performance, which is why I am thinking ultimatly this kit will not be CARB approved. Also most of the companys that do get CARB approval have a goal of that driving their business (like NoSpeed). BBM is a company with very performance specific goals and is offering a kit with a large amount of upgrades (which would then take the kit back out of CARB approval). So most people that spend the 2700 to get the kit will probably spend the extra lil cash to get stage 2 (then the whole CARB thing is a waste of time).
I would love to see this kit CARB legal, but I doubt it could happen without some more modifications to make CARB happy. Not to mention if the price of the kit were to have to go up more to make it CARB approved most people would then use this as another reason to say the kit isn't worth the money or that the NoSpeed is a better value for your $.
In the end, good work BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I look forward to throwing this on my car).
CARB freaking sucks..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Ohhh yeah and most mods aren't CARB legal, so it's really about what you can really get away with.


_Modified by Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 at 9:14 PM 9-18-2004_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

If anyone has one, I'm interested. I posted in classifieds but got nothing.
I cant' wait to buy my land up north so I can register there and have no more emissions worries









_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
easy fix... find on vortex a obd2 ecu that came of a car that didnt have an airpump! then u can easely remove airpump and not have any CEL's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















as vw valance! I gave him 1 ecu!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

In Oregon they put the older Digifant ECU cars on the rollers for
the under load test. I passed with this setup running 15psi


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_All you guys asking about CARB approval are probably dreaming, honestly one of the best things about going with a SC vs Turbo is how easy it is to remove the modification from the car and put it back to stock. CARB approval is tough on anything that doesn't sacrifice performance, which is why I am thinking ultimatly this kit will not be CARB approved. Also most of the companys that do get CARB approval have a goal of that driving their business (like NoSpeed). BBM is a company with very performance specific goals and is offering a kit with a large amount of upgrades (which would then take the kit back out of CARB approval). So most people that spend the 2700 to get the kit will probably spend the extra lil cash to get stage 2 (then the whole CARB thing is a waste of time).
I would love to see this kit CARB legal, but I doubt it could happen without some more modifications to make CARB happy. Not to mention if the price of the kit were to have to go up more to make it CARB approved most people would then use this as another reason to say the kit isn't worth the money or that the NoSpeed is a better value for your $.
In the end, good work BBM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (I look forward to throwing this on my car).
CARB freaking sucks..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Ohhh yeah and most mods aren't CARB legal, so it's really about what you can really get away with.

_Modified by Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 at 9:14 PM 9-18-2004_

Thanks for this post. I couldn't have said it any better myself. I'd say go with the Neuspeed kit if you are really that worried about CARB. If we find CARB feasible and our initial sales are high enough to justify it we will go for it. Until then we are sticking with our current company theme. We are going for and focusing on the maximum reliable performance that we can achieve at a very high value.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Thanks for this post. I couldn't have said it any better myself. I'd say go with the Neuspeed kit if you are really that worried about CARB. If we find CARB feasible and our initial sales are high enough to justify it we will go for it. Until then we are sticking with our current company theme. We are going for and focusing on the maximum reliable performance that we can achieve at a very high value.


Just felt it needed to be said by someone who is a totally unbiased 3rd party. Most people don't think of this as the feasabilty of what they want, just how much they can get, for the least amount of money and trouble. I have been dealing with CARB issues for a long ass time with other cars and bigger problems than a SC..... keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

037-906-259 with no letter ending is the ECU that maverick gave me.Right away when we installed it we noticed that the airpump didn't go on







I've had 2 different TT chips in this ECU and have since taken out the airpump/egr completely,(swapped in an OBDI head).According to Maverick's VAG-com tool I pass everything perfectly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (vw valance)*

you pass everything but visual inspection........ once again the reason why CARB sucks. Smog equipment is not backwards compatible no matter what you do. You could probably pass (if you found a shop that doesn't look that close) but it's tough.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

ok... explain then why some obd2 cars came w. airpump and why some of them didnt?
that confuses me.. right now if i do everything that vw vallance did, no mechanic would be able to tell things are missing unless they were anal vw freaks who know ins and outs of the cars!?!?!


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

*1.* Since the two engines are practically the same, what will be the major differences between kits for the MKIII and MKIV cars that would be the cause for the extended amount of time it will take for a kit to be available for MKIV cars?
I have some theories in my head but I'd like to hear what you have to say first.
*2.*Also, I don't know why this is usually the case but the AEG engine is usually never on par, as far as trq/hp, with the ABA engines with respect to turboing/SC'ers. I'm not asking for a promise but could you in some way reassure us MKIV owners that if we buy this kit it will actually put down close if not the same figures as is being put down on the MKIII cars.
thanks,
Julian


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_*1.* Since the two engines are practically the same, what will be the major differences between kits for the MKIII and MKIV cars that would be the cause for the extended amount of time it will take for a kit to be available for MKIV cars?
I have some theories in my head but I'd like to hear what you have to say first.
*2.*Also, I don't know why this is usually the case but the AEG engine is usually never on par, as far as trq/hp, with the ABA engines with respect to turboing/SC'ers. I'm not asking for a promise but could you in some way reassure us MKIV owners that if we buy this kit it will actually put down close if not the same figures as is being put down on the MKIII cars.
thanks,
Julian

The mkIV is very similar. The intake is on the other side and it is drive by wire. It shouldn't take us that long once we really sink our teeth into it. Testing and chip tuning takes the most of the time.
I think the biggest thing that holds up the power is the tuning for drive by wire. I'm not really sure as we have yet to really get into it.


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_ok... explain then why some obd2 cars came w. airpump and why some of them didnt?
that confuses me.. right now if i do everything that vw vallance did, no mechanic would be able to tell things are missing unless they were anal vw freaks who know ins and outs of the cars!?!?!









It really depends, not being a smog tech I am not exactly sure what they look for. I am sure your smog standards are nowhere near as strict as the ones I deal with, but in CA they put forth a massive effort to squash any kinda of tinkering with smog equipment. With Test-only stations and some makes and models of cars being designated as gross polluters you have to test yearly and deal with a more strict list of the places you can test.
Like I said you *CAN* get away with anything, it's all about where you go and who is testing your car when it comes to our crappy smog standards.


----------



## lilldbone (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Hey i just bought a 2.0L Jetta and i'm looking to put some money in it. I was thinking of putting the bbm supercharger in it. do you have a store front where i can go ask questions? i live local


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_The mkIV is very similar. The intake is on the other side and it is drive by wire. It shouldn't take us that long once we really sink our teeth into it. Testing and chip tuning takes the most of the time.
I think the biggest thing that holds up the power is the tuning for drive by wire. I'm not really sure as we have yet to really get into it.

Not all MKIVs are drive by wire


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (lilldbone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilldbone* »_Hey i just bought a 2.0L Jetta and i'm looking to put some money in it. I was thinking of putting the bbm supercharger in it. do you have a store front where i can go ask questions? i live local

Yes, come on by.
The good news is that we have a shipment of 20 more compressor units shipping from Sweden early next week. We should have them on our shelves the following week if they do not get hung up in customs. The only bad news is that more than half are already accounted for.


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The only bad news is that more than half are already accounted for.









yep, and one of those is mine







can't wait for it to get over here (germany) i just hope that it dosen't get lost in the Army mail system (or stolen from the APO when it finally does get here)


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

I have couple of comments here:
1. AEG has a throtle cable like the ABA
2. AEG has the same HP and TQ specs as the ABA.


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

What about AZG?


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, come on by.
The good news is that we have a shipment of 20 more compressor units shipping from Sweden early next week. We should have them on our shelves the following week if they do not get hung up in customs. The only bad news is that more than half are already accounted for.

Any of those coming to those of us that have pre-ordered mk3 obd1 kits? Would like to have this thing in the car and running correctly before winter hits. Pre-ordered it 2 months ago and was told I'd have it the first week in August. Now I have been told its not coming until the middle of October. 
What's the news for the obd1 chip tuning?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_What about AZG?

Sorry, drive by wire! You are out of luck for now.


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

what about the 99.5 mk4? whire or not?


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

what about the 99.5 mk4? w







ire or not?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_what about the 99.5 mk4? w







ire or not?


you have drive by cable


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyCorrado* »_
Any of those coming to those of us that have pre-ordered mk3 obd1 kits? Would like to have this thing in the car and running correctly before winter hits. Pre-ordered it 2 months ago and was told I'd have it the first week in August. Now I have been told its not coming until the middle of October. 
What's the news for the obd1 chip tuning?

Yep OBD I is next up for chip tuning. The OBD II has taken much longer to get dialed in thus pushing the OBD I out further. We are really close to having a really great running OBD II chip done!
Thanks again for your patience


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hey Jbetz i have a 2.0 obd2, so u almost done with the chip tuning, i am really interested in one of these kits, but i am also interested in the Stage 2, if i buy the stage one for now how long would it take for the stage 2 to come out and how much more for the upgrade, aight thanks Jbetz great post i read the whole thing and different prices were thrown up as well as not so accurate date
Wes


----------



## Z000M (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

still no word on the completion date?


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

cable? so... is that good or bad?








help me out please. i am lost.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Z000M)*

when is stage II and III supposed to come out?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_cable? so... is that good or bad?








help me out please. i am lost.

Depends how you look at it! If you want the BBM charger then it is good news since they only need to modify the piping and the chip tuning little bit.
If you had the drive by wire, things will get UGLY when it comes to chiptuning.
In my opinion, cable throtle is better...


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

thanks man. i had no ideea. now I am happy. I want the bbm charger but I don't want to wait forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

yea, if BBM could put out some numbers with a stage III, i'd look into it, but if they wait too long, ill have already gone with a custom turbo setup..........


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_hey Jbetz i have a 2.0 obd2, so u almost done with the chip tuning, i am really interested in one of these kits, but i am also interested in the Stage 2, if i buy the stage one for now how long would it take for the stage 2 to come out and how much more for the upgrade, aight thanks Jbetz great post i read the whole thing and different prices were thrown up as well as not so accurate date
Wes

OBD II has been shipping out. We have a good chip running right now. We are just leaning her down a bit on the bottom end and refining it. Stage II is near ready for testing and tuning. I hope to have it ready next month. The way things have been going it can always take longer. Right now and of course this can change. For stage II we are running our custom lower compression head gasket, more boost and an asymmetrical cam. Price to be determined.
Thanks again!
Have a great weekend










_Modified by JBETZ at 11:02 AM 9-26-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_yea, if BBM could put out some numbers with a stage III, i'd look into it, but if they wait too long, ill have already gone with a custom turbo setup..........









Perhaps they should actually come out with it first before posting up numbers


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
OBD II has been shipping out. We have a good chip running right now. We are just leaning her down a bit on the bottom end and refining it. Stage II is near ready for testing and tuning. I hope to have it ready next month. The way things have been going it can always take longer. Right now and of course this can change. For stage II we are running our custom lower compression head gasket, more boost and an asymmetrical cam. Price to be determined.
Thanks again!
Have a great weekend









_Modified by JBETZ at 11:02 AM 9-26-2004_

john right now what is the largest cam you have tested with this set up i will be doing a new motor sooner than i thought and would like to know what size cam i will need. actually while i think of it ill email you in the morning about someother information i need about it to 
thanks 
jay white
[email protected]


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

right on right on, ill be getting in contact with you as soon as you post stage 2 is ready, im just saving as much as possible now, but if stage 2 isnt ready then i will order stage 1 for the time being and upgrade stage 2 aight Thanks a lot peace
wes


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

I have a question, your chip is for what octane? 
Also will you make a higher octane chip available for race gas or similar octane values?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

hey John, when are you going to have that updated chip ready..? im dynoing my car next week and i'll see how the A/F ratio is... who knows, maybe the chip i have right now is fine and it was other problems like a blown gasket


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

make sure u get that dyno posted when ur done ... ver interested to see ur #s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_I have a question, your chip is for what octane? 
Also will you make a higher octane chip available for race gas or similar octane values?

We are using 92 octane.
You can run some more boost with the same chip and higher octane. What you can get away with has some variables.
I have yet to play around with racing fuels on this set up.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

JBETZ,
I'm taking a 3500+ Mile trip next month. Will I be OK with your original chip(1st batch)? She seems to be running a little rich.. just want to make sure that's OK for a long trip.
My other option is to take the kit out of the car and return to the car to stock just for the trip. Will I be OK leaving in the colder plugs while running stock?
Otherwise.. she's running great with NO issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The fuel smell is gone







About how many LBS should the kit be making from 2k-4k? Im making about 5PSI.. and then it climbs to 7PSI after 4500k. Just curioius..
Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_JBETZ,
I'm taking a 3500+ Mile trip next month. Will I be OK with your original chip(1st batch)? She seems to be running a little rich.. just want to make sure that's OK for a long trip.
My other option is to take the kit out of the car and return to the car to stock just for the trip. Will I be OK leaving in the colder plugs while running stock?
Otherwise.. she's running great with NO issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The fuel smell is gone







About how many LBS should the kit be making from 2k-4k? Im making about 5PSI.. and then it climbs to 7PSI after 4500k. Just curioius..
Thanks again,
Mark

Your fine going on a trip, I've taken mine on a bunch of long trips. We should have the new chip for you by then. I see about 5-6 in the middle rpm and 9-10 at red line. It does hit a little higher on the boost scale now that it is much cooler up here in the NW.


----------



## dr_seuss_101 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

A QUESTION FOR JBETZ or if u can answer it.. Now I've tryed to read along with this project and i think its looking great cant wait till i know i can pass an emisions test but anyway its question time ive seen that you can up a 16v head on a x-flow that when turboed gains good hp # could that happen with this kit?????


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (dr_seuss_101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_seuss_101* »_A QUESTION FOR JBETZ or if u can answer it.. Now I've tryed to read along with this project and i think its looking great cant wait till i know i can pass an emisions test but anyway its question time ive seen that you can up a 16v head on a x-flow that when turboed gains good hp # could that happen with this kit?????

I know the thread is getting pretty big, this question has been asked a couple of times now. The 16V is a completely different configuration. Check out our 16V ltd. from the our home page. There is allot more to it than just the head. 
Thanks again


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

jbetz can i email you about some questions i have on the charger? i was going to im you but your im is off 
thanks.
jay


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_jbetz can i email you about some questions i have on the charger? i was going to im you but your im is off 
thanks.
jay

sure
[email protected]


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

has anyone ripped there car down the track yet im curious to know what ur running 1/4 mile


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Any update on when the next obd2 kits are going to be shipping out? Its coming close to show-n-go and it would be awesome to have it a few days, even a day before then so I can put it on.. I was told they should be shipping out the first 2 weeks of October when I ordered it, just curious and anxious of coarse!


----------



## azninferno (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_has anyone ripped there car down the track yet im curious to know what ur running 1/4 mile

Yea, some numbers would be nice. Lets hurry up these MK III kits so they can start on the MK IV. Ill definitely be in for that


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (azninferno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azninferno* »_
Yea, some numbers would be nice. Lets hurry up these MK III kits so they can start on the MK IV. Ill definitely be in for that 

For sure, but the only thing is then there will probably be another wait for us DBW guys. And I'm still bogged down by the "I have to pay tuition"


----------



## rubbin (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

I have a question. My motor has about 195,000 km. Will I need to rebuild my motor in order to run stage I or will I be ok? If I lower the compression on stage I will that help? The car is a daily driver so is the kit reliable? 
Thanks Guys any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FAQ Again (Smartiepants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartiepants* »_I thought I would bring this to the top again.
The following is a summary of posts concerning the BBM supercharger for the 2.0L 8v engine. The questions are formulated based on questions from various others, and interpreted by me. The answers are based on posts given by John and Ryan, who are the representatives. Since this is done by me, there may be errors, the original posts can be found at: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=14
I take no responsibility for anything that may be incorrect in this, I have done my best to make it all accurate, however it may contain errors. This is only meant to provide an overview for people not wishing to read the entire 14 page thread found in the the previous link. Some things may have been changed since the making of this summary and many of the answers are estimations made by John and Ryan.
I have sent this to John, he has updated things where I have erred, or things that have been determined since the original posts. 
*Will BBM have a supercharger that is AEG friendly for all of us 99 and up guys or is this 8 valve project just set for the ABA engines?? *
Yes, we are taking this on next as some of the parts from the ABA kit cross over. Parts in Italic are directly from the email that I recieved from John. Please address any questions do him, as all of this that I have included is second hand knowledge.
*Will there be multiple stages? *
Yes there will be stages I – IV
*Is the kit CARB legal? *
The stage I will hopefully pass this test, but going up in numbers, it becomes less likely.
_Stage II and III should also pass tbd. The first 50 kits will not be CARB approved. The only changes we need to make for the next batch of kits for CARB approval are:
Route the valve cover breather to the intake side of the charger and not use the breather filter. 
Make an air-pump relocation bracket for cars with the pump. 
The rest of the kit should pass CARB when we are ready with no problems._ 
*What boost levels and horsepower will the various stages have? *
_This has yet to be determined. We are still tuning and optimizing stage I_
_I’m not sure what the shipped kits will produce at Stage I. We are still testing and tuning. The OBDII is tricking and we do not want to jump the gun with false figures. I’m confident that it will be a better performer than other options out there. _
They do not wich to have numbers posted as of yet
*What do the various stages bring? *
Stage I – Basic setup
Stage II – Lowered compression + better chip tuning + lowered compression + Bigger injectors + More boost
Stage III – Intercooled Setup + 268/260 cam + smaller pulley (more boost) + larger MAF housing (maybe)
Stage IV – Forged Rods + Forged pistons + even bigger injectors + 100 Octane
*When will this be available? *
Original estimate June 1 2004, but now the date is passed, aim is now for end of June
_We are hoping to ship by the end of July. The way things go it could take longer, whoever we are doing our very best to get them ready. All of the components are in full production, the chargers themselves rest on our shelves with lots of parts. The mandrel bent tubes are coming in by the end of June._
*Are there any pictures? *
















*Is the kit loud? *
This kit is silenced from the very beginning (all stages)
*How is the boost controlled? *
By the diameter of the pulley
*Can I reserve my supercharger? *
You can call and place a 50% deposit (aka $1250)
*How much will this cost me? *
Stage I - 2699 USD
Stage II – 2999 USD
The rest is unknown as of yet.
*Can I upgrade the stages? *
Yes, this can be done without wasting any parts, the chips will be replaced. They will ‘be offering an very good deal to upgraders’
*When will this be available to the AEG? *
Hopefully 2-3 months following the ABA kit.
_This may take a bit longer for the AEG._
*What is the compression at each stage? *
Stage I - Stock
Stage II – 9.0:1
Stage III – 9.0:1
Stage IV – 8.5:1 or 8.0:1
*Will this kit affect my mileage? *
It will drop only slightly when driving normally, when you floor it, it will use more fuel
*Who are the official people I can contact to ask my questions/place my order/etc? *
[email protected]
(253) 833-2299
*I have lots of miles on my engine, will this kill it? *
Boost does not kill engines, if it is well maintained, and well tuned, it should run properly.
If there is anything that anyone out there (especially John or Ryan) would like to see me add to this, please IM me. I check vortex almost daily. I am an MK4 owner, so I focused mostly on that, because I have more knowledge of that area, please do not hesitate to let me know.
1st EDIT
*Will the kit work on a car with Air Conditioning?*
Yes
*Will you be able to buy the IC kit separately?*
Yes
*How much does the kit weigh?*
~28 lbs
2nd Edit
*Will this work with an automatic transmission?*
Yes, it should
3rd Edit
*What kind of numbers do we expect?*
This needs to be clarified 100% but from what I gather it will be around 160 crank hp and 170 crank torque.
4th edit
Updated price.
_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:14 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 4:15 PM 6-15-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 5:37 AM 7-8-2004_

_Modified by Smartiepants at 10:51 PM 9-1-2004_


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hmm i want this tooo bad, damn damn damn damn, i just bought new performance clutch/flywheel, 3.94 R&P, .75 fifth gear and a quaife LSD with 80% shim kit, hmmmm sounds to me like i need to go to the bank for a loan for stage 2, hmmmm nice update


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

hey john did you happen to get my email yesterday? just curious to see, i have been havong problems with msn lately. and i had a few other questions also, would it be possible to run underdrive pullies along with this kit? just curious since i will be ordering a set soon, and i am not running a ac compressor so that may help power wise i hope


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_hey john did you happen to get my email yesterday? just curious to see, i have been havong problems with msn lately. and i had a few other questions also, would it be possible to run underdrive pullies along with this kit? just curious since i will be ordering a set soon, and i am not running a ac compressor so that may help power wise i hope









I got your email, working my way through them.
An underdrive crank pulley will spin the charger slower thus making less boost.
Thanks again


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I got your email, working my way through them.
An underdrive crank pulley will spin the charger slower thus making less boost.
Thanks again

dam so much for that idea


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

i am sure this has been answered before... what about the lighter flywheel? will that help anything? thats what is going into my car in few days... since i got to change the clutch! dahm presure plate failing!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_i am sure this has been answered before... what about the lighter flywheel? will that help anything? thats what is going into my car in few days... since i got to change the clutch! dahm presure plate failing!









It wont really matter that much.
Either way is good.
There are a couple of schools of thought on this.
Some say that the heavier flywheel helps to keep the rpm's up during shifts. Some say the rpm's go up quicker... either way is fine.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hey jebtz im gonna go try and get a loan for this how much would shipping be to hawaii, just a ball park figure since i need the loan to cover shipping costs to aight thanks
Wes


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

damit ... i wish i didnt have to pay for my own school... otherwise i would already have this baby!


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

i lightned my flywheel its 6 or 7 lbs now it made a huge diffrence now i have to get one for the turbod golf next


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

JBETZ,
Any update on when the next obd2 kits are going to be shipping out? Its coming close to show-n-go and it would be awesome to have it a few days, even a day before then so I can put it on.. I was told they should be shipping out the first 2 weeks of October when I ordered it, just curious.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

is it possible to buy #31 MAF extension separately?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_JBETZ,
Its coming close to show-n-go and it would be awesome to have it a few days, even a day before then so I can put it on.. I was told they should be shipping out the first 2 weeks of October when I ordered it, just curious.

ha, boy does that sound familiar


----------



## mrk130 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

doug, why do you hate your car?


----------



## skolby (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: (mrk130)*

I just finished reading most of the posts in this now 35 page topic, and I have to say I am thoroughly impressed with the possibilities of this kit. I know from my power mechanics class that the fabled lyscholm supercharger is the most efficient design made. To have a bolt on kit that is made for my specific car blows my mind. As soon as I get enough money saved up this will most likely be my next major purchase. I would like to extend my thanks to everyone at BBM for taking the effort to develop this product. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (skolby)*

250 Miles straight thru driving and NOOOO issues








Went back and forth with a 1.8T on the AC Expressway.. I'm proud to say I pulled from him every single time







I got a wave and a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sucks in the rain.. wheelspin is really bad during hard acceleration.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (mrk130)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrk130* »_doug, why do you hate your car?


ha i wrote that the other night when it took me like 6 damn hours just to unbolt the stupid exhaust manifold from the downpipe to extraxt the head... i don't reaaaally hate it, i just dislike it because it never runs correctly


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_
Sucks in the rain.. wheelspin is really bad during hard acceleration.

damn you can chirp the gears in your kit? i don't think my clutch holds enough to chirp any gears


----------



## 95vwjet (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

ne dynos????


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (95vwjet)*

Any guess on when the mk4 kits will begin to be looked at. Doesn't really seem to hard to make the adjustment from platforms...just curious since the mk3 kits seem to be a success.


----------



## azninferno (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Any guess on when the mk4 kits will begin to be looked at. Doesn't really seem to hard to make the adjustment from platforms...just curious since the mk3 kits seem to be a success. 

yea, i think us MK IV guys all wanna know


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

for the guys posted above try check the previous page, it has a update that he posted on there, and for the fact that the obd1 kits are now being made it should give u a idea of time on when it might come out and has been stated b4 that it might be a lil longer to tune and make the kit, sorry not trying to be mean but it has been posted plenty of times if u read the whole thing, no beef or anger from me


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
damn you can chirp the gears in your kit? i don't think my clutch holds enough to chirp any gears









They chirp from 1st to 2nd, and sometimes 2nd to 3rd.. but no spin on dry pavement. I have a new transmission and clutch with 7k, still holding up great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is the f'n kicker http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm having some issues and might have to put the charger up for sale.. and hopefully not the car too


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

i hope its not b/c of the charger, but then again i hope u get to keep it


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

The charger played some part only because of $$ otherwise i would keep it in the car. In the meantime I'm going to leave it in the car for anyone who wants to see it or take a ride in it. 
I'm still gonna keep the car though


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

uh-oh... are people, besides me, having some technical problems with the kit??







what was your problem?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

did u ever dyno ur car? before u blew a headgasket?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

Noooo.. never said I have any problems. The kit is flawless in regards to the way that it runs. In the beginning I had 2 issues which worked themselves out after a few weeks.
1. Smell of gas in the passenger compartment
2. Rough bouncing idle
Both issues are no more. Truthfully the car is a beast, I'll gladly let anyone take her for a spin. I just f'd up a few personal things and now i am strapped for cash. I'd sell my kidney but I think I may need it with all the drinking I do. If I can hold on to the kit, I will.. but in the past few weeks it has become more apparent that it would be best to let it go. 
I want to get it to a DYNO before I let it go.. so that maybe coming up soon.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Nah...sell the kidney! You only need your liver for drinking!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i experienced the bouncing idle too, what was the cause of that?


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_i experienced the bouncing idle too, what was the cause of that?
 
I think with the new injectors and chip, the car just took some time to adjust. Bouncing idle is gone now.. but when i first had everything installed and running, it was really really rough and progressively got better.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98Wulf* »_ 
I think with the new injectors and chip, the car just took some time to adjust. Bouncing idle is gone now.. but when i first had everything installed and running, it was really really rough and progressively got better. 

dam that sucks that you may have to sell that set up i know you were mad happy to be getting it in the first place...sell the kidney then just take out a loan for another one when you need it LOL j/k
you should head over to the bristol dyno day coming up soon, i may have to venture over there to take a peek


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

my cars never going to run right, i give up
its either running rich as hell right now or misfiring, can't tell anymore since i've experienced each one so many times















now smokes coming from something on the exhaust side of the block.... don't know if the exhaust manifolds not seated correctly or the gaskets on backwards (is that even possible?????????) 
i just give up, my cars never going to run
























_Modified by performancevdub at 9:19 PM 10-5-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

It didn't sound like it was misfiring....


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

i just took my car for a drive down the road, drove fine.... didnt see any smoke until i arrived at my house and a HUUUGE cloud of white smoke caught up with the car and i smelt a burnt smell, popped the hood and more white smoke came out, WTF is going on?!!??!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

I noticed when I removed my header and put the brospeed one on a white smoke as well. I contributed it to the exhast obviously coming of the manifold. I just let it burn off, it wasn't a big deal. If you continually have smoke, something must be loose right?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_I noticed when I removed my header and put the brospeed one on a white smoke as well. I contributed it to the exhast obviously coming of the manifold. I just let it burn off, it wasn't a big deal. If you continually have smoke, something must be loose right?

how long did the white smoke last?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

At least a couple days of running it, it still smoked. Actually I really sorta freaked out after a long hard day of work and thought I was seeing something when I was stopped and a bunch of smoke came up from under the hood.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

what did the smoke smell like exactly and did you ever find out what caused it?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Sounds like a bad head gasket.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

white smoke went away, car runs again!!!








John - how long until the new chip, im running pretty rich


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Glad to hear that, you just ran it out eh?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Sounds like a bad head gasket.


Head gasket has already been replaced.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Ok, we just received another shipment of compressor units. 
More than half are sold. You guys with pending orders should all ship out the first of next week. 
Thanks again for your business.


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Even the pending OBD1 kit orders?








What's the status on the chip tuning for the OBD1 kits, John?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyCorrado* »_Even the pending OBD1 kit orders?








What's the status on the chip tuning for the OBD1 kits, John?

OBD I is still pending on the chip tuning.
Not sure when we will be done with the tuning.
Every time I look into the proverbial crystal ball it takes longer than forcasted.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I'm not sure if this has been discussed already, but will there need to be any hacking/ reshaping of the front bumper when installing the FMIC, specifically for the MKIV cars when going to the stage II/ III upgrade?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_I'm not sure if this has been discussed already, but will there need to be any hacking/ reshaping of the front bumper when installing the FMIC, specifically for the MKIV cars when going to the stage II/ III upgrade?

NO ITS A AIR WATER INTERCOOLER NOT A CRAPPY FMIC


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

Oh, air to water, hmmmmm............... OK. Makes sense.
Another question: What is the optimal size (diameter-wise) of piping, in regards to an exhaust, that would work most effecient with a supercharged 2.0?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyCorrado* »_Even the pending OBD1 kit orders?








What's the status on the chip tuning for the OBD1 kits, John?

We are working on an OBD I car right now as we speak.
Hope to have some kind of news by the end of this week.
Haha, that rhymes.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_Oh, air to water, hmmmmm............... OK. Makes sense.
Another question: What is the optimal size (diameter-wise) of piping, in regards to an exhaust, that would work most effecient with a supercharged 2.0?


i'd say 2.5"


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

john remeber to keep me in mind witht he obd1 kits


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

so hows the update with the tuning, are the kits still runnin rich and have u started with stage 2 yet, i will hopefully get the stage 2 when it comes out-whenever it comes out, i dont like too run rich, it kinda sucked last time i turbo'ed and ran very rich on my b13 aight peace


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

hey john, any updates with the mk4 platform?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_so hows the update with the tuning, are the kits still runnin rich and have u started with stage 2 yet, i will hopefully get the stage 2 when it comes out-whenever it comes out, i dont like too run rich, it kinda sucked last time i turbo'ed and ran very rich on my b13 aight peace

Stage I kits are running great! The power went up to 154whp at stage I with further chip tuning. They still run just a tad rich on the very bottom and during the warm up cycle. Not rich like black smoke or anything. All people have been reporting back that they love the kit and it is the best thing that they have ever done for their cars. We are working on an OBD I car right now. The MkIV goes under the knife the first of Nov. We are shipping out MkIII OBD I & II kits right now as we speak. If you buy the OBD I kit we will need to send you the final chip at a later date. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So is the OBDII chip "finalized" now? Because when I did Doug's head gasket, the plugs were black after only 2 weeks, and his pistons, valves, combustion chamber, etc....were coated in carbon.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_So is the OBDII chip "finalized" now? Because when I did Doug's head gasket, the plugs were black after only 2 weeks, and his pistons, valves, combustion chamber, etc....were coated in carbon. 

Doug most likely had some of that build up from being the first gini pig. He had the first and only kit out there for awhile and we went though oh maybe 5 chip changes since then.
Yep, we have the new and way improved chip is done.



_Modified by JBETZ at 11:31 AM 10-12-2004_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yep, we have the new and way improved chip is done.


Awesome, when should i be expecting the chip in the mail?
-Doug


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Cool...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
Awesome, when should i be expecting the chip in the mail?
-Doug

We sent them all out the other day. You should see them by the end of this week or maybe the first of next week.
Thanks again


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
We sent them all out the other day. You should see them by the end of this week or maybe the first of next week.
Thanks again

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Got my new chip today. From my limited trial, it seems to be much better. I can't wait to open her up and see what refinements it has.


----------



## wickedgift (Jul 5, 2003)

JBETZ, good luck you are doing "good buisness" a solid. thank YOU for your efforts. can't wait!


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Stage I kits are running great! The power went up to 154whp at stage I with further chip tuning. They still run just a tad rich on the very bottom and during the warm up cycle. Not rich like black smoke or anything. All people have been reporting back that they love the kit and it is the best thing that they have ever done for their cars. We are working on an OBD I car right now. The MkIV goes under the knife the first of Nov. We are shipping out MkIII OBD I & II kits right now as we speak. If you buy the OBD I kit we will need to send you the final chip at a later date. Thanks again for all of your support.

John, does this mean that I need to pay the other half for the OBD1 kit and it will ship out? I paid half to reserve a kit way back in July.........



_Modified by IndyCorrado at 5:50 PM 10-14-2004_


----------



## winfield (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
They still run just a tad rich on the very bottom and during the warm up cycle. Not rich like black smoke or anything..

Does this mean that the final chip for OBD II will continue to idle rich at the low end, or will that be fixed with this final chip?
What is the fuel ratio on this final chip?
Thanks


----------



## JettaAE (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (winfield)*

hmm this kit looks awesome...i am def. considering getting it, its a good hunk of change tho...start saving now i guess


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (winfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winfield* »_
Does this mean that the final chip for OBD II will continue to idle rich at the low end, or will that be fixed with this final chip?
What is the fuel ratio on this final chip?
Thanks 

The latest chip that we are running does not run rich at idle. It does run a tad rich during the warm up cycle. This is probably good seeing some people will get into the boost with cold engines... although this is not recommended. The latest chip runs really good. It starts off on the bottom end at about 12.0:1 and then climbs to the mid range to about 12.5:1 This is under full boost load of course. We also gained 5 more hp with this chip. The latest dyno put down 154 whp.
Thanks again!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## winfield (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The latest chip that we are running does not run rich at idle. It does run a tad rich during the warm up cycle. This is probably good seeing some people will get into the boost with cold engines... although this is not recommended. The latest chip runs really good. It starts off on the bottom end at about 12.0:1 and then climbs to the mid range to about 12.5:1 This is under full boost load of course. We also gained 5 more hp with this chip. The latest dyno put down 154 whp.
Thanks again!
Have a great weekend!









Thanks John - sounds great!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

new chip is great!!! can already tell its very smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Updated Chip arrived... even better now. Smooth Idle and acceleration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even my girlfriend asked why the car drove smoother







Anyhow.. too much dam rain to open her up on the highway. 
Oh yeah.. back to the bouncing tach at idle.. just waiting for that to go away.
John,
What do we do with the old chip? Looks like a Rice Chex.. maybe I''ll eat it


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

was that on a car with ORIGINAL(FACTORY) exost, air filter, camshaft...???


JBETZ said:


> The latest dyno put down 154 whp.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_
was that on a car with ORIGINAL(FACTORY) exost, air filter, camshaft...???


JBETZ said:


> The latest dyno put down 154 whp.






JBETZ said:


> All bone stock with a TT exhaust system.
> The kit includes a high flow air filter.


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
The latest chip that we are running does not run rich at idle. It does run a tad rich during the warm up cycle. This is probably good seeing some people will get into the boost with cold engines... although this is not recommended. The latest chip runs really good. It starts off on the bottom end at about 12.0:1 and then climbs to the mid range to about 12.5:1 This is under full boost load of course. We also gained 5 more hp with this chip. The latest dyno put down 154 whp.
Thanks again!
Have a great weekend!









Not bad. So this is stg 1 on a mk3???


----------



## cshiflett (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
Can you post a link to the install instructions for the kit? (Trying to see if this is something I can do or if I need to get help from a Pro).
Also, I assume the kit comes with everything needed to install it. If I recall correctly I heard you have to pull the oil pan, for example. Does the kit come with a new gasket, as an example? If it requires other components to install it, where is the list of what is required? Special tools would also be helpful (beyond standard items like wrenches, sockets, etc).
Finally, not so worried about CARB requirements since I'm not in CA, however I am looking at this to add pep to the daily driver. Does this kit cause any issues with the car's internal emissions tests? Does it generate any errors that trigger the CEL?
Thanks.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (cshiflett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cshiflett* »_John,
Can you post a link to the install instructions for the kit? (Trying to see if this is something I can do or if I need to get help from a Pro).
Also, I assume the kit comes with everything needed to install it. If I recall correctly I heard you have to pull the oil pan, for example. Does the kit come with a new gasket, as an example? If it requires other components to install it, where is the list of what is required? Special tools would also be helpful (beyond standard items like wrenches, sockets, etc).
Finally, not so worried about CARB requirements since I'm not in CA, however I am looking at this to add pep to the daily driver. Does this kit cause any issues with the car's internal emissions tests? Does it generate any errors that trigger the CEL?
Thanks.

I was able to install the whole thing with the basic tools in my garage. I have a fair amout of experience with engines, but by no means a pro. There are a couple of tricky bits, such as harness routing and oil feed/drain lines. Nothing I couldn't think my way through. I could see where some could have troubles though.
It came with TB and Oil Pan gaskets. 
It, for the most part doesnt trigger a CEL. I'm not really one to say because I stupidly broke my MAF so my CEL is on. 
Other than the little things, the kit went in easily. 
I love it and as it has been stated before, It's the best thing I have done to my car.



_Modified by BMGFifty at 7:14 PM 10-18-2004_


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeehaww!!!
NO MORE black bumper around the exhaust pipe!!!!
New chip runs great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

anybody have this setup at the track yet?


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_anybody have this setup at the track yet?

yea i'd like to know too


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

hey, i've been hovering around this thread for a while trying to keep up with the posts, was wondering if the mk4 supercharger will fit on a 99.5 2.0 8v, and when they're going to be ready to buy, just ne updates i guess.....sorry if this has been posted in the past 37 pages too lazy to read every single page


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

MK4 is in development


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

yeah, i think john mentioned that they will begin on the mk4s in november


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

dont forget about obd1 mk3 Turbo or this, I cant decide


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_yeah, i think john mentioned that they will begin on the mk4s in november

thanks, thats cool as long as i can put one in by next summer, but do you guys know if it fits on a 8v also?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*

this is MADE for the 8v so it should fit











































another quick FAQ would be nice


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricardo* »_
this is MADE for the 8v so it should fit











































another quick FAQ would be nice









ok thanks, i found it on page 29 after searching for a while, sorry for wasting ur precious time on my stupid question....


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*

should we start another thread for this...I'll be easier to read















I feel like an expert on this thread....







cause all I do is read every single post














im loco en la cabeza


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*

If you guys start another thread..post the link at the end of this thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

Update:
So last week we finished our full installation CD with 8 megapixle pics. It took some time, finally it is complete. It makes the install way easier. The kits have been going together beautifully and moving out the door.
We are down to about four kits another batch should be close behind.
Our OBD I chip is getting worked on right now as we speak.
MkIII stage II should be ready soon, OBD I & II
The MkII kit is also in testing.
We hope to have a small run done on these before the end of this year.
MkIV goes under the knife Nov 1st
We hope to ship these in Spring 2005
Thanks again!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Nice... so by the time I have the money to do this, the Mk4 kits should be ready, and the MkIII kits should have all the bugs out









keep up the good work


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

So please don't tell me you'll have SII by the middle of November







cause I don't want to redo work if I can help it


----------



## Blue Jetta (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

a little off topic, but does bbm have a canadian distributor?


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

SO Im scrud. I'm going to the state on january. Is any possiblite to get the kit for a MKIV AZG? (drive by wire)


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So please don't tell me you'll have SII by the middle of November







cause I don't want to redo work if I can help it









You don't really need to redo any work when going up in the stages.
With stage II you can keep the charger installed swap out the chip, pulley, cam and head gasket.... and away you go with even more power.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Update:
The MkII kit is also in testing.


Am I reading this right? Is this for ABA swaps in Mk2 chassis?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Jetta)*

Off topic no im interrested 2!
I guess RMR autosport could import!
And by the way the us dollar goes... in spring 2005 it will be cheaper for us canadians to buy this kit!
Sorry about this post but its a fact!
A cd rom coool, great job and for the website 2 by the way!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_MkIV goes under the knife Nov 1st
We hope to ship these in Spring 2005
Thanks again!


JBETZ,
That would be awesome. Finally some news for the MK4 guys.
Couple of questions:
1. When you say MK4 do you mean AEG engines? They are still equipped with throttle cable! 
2. Do you plan on working on Drive-By-Wire engines at the same time as the ones with throtle cable..
I think that you should get things done for the AEG fellas like me and worry about DBW cars later!








Also, have you investigated the option of installing a socket in all MK4 ECU's so that you can send chip updates the same way you do for MK3 owners. I mean, it would be kinda hard for the MK4 guys to send you the entire ECU for reprogramming each time you update the software...
BTW, keep up the good work. I have been saving cash for a while and if you can deliver a reliable set-up for AEG you will have my business also... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vasillalov at 7:39 PM 10-27-2004_


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I have been saving cash for a while and if you can deliver a reliable set-up for AEG you will have my business also... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vasillalov at 7:39 PM 10-27-2004_


I am with you man
As soon as you guys come out with the reliable set-up for AEG you can count on my business olso. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
Am I reading this right? Is this for ABA swaps in Mk2 chassis? 

This is for 1.8L Digifant cars.
We already have a ton of people swapping the ABA into MkII chassis right now.
A few people are also running the ABA in MkII with Digifant.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

JBETZ,
That would be awesome. Finally some news for the MK4 guys.
Couple of questions:
1. When you say MK4 do you mean AEG engines? They are still equipped with throttle cable! 
Yes, throttle cable first.
2. Do you plan on working on Drive-By-Wire engines at the same time as the ones with throtle cable..
One at a time is plenty.
I think that you should get things done for the AEG fellas like me and worry about DBW cars later!








Also, have you investigated the option of installing a socket in all MK4 ECU's so that you can send chip updates the same way you do for MK3 owners. I mean, it would be kinda hard for the MK4 guys to send you the entire ECU for reprogramming each time you update the software...
Yes, we will socket all solder in style ecu's
BTW, keep up the good work. I have been saving cash for a while and if you can deliver a reliable set-up for AEG you will have my business also... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks, I think the baby boy that is due any day now helps to light a fire under my azz.
_Modified by vasillalov at 7:39 PM 10-27-2004_


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

hey jbetz,
I was wondering, the pulleys u posted on your site under 2.0 can be installed to run more boost right. B/c i am lowering my compression when i get it anyway b/c i need a rebuild on my motor. 
And i am gonna custom make an intercooler with some parts i already have.
Also one more thing, if i were to to have an sds engine management system- I would be able to run it with the it right if i had it tuned. Its basically like tuning the chip it comes with right?? 
aight thanks jbetz lmk peace


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_
Also one more thing, if i were to to have an sds engine management system- I would be able to run it with the it right if i had it tuned. 

Sure you could use stand alone. I do have a question though; if we wanted to run the higher boost pulley, maybe with a head spacer, could you adjust the chip for optimum power, or would that even be nessicary? Could we just use the smaller pulley with the regular stage 1 chip?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

not to sound like an idiot or anything.... but what happens to that big ass coolant hose that goes from the head to the passenger side of the radiator? i mean, that compressor is one big piece of machinery, and i can't imaging that it wouldn't get in the way of that hose (don't know how an mk3 engine bay looks off hand, but i know that when i did my swap, there was only one place that hose could go.... and thats right next to the passenger side headlight, kinda near the alternator)
sorry if its been answered, but honestly.... 37 pages? i think its time for a central faq, and a new thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

It's snug but it fits quite nicely...everything that is in the stock bay stays there...98Wulf has some pix of his...and I'll snap a few pix of mine this weekend...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

BBM's install write-up and pics can answer almost all questions about fitment... if someone could host it for a download or post it on a web page that would help a lot... I thought it would be more complicated to install it, but the write-up looks relatively easy, just time consuming.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

I did the install in a few stages...Did tear down in 2 hours one night. The next day me and one friend did most of the sc install and swapped front brakes/rotors/knuckles/bearings and had to change the cam back to stock and swap the underdrive pulley to stock all that in about 4 hours. The third day I did belts and sensor and oil pan and a nut/bolt check in 4 hours...and that was about it....plus I wasted a couple more hours running back and forth to PepBoys ad AutoZone for a stock accessory drive belt, oil and filter...
...
So I figure about 10 hours for the charger install and at least half the time solo...I do have the luxury of power tools and a lift... a pretty easy install. The hardest parts are seperating the injector harness from the throttle harness and getting the diverter valve parts into the super tight area between the intake manifold and the charger...


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:42 PM 11-4-2004_


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The hardest parts are seperating the injector harness from the throttle harness and getting the diverter valve parts into the super tight area between the intake manifold and the charger...

I took off the intake manifold, removed fuel rail, swapped injectors and plugs in about 30 minutes... just make sure u cover the intake ports to the motor.. otherwise you'll be throwin wrenches around the garage when something falls in there.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

sorry!


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 4:49 PM 11-6-2004_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_Send me the file C7rONi3x, i will host it.
so send it to [email protected]

_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 6:15 AM 11-6-2004_

I would really rather you guys didn't host it.
I'll get it up on our site soon.
If anyone needs a copy I'll send them a disk.
Thanks


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Any pics or progress updates on the start of developing the MkIV kit???


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

I'm sorry to say that we have evaluated the MkIV kit and it is on hold. We were hoping to mount it in the same position as the MkIII, this will not work. If we ever do an MkIV kit it will require a cast intake manifold to hold the charger. At this time it is not in our plans to do this. The good news is our MkII digifant kit is running and in testing. Sorry to break the bad news to you MkIV guys out there, we are also disappointed.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Let me be the first to say... damn.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

sell the MK4 and buy an MK3 then buy the charger with the left over dough you have


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (Lewylou78)*

any basic info to be had on the digi kit ? looking at doing another swap but curious about this kit.rough numbers.how much will have to be changed or will it be stright bolt on.because if you get past the nasty MAF and make some decent numbers you will be alot of peoples hero


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (Blue Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Jetta* »_a little off topic, but does bbm have a canadian distributor?


I don't think so, and they only ship with UPS, imagine how much we will end up paying


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I'm sorry to say that we have evaluated the MkIV kit and it is on hold. We were hoping to mount it in the same position as the MkIII, this will not work. If we ever do an MkIV kit it will require a cast intake manifold to hold the charger. At this time it is not in our plans to do this. The good news is our MkII digifant kit is running and in testing. Sorry to break the bad news to you MkIV guys out there, we are also disappointed.








how could you do this to me, i wanted it so bad


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL_GTI* »_







how could you do this to me, i wanted it so bad


me too...


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*

turbo it is


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Vento 3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento 3* »_

I don't think so, and they only ship with UPS, imagine how much we will end up paying









there's ways around it ya know.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbetz* »_ If we ever do an MkIV kit it will require a cast intake manifold to hold the charger. At this time it is not in our plans to do this.
 Say it aint so...say it aint so...







Looks like no force induction for me







Looks like it's an MK V for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Do you have any ideea how long was I waiting for this???








Don't you think that you should probably try harder?
What? Did I bought the most stupid car in the world? There has to be a way for you guys to do this. Neuspeed did it. Why couldn't you?

_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I'm sorry to say that we have evaluated the MkIV kit and it is on hold. We were hoping to mount it in the same position as the MkIII, this will not work. If we ever do an MkIV kit it will require a cast intake manifold to hold the charger. At this time it is not in our plans to do this. The good news is our MkII digifant kit is running and in testing. Sorry to break the bad news to you MkIV guys out there, we are also disappointed.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

NOooooo... bummer.......Thanks for checking it out though


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

i think b/c nuespeed is a roots charger with mounts as ur valve cover or intake manifold. the bmm kit is a screw type compressor charger, WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY different but similar in names, hence both superchargers. Its ok guys just buy a g60 for cheap and drop it in with the charger(very unique for Mk4, but it is kinda a bummer b/c a friend of mine wanted this and i wanted to drive it


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

G-60s were called grenades for a reason... the old G-Lader chargers were ridden with manufacturing flaws...


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_
What? Did I bought the most stupid car in the world?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_Do you have any ideea how long was I waiting for this???








Don't you think that you should probably try harder?
What? Did I bought the most stupid car in the world? There has to be a way for you guys to do this. Neuspeed did it. Why couldn't you?



You make it sound like they're trying to purposely screw you over. They're not.
He explained his position. A MkIV installation would require a new manifold casting, which would likely add considerably to the cost of the kit. This extra cost could only fairly be amortized across just the MkIV kits. My guess is that a business decision was made that the added costs would place the development of the MkIV beyond the investment/return ratio based on potential sales at the higher costs.
Neuspeed did it because they used a completely different charger design, and incorporated the manifold casting into both the MkIII and MkIV kits. This reduced the individual platform investment because the manifold was integral to the design in the first place, the cost is born out across all of their kits, and they don't have to take a kit designed for one platform and redesign and retool it for another platform.
Ya know what, on second thought, you're right. They're purposely out to screw you over at the expense of all other MkIV owners. 
Why make money on selling their products to MkIV owners when they can bend you over the fender?








Maybe if you ask real nice, they'll make a whole special kit just for you..?


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Lewylou78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewylou78* »_sell the MK4 and buy an MK3 then buy the charger with the left over dough you have



















I was so anxious to hear what the status was going to be for the MKIV, rather get an MKIV with the charger now


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I'm sorry to say that we have evaluated the MkIV kit and it is on hold. We were hoping to mount it in the same position as the MkIII, this will not work. If we ever do an MkIV kit it will require a cast intake manifold to hold the charger. At this time it is not in our plans to do this. The good news is our MkII digifant kit is running and in testing. Sorry to break the bad news to you MkIV guys out there, we are also disappointed.

I've been following all 38 pages of this thread and it saddens me to hear this. However, maybe hope is not gone. I read how you said the MKIV will need _"a cast intake manifold to hold the charger"_. Can you please better explain what you mean by this







Also, was that the only complication or were there others. I'd imagine chip tuning but I'm refering to mechanical/ space issues??
I'm here thinking that what if an MKIV owner, like myself







, was to buy th MKIII kit and have a shop fabricate this "cast manifold" you speak of and take care of whatever else it is that is stopping this charger from being placed on practically the same engine but in a newer car. Would this be realistically feasible???


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_Did I bought the most stupid car in the world? 
 Ok. Just to be fair, he did just hear some terrible news regarding the future of the MKIV 2.0 world so give him a break. When I first read it my brain farted a little too.


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_ Ok. Just to be fair, he did just hear some terrible news regarding the future of the MKIV 2.0 world so give him a break. When I first read it my brain farted a little too.









So did everyone who bought mkiv's have brain farts too??


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_turbo it is

Correctomundo!
I will make the final decision between Neuspeed and EIP turbo systems this spring. If Neuspeed drops their price to flat $2000 I will jump on it. Otherwise, I am going for the EIP turbo kit...

JBETZ,
I am very sorry to hear that the MK4 is on hold (probbaly indefinitly). I was hoping that you will offer an alternative for the MK4 users!


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

I guess the intake to right side instead of left in MK3 as to do...
Since the belt that drives the charger stays on the same side.
Im saying that since a mounting bracket could always be done i guess!
NS did it as an intake manifold and the MK3 Kit has a long tube running from the trottle body to the factory air box.
Im not an enginer for sure!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Correctomundo!
I will make the final decision between Neuspeed and EIP turbo systems this spring. If Neuspeed drops their price to flat $2000 I will jump on it. Otherwise, I am going for the EIP turbo kit...

JBETZ,
I am very sorry to hear that the MK4 is on hold (probbaly indefinitly). I was hoping that you will offer an alternative for the MK4 users!


Neuspeed makes a turbo kit for the 2.0 Mk4?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_

Neuspeed makes a turbo kit for the 2.0 Mk4?

welcome to 2 years ago


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_

Neuspeed makes a turbo kit for the 2.0 Mk4?

i think he is reffering to the neuspeed supercharger vs. EIP turbo kit


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL_GTI* »_
i think he is reffering to the neuspeed supercharger vs. EIP turbo kit

yes i am


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I will make the final decision between Neuspeed and EIP turbo systems this spring. If Neuspeed drops their price to flat $2000 I will jump on it. Otherwise, I am going for the EIP turbo kit...


Those are my plans exactly as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xgtiride* »_
Those are my plans exactly as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think they don't going to drop the charger price coz now theres is no bbm charger for the MK4, then adding to this, theres now atp kit for the mk4 azg... I allready check it out with atp... so eip mayby is in the same posicion of atp... so they are the only brand who's sellinf FI kit for the MK$.... what do you think?....


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*

hopefully i'll be running the mk4 eip stage II kit in about 3 months


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtreyesg2* »_

I think they don't going to drop the charger price coz now theres is no bbm charger for the MK4, then adding to this, theres now atp kit for the mk4 azg... I allready check it out with atp... so eip mayby is in the same posicion of atp... so they are the only brand who's sellinf FI kit for the MK$.... what do you think?.... 

Whoa.... rewrite that....It's hard to understand what you are saying...








I think that EIPrich said that there is a throttle-by-wire turbo set-up, but I don't recall exactly. Some one will have to ask him... If that is what you are trying to say.

Note changed:
From Rich... SOME DBW HOPE
Absolutely! We have been building DBW software since '00. 
Let us know and we will build the system to your needs. 
You also get 10% off the Turbo System price for being a VWVortex member.
-Rich




_Modified by xgtiride at 8:01 PM 11-10-2004_


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (xgtiride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »__
I've been following all 38 pages of this thread and it saddens me to hear this. However, maybe hope is not gone. I read how you said the MKIV will need "a cast intake manifold to hold the charger". Can you please better explain what you mean by this. Also, was that the only complication or were there others. I'd imagine chip tuning but I'm refering to mechanical/ space issues??
I'm here thinking that what if an MKIV owner, like myself, was to buy the MKIII kit and have a shop fabricate this "cast manifold" you speak of and take care of whatever else it is that is stopping this charger from being placed on practically the same engine but in a newer car. Would this be realistically feasible???

_

just waiting on a definitive answer(s), not trying to be pushy


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 6:27 AM 11-11-2004_


----------



## GTS2nd20l (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thats it im buying a R32....Oh wait, thats much of a better idea ether.
Props to all the 1.8t owners for have it "easy"


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0LGtiPwr* »_
I've been following all 38 pages of this thread and it saddens me to hear this. However, maybe hope is not gone. I read how you said the MKIV will need _"a cast intake manifold to hold the charger"_. Can you please better explain what you mean by this







Also, was that the only complication or were there others. I'd imagine chip tuning but I'm referring to mechanical/ space issues??
I'm here thinking that what if an MKIV owner, like myself







, was to buy th MKIII kit and have a shop fabricate this "cast manifold" you speak of and take care of whatever else it is that is stopping this charger from being placed on practically the same engine but in a newer car. Would this be realistically feasible???

So basically our plans were to mount the compressor on the front of the engine just like we did on the MkIII.
There just isn't enough room to do this. The mount for the alternator is much different.
The plan is to possibly cast an intake manifold with the inter cooler core inside of it and mount the charger out back right onto the intake manifold. First we need to tool up and make the MkIII cast liquid air intake manifold. Or we could skip the MkIII stage III kit and pump this money and time into the MkIV kit. As it is right now we are making more MkIII supercharger kits, testing the MkII kit, testing the stage II MkIII kit and waiting for 2005 to get here.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (GTS2nd20l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTS2nd20l* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thats it im buying a R32....Oh wait, thats much of a better idea ether.
Props to all the 1.8t owners for have it "easy"

well, not that easy trust me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

when can we expect MK3 stage III w/ the intercooler/intake???
you will have another customer that day







*not me, my friend*


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_ Or we could skip the MkIII stage III kit and pump this money and time into the MkIV kit. 

Go for the MK4 charger...
There will be much less MK3 stage 3 customers than MK4 stage 1 customers. There are a lot of GOLFs and JETTAs out there simply waiting or not knowing about the BBM kit being in development.
I seriously doubt that MKIII fellas with stage 2 will be so much more than all the MK4 onwers desiring for more power..
At this point I think you should weigh not the cost or time of developing the MK4 stg1 vs MK3 stg.3 kits but rather the pottential market demand!
And yes, I will be willing to shell out extra 100-200 bucks if you have an MK4 stage 1 ready by the spring.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

hoho!
This could turn into a debate mk3 vs mk4 hehehe
Just to say that i think theres more to do with greater results with an MK3 and the ABA engine.
The 2.0L gets less tuning friendly as year goes and this is just another example...
Example #2 my MK2 2.0L was so great and quick with simple boltons...
Market demand hmmmm i never saw so much tuned MK3 this year in my area!
My wish of course is that they will do everything to make everyone happy but lol its hard as ... to do!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

This is yet another reason why I'll be ditching the ABA in a few years and.....if I stay in the VW family.....getting a 2.0T FSI engine....


----------



## GTS2nd20l (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_This is yet another reason why I'll be ditching the ABA in a few years and.....if I stay in the VW family.....getting a 2.0T FSI engine....

x2
Or....your neighborhood friendly V10 TTDI ^^


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

how many buyers do you think you'll have for the MK2?
Seriously i don't think there will be to many. What would be the point of spending money in a car that is that old?
I mean the car is cheeper then the charger most of the times.
I dont wanna offend the MK2 owners but that is just how I see it. I wouldn't buy an mk2 car.
The MK3 is not bad but how manny buyers do you think you'll have on te stage 3?


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

Yah but your argument is total bs to this company. Look at what they develop, race inspired superchargers. All you have to look is at their corrado's for pure passion of racing. Why would someone buy a corrado and make it fast? It is a old car, but people love them. Your argument lacks vigor, my friend bought a 16v gli a few months ago and it pulls harder then my 2.0 with some mods. The point is, just because you have a new car, and your segment has a higher market demand just doesn't mean crap to this company. Unless I am missing something, your train of thought is ridiculous. For some people, life is not about the money, it's about what you want to do that makes you happy. School teachers don't make that much money, but they love what they do buddy.







If you are so much into the profits of vw mk4's, why don't you make your own company, mr. entrepreneur? Hey you could be like abd and make tons of products that suck, but at least your market driven! If you wanted a faster mk4, why didn't you finance the slightly extra for the 1.8t that everyone and thier mom tweaks out?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

Besides fluxburn's argument... the biggest factor I see for fewer MkIV SC sales is VW warranty...many MK IV's still have a considerable amount of warranty and with as many problems as they have faced with recalls and what not why void the warranty? Mk IIs and III are all well out of warranty, cost very little and MkIIs are light and make very nice track cars...be it 1/4milers or autoxers...I'm sure a company as well established as BBM has projected enough to know which will be the best move for them...and MkIvs probably aren't where it's at.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JBETZ
thanks for crapping on the MKIV guys
since ur saying that a MKIII stage3 kit is more important than a MK4 stage 1 kit
i guess we will just have to spend our money somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_JBETZ
thanks for crapping on the MKIV guys
since ur saying that a MKIII stage3 kit is more important than a MK4 stage 1 kit
i guess we will just have to spend our money somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm agree with you


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (fluxburn)*

Don't you compare mk2 whith corado. Corado is a very nice car. And no offense but I am prety shure that any company even bbm is intrested in profits. I am no expert but I was not born yesterday. 
I didn't know a lot about engines when I bought my jeta. I boughted because I liked the way it looked and I got it for a nice price. After a while I started to look for the details under the hood and I found out that the 2.0 is a ****y engine. But anyway the prise was good and I can't say I made a bad investment. I wanted to improove it. There was the neuspeed charger, that I was not too interested about cause it is not upgradeble. Than I found out about bbm. On that time mk3 was just a project, and I called them and they told me that they will build a charger for the mk 4 too.
So of course I am mad. I was waiting for this for more than a Year.


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

mk3 owners had been waiting since they first put out the charger for the corrado and 16v... give it some time.


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

well we're dying out here man, ricers are putting up fights, this is not acceptable, bbm save us







don't give up so fast on the mk4 project please....


----------



## Blue Jetta (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*

save yourselves and buy a mk3.








btw, do any of you read the posts and/or know how much work would be involved in casting a new mk4 intake?


_Modified by Blue Jetta at 8:29 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Jetta* »_save yourselves and buy a mk3.








btw, do any of you read the posts and/or know how much work would be involved in casting a new mk4 intake?

_Modified by Blue Jetta at 8:29 PM 11-13-2004_

Thanks for the advice, i guess i could always tune my moms mk3 jetta














, no it's just this was my best solution, i respect their decision, not whining


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_So basically our plans were to mount the compressor on the front of the engine just like we did on the MkIII.
There just isn't enough room to do this. The mount for the alternator is much different.
The plan is to possibly cast an intake manifold with the inter cooler core inside of it and mount the charger out back right onto the intake manifold. First we need to tool up and make the MkIII cast liquid air intake manifold. Or we could skip the MkIII stage III kit and pump this money and time into the MkIV kit. As it is right now we are making more MkIII supercharger kits, testing the MkII kit, testing the stage II MkIII kit and waiting for 2005 to get here.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

For once in history, the Mk3 2.0 actually wins something!


----------



## premiersound (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_JBETZ
thanks for crapping on the MKIV guys
since ur saying that a MKIII stage3 kit is more important than a MK4 stage 1 kit
i guess we will just have to spend our money somewhere else http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I dont think hes crapping on anyone. Our cars are older and not fast, your cars are much much newer and not fast either...I bought my mkIII KNOWING it wasnt fast but was an improvment over what i was driving. And its old and no warranty issues so i could do whatever i want to it. Wait your turn....good things come to those who wait....eventually you will have one it just takes time. 
Besides the fact that i think it would be easier in this case to continue with the MKIII stage3 since they already have a good foundation to work further on. Once thats all said and done they will most likely work on the mkIV's get a good foundation and go from there. 

If your all SOOO impatient just go turbo...you could easily upgrade the turbo sooner then they will probally put out a stage one SC kit











_Modified by premiersound at 7:32 PM 11-14-2004_


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Go for the MK4 charger...
There will be much less MK3 stage 3 customers than MK4 stage 1 customers. There are a lot of GOLFs and JETTAs out there simply waiting or not knowing about the BBM kit being in development.
I seriously doubt that MKIII fellas with stage 2 will be so much more than all the MK4 onwers desiring for more power..
At this point I think you should weigh not the cost or time of developing the MK4 stg1 vs MK3 stg.3 kits but rather the pottential market demand!

Man I havent read this thread in a while. i have to agree with others when they say to go buy a 1.8t. Many have bought 2 point slows and traded for the 1.8. I think that the mk3 owners arent tight wads like the mk4 owners seem to be not all of them just some. even if they did make the bbm charger for the newer 2.0 you would still have to put oil into it every 500 miles just like most do now. get the nospeed supercharger ar see if vf makes one for the car, they do build them for the mk3 why not the mk4? I have talked with JBETZ via email and he is a great guy to deal with about this set up. He told me straight out what i can and cant do with the kit not alot of companies will do that, most will walk around your questions. so quit yer bitchin and go find some other charger for the mk4 or go complain in the mk4 forums about how life isnt fair and you should be treated like gold because you own the greatest thing in the world.








as for the other comment about the mk2s not being cool and the mk3 are okay that is a great comment form a mk4 owner. if owners of mk2s are swapping aba motors into the cars what makes you think that they wont bolt a charger onto it?
my 2 cents flame all you want i could care less


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

this really sucks....







looks like Im in the market for a 1.8T swap


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

The only reason we are done with the prototype MkII is because it uses nearly all the same parts as the MkIII kit. 
We may still start on the MkIV kit this summer, for now it is just on hold.


----------



## djtunes (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
as for the other comment about the mk2s not being cool and the mk3 are okay that is a great comment form a mk4 owner. if owners of mk2s are swapping aba motors into the cars what makes you think that they wont bolt a charger onto it?


My MkII is in the shop getting a 2.0 and I'll be going the SC route as soon as I finish paying for the swap!


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (djtunes)*

i hope the mk2 kit does well, my digi needs some kahonies


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (djtunes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djtunes* »_
My MkII is in the shop getting a 2.0 and I'll be going the SC route as soon as I finish paying for the swap!









cool that is what i want to build next a mk2 jetta all 2.0 charged


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Hey Doug, do you have a link to those videos?


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

you mean STARTING summer of '05?


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_this really sucks....







looks like Im in the market for a 1.8T swap









That's exactly what I plan to do too.


----------



## 96gti2.0L (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Any word on OBD1 software?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (nirav)*

VFE is working on a Mk4 2.0L charger also... might be worth looking into. I think the Neuspeed Charger isn't worth the money...


----------



## MikeJetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

They stopped working on this kit!!!!! I think they said something about not enough gains and not enough interest.









_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_VFE is working on a Mk4 2.0L charger also... might be worth looking into. I think the Neuspeed Charger isn't worth the money...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (MikeJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeJetta* »_They stopped working on this kit!!!!! I think they said something about not enough gains and not enough interest.











As of when? There site doesn't mention anything about stopping that I see...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (MikeJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeJetta* »_They stopped working on this kit!!!!! I think they said something about not enough gains and not enough interest.










Neither of these statements is true. How could we say this when a BBM screw compressor has never even been mounted on an MkIV? The interest has been amazing! We are only putting this on hold. It may come to life next year.


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

I think they were refering to the VF engineering charger not the BBM one.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (sims159914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159914* »_I think they were refering to the VF engineering charger not the BBM one.

Oh sorry, you might be right. I read these things incorrectly at times.








Our MkIII kits are still flying out the door!
We just ran out again and have more in the werks.
Hope to have the next batches going out next week.
OBD I chip is taking as long as the OBDII.
Hope it is done soon.
Thanks again!


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

No, no. He was right. He just put the quote underneath his statement which made it confusing.


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Jesus, I go away for awhile and this thing goes from 2 pages to 40!!!! I can never read all this. Can you gimme a quick rundown on it? $$, hp, time to install, how long to ship, all that. better yet can you just link me? thanks


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (EVILDEEDZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVILDEEDZ* »_Jesus, I go away for awhile and this thing goes from 2 pages to 40!!!! I can never read all this. Can you gimme a quick rundown on it? $$, hp, time to install, how long to ship, all that. better yet can you just link me? thanks

they have an ad on december issue european car, selling the kit for $2499


----------



## EVILDEEDZ (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Vento 3)*

awesome, i just kicked that mag up this mornin. Ill have to read it as soon as i get done with work


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

I think my supercharger setup is getting quieter as it breaks in. Is anyone else experiencing this? It's not a bad thing, I just want to make sure I'm not crazy. It's still loud enough to attract crouds when I rev it in a parking lot.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

whats the timeline on stage 2 or 3 for OBD 1 cars, Im in the process of purchasing a ported head, so if i need to put a spacer HG or whatnot might was well while its all open.


----------



## lrflorida (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Besides fluxburn's argument... the biggest factor I see for fewer MkIV SC sales is VW warranty...many MK IV's still have a considerable amount of warranty and with as many problems as they have faced with recalls and what not why void the warranty? Mk IIs and III are all well out of warranty, cost very little and MkIIs are light and make very nice track cars...be it 1/4milers or autoxers...I'm sure a company as well established as BBM has projected enough to know which will be the best move for them...and MkIvs probably aren't where it's at.









They are probably well established, but before start talking about MK4 Kits coming soon they should go thru the design and development process first. They are making advertisements for the MK4 coming soon on the Europeans Car Magazine..BBM YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR SH?T TOGETHER BEFORE START MAKING ANOUNCEMENTS.










_Modified by lrflorida at 12:44 PM 11-19-2004_


----------



## GothicRod (Nov 19, 2004)

Has anyone from California installed this? Is it carb approved (sticker?) & if you have it were you able to pass smog?
Hard to do anything here, even with a 2.0L
thanks in advance


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (GothicRod)*

i'm curious on the timeframe for OBDI as well if it'll be out by the end of jan i'll be one of the first in line, if later i'll do some other porjects first...
also timeline on other stages, cause i'll ship my head out to get worked and score a copper head gasket if they are coming in late winter/early spring...


----------



## GTS2nd20l (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (GothicRod)*

You've read it people!
The world HATES your MKIV 2.0l and your destined to be drivin a granny car FOREVER.
O wait....I drive one too. SUCK! 








!!!!IMO!!!!! Some company needs to pull the plug out of there butt, wait a year (when MY warrenty runs out) and work some way around this whole minmal power gain/intake manifold crap! Somebody did it for Honda...why are we being left out? 
Till then I will continue shifting "fast" and making "WOOOOOOOOSH" sounds while I drive. CuZ my VDUB is wack y0!


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (GTS2nd20l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTS2nd20l* »_Till then I will continue shifting "fast" and making "WOOOOOOOOSH" sounds while I drive. CuZ my VDUB is wack y0!

Dont forget to yell "VTEC!!!!!!"


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Do you have to eliminate the AC to fit this supercharger on the 2.0? I was looking at the pics of the setup, and I was wondering how it fit in there, and what happens to the big coolant hose that usually runs right there in fron of the intake manifold?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (ghettobillgates)*

Deleting the AC isn't needed...BBM has made it so you can squeeze this puppy in between the radiator and the block....it's tight but all fits very nicely!


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey guys.
My wife and I just had a 10.4lb baby boy yesterday. I might not be back on here until mid next week. I'll try to answer any of your questions next week. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks again and have a Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Congrats, big little fella huh


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Hey guys.
My wife and I just had a 10.4lb baby boy yesterday. I might not be back on here until mid next week. I'll try to answer any of your questions next week. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks again and have a Happy Turkey Day!









Holy crap....my female Lhasa Apso is only like 13lbs.....that's a big baby.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

Congratulations!
I admit I'm a little disappointed to hear that the mk4 kit will take more time, but seeing as I just bought a montana green 91 8V that's completely hooked up and just begging for power, I think I can deal







It just means that I'll have a fast mk2 and a pristine SLC while the wife has a cushy mk4. I'll







to that








Keep up the good work (in the office and at home!), I'll be dropping some dough your way sometime next summer.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lopan)*

blah blah blah, wake me up when the kit for the MkIV is ready


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_blah blah blah, wake me up when the kit for the MkIV is ready









agreed


----------



## MTL_GTI (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_blah blah blah, wake me up when the kit for the MkIV is ready









what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (MTL_GTI)*

Congratz on the bambino ! 
And to you mkIV guys .... SCREW the mkIV !! In fact , TWIN screw it !! haha ... no really , good luck to you on your HP ventures . I'll be hookin up some BBM boost as soon as the bank looks right ! I take it the software issues have been fixed ? ( sorry ... not readin through the last 20 pages )


----------



## j5project (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Hey guys.
My wife and I just had a 10.4lb baby boy yesterday. I might not be back on here until mid next week. I'll try to answer any of your questions next week. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks again and have a Happy Turkey Day!









10.4lbs thats one healthy boy.... i think your gonna have to put a charger on the stroller...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (j5project)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j5project* »_
10.4lbs thats one healthy boy.... i think your gonna have to put a charger on the stroller...









i bet john will say its already in development








i bet it will be done befrore the mk4 chargers are done also


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

THat's funny!


----------



## AlbanyNYdubguy (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Hey guys.
My wife and I just had a 10.4lb baby boy yesterday. I might not be back on here until mid next week. I'll try to answer any of your questions next week. Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks again and have a Happy Turkey Day!









Congrats on a big bad ass baba boy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_I think my supercharger setup is getting quieter as it breaks in. Is anyone else experiencing this? It's not a bad thing, I just want to make sure I'm not crazy. It's still loud enough to attract crouds when I rev it in a parking lot.









yea man, mine is SUPER quiet now, because it dosen't run! i really wish i knew what the hell the problem is, but can't really drive it to the shop or anything to check it out b/c it won't run anymore! i put up w/ 200 miles of the car just barely running like ass telling myself that it can only get better and now i'm stuck w/ a 2 ton paper weight







i'm starting to feel like i'm going to have to re build my car around this thing (i.e. replace every little part until they're all new) and of course i'm in germany which makes everything suck so much more








why does it seem like i'm the only person that's having problems w/ the kit? i must've put it in wrong or something..... sorry i'm a little upset right now b/c my car has never let me down before, but i guess i let her down. 
oh well, if worse comes to worse i may be selling a kit that only has 200 miles on it (mostly just cruising on the autobahn)























p.s. congrats on the addition to the family JBETZ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope that you all are doing well and wish you the best for the future










_Modified by ABNGTI at 1:49 PM 11-27-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*

You should meet Doug sometime....


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_
yea man, mine is SUPER quiet now, because it dosen't run! i really wish i knew what the hell the problem is, but can't really drive it to the shop or anything to check it out b/c it won't run anymore! i put up w/ 200 miles of the car just barely running like ass telling myself that it can only get better and now i'm stuck w/ a 2 ton paper weight







i'm starting to feel like i'm going to have to re build my car around this thing (i.e. replace every little part until they're all new) and of course i'm in germany which makes everything suck so much more








why does it seem like i'm the only person that's having problems w/ the kit? i must've put it in wrong or something..... sorry i'm a little upset right now b/c my car has never let me down before, but i guess i let her down. 
oh well, if worse comes to worse i may be selling a kit that only has 200 miles on it (mostly just cruising on the autobahn)























p.s. congrats on the addition to the family JBETZ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope that you all are doing well and wish you the best for the future









_Modified by ABNGTI at 1:49 PM 11-27-2004_

AH! welcome to the club of cars that don't work correctly







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

not only does my car not work correctly it doesn't work at all


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*

hey i have a few questions before i drop my order in (credit card is in hand)
1.) is obdI done yet? (that's the biggest one)
2.) seeing that i'm already running the 260/268 cam which is part of the stg II setup, could i purchase the approiate smaller pulley from you at this time and thicker copper headgasket, if the gaskets aren't complete i can find one locally as well
drop me an email in between midnight feeding... and congrads
[email protected]


----------



## LouderLowerFaster (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

40 pages.....are you serious? Im back on like the 13th or somthing. I didnt think this thread was still going.
Anyway, an early merry X-mas to all!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_not only does my car not work correctly it doesn't work at all

















Hopefully your car will get sorted out. Forced Induction tends to bring out the worst in cars and sometimes a small little thing can throw off the whole system. Don't give up yet. I'm sure its something small. (I hope)


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_THat's funny!


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_
1.) is obdI done yet? (that's the biggest one)
2.) seeing that i'm already running the 260/268 cam which is part of the stg II setup, could i purchase the approiate smaller pulley from you at this time and thicker copper headgasket, if the gaskets aren't complete i can find one locally as well


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (LouderLowerFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LouderLowerFaster* »_40 pages.....are you serious? Im back on like the 13th or somthing. I didnt think this thread was still going.
Anyway, an early merry X-mas to all!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









Just scan thru for JBETZ's responses on each page, he usually quotes and answers everyones' questions. Saved me a lot of time!


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_If Neuspeed drops their price to flat $2000 I will jump on it

They just did


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_
They just did










yeah cuz its the worst thing ever created


----------



## jtreyesg2 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
yeah cuz its the worst thing ever created









not anymore.....







U$2000, makes it so reliable, math makes sence just calculate hp per dollar, I'm tired of wait something that will never hapend (MK4), I'm going neuspeed....


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (jtreyesg2)*

got to wait for the distributors to see their price...when Neuspeed was seeling for $2499 some shops were selling it for $2200


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (ricardo)*

wow they drop it again...
lol i guess this thread as to do with it!
Makes more sense in the hp gain for $, only VF is way out i guess!
Correct me but around 3000$ ouch!


----------



## bugstreetracer (Aug 2, 2002)

is there any way to get this charger to fit on a 4th gen beetle, or does any one know if they are planning on making a kit for any of the 4th gen. cars?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (bugstreetracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugstreetracer* »_
is there any way to get this charger to fit on a 4th gen beetle, or does any one know if they are planning on making a kit for any of the 4th gen. cars?

nope they only care about mk3
looks like they would rather make a stage 1, 2, and 3 mk3 kit before gettin the stage 1 mk4 kit done


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re:*

NS says they'll bring you up to 132hp. 
BBM says they'll bring you up to 160hp.


----------



## BIG E! (Oct 11, 2004)

any new news? ive been reading this whole thing the last few nights, whew!
im either doing this or a custom t3.
any feedback from would be greatly apprechiated with people that have the kit.
any news on obd1 applications?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
nope they only care about mk3
looks like they would rather make a stage 1, 2, and 3 mk3 kit before gettin the stage 1 mk4 kit done









want some chesse to go with that whine?








just ditch the god awful mk42.0 and get a mk3 2.0, at least oil doesnt just dissapear from our motors


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
want some chesse to go with that whine?








just ditch the god awful mk42.0 and get a mk3 2.0, at least oil doesnt just dissapear from our motors










No, it doesn't disappear... it just blows back into the intake boot via the POORLY DESIGNED PCV valve... Mk3's aren't perfect either...


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

No, it doesn't disappear... it just blows back into the intake boot via the POORLY DESIGNED PCV valve... Mk3's aren't perfect either...

i dont lose any oil i cahnge it at 3k miles and the same amout that comes out is the same amount that goes in all the time, no problems after driving it 5 years


----------



## djtunes (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

never thought i'd see the day where people bragged about their 2liter


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
want some chesse to go with that whine?








just ditch the god awful mk42.0 and get a mk3 2.0, at least oil doesnt just dissapear from our motors









i would get a mk3 but they r ugly.
ive had my car for 2 years, it has 75000 miles, and i have been spraying it for about 20000miles..........no oil leaks, no probs, nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep ur mk3


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
i would get a mk3 but they r ugly.
ive had my car for 2 years, it has 75000 miles, and i have been spraying it for about 20000miles..........no oil leaks, no probs, nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep ur mk3

after 5 years and 125k miles i dont mind if i do


----------



## charliemonster42 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Talk to John at BBM. But they should fit, they fit on 16v's. But why waste all that money for 240whp? Turbo that bizznitch

id kill for 240whp!! my car would own everything...
oh man....
id be beating my dads c32 amg!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*


_Quote »_If Neuspeed drops their price to flat $2000 I will jump on it


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_They just did









I was right again. Just as I expected. And this is right before Crhsitmas....
Makes me wonder how cheap will this kit end up by spring time! And yeah, distributors will offer an even better deal justifying the purchase of a mild cam and/or smaller pulley!
One thing is for sure: I got very disappointed (and I still am) when BBM announced that they will put the MK4 charger on hold. No blame though, its their company and its their business.
However I must thank them for stirring things up for Neuspeed and finally providing an alternative to the Neuspeed charger!


----------



## SuperNick_G60 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

i just want 200whp... im half way there!! muahahahahaha


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_want some chesse to go with that whine?








just ditch the god awful mk42.0 and get a mk3 2.0, at least oil doesnt just dissapear from our motors









My AEG does not burn a single drop of oil! I must be lucky then huh?








Don't put all MK4s 2.0 engines under the same denominator. Don't forget that the MK4 2.0 head flows about 8% better than the ABA head!


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

but its still slower.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Don't put all MK4s 2.0 engines under the same denominator. 

the denominator is the part on the bottom of the fraction... so you can't put anything under it anyway







. sorry, had to be a smart ass.... 
on topic part: i want a supercharger.


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-joe* »_the denominator is the part on the bottom of the fraction... so you can't put anything under it anyway







. sorry, had to be a smart ass.... 
on topic part: i want a supercharger.









Ill drive down to kingston and give you a ride, then you will really want one.


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_
Ill drive down to kingston and give you a ride, then you will really want one.









You...have...one? Details, details please! What do you drive and it's the BBM? Thank you.


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

Yes I have one, take it down a notch though its the mk3 obd2 xflow kit.. its been out a while now.


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

it makes sence that BBM is focusing on the generations that didnt offer that many "nice" motors. if you bought a mk4 with a 2.0 that was your choice. you had options as far as motors are concerned. MK3 didnt have options like that. they were jsut slow and heavy. now they get to bite back. If you have a mk4 2.0 and want to go fast trade it in and get a TDI, 1.8T, or VR6 and mod one of those. I just saw a video of a TDI with 163whp an 298wtq. think it was exhaust, chip(or mod box, whatever you call it) and injectors. and dont forget about over 30mpg


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (djtunes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djtunes* »_never thought i'd see the day where people bragged about their 2liter






































That's about the funniest thing I have ever read.






















I'm just looking for updates on people that actually have the kit, I am considering this along with a homemade turbo setup for this spring. For some reason I have haven't been able to look at the videos Repoman posted and the only pics I have seen are of perfrormancevdubs's car. Post some pics and dyno plots if you have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (askibum02)*

If BBM would sponsor me i would Put it on my car, and Dyno it and go to many shows


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_If BBM would sponsor me i would Put it on my car, and Dyno it and go to many shows









Sorry, I already tried this almost 9 months ago. They already have donor cars. Plenty of them...


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (darksideofthemn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksideofthemn* »_it makes sence that BBM is focusing on the generations that didnt offer that many "nice" motors. if you bought a mk4 with a 2.0 that was your choice. you had options as far as motors are concerned. MK3 didnt have options like that. they were jsut slow and heavy. now they get to bite back. 

There is no moral or ethical or emotional component to what BBM is doing- they're doing Mk3 cause it makes them money and staying away from Mk4 because the costs outweigh the benefits. There's no point in inventing other reasons or rationalizing it for them in weird ways


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

OBD 1 2.0, so i got that goin for me, only problem is im on the other side of the country


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

I don't think BBM has tried this out yet, but anyone here planning on getting a header for their setup? Trying to figure out how much if any will be gained from this.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

Has anyone that's bought this kit gone to the dyno yet? Im dying to see some #'s from people that own it.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Has anyone that's bought this kit gone to the dyno yet? Im dying to see some #'s from people that own it.

same here dustin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

I haven't dynoed it yet, but I will say that the 24V VR6 guys are suprised at how I can keep up. 
I glanced down at my boost gauge today and was hitting 12 psi at redline. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I was able to repeat it. I think the cold air has someting to do with it. Its a stock 2.0 except for the 2.5" TT exahust.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

yeh the colder air does raise boost slightly. about 1-2 psi. I hit similar pressures on the neuspeed unit in the winter also. I believe it is because the colder air is more dense going into the unit, so you are getting more pressure/efficiency out the back side.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I don't think BBM has tried this out yet, but anyone here planning on getting a header for their setup? Trying to figure out how much if any will be gained from this.

i have a TT race downpipe and i noticed a biiig difference up top


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

If i can get 230 whp from any stage ill buy this. Just make a OBD 1 with that power output,


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_nope they only care about mk3
looks like they would rather make a stage 1, 2, and 3 mk3 kit before gettin the stage 1 mk4 kit done









are you 10 years old? mk3 > mk4 btw


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_
are you 10 years old? mk3 > mk4 btw

no im 24..........looks like u just did the 10year old thing and brought up the mk3 vs mk4 fight...........we r all Vw's btw


----------



## carmelomcc (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*

Stage 1
EIP stage two fuel system with bigger injecters, new fuel pump, stainless steel mass airflow.
low compresion gasket kit 9:1 
RIP equipted head port and polished 
SuperSprint headers
Unleashed performanace under drive pully set
TT 256/260 CAM
TT adjustable cam gear
All new seals, lifters and timing belt
Injen cold air intake
Magnaflow cat, muffler, and 2.25 inch pipe exhaust
Nuespeed suppercharger with 2.6 inch pully 
Stage 2
Low end build on the engine
Perfomance pistons, rods, rings, crank
Custom intercooler by adding a low end intake manifold to support it I already have a design for this. 
Progresive wet shot starting at 10 and going to 40.
2.3 inch pully for the nuespeed charger
Stage 1 will be done by thursday...








Stage two will be done last week of Janurary






















I wonder how much wheel horse power i will have then...........


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (carmelomcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carmelomcc* »_Stage 1
EIP stage two fuel system with bigger injecters, new fuel pump, stainless steel mass airflow.
low compresion gasket kit 9:1 
RIP equipted head port and polished 
SuperSprint headers
Unleashed performanace under drive pully set
TT 256/260 CAM
TT adjustable cam gear
All new seals, lifters and timing belt
Injen cold air intake
Magnaflow cat, muffler, and 2.25 inch pipe exhaust
Nuespeed suppercharger with 2.6 inch pully 
Stage 2
Low end build on the engine
Perfomance pistons, rods, rings, crank
Custom intercooler by adding a low end intake manifold to support it I already have a design for this. 
Progresive wet shot starting at 10 and going to 40.
2.3 inch pully for the nuespeed charger
Stage 1 will be done by thursday...








Stage two will be done last week of Janurary






















I wonder how much wheel horse power i will have then...........

What's the ballpark this is all costing you?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_
are you 10 years old? mk3 > mk4 btw

what are you 8?


----------



## carmelomcc (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (UmbroVR6)*

Way to much................. Probully around 7 to 8k


----------



## SuperNick_G60 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_no im 24..........looks like u just did the 10year old thing and brought up the mk3 vs mk4 fight...........we r all Vw's btw

this is true and if anyone wants to bring anything < > to the table it goes as follows
RWD>FWD<AWD


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_no im 24..........looks like u just did the 10year old thing and brought up the mk3 vs mk4 fight...........we r all Vw's btw

mk3 > mk4
so wtf is going on in this thread now?


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (SuperNick_G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperNick_G60* »_this is true and if anyone wants to bring anything < > to the table it goes as follows
RWD>FWD<AWD

don't forget... me > *.mk4


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*

yeah hes def 8


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

_Modified by quickhuh at 7:50 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

seriously guys this is a good thread, that has alot of good info in it, Lets not get this started.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

Mk3 owners wouldn't be talkin **** if they had the cash for an mk4


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Mk3 owners wouldn't be talkin **** if they had the cash for an mk4 









you dont know what i have for cash, nor does anyone else. 3 reasons i dont own a mk4. plus a girlfriend and 2 kids to feed also 
1. buying a house good enough there
2. why whould i buy a 2.0 mk4?
3. i do 140 miles a day so why would i want something unreliable thats why i stick with my mk3 
thanks



_Modified by quickhuh at 7:51 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

fellas! Snap out of it!








There is no point of arguing which is better. This is not a pissing contest. Please, be reasonable and don't post things out of your a$$. This will only get the thread locked.
Lets keep the "war"







between MK3 and MK4 at bay! I am sure everybody has its own opinion and this opinion is perfectly valid. However, lets not impose it to other people!
Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (MaxedOutCredit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxedOutCredit* »_Mk3 owners wouldn't be talkin **** if they had the cash for an mk4 









Chill out dude, I was just messing with ya.


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*

I wasn't serious either, all vw's are sweet.


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: (randallhb)*

somebody mentioned neuspeed charger going for $2000, now, where can i find 1?


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (Vento 3)*

Anyone know how far along BBM is on stage II? A few months back they said it was going to be done sometime in January but I haven't see anything about it.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Vento 3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento 3* »_somebody mentioned neuspeed charger going for $2000, now, where can i find 1?









on the neuspeed web site!








If you get the Neuspeed Credit Card you get extra 10% off, I think.
Also, the Neuspeed charger can now be ordered with the smaller 2.6" pulley.
I would wait till spring. The price will drop even further! I project that it will settle anywhere between $1500 and $2000.00


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_Anyone know how far along BBM is on stage II? A few months back they said it was going to be done sometime in January but I haven't see anything about it. 

Yep, it is in testing right now.
I'll bet these will be shipping by the end of Jan.


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I'll raise your bet


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (darksideofthemn)*

Once i see HP numbers for stage 2 ill decide if i want to buy stage 1


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

thats good news, any idea on approx. price of a stage 2 upgrade?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

What page is the dyno chart on?? Tried to find it, but no luck or I'm just blind.


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Scracho)*

any news on the mk2 digi kit?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Iced Golf)*

I believe it was a question in here about air pump and how to remove it without getting check engine lights. I just successfully did it to my car running a neuspeed charger.
My original ECU was #037 906 259 N and I switched it with an ECU #037 906 259. I was able to also reuse my chip that I was currently using in the 259 N ECU without a problem and air pump removed. The weird thing is once I got the new ECU installed with the 259 N chip my Vag COM now scans the ECU as a 037 906 259 N. Kinda weird but still works correctly.
So bascially you need a 037 906 259 ECU in order to remove the air pump on OBDII cars.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

i need 200+whp on stage 2 any way possible?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I believe it was a question in here about air pump and how to remove it without getting check engine lights. I just successfully did it to my car running a neuspeed charger.
My original ECU was #037 906 259 N and I switched it with an ECU #037 906 259. I was able to also reuse my chip that I was currently using in the 259 N ECU without a problem and air pump removed. The weird thing is once I got the new ECU installed with the 259 N chip my Vag COM now scans the ECU as a 037 906 259 N. Kinda weird but still works correctly.
So bascially you need a 037 906 259 ECU in order to remove the air pump on OBDII cars.

that is nice to know that is plan of attack on my car depending on what i do


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yep, it is in testing right now.
I'll bet these will be shipping by the end of Jan.

How about the OBD1 Stage1 kits, John?
Been waiting for one of those since July
Please tell me that OBD1 Stage1 kits will ship before Stage II!!!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*

I'm trouble free with my new computer I bought, non airpump version. Best $60 I spent. When I ran it with my chip from my C code computer it ran really rich though, so I'm on the stock 259 chip for now.


I was messin with a Cavalier on the way home tonight. He had SWEET (







) graphics on the side and a fartcan. Hung even with him. Ignition cut out at 6100 or so which sucked cuz of the stock chip. My tax return will be on the way soon. Where are the details about stage II and III????
I spose at least I can get stage I and a Peloquin with the return, but i'd rather have more power


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyCorrado* »_
How about the OBD1 Stage1 kits, John?
Been waiting for one of those since July
Please tell me that OBD1 Stage1 kits will ship before Stage II!!!









Yep, we have this being tested and worked on also.


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Well i finally got around to fixing mine














. Ryan deserves a raise!!!! he sent me some new injectors (yellow tops) to replace the venom orange tops (venom), which were leaking and causing the car to run waaaaaaay to rich, i guess that would mean i'm the second person out there who's gotten a bad injector with the kit. anyways the car is running like a champ now, it's time for some brake upgrades because the cars that much quicker. The car runs pretty sweet out on the autobahn, i'm gonna be out cruising around the A5 this weekend, maybe i'll be able to surpise a few opels or mercs and bimmers anyways, i just wanted to say.
Thank you BBM! if anyone out there is iffy about the type of support they're gonna get once they get their kit don't be! They're awsome deffinate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










































<---- six pack for ryan!








<wooo hooo, page 43 won3d>


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (ABNGTI)*

God I wish I had a powerful car and a highway with no speed limit.


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I just wish they would release the odb1 kit....
i will probly be selling my mk3 for a mk4 1.8t


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!nter-mind* »_I just wish they would release the odb1 kit....
i will probly be selling my mk3 for a mk4 1.8t









boo, keep the Mk3,


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (!nter-mind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!nter-mind* »_I just wish they would release the odb1 kit....
i will probly be selling my mk3 for a mk4 1.8t









I spoke with someone at BBM about 2 weeks ago and they said the OBD1 kit is complete. I understood that the only glitch right now is working out the software. Could someone confirm this? As I just bought an OBD1 and this was going to be my first purchase for my new car. Oh and where are the dyno graphs???? 
And I also wanted to ask if there was a belt to accomodate the non A/C equipped 2.0ABA


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_
I spoke with someone at BBM about 2 weeks ago and they said the OBD1 kit is complete. I understood that the only glitch right now is working out the software. Could someone confirm this? As I just bought an OBD1 and this was going to be my first purchase for my new car. Oh and where are the dyno graphs???? 
And I also wanted to ask if there was a belt to accommodate the non A/C equipped 2.0ABA

Yes, the OBDI kit are in stock the only thing left is a little more refinements on the software. Hope to have them shipping out soon.
Yes, we have the belts for AC and non AC cars in stock.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, the OBDI kit are in stock the only thing left is a little more refinements on the software. Hope to have them shipping out soon.
Yes, we have the belts for AC and non AC cars in stock.

DYNO GRAPHS????!!!!??? I want to see this amazing tourque curve that makes 1.8T owners shiver with fear!


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_DYNO GRAPHS????!!!!??? I want to see this amazing tourque curve that makes 1.8T owners shiver with fear!

I'd really like to see a dyno of this kit.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (troze1200)*

Well I posted it back on page 30054
I think the ling went down when we launched the new site.
I'll work on getting another one up for you guys.
It made 154 whp or approx. 177 chp at stage I.
Nice strong and long torque curve.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

How about a dyno chart from an actual owner? I still havent seen one.


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

No one near me has a dyno, and im not a big fan of driving to another state to pay +80$ for 2 runs in the winter..


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

I told BBM that they could use my car to test the stage 2 kit since I live about 25 minutes away. I will definitely post that when I get it.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So ... when's it goin back on sale !







Figures I get my funds on Jan 4th and the sale ended on Dec 31st







Any 'discount' for Vortexers or friends of BBM supporters or anything ? What can I say ... I'm a cheap bastage !


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_So ... when's it goin back on sale !







Figures I get my funds on Jan 4th and the sale ended on Dec 31st







Any 'discount' for Vortexers or friends of BBM supporters or anything ? What can I say ... I'm a cheap bastage !









I agree... I would be interested in some sort of discount!


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: (Scracho)*

I smell a group buy


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Lewylou78)*

I still can't decide if I would be happy with this at stage X, with an injector controller, lowered compression, on a forged bottom end with a tt race header, or a full on turbo system with the possibility of the aba 16v conversion. 
My car is about to get overhauled, as soon as i find an mk4 tdi wagon. THis is a serious issue.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*

yes it is, i cannot decide turbo or SC. SC would be cool and different, but i wanna be able to run with the mild turbo guys, My goal is between 200-250whp. i wont purchase anything till i see stage 2 or 3 for obd 1 cars


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_yes it is, i cannot decide turbo or SC. SC would be cool and different, but i wanna be able to run with the mild turbo guys, My goal is between 200-250whp. i wont purchase anything till i see stage 2 or 3 for obd 1 cars

My 94 GTI was turbo charged with the ATP kit and that was really fun, but there are some things that I wasn't to happy with. The fact that the supercharger provides linear power thats RPM dependant rather than the throttle position controlled power of the turbo cars makes the supercharger a better system for Auto-X in my opinion. I used to hate taking a corner in my GTI hard and if you hit the trottle a little too much... HOLY UNDERSTEER! And in my opinion I think the BBM setup looks cleaner than most Turbo Setups and probably less time consuming. As far as power is concerned you'll need to do the same engine build up you would with either setup. If you want stupid power then yes, be prepaired to pay. Remember it's Forced Induction and in a moderate boost level you'll be fine, but anything over 200HP on a car that wasn't designed for F/I be ready to do some work. 


_Modified by Scracho at 7:10 AM 1-7-2005_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scracho)*

This is what you can do to those turbo powered cars with our charger kit.

That red Honda at the end is near 400 whp.
Peak HP running against a screw blower really doesnt help you much.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med....mpeg


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

that video is awesome.. how much estimated whp does that scirocco have??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

I think it made right around 220 whp and 240 wt at the time of this video. This pg G60 long block was bone stock, not even ported.
It had 40 lb injectors and our liquid air intercooler installed.
The car made well over 200 1/4 mile passes, we pulled the engine and now it runs around on the street with the same engine and supercharger kit intact installed in a Corrado.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I think it made right around 220 whp and 240 wt at the time of this video. This pg G60 long block was bone stock, not even ported.
It had 40 lb injectors and our liquid air intercooler installed.
The car made well over 200 1/4 mile passes, we pulled the engine and now it runs around on the street with the same engine and supercharger kit intact installed in a Corrado.

John if you tell me thats an 8V I will Cry...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
John if you tell me thats an 8V I will Cry...

Thats an 8V


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

start crying.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I think it made right around 220 whp and 240 wt at the time of this video. This pg G60 long block was bone stock, not even ported.
It had 40 lb injectors and our liquid air intercooler installed.
The car made well over 200 1/4 mile passes, we pulled the engine and now it runs around on the street with the same engine and supercharger kit intact installed in a Corrado.


I have always loved your kits for the G60. but its not a 2.0 aba. I really would love your kit, if it could get me close to 200whp withing stage 1-2. most turbo 2.0's i have seen get in the 180-200whp range easily. without engine overhaul(pistons, Spacer HG, etc) Im not saying i would not do that with the stage 2 SC kit. but i would like to see this kit set the bar for the SC power. we have all seen the numbers for the neuspeed, CFI, and VF engineering kits. and as far as i know the CFI and VF numbers arent too reliable. I just wanna see this kit become the best SC for the 2.0. which will make a stage 2 or 3 upgrade worthwhile.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_start crying.

















Well once again Mr.BETZ has me in a corner.Stay 8V or persue the 20V with a passion.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

oh my that is about all i have to say, so john when is the stage 4 gonna be out, that sounds bad ass i give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








Well once again Mr.BETZ has me in a corner.Stay 8V or persue the 20V with a passion.

20V has the potential to give you WELL over 220 whp. And that is on a stock 1.8T if you are selling the car that is....
Man I love the BBM charger. Too bad MK4 is not even in the plans....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

JBETZ,
Any news about the MK4 charger kit. I know that you said about it previously.
I mean, there should be a way to hook the AEG engines (throtle cable) up with that kit.
Please, research on it. You will make so many MK4 onwers happy!


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

hey john one other question, or anyone with the charger, does it actually sound that nasty? for stage one is it noticable that you can hear it at idle or at wot? 
thanks
i just like the sound of it, i keep listening to it over and over. makes me


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

its not as loud as the scirocco in that video thats for sure.. but yes you can hear it at idle, and under load above 3krmp it whines pretty nicely


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_its not as loud as the scirocco in that video thats for sure.. but yes you can hear it at idle, and under load above 3krmp it whines pretty nicely

LOL anyone got a sound clip of it just curious. it would be nice to have it stupid loud, but on the flip side po po dont like that


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

This thing is really quiet compared to the G60 standard un-silenced kit. The difference is in the location of the t-body. On the G60 kit the t-body is after the blower. On the MkIII kit it is before the blower, this makes it very quiet. The MkIII kit has just enough blower sound to make you perk an ear.
Now the G60 kit un-silenced is a beast and this is why we built the G60 SC silencer kit, it moves the t-body before the intake side of the blower.
The MkIV kit is on hold. The MkII kit has been released.
Stage II MkIII is very near release.
Have a good weekend


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

any possibilities to make it unsilenced? also is the air filter in the basic same section? i havent seen the while engine bay


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

I'm looking forward to the Stage II kit. If it does what it promises, I just might put it on my Cabrio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (askibum02)*

word if stage 2 is 180 or there about whp then i may hold onto my jetta as a beater and keep the gt in the garage more with the toy until the cobra comes in


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

So we are done testing Stage II, IT REALLY ROCKS!!!
I've done allot of the seat of the pants dyno rips in my time and this thing is taking the cake!
We are all excited about the performance it is making over here!
Stage II is down right FAST!
I'm guessing we are getting at least 20+ more HP. It is going on the dyno tomorrow, next week we release the kit.
If this is the case then we are making right at or more than 200 chp at Stage II. That is substantial when compared to the stock power.
As of now Stage II consists of:
66mm pulley approx 12-13.5 psi, you might squeeze a little more.
Stage III will push it to 15+
Custom head spacer gasket, drops compression to 8.5:1
Head bolts
268/260 cam
New software
$599
I think that is it.
OBD I, Stage I and II are also near release.
I'll be out of town until next Monday.
Talk to you all later.




_Modified by JBETZ at 4:44 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

599 for stage 2 thats what i like to hear.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

I want to see a dyno and video......puuuuuulease!!!


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

excellent looks like ill be getting the stage 2 sooner than i thought, please video of the dyno or just a street run down the road


----------



## xHo0kUpSxQb3Rt (Sep 9, 2003)

been out of the loop for a while last time i checked this thread it had 10 pages...now it has over 40?!? i sold my corrado after it blew up and caught on fire...(boohoo) going back to the good ol' 2.0...and the BBM kit...mwahahahahaha...oh man i cant wait for spring...


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (xHo0kUpSxQb3Rt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_I want to see a dyno and video......puuuuuulease!!! 

me too, i also may keep my jetta now if this kit is as sweet as it sounds


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

WOO HOO !! Wife just said I could get the stage I setup !! I'll be callin BBM on Monday







. Of course , she also said no sex for a while .... you think she was just kidding







Oh well ! There's always Rosey !


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_WOO HOO !! Wife just said I could get the stage I setup !! I'll be callin BBM on Monday







. Of course , she also said no sex for a while .... you think she was just kidding







Oh well ! There's always Rosey !









i hope rosey isnt what i think it is...the dog?


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Rosey palm and her 5 sisters!!! LOL


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

u could live with that b/c it will feel like you just had sex everytime u get done driving your car


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

13 psi with no intercooling?


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_13 psi with no intercooling?

You see it on the S/C VR's a lot. I'm guessing it works on the BBM kit because....
a) The compression is lowered with stage II
b) The S/C does not have the extra heat being forced into the combustion chamber that you have with a turbo.
That's my thinking anyway. That, and from the sounds of it the tuning is pretty much tits on, which we all know is important in a boost situtation.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

with turbo u have more strain on your engine. Yes there is strain on your motor with supercharger but not as much as a turbo with 13psi. ^^^^^and what he said above is all true. But stage 3 is gonna be intercooled or watercooled i forget, i think bbm wont have a problem since they are experts at what they do


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

I think they are going to be selling the IC kit like they do for the corrado lysholm.. its available separate and can be used at any stage and is probably recommended above stage 2.. it will be air to water and will take the place of the intake manifold on the crossflow, I saw a picture of one they made and it looks ridiculous!! hopefully they are still thinking of doing it that way.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB* »_with turbo u have more strain on your engine. Yes there is strain on your motor with supercharger but not as much as a turbo with 13psi. ^^^^^and what he said above is all true. 

WTF are you talking about? The supercharger being used here does put more strain on your engine. 
A) it creates more drag on the crank and requires torque to drive the charger (IIRC, its something like 10% of torque required to spin it at the engines peak torque level) 
B) it produces more boost down low then most turbo set ups, therefore making more torque and putting more wear on things like bearings. 

PS: I AM STILL WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO DYNO ONE OF THESE THINGS!


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

yeah, I want to see the stage 2 dyno.. JBETZ said they were dynoing the car a few days ago, so hopefully it will be up soon.


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

nevermind. 


_Modified by DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB at 2:48 PM 1-16-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

For those of you that want to see the Stage 1 dyno here it is. I believe this was posted 20 pages back. Stage 2 soon I hope.
EDIT: The kit is actually making more power with the bigger injectors. 154 whp. I'll try to get it.










_Modified by BMGFifty at 4:36 PM 1-16-2005_


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

NO! I want to see someone's dyno chart that owns the kit. Ive seen shop dyno before and they are usually nothing like those of people that bought their product.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_NO! I want to see someone's dyno chart that owns the kit. Ive seen shop dyno before and they are usually nothing like those of people that bought their product. 

I would like to see a customer dyno our kit also.
If you would like to verify our Stage I #'s you can call Collin at Techtonics Tuning as he did the dyno run and software.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
I would like to see a customer dyno our kit also.
If you would like to verify our Stage I #'s you can call Collin at Techtonics Tuning as he did the dyno run and software.


No need, I want to see someone's dyno that owns the kit. Not the tuner's dyno chart.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_No need, I want to see someone's dyno that owns the kit. Not the tuner's dyno chart. 

pushy, but i'd like to see it too.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_
pushy, but i'd like to see it too. 


Ive been asking since the first person got the kit. Still nothing, maybe its time to get pushy.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

I think it looks pretty nice. I WISH THEY WOULD WORK ON THE MK4 KIT!!!!!!!! but hey Thats what I get for buying my car instead of the dang 97 wolfsburg. Oh well. I could just drop a 99 jetta MK3 2.0 in and run that>> HAHAHA whateva
I like what you guys are doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB (Mar 12, 2004)

so any news on the stage 2 kit and their numbers yet


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DA_LUV_4_DA_DUB)*

Ordered my kit today ! OHHHHHH yeah ! Can't wait ! Hope it's worth the extra 700 as opposed to the Neuspeed







( and I know it will be )


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

WOO HOO AGAIN ! Ordered the BBM kit today AND I'm got some !!







Damn what an understanding wife http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
WTF are you talking about? The supercharger being used here does put more strain on your engine. 
A) it creates more drag on the crank and requires torque to drive the charger (IIRC, its something like 10% of torque required to spin it at the engines peak torque level) 
B) it produces more boost down low then most turbo set ups, therefore making more torque and putting more wear on things like bearings. 

PS: I AM STILL WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO DYNO ONE OF THESE THINGS!

Extra strain, yes, as with any forced induction application. With a S/C you won't have to worry about detonation AS MUCH, due to the extra heat, as with a non-intercooled turbo That's is the big difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DeezUU, you a lucky man!!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_
Extra strain, yes, as with any forced induction application. With a S/C you won't have to worry about detonation AS MUCH, due to the extra heat, as with a non-intercooled turbo That's is the big difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
DeezUU, you a lucky man!!










John or anyone please datalog your IAT for me with your stage 1 kit. 3rd gear from 2k rpm to redline. Im intrested to see the air temps are at redline. I know how hot a non intercooled mk4 2l turbo runs after a WOT 3rd gear run. 
Im going to say that the supercharged IAT is going to be just as hot or hotter than the turbo.

EDIT: please state the ambient air temp also. Thanks










_Modified by Scirocco20v at 1:19 AM 1-18-2005_


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_John or anyone please datalog your IAT for me with your stage 1 kit. 3rd gear from 2k rpm to redline. Im intrested to see the air temps are at redline. I know how hot a non intercooled mk4 2l turbo runs after a WOT 3rd gear run. 
Im going to say that the supercharged IAT is going to be just as hot or hotter than the turbo.

werd
I don't know what the charger even looks like, but I do know the vortec "squishes" similar volumes of air compared to a t4.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (troze1200)*

What's the typical install time on the kit ? Mine just came in today and I gotta figure out how much of my Saturday will be shot


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

tried to read through most of the post before asking my question because the same questions get kind of old but here goes it.....
those who have installed stage 1, what are you using for a tranny; 020, 02A etc and also, how powerful of a clutch?
sorry if its been asked before


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (peoples_car)*

020, lsd, hd pplate and upgraded disk (if I could have found a 6 puck sprung disk I would have got it but I couldnt find one at the time), oem flywheel, hd tranny mount


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

does anyone think the 80% shim kit by peloquin do the trick instead of a full lsd setup?
with an upgraded clutch and all


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (peoples_car)*

The 80% kit will help but your still keeping the weakest part of the transmission, the Differential, and when that goes its time for a new transmision as the case is usually toast. Try it for now though and put on an 02A/02J when you blow it up. 
Any word on stage 2?


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

i bought one. ;-)


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (sicrado)*

any word on obd1 kits?


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

Anyone have a picture(s) of the engine bay with the kit installed? A top few would be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also anyone know of an Adobe version of the install? Like on the neuspeed page. I sent them an email about the install but was curious if anyone else had it. Thanks-Mike


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (two point o)*

We started the install tonight and GEEZUS it's a tight fit !! We got most of the work done but didn't have the right torx bit for the ECU so we decided to wrap it up till tomorrow . I'm keeping high hopes that this thing will be finished without a hitch but we all know that just aint the way VWs are







X yer fingaz for me !! I'll take some pix , too and possibly a vid


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

good luck, and can't wait to see it installed and a video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

Anyone who has done this, I have a question. I am getting another 2.0, do you suggest I put the S/C on outside the car then drop the whole thing in and hook minor things up. Or put engine and trans in the car then do it the normal way?
-Mike


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_Anyone who has done this, I have a question. I am getting another 2.0, do you suggest I put the S/C on outside the car then drop the whole thing in and hook minor things up. Or put engine and trans in the car then do it the normal way?
-Mike

If the engine is out you might as well install it. You can always install it when everything is in, it would just be a little tighter.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

You'd most likely have to take off the rad support and most of the front end to do it , but what the hell ! 
Hey John .... the A/C relocation bolt won't work with euro lights ! we just bent the line up and over the light and it's sitting there ok for now , but it looks like I'll be having custom A/C lines run this summer .


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

IT'S IN !! It was like buying a set of balls for my car !! Still having a few issues , though . I'm leaking oil like a mofo at the oil pressure sensor ( not to fault of kit ) and I have a slight hesitation from idle to on throttle ( small dead spot for about .5 sec ) . There was also the occasional 4K fall on the face thing , but it only happened a few times . It's raining here , so no pics or vid ... but next Sat I'll shoot a few and post em !


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

^^ Thats awesome! I can't wait to see some pics and even more excited about the video!


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_^^ Thats awesome! I can't wait to see some pics and even more excited about the video!

me too, i think i might have to buy another 2.0L if this kit is as good as its hyped to be


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (wob_vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wob_vento* »_me too, i think i might have to buy another 2.0L if this kit is as good as its hyped to be 

it is.. 
My car is frozen right now, but for the 600 miles i got on the charger before snow fall, taking it easy on the charger, it was silly fun.
Its very surprizeing to get on your car and actually have it move.. cant wait for the AWIC.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_ There was also the occasional 4K fall on the face thing , but it only happened a few times . !









????


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_








????

Yeah .... being pretty easy on it and only getting into it a few times but it lost boost for a few secs on a run or 2 . I think it's a vacume issue ( replaced all vac lines but may have pinched 1 or something ) or possibly something to do with my CEL coming on ( from the oil censor Im sure ) but all in all .... love it ! Feels tres good !


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

My CEL is on from a MAF code.. anyone else having this issue?? I am unsure if my MAF is junk since i had cleaned it (properly with 92% alcohol in a ziploc, but it could have been on its way out anyway) prior to the install.. but I will be swapping out the housing for a vr6 housing which im told will help due to the bigger size.. Anyone else do this or have a problem with the charger sucking in too much air for the MAF to be able to read it??
I heard someone else had this problem, but I cant remember where the post is now.

edit: never had a problem with the car falling on its face, mine runs real smooth all the way up. Make sure you go easy on it for the first 500 or so, for anyone that skipped that part on the install cd.


_Modified by UncleJunk at 6:52 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

definately takin it easy .... Im a former G60 owner so I knew the routine ( but missed it on the CD > lol ) . I gotta throw a VAGcom on mine to see what the code is from still but it was fine for about the 1st 20 miles then BAM !! CEL . But like I said , leakin at the oil sensor so that might be the culprit . 
Here are a few goofy pix of the install for anyone who's interested . These are all pre degreaser , so excuse the mess till I get her all cleaned up !


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_My CEL is on from a MAF code.. anyone else having this issue?? I am unsure if my MAF is junk since i had cleaned it (properly with 92% alcohol in a ziploc, but it could have been on its way out anyway) prior to the install.. but I will be swapping out the housing for a vr6 housing which im told will help due to the bigger size.. Anyone else do this or have a problem with the charger sucking in too much air for the MAF to be able to read it??
I heard someone else had this problem, but I cant remember where the post is now.

edit: never had a problem with the car falling on its face, mine runs real smooth all the way up. Make sure you go easy on it for the first 500 or so, for anyone that skipped that part on the install cd.

_Modified by UncleJunk at 6:52 PM 1-30-2005_


Yeah... the 2.0 maf is too small to properly read the incoming air. I hooked up my Vag-Com to see what the maf was reading. It was hard to tell what was actually going on, but it was obvious that there was a problem. I'm working with John on this problem. It doesn't seem like too much of an issue if everything is in full working order. 
I'm getting the stage 2 kit next week







I can't wait.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Yeah... the 2.0 maf is too small to properly read the incoming air. I hooked up my Vag-Com to see what the maf was reading. It was hard to tell what was actually going on, but it was obvious that there was a problem. I'm working with John on this problem. It doesn't seem like too much of an issue if everything is in full working order. 
I'm getting the stage 2 kit next week







I can't wait.

The only problem I have with it is NYS inspection requires you to have no CEL on.. So I cant pass inspection if its on.. does anyone know for a fact if the vr6 maf housing will work?
Good luck with stage 2, Im sure I will get it this summer if not, then definately by the fall.. let us know how you like it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I have heard of people using the VR6 housing. It's actually done quite a bit on the 1.8t motors. The problem with the stock maf is that the voltage that the maf puts out is higher than the computer allows. BBM was messing with a signal conditioner a while back, I'm not sure what the outcome was. I think that the cheapest way out would be to adapt the VR6 housing to the throttle body. You wouldn't even need to buy a working maf, the 2.0 element will fit right in.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Are you OBD 2? they are plugging in and scanning all the codes for obd 2 regardless of whether your CEL is on or not, so if you removed any emisions stuff, like the secondary air injection you will fail. I would have it scanned and reset for readiness if your inspection is soon, otherwise it should be fine. The problem with going with the VR6 maf sensor/housing is that you will be getting more air moving through reading the same as the stock housing. Unless you are adding proportionally larger injectors to the air you are flowing or have the chip reprogrammed to the VR6 maf it won't do you any good and may cause you to run lean.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I'm going to address this to John as I tend to see compression lower than 9:1 as archaic or not as fine tuned, even though I know the power is there and that the high internal compression of the charger itself makes up for it. Have you ever tried using custom cams for the Miller Cycle with the charger? That is having the intake cam open until 70 or so degrees ABDC to effectively lower the compression ratio to 7-8:1, due to the valves staying open longer on the compression stroke? This would save adding a headspacer for reduced compression while still delivering the power and crispness of a 10:1 CR on the expansion stroke. Although probably not feasible until stage 3 or 4 due to the higher PSI needed to maintain the low end torque, it would be a great addition to the charger, and has proved successful on the Mazda millenia using the twin screw charger.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Where is the MAF moved to? Also where is the filter? Can anyone smap a quick picture for me?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Are you OBD 2? they are plugging in and scanning all the codes for obd 2 regardless of whether your CEL is on or not, so if you removed any emisions stuff, like the secondary air injection you will fail. I would have it scanned and reset for readiness if your inspection is soon, otherwise it should be fine. The problem with going with the VR6 maf sensor/housing is that you will be getting more air moving through reading the same as the stock housing. Unless you are adding proportionally larger injectors to the air you are flowing or have the chip reprogrammed to the VR6 maf it won't do you any good and may cause you to run lean.

I posted this earlier in the thread, but you can remove your air injection and still pass inspection. All you have to do is change your computer to a computer that doesn't look for secondary air injection. I am running the Neuspeed charger and did this. I have no check engine lights, and all my readiness codes are set. And I even got to keep the same chip I was using in the previous computer.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_Where is the MAF moved to? Also where is the filter? Can anyone smap a quick picture for me? 

The air filter sits right in front of the battery. The MAF is on the drivers side of the engine. I don't have a pic looking at just the MAF and filter, but if you look closely you can make it out.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Awesome thanks. Is that battery moved? I might just put it in the cabin.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (two point o)*

you have to slide the battery as far back as it'll go , but everything fits if you're using NA lights . I'm gonna do a relocation to the trunk with mine since the e-codes and filter are fighting for the same spot . can't put the rear cap on the e-codes with the filter jammed in there .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

The CEL is common...the BBM crew had told me that there are two conditions that will throw the CEL frequently:
1. The kit is tuned to run very rich on cold starts.
2. At WOT the stock MAF can't accurately calculate the amount of air coming in.
So, if you never let the engine get cold or hit WOT then no CELs....
As for the "falls on its face" problem....I've had it too. Vacuum leak is most like the cause...I'm thinking it's from the diverter configuration...I'm going to swap out the "pretty" pipe for a length of heater hose...once it gets warm enough and the snow melts....
As for the clutch/tranny/LSD: I run a stock 020 tranny with the Peloquin LSD and an A.C.T. 6 puck and HD PP...not fun to drive in traffic but man does it hook up...I've had this driveline config in for a year (5000 total miles) and the SC was installed in September (1500 total miles)...I haven't felt a bit of slip from it


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have a brand new OEM clutch..should I bother putting it in or trade it for something stronger. Daily driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (two point o)*

When it comes to my GTI, my moto is: Do it once and do it right.
So, I'd drop the cash on a disk that'll hold up for a while....which is exactly what I did...I mean, if you've got the car out of commision do the most you can so that you're not down again in a month or two...oh, wait it's a MkIII 2.0...something else will break soon enough.
If money is tight...then wait till you burn through the OEM disk...it won't take long....and when you change the clutch do the LSD...it's worth every penny.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The lsd is to much at the time but I can handle selling my clutch and getting something a little strionger. What do you recomend for a daily?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_The lsd is to much at the time but I can handle selling my clutch and getting something a little strionger. What do you recomend for a daily?

I'm thinking of upgrading my disc and buying some sort of LSD. Honestly if your going to have the tranny off you may as well do everything in one shot. Remember the weak link on the 020 tranny is the LSD.


----------



## Cabriolet13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*

bbm charger fit in a rabbit with an obd1 xflow


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Cabriolet13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabriolet13* »_bbm charger fit in a rabbit with an obd1 xflow

Yes, Yes it will.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

does BBM offer credit???


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

they take credit cards


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

do they offer new credit cards, i have one, but the credit line isnt high enough


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_do they offer new credit cards, i have one, but the credit line isnt high enough

I kinda doubt it.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Riddle me this . 
New supercharger installed last weekend . All is good . This morn , I start the car to warm it up and it's got a miss . It goes away after warm , but is pretty much undriveable for about 10 mins . I know the chip runs rich when cold .... think that has anything to do with it ? I'm also gonna go see if maybe the manifold is tight to rule that out . And I still have the dead spot off idle .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

When my MAF was bad it could not idle cold. I'm not sure if thats your problem. My car runs rough when its really cold, but it clears up after about 2 minutes but it's hardly undriveable. 
How cold is it where you live? Is it below freezing?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

It's been in the low 30s morn time , low 40s when off work .


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Could be coilpack or just coincidental that something is acting up. Can't remeber, but does the BBM kit come with cooler range plugs? I know my old ATP kit came with different plugs. How long ago has it been since you've done any maintanence? Could be plugs, wires, cap, rotor, etc.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Scracho)*

it does come with new plugs


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Has anyone put this in a Passat yet? 
My tax return is on the way and I want this, but I'd like to know all the extra hoops a Passat owner has to go thru to get this stuffed under the hood.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_The lsd is to much at the time but I can handle selling my clutch and getting something a little strionger. What do you recomend for a daily?

That is always subjective. I used to run a turbo. T3 Super 60 8-9psi intercooled. Stock clutch was a joke. I tried A kevlar disk but it didnt hold well. I went with a sachs HD PP and a 4 puck with a sprung center. It had a slight amount of chatter on take off but it was very livable for me and i drove in rush hour traffic with it. No its not as soft or easy as stock but you get used to it.I still run that PP while when i drive my brothers stock car its clutch is way too soft to me now. But once again its subjective..I have an E36 m3 and its stock clutch is about the same stiffness as my HD clutch in the Golf.. This Charger had a lot of torque..go with something stronger and you will be happy..just remember to get it with a sprung center and it will be livable


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Has anyone actually hooked up a boost guage to see how much they're gettin in real life numbers ?? I'm hookin mine up this weekend along with an A/F guage and maybe an oil pressure .
BTW .... I'd search , but there's just WAY too many damn pages !


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

It depends on the temperature.. while i was taking it easy on mine, i was around 6-7psi.. havnt pushed it that hard yet.


----------



## 98Wulf (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

i WAS making a solid 5psi up to 4500RPM, and after 4500RPM it slowly climbed to 7psi. This was in the late summer.
Damn i miss that beast..


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (98Wulf)*

anybody have a video yet?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Cheese302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheese302* »_anybody have a video yet?

What he said??? Vids C'mon people.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Scracho)*

Can anyone tell me what kind of pressure the oil return line has on it?
Also, if someone has a softcopy of the instructions, would you be willing to post them or send them ?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Cheese302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheese302* »_anybody have a video yet?

This weekend ! Weather sucks today , and will prolly be pretty bad tomorrow , but hopefully by Sunday I'll get a day to shoot some vid .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Today was a good day...Stage two was installed. It's like the first time all over again. There is more power, everywhere. It runs smoother, pulls harder and sounds meaner. I was able to spin the tires in 2nd at 40. I love torque. Muhahahah








Ok, it's not the all powerful be all end all of cars, but for a 2.0 is fast, really fast, vr6 smoking fast. There is hope for the 2.0 yet!


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Today was a good day...Stage two was installed. It's like the first time all over again. There is more power, everywhere. It runs smoother, pulls harder and sounds meaner. I was able to spin the tires in 2nd at 40. I love torque. Muhahahah








Ok, it's not the all powerful be all end all of cars, but for a 2.0 is fast, really fast, vr6 smoking fast. There is hope for the 2.0 yet!

thats awesome.. whats the boost at with the new pulley?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Boost with stage 2 is at 5psi right off idle, 7 psi from 2k to 4500, 10 psi at 5000 and 13 at redline.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

I still want a dyno chart from someone that owns this kit.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_I still want a dyno chart from someone that owns this kit. 

I'm very serious about getting my car on the dyno. I just need to wait until I get the money...the stage 2, ARP studs and new lifters kinda drained me for a while. Trust me, this forum will be the first to know when I get the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Hi Scirocco20v,
I'll have some fun (why bother with facts when you can have speculation right?) and guess the torque with the 66mm pulley/stage 2 setup since no one will dyno







I'll venture 170 wtq/170 whp...








regards,
Peter


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

ding ding, i'll give and extra 4whp and 14tq though and go with 174whp and 184ft-lb


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i can't wait for 17psi







this summer will be fun, Dustin knows what im talking about


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_i can't wait for 17psi







this summer will be fun, Dustin knows what im talking about

Eh?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Scirocco20v,
I'll have some fun (why bother with facts when you can have speculation right?) and guess the torque with the 66mm pulley/stage 2 setup since no one will dyno







I'll venture 170 wtq/170 whp...








regards,
Peter










Speculation is what makes Vortex great. Im saying 160/170 for the output on stage 2.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Eh?

you too















my goal is 190-200whp


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

thats what im lookin for also, Is it really feasible with the bbm kit, thats what im wondering?


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_thats what im lookin for also, Is it really feasible with the bbm kit, thats what im wondering?

Need to get the car running first, darlin'...


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Need a motor first actually or a head


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_thats what im lookin for also, Is it really feasible with the bbm kit, thats what im wondering?

yeeeup, blower max output's 25psi before it "locks up"


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

video?
sorry i just want to hear it/see it, 
or does anyone have this kit in the Medford NJ area? i would love to check it out


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cheese302)*

JBETZ,
Its been a while since I posted on this thread. I was thinking about the BBM charger for a while and I have a question:
I know that MK4 version is on hold because you might need a custom manifold. However, I have seen that many MK3 guys used to swap their intake manifold with the one from MK4 because it flows about 8% better.
So this makes me think that it is will be very easy to install MK3 intake manifold on an MK4 engine (AEG at least) and then put the BBM charger...
I know that you might have considered this but I think that this is workable solution for all AEG engines (still with throtle cable like ABA).
So what are your comments on this?


_Modified by vasillalov at 5:18 PM 2-5-2005_


----------



## Proulus (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Pretty sure the mk4 version is on hold because the alternator on the aeg engine is right about where the charger needs to sit. The manifold idea is so they can mount the charger on the backside like neuspeed does.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Proulus)*

My car is FUUUUGGGGGGED UP ! I went from AOK to OH CHIT today while on a pretty busy 55mph blvd . It began to bog as soon as you put your foot on the throttle . I couldn't go over 1/8th throttle PERIOD and that was a challenge . I babied her home but haven't diagnosed the probs yet . I'm Xn ma fingaz


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

You get a blinking CEL at all?
My car sorta did that the other week too.....started misfiring as I was coming off the highway, and then lost power. Then I began to lose ALL power, and the car would die if I stepped on the gas (but would idle....albeit, rather roughly). Let it sit for 25 minutes or so and called AAA....for ****s and giggles, I started it up again just before the flatbed cam, and I was able to rev it again, although it was still running really rough. Let the flatbed take it to the dealer for a second opinion, as I thought it was the cat (smelled lots of sulfur as well). Dealer couldn't find what was causing it, and the car ran fine afterwards. Have been driving it since, knock on wood.
Weird. 
Oh yeah, I don't have a S/C though (didn't realize this was the S/C thread).....


_Modified by VW97Jetta at 5:43 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

No blinking CEL , did have the ominous 'sulfer' smell , ran at idle just fine . Step on the gas .... CHOKE !
Hmmmmm ?


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Can anyone tell me what kind of pressure the oil return line has on it?

you should have no pressure on a return line. if you do, you'll blow out the seals on the charger.
whoever it was with the runability problem in the morning, you probably had a problem already and what happened was the chip magnified it. they tend to do that...you should go through the bently and check out all your sensors and make sure they are all functioning properly, check vacuum lines, grounds, etc....it's notorius on g60's and other cars as well....


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Duff Man)*



Duff Man said:


> you should have no pressure on a return line. if you do, you'll blow out the seals on the charger.
> QUOTE]
> I was curious mainly because my first thought was to avoid dropping the pan for the line. I figured drilling/tapping and some JBweld would hold fine. Probably end up dropping it tho. I have a spare gasket laying around anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I was curious mainly because my first thought was to avoid dropping the pan for the line. I figured drilling/tapping and some JBweld would hold fine. Probably end up dropping it tho. I have a spare gasket laying around anyway.

You better drop it otherwise you'll have a crapload of little metal shavings in the bottom of the oilpan...and we all know what would happen next


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You better drop it otherwise you'll have a crapload of little metal shavings in the bottom of the oilpan...and we all know what would happen next









You saw the Gumby thread, huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_You saw the Gumby thread, huh?









No...I was picturing a thread by vwboomer2...something like, "Strange grinding in engine after BBM SC install...any ideas?"
*vwboomer2...just bustin' your chops...I'm sure you wouldn't have actually drilled the pan while on the car


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you could drill it while it's on the car if you dont have a vise, just plan on pulling it afterwards to clean it out.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

Metal shavings were a concern. Though with the proper amount of grease on a step drill bit and double flushing the pan afterwards it would probably be fine. 
I think the damn thing leaks anyway which is why I've got the gasket laying around...for 2.5 years


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

dude, you get a gasket in the kit.
you get everything you need in the kit. you buy nothing (except what you break during install) after the initial purchase.


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_dude, you get a gasket in the kit.
you get everything you need in the kit. you buy nothing (except what you break during install) after the initial purchase.

some tape if you dont already have it (for when you take the TB harness off the injector harness).. and you may need some vacuum lines and a vaccum T fitting.. and but that's really only if you are going to run a boost gauge.. but why wouldnt you


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

i dont know, but those parts have nothing to do w/ NOT pulling the oil pan to clean it out after drilling the holes.
who doesn't have tape and a vacuum t-fitting laying around? even if you dont, that's like, $.75 worth of parts...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

Comes with all the parts my arse !! Actually , it did , but some were wrong . The new throttle bolts were the wrong size , so I had to go buy those .... and the charger braket mount bolts were ALMOST right ! Was supposed to get 2 allen head , 1 hex head ( allen heads counter sink into braket ) but instead got 1 allen head , 2 hex head . It's cool though .... I rigged her ! Just put a large washer on top bolt . It fit fine and didn't interfere .


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Will a CEL put the 2.0 in 'limp mode' ? I was wondering why my car bogged last weekend . Haven't had the time to fiddle with it all week , but gave her the ol' warm up routine this morn and it ran fine ! No bog and back to full power ( or as full as I have it tuned anyway ) . Still has hesitation when off throttle and the occasional 'fall on yer face' habit , but it was diveable . This thing is driving my batty ! 
Oh yeah .... about the MAF . Had one priced today and was told about $600 . WTF !?! I still gotta get her on the VAGCOM , but 6hunnies is a bit tall for me ! I saw a few in the classies in the sub 100 range ... but will it really help ? There are so many conflicting reports on here . Between _"running a VR6 MAF will run you too lean"_ to _"a VR6 MAF will be the savior of all your problems"_ I need some 411 !!! Luckily , it isn't my daily driver . But I sure would love to take the BBM 2.0 to BugOut , Waterfest , and H2O this year !!!


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I've been wondering the same about the vr6 MAF housing (w/ the 2.0 sensor in it).. havent had a chance to grab one to try out.. i dont think the 2.0 will go into limp mode when the CEL is on.. mine seems to pull real nice and my CEL has been on forever b/c of the MAF.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (C7rONi3x)*

I see BBM now lists StageII on the site. Those that have it, how much extra time was involved? I'll probably start with SI since it doesn't involve pulling the head off, for now.
I could order it now, but I think i'm gonna wait till it's a little warmer for spending hours in the garage










_Modified by vwboomer2 at 3:43 PM 2-11-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I see BBM now lists StageII on the site. Those that have it, how much extra time was involved? I'll probably start with SI since it doesn't involve pulling the head off, for now.
I could order it now, but I think i'm gonna wait till it's a little warmer for spending hours in the garage









_Modified by vwboomer2 at 3:43 PM 2-11-2005_

Stage 2 really kicks arse. It comes highly reccomended. It takes about 6 hours to pull the head, replace the head gaskes, replace the cam and put it all back together.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

a chck engine light does not always mean limp mode on our cars. 

in for reply on vr6 maf.


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

can anybody tell me if it is possible to change the 2.0 engine from a MK4 with the 1.8t engine????
if anybody did that please let me know. Thanks!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

^Yes it _can_ be done...do a search for "engine swap" in the 1.8t forum--I'm assuming you want to put a 1.8t into your 2.0 equipped MkIV, right? God, I hope it's not the other way around-- or, start a new thread







.


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

has anyone gotten a video of the charger together yet?


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

yeh really i have been waiting for a video of some sorts or user dyno's since like sept... whats the word?


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (sicrado)*

here is a guy with stage 2 with 183whp i think and a video...it sounds amazing
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1834375


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

Tonight I put a vr6 MAF on from a friends VR, car ran just as strong as with the 2.0 MAF all the way up.. started smoother, and there was no smell of gas like there had been with my 2.0 MAF.
We logged a few highway runs on vag-com and everything seemed fine, and no more CEL.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleJunk* »_Tonight I put a vr6 MAF on from a friends VR, car ran just as strong as with the 2.0 MAF all the way up.. started smoother, and there was no smell of gas like there had been with my 2.0 MAF.
We logged a few highway runs on vag-com and everything seemed fine, and no more CEL.

Thats great! I kinda think I will miss my CEL, it's become my friend.


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_can anybody tell me if it is possible to change the 2.0 engine from a MK4 with the 1.8t engine????
if anybody did that please let me know. Thanks!!!!


yes it is, but the wiring harness will be a big PITA


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Thats great! I kinda think I will miss my CEL, it's become my friend.

I hear you!.. ill be picking up another one off a friends unfinished VR6 swap to use for a week or two, to see if the CEL will stay off so I can get my car inspected.. its so rediculously overdue


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

has anyone had trouble with the charger installed, getting an inspection? and do you BMGfifty run a vr6 MAF?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_has anyone had trouble with the charger installed, getting an inspection? and do you BMGfifty run a vr6 MAF?

I haven't installed the VR6 MAF yet, but I plan to.


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*

thanks.
so the only big problem would be the whireing part? it will fit in there with the 2.0 transmission?
please give me some more info. I looked on the 1.8 t thread but i could not find much?


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_has anyone had trouble with the charger installed, getting an inspection? and do you BMGfifty run a vr6 MAF?

I am having a problem becuse upstate NY just decided to do emissions in their inspections and plug the car into a computer to check for CEL codes.. which i couldnt get rid of.. but i put quite a few miles on last night with a vr6 MAF and no CEL so far, so hopefully its a solution for anyone with a CEL.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00jeta.gls2.0* »_thanks.
so the only big problem would be the whireing part? it will fit in there with the 2.0 transmission?
please give me some more info. I looked on the 1.8 t thread but i could not find much?

Please try a different thread. This one is about the BBM charger. There are plenty of threads about 1.8T swaps. Search reflexbug or punkassjim


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (two point o)*

im sorry, i cant look through all these pages with dialup, but are there any fitment issues with european headlights, i.e. projectors?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Sandlock)*

I have e-codes on my Jetta .... the AC line relocation bolt doesn't fit ( passenger side ) and the space between the filter and battery is REALLY tight on the driver side . I had to take the cap off the rear of the driver side light for the filter to fit . Going to relocate the battery to the trunk anyway .


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

BTW ... picked up my VR6 MAF tonight .... planning on puttin it in tomorrow . What did you guys use to adapt it ? And I'm X-n my fingers that it will work ! 
I had mine VAGd yesterday and got a MAF high code , some O2 code , misfire on cyl1 , rich mix , and something else .... but from what was told to me .... one code will lead to another . They were cleared and I went easy ( real easy ) on her till I got home and no CEL so far . I hope the VR6 MAF does the trick !!!!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Just installing a new MAF housing won't work.
unless your fueling if off to begin with(everywhere)

You need to re-map it.
Timing and fueling will change.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I picked up my temporary VR6 maf today, got a CEL on the way to get it because i had the 2.0 maf in (less than 5 miles) the codes were for the MAF and running to rich.. those are the only two i ever get... Put the vr6 maf on, put probably 20 miles on it and have no CEL yet, starts smoother, and no smell of gas when stopped\idleing.. ill take it to school tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Just installing a new MAF housing won't work.
unless your fueling if off to begin with(everywhere)

You need to re-map it.
Timing and fueling will change.
Jeffrey Atwood

Stage one runs rich enough that the bigger MAF actually makes it run better. It's almost as if it is actually programmed for the larger one. But your still right in theory.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

BMGFifty:
w. stage 2.... i understand u get more hp... why is tq so low?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

170 wtq is about right for the 63mm pulley...


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_170 wtq is about right for the 63mm pulley...


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_170 wtq is about right for the 63mm pulley...


Peter, with a 2l bottom end and more compression shouldnt he have more tq than hp? Most of the G60 guys that lysholms do you also put down more torque also. At 13 psi I expected more like 190/210. I know guys with turbos that put down 210/220 at that boost on aba's.


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

The HP in that dyno is so much higher than Tq because the torque curve stays strong all the way up to when they let off. Since the torque is staying level it lets them build a lot more power. I would almost want to see someone with the top end built and see how high they can rev this setup to make more power.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

if im not mistaken the stage 2 comes with a spacer HG to drop the compression


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Hi Dustin, 
When I plug the #s into my spreadsheets I come up with 170 wtq (and you can see I predicted that more than a few posts above).
Ideally he would have run on a dynojet 248c instead... but thats just a personal preference - I admit I am biased towards dynojet inertia dynos (less variables and no human input). No quibbles here.
I must admit - I haven't seen many stock 8v heads where whp is greater than wtq (exhaust ports really are restrictive), so he must have better than average flowing head. Freer flowing TT exhaust definitely would help as well.
Just my $.02 worth of drivel








Peter


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

got a CEL with my vr6 maf on, same 2 codes (maf and running rich) .. we'll see if they come back, otherwise i have to take everything off for the new NY inspection that is in effect http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .. but the car seems to run even better with the VR6 maf, no more gas smell.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

Sent e-mail to BBM .... hopefully I'll get some kind of answers .


_Modified by DeezUU at 1:50 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

I am running just a straight up VR6 maf and sensor right now, I dont know for sure but ive been told its the same sensor in the 2.0 maf, just the different housing.. Mine takes a few warm up/cool down cycles before the CEL comes on.. usually takes a day or so because I dont drive much when its cold and salty out... never had the fall on face problem. Good luck, hope it works out.



_Modified by UncleJunk at 7:56 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (UncleJunk)*

I'm sure you guys realize that unless BBM (or you) retunes the chip to run leaner at cold starts, you will always get the CELs...right? Even the larger MAF wouldn't trick the ECU into thinking the mix is that much leaner...unless I'm missing something here. The only thing that will keep the CEL codes away is keeping the engine warm and never hitting WOT--yeah, right








as long as I can do that for one day a year I'll be happy.....now where did I put my electrical tape


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Stage one runs rich enough that the bigger MAF actually makes it run better. It's almost as if it is actually programmed for the larger one. But your still right in theory.


The tune is so far 'off' you can swap the houisng and the car
still runs....









I have a rough 42#/Vr6 MAF obd2 8v tune done if someone wants
to try it, or come to CT for tuning.
BTW: 
the sensors are all the same.... vr6 vs. 2L
the only difference is the housing.
MAF too high code (intermittent)= so what.... it does not 'cause'
any problems, and is not the same as maxing out MAF sensor
signal. Its a measured airflow threshold that has been
surpassed. You can get this code becasue of HOW
the fueling was re-mapped. (several fuel maps to
play with)
A stock chip running 30# inj and a vr6 MAF housing is the correct
size change 'ratio' .

Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:16 AM 2-18-2005_


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:21 AM 2-18-2005_


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Dustin, 
When I plug the #s into my spreadsheets I come up with 170 wtq (and you can see I predicted that more than a few posts above).
Ideally he would have run on a dynojet 248c instead... but thats just a personal preference - I admit I am biased towards dynojet inertia dynos (less variables and no human input). No quibbles here.
I must admit - I haven't seen many stock 8v heads where whp is greater than wtq (exhaust ports really are restrictive), so he must have better than average flowing head. Freer flowing TT exhaust definitely would help as well.
Just my $.02 worth of drivel








Peter


I also like comparing dynojet dyno charts for the reasons you listed. The head part is what is weirding me out. I doubt that a stock head can make more hp than torque on a positive displacement blower. Even guys running big cams and ported heads still make more torque than hp.


----------



## evix (Jan 18, 2002)

*mk4 2.0?*

I dont know if you answered this already (this thread is friken HUGE!) but are you going to make a version for the mk4 2.0 engine?
-- edit --
nevermind found it later on in the thread. Please work on this for all the mk4 2.0 people!!!










_Modified by evix at 10:37 PM 2-17-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: mk4 2.0? (evix)*

Hello ? BBM ? John Betz ? HELP ! ( e-mail sent ) 


_Modified by DeezUU at 1:51 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: mk4 2.0? (DeezUU)*

Custom mapped chip.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

I prefer the dynojets because you are measuring work to effect a change in acceleration of a fixed load, and the dyno isn't applying some extra variable load in addition (of which the equation of which it is based on I know not). It would be interesting for him to rerun on a dynojet 248, just to compare it with the Mustang...but just a curiousity.
The early heads/manifold from what I understand do flow better (as I'm sure you know).
take it easy,
Peter T.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_ It would be interesting for him to rerun on a dynojet 248, just to compare it with the Mustang...but just a curiousity.
The early heads/manifold from what I understand do flow better (as I'm sure you know).
take it easy,
Peter T.

i'm sure the dynojet numbers will be higher http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (UmbroVR6)*

There's absolutely nothing wrong with them being higher (or lower)...as long as they represent the truth of the matter....


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

The early heads do flow more, the intake manifolds are a slightly different design. Its slightly larger (.3-.5mm on average) at the mid way point but tapper down at the head. Not much gained there. 
Strapping it to a dynojet will atleast let us compare the numbers with others to a certain extent. Even comparing 2 mustang dyno's is useless since there are variables.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Agreed (as usual) ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: mk4 2.0? (DeezUU)*

Still waiting for OBD1 Stg1 kit that was ordered last July...........OBD2 Stg2 is already out.......hmmmmmmmm.........think there is something majorly wrong with that


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: mk4 2.0? (IndyCorrado)*

Got my stage 1 running today, need t get a new MAF and TPS sensor to get out some throttle hesitation from b4 the install. Can't wait to get this thing wide open










_Modified by 4Racing at 7:47 AM 2-20-2005_


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

Anymore news on the OBD1 Software? I spoke with John @ BBM a couple of weeks back and he mentioned that the software is almost ready. 
Also John mentioned that BBM is considering putting out a cheaper Stage 1 kit, rather than including the injectors they will be removed and probably be included with the Stage 2 kit instead. I guess this move is to help compete against the dropping price of the Neuspeed system; which is not nearly as nice, but for $700.00 less it makes it hard to choose.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (Scracho)*

Cool to hear...
True or false?
Difficult, not at all i would go with the BBM this spring instead.
700$ more is like 1000$ canadien more...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

i was just reading through the nhra rule books and it says screw type chargers are prohibited... so does that mean all you guys with bbm screw chargers cannot race at nhra drag strips? cause that would totally suck and i would never buy one


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that few, if any, of the people here are racing professionally, which is what I'm sure that rule applies to.
For weekend test/tune sessions I don't see why it would matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2004)

So I'm gonna upgrade to SII later this spring, and am going to build a new head for it...I know that it'll come with the new cam...but what kind of valves, springs, lifters and other internals should I look at? Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i was just reading through the nhra rule books and it says screw type chargers are prohibited... so does that mean all you guys with bbm screw chargers cannot race at nhra drag strips? cause that would totally suck and i would never buy one

I have already contacted the NHRA and they are going to change this rule for us when and if we race in NHRA import events.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So I'm gonna upgrade to SII later this spring, and am going to build a new head for it...I know that it'll come with the new cam...but what kind of valves, springs, lifters and other internals should I look at? Any recommendations? Thanks.


One of the big limitations of the ABA is it's lame head design. In stock form it falls flat on it's face at 6200 rpm. One of the nice features of FI is it's ability to overcome some of the downfalls of a poor head. Neuspeed tested a port and polished head with their s/c and got a whimpy 8hp increase IIRC. 
Go with some HD valve springs, a basic pp, valve job and gasket matching and you shoud achieve about 80% of the heads theoretical max. Any more than that and you are wasting money. At least that is what I would do if I had a head to re do.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i was just reading through the nhra rule books and it says screw type chargers are prohibited... so does that mean all you guys with bbm screw chargers cannot race at nhra drag strips? cause that would totally suck and i would never buy one

Maybe this one will run in an NHRA sanctioned event one day.
We built it for methanol, hope to start it for the first time this week.








Mechanical cog driven fuel pump


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Holy poop !


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Maybe this one will run in an NHRA sanctioned event one day.
We built it for methanol, hope to start it for the first time this week.








Mechanical cog driven fuel pump


















New page #373453453443 started...


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Thanks *BMGFifty*....I had a feeling that was the situation I would be facing....I'm gonna look into better valves and springs and the P&P....
Any recommendations on products for this? Bildon has some valves or I may invesigate custom milling something...time to get the gears turning for the spring/summer project


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (make_shift)*

any word on the OBD1 kit??????


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, what have you done to that Corrado?!?









Looking forward to more dynos of the ABA kit ....


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lopan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lopan* »_John, what have you done to that Corrado?!?








Looking forward to more dynos of the ABA kit ....


11's here that car comes


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

11's here that car comes









My road course car runs mid 11's on slicks, this one better hit some low 10'sor even a 9.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Lets see some #'s before you talk. Breaking parts will be your biggest problem. A lot of torque + big slicks = broken drive train parts. If you get a clean pass on a VW tranny Ill be amazed.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_Lets see some #'s before you talk. Breaking parts will be your biggest problem. A lot of torque + big slicks = broken drive train parts. If you get a clean pass on a VW tranny Ill be amazed.

I can speculate if I wish. The car was built to hopefully hit the 10's or faster. I'm sure we will lunch a trans or two. We have a couple of O2M's that will take more punishment if the O2A's keep breaking.


----------



## IndyCorrado (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_any word on the OBD1 kit??????

Beginning to think that the OBD1 kit will never exist


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (IndyCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyCorrado* »_
Beginning to think that the OBD1 kit will never exist









It does exist, I've seen it run. They told me that they are waiting on the final software. It should be done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Have they addressed the Cel, and the MAF issue/ smell of gas etc etc?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_Have they addressed the Cel, and the MAF issue/ smell of gas etc etc?

The cel is a given with the air flow going way beyond the capabilities of the maf. We are planning to do a larger maf housing on the next run of kits. The smell is from the valve cover vent location. We have added a relocation hose to the kit.
All current customers will be getting a new chip and the new breather tube when we are ready to send them out.
If any of you need the breather tube right away just let me know.
Thanks again


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

awesome, I know the Cel is a given, I just noticed the complaints of some pertaining to it and the larger MAF/smell of gas. I cant wait to see it either way. I wanna show some turbo guys that a SC 2.0 has some go to it


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

how much boost will this kit handle? and will it be preset or will we be able to change it?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (wob_vento)*

Boost is dependent on the size of the pulley


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Oh wow, I havent been following this close enough. I was getting ready to order the kit when I see the OBD1 is not ready..A guy on here has been waiting since July on his? That sucks


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

We are very near having the OBDI ready!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Haha ... breather tube .... was that the long clear tube ? We were wondering what that was for








( I guess I need another since we used it as a protective sleeve for the oil return line to route it back through the front charger bracket )


----------



## ilostmytouch (Feb 26, 2005)

Neckromacr,
I noticed this topic is on your watch list. I'm having the same problem on my 97 jetta that you had a year ago with the clutch not totally disengaging, making it hard to shift into first and the car jerks when shifting into reverse. I'm hoping you can help me. How did you fix the problem? Here is the post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1301490


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (ilostmytouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilostmytouch* »_Neckromacr,
I noticed this topic is on your watch list. I'm having the same problem on my 97 jetta that you had a year ago with the clutch not totally disengaging, making it hard to shift into first and the car jerks when shifting into reverse. I'm hoping you can help me. How did you fix the problem? Here is the post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1301490

Take it to IM or e-mail.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (askibum02)*

so from what i get, u need a bigger MAF housing so u dont throw CEL?? i got a 3in ATP AMF housing already, not knowing of this problem. 
i got enough problems cause im swapping OBD2 into MK2 with a bottom end made up for Ross pistons, Cunning rods, a head with SS big valves, solid lifter conversion. it was a race motor, so the head is ported to stage 5 or more. i just need to figure out the cooling issure due to being in a MK2 and less room.
and Jon, will u have the AWIC kit ready before waterfest??? and is BBM coming to waterfest??


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_so from what i get, u need a bigger MAF housing so u dont throw CEL?? i got a 3in ATP AMF housing already, not knowing of this problem. 
i got enough problems cause im swapping OBD2 into MK2 with a bottom end made up for Ross pistons, Cunning rods, a head with SS big valves, solid lifter conversion. it was a race motor, so the head is ported to stage 5 or more. i just need to figure out the cooling issure due to being in a MK2 and less room.
and Jon, will u have the AWIC kit ready before waterfest??? and is BBM coming to waterfest?? 


Yes we should have the AWIC ready early summer.
Yes, we are also planning to attend Waterfest.
I am excited for both!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
Any idea when the new MAF will be ready? I'm thinking of waiting until it is to order since the sale is going on through march.
Also, when I do order, is my TT260 cam going to cause problems with the tuning?
Would have IM'd but it's turned off


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

well later down the road, ill prolly see u at waterfest and pay for and pick up the intercooler kit if its there. ill keep my eye open for when u release it and get ahold of you before Waterfest.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_John,
Any idea when the new MAF will be ready? I'm thinking of waiting until it is to order since the sale is going on through march.
Also, when I do order, is my TT260 cam going to cause problems with the tuning?
Would have IM'd but it's turned off










It will be late Spring or early summer before we update to the larger MAF housing. That cam will be just fine.
The MAF housing is really not an issue other than the cel.


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

hey guys, quick question. Got the stage 1 kit installed, and runs AWESOME! Just can't get my damn oil light and buzzer to shut up. Oil level is right, replaced blue oil pressure sensor on block, and then I realized that the kit requires you to remove the white oil pressure sensor from the top of the oil filter housing in order to run the oil feed for the supercharger. Could this be causing my light and buzzer to go off? I know , I know I need to check my oil pressure anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem. Oh and it doesn't come on at startup, only after I rev the engine up a little, but then it never stops......







Please help, TIA for any suggestions


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (4Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4Racing* »_hey guys, quick question. Got the stage 1 kit installed, and runs AWESOME! Just can't get my damn oil light and buzzer to shut up. Oil level is right, replaced blue oil pressure sensor on block, and then I realized that the kit requires you to remove the white oil pressure sensor from the top of the oil filter housing in order to run the oil feed for the supercharger. Could this be causing my light and buzzer to go off? I know , I know I need to check my oil pressure anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else has had this problem. Oh and it doesn't come on at startup, only after I rev the engine up a little, but then it never stops......







Please help, TIA for any suggestions










I didn't have to remove the white pressire switch to install mine. I think that that could be your problem.








I think I might have a photo of how the oil line connects. I will try and dig it up so that you can see it.

*Edit:* I found the photo










_Modified by BMGFifty at 5:01 PM 3-4-2005_


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (4Racing)*

isnt there 3 connections from the oil feeder thing you cna use you got 3 the middle one id used by the white sensor and you got 2 more on each side...USE ONE OF THOSE!...







good luck


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (ricardo)*

Yeah man ! Don't take out the sensor . Get in there with an allen wrench and hands of fury and take out one of the cap offs . ( dem bastages are in there good , so be careful ! ) Now go put your sensor back in and enjoy the drive !


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

I'm down for an AWIC and the kit once I find a job after grad. Since I can't afford a new car after graduation, I'll just add a littple positive manifold pressure to go with the fresh 2.0 thats goinng in.


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_










JBETZ
Is this a full 1.8T swap or 20V head on the ABA head. If it is the latter, then I need to talk to you because that is what I want to do.
What are you using for Engine Management?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (86JettaWolfsburg)*

20v ABA's are easy. PM me for all the info you'll ever need.


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

hey guys, thanks for the replies! That makes sense, just didn't know I couls use those other holes. Oh, dynoed the car at eurosport this morning, and it pulls like a BEAST, my only problem is a bad TPS sensor, so its cutting out at 5K. I'll try and post my pl0ot tomorrow......124.2 HP and 141.6 Torque........runs good down low still though, gonna get this TPS problem sorted out this week hopefully







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

124.2whp?!?! ummm i wonder if im making that with mine








niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, less than neuspeeds http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wow, im so dissapointed... looks like my 200whp goal is going to be more like 150whp if this dyno speaks for all stage 1 kits











































wow, this sucks


_Modified by performancevdub at 1:03 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_124.2whp?!?! ummm i wonder if im making that with mine








niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, less than neuspeeds http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wow, im so dissapointed... looks like my 200whp goal is going to be more like 150whp if this dyno speaks for all stage 1 kits











































wow, this sucks

_Modified by performancevdub at 1:03 PM 3-7-2005_

124 whp is not an accurate number.
Even he said that there was something worng with the car. Have faith. I know for a fact that it makes more power than that. Heck, on stage 1 I could keep up with the 200hp 24V VR6 guys no problem. I'm sure we can figure out why your car is running poorly. I'll help you out as much as I can.








EDIT: Page 50 OWNED!


----------



## UncleJunk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

124whp should be accurate at around 5000rmps (his car was cutting out after 5000rmps) for stage 1 if you were looking at BMGFiftys stage two dyno, its maxed at about 180whp.. bbm claims about 150whp max for stage 1.. thats a 30whp difference.. 
now look at stage 2 at 5000 rmps, its at about 155whp .. subtract the 30whp difference and you have 125whp. Im sure its not that easy to calculate, but logically it would make sense wouldnt it?









i need to get mine dynoed















and mine hangs with modded 12v vr6s no problem, so it definately has more than 124whp max.


_Modified by UncleJunk at 10:23 AM 3-7-2005_


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_124.2whp?!?! ummm i wonder if im making that with mine








niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, less than neuspeeds http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wow, im so dissapointed... looks like my 200whp goal is going to be more like 150whp if this dyno speaks for all stage 1 kits











































wow, this sucks

_Modified by performancevdub at 1:03 PM 3-7-2005_

I was there and my NA aba made 115.9 and i was was discusted at his BBM powered 124.2 hp.. But i saw his dyno plot and it litterally hit the wall at 5k rpm. His bad TPS sensor held him back. Good thing i saw that or I would have been on here running my mouth obout this charger because I was about to buy one







.. but so far it looks promising..Now if only there was a health car around to see in person....But i think...ahemm....a 1.8t is in my future now....


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

lets see a stage 1 non bbm dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i dont have the money to dyno my car if i want to do this project


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (4Racing)*

So you put on the blower and headed immediately to the dyno? Isn't there some sort of break in procedure?

_Quote, originally posted by *4Racing* »_hey guys, thanks for the replies! That makes sense, just didn't know I couls use those other holes. Oh, dynoed the car at eurosport this morning, and it pulls like a BEAST, my only problem is a bad TPS sensor, so its cutting out at 5K. I'll try and post my pl0ot tomorrow......124.2 HP and 141.6 Torque........runs good down low still though, gonna get this TPS problem sorted out this week hopefully







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

only break in procedure I know of is running my non synthetic through one last time b4 switching over to synthetic. I'm breaking it in though, that's for sure.........


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

they say for the first 400 miles keep it under 4k rpms







read the papers that came with the charger


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

Geezus ! 50 damn pages








I guess mine decided to straighten up ( I threatened her with swappin it out for a Neuspeed







) . It's been runnin strong with not too many problems . It still bogs occasionally , but now it's less often . Might just have to go stage II once I get ALL the bugs worked out !








New AC lines coming soon ( needed if you have e-codes ) , battery reloc to trunk ( also needed for e-codes - or a smaller battery ) , and custom exhaust .... yes I still runnin the stock muff !!!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

So where is the Stage 1 at John... How close is it to completion?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

Ok. I'm starting the install. Should be a challenge since there's several difference between the Golf/Jetta and my Passat.
I've got the airpump pulled, and I'm curious what I'm sposed to do with the EGR/EGR hose...








That and the tube that goes from the exhaust manifold to the airbox. Vent to atmosphere?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

As far as I know you leave the EGR stuff attached. I'm not 100% sure as I don't have EGR on my car. 
The hose that goes to the exahust manifold is used to heat the intake air when the engine is cold, you won't need it.
Good luck on the install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Due to things beyond my control...the sun going down, garage flooding, torpedo heater not working all of a sudden....I'm not quite done with the install.








The left half of the install worked out pretty well, tho I was disappointed in the tube that connects to the intake. The bend was off far enough that it was extremely difficult to get the bolts in the flange. On the other hand, we like challenges don't we?
















The right half sucks though. Can't use the tubing or the filter mount, the filter has to be directly clamped to the TB. Also had to cut down the coupling so that I could squeeze it up to the battery. Speakign of which, now the TB has to be removed to pull the battery.








The bolt holes on the MAF flange: Only one lines up. Not a big deal, I guess my MAF is different like everything else








Only other is that I had to extend the harness for the TB. Took bout 40 minutes to get that all extended and taped, but it's all good.
Tomorrow: raise the oil pan, put on both belts....pray??


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

its not a good thing but all the problems everyone else runs into, ill already know when after waterfest and i got the new air to water intercooler, ill be able to swap it all into my mk2 gti with very lil problems. maybe chip problems but im goin all the way to 22psi when the key is turned the first time.


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

Haven't seen anyone ask in a while so here goes. 
What is the status of a kit for the MKIV 2.0 drive by cable supercharger? I know it was said the kit was being put on hold for a while but I am looking to go FI and can't afford to turbo now and then get the supercharger 2 years later. My wife would kill me!!! I would rather have a supercharger over a turbo but I don't want a nospeed. So should I keep on waiting for the kit or spend the money on a turbo? Like I said, I would much rather have a supercharger but don't want to wait on some company's pipe dream.
Thanks



_Modified by AutoCrosser11 at 10:14 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_Due to things beyond my control...the sun going down, garage flooding, torpedo heater not working all of a sudden....I'm not quite done with the install.

Clean your work area. And start fresh, Just let things chill for a little bit. O and whatis up with you intake manifold?


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

yeh whatever. I'm putting togethere my custom stage mkII as we speak and have not run into any major problems yet.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (two point o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two point o* »_
Clean your work area. And start fresh, Just let things chill for a little bit. O and whatis up with you intake manifold? 

I dunno. What's up with it?


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

OOO maybe it's just because it is a passat....not sure...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_Haven't seen anyone ask in a while so here goes. 
What is the status of a kit for the MKIV 2.0 drive by cable supercharger? I know it was said the kit was being put on hold for a while but I am looking to go FI and can't afford to turbo now and then get the supercharger 2 years later. My wife would kill me!!! I would rather have a supercharger over a turbo but I don't want a nospeed. So should I keep on waiting for the kit or spend the money on a turbo? Like I said, I would much rather have a supercharger but don't want to wait on some company's pipe dream.
Thanks
_Modified by AutoCrosser11 at 10:14 PM 3-21-2005_

Why would you install a turbo now, and then go with a supercharger in 2 years?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Wow ... never realized there was that much more room in a Pasquat engine bay than a Jetta/Golf !! My stuff is .... well .... STUFFED in there !


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

hey guys, got my TPS sensor straightened out ,and now the car pulls hard as hell after 5K, got insane backpressure with my factory exhaust though, so gonna run exhaust soon. Wanted to ask about flywheels with this setup, any particular one better than the other, and how big a difference in throttle response are we talkin? Sorry about scarin everyonw with my 124hp dyno the other week, it was obvious that the TPS was causin problems though, need to get back to euro sport again


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (4Racing)*

Woo Hoo! I'm glad its all sorted out.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

All set. Double checked everything and all is tight...fired it up....








Time to let er run I guess. Oh, and instant CEL







Haven't read the codes yet. Not too worried about it right now.

And for the fella asking about the intake, you must mean because it doesnt' say 2.0. Just VW. sweeeeet huh?










_Modified by vwboomer2 at 2:08 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote »_









The bolt holes on the MAF flange: Only one lines up. Not a big deal, I guess my MAF is different like everything else










So I got to thinking about your maf issue. I realized that you have the adaptor on wrong. I took some pictures for you.
All you have to do is take it off, flip it around and it should bolt right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vgtiofdoom (Mar 8, 2004)

hey i've been drooling at the thought of getting 180+hp but i have a few concerns and questions. I live in southern california and smog rolls around every 2 years. with that in mind how well would the car run with the s/c removed and lowered compression and the 260 cam? is there anyway to know if it would pass smog. Second my car has a 2.0 8v but its a mk2 would there be any fitting problems? lastly i dont have egr is that ok with the kit?
thanks!


_Modified by 8vgtiofdoom at 12:37 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_

So I got to thinking about your maf issue. I realized that you have the adaptor on wrong. I took some pictures for you.
All you have to do is take it off, flip it around and it should bolt right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ahah. I"ll go out and try that. When in doubt look for something stupid/simple








Damnable oil return like was a little loose...so I sprayed a little oil. Things a bastard to get on I tell ya. Double clamped now.
Drove it for about 15 miles. Couple impressions: Sounds nice, but hard to hear over my damn Magnaflow muffler








VERY hard to keep below 4k break-in rev limit. That's when the fun really starts I think.
Slight stumble when first opening the throttle.
2 error codes: The MAF one, and EVAP purge valve open circuit. Guess this might be the extra connector laying down where the airbox was?
Car runs real nice other than the slight stumble.....can't wait to get past 500 miles.
Time to go clean the pipes. On the charger that is









Oh wait. one question that I'm afraid to get the answer to....where is the serial number? Checking my mail today I realized I forgot to print out the registration form, and therefor didn't write down a serial








I really hate me sometimes.


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

my bad, double post(edited)










_Modified by 4Racing at 10:04 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (4Racing)*

wanna buy a slightly used Magnaflow


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re:*

Did BBM send out the new software and parts to people who already have the kits yet?? I live in Germany and realize that it would be easy for to be forgotten about


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*

I know first hand it does but not on the OBD1 93-95 MODELS I had my car in thier shop for 7 months trying to get it on my 94 and i'm going to be getting it this week because they can't install it, So back to stock I go.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I know first hand it does but not on the OBD1 93-95 MODELS I had my car in thier shop for 7 months trying to get it on my 94 and i'm going to be getting it this week because they can't install it, So back to stock I go.

Yes, we have been delayed on the OBD I kit due to an inherent issue with Johnny's car. We are installing the kit on one or our own cars next week. We should have the OBDI kits shipping out soon now that we have figured out that the car we were developing on all along has had a problem with it. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Well that sucks balls....


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

mk4
mk4
mk4
mk4








either that or can u guys figure out if you can install the charger if you swap the intake manny's??


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_mk4
mk4
mk4
mk4








either that or can u guys figure out if you can install the charger if you swap the intake manny's??


The way the alternator mounts on the mk4 is different. If it were as simple as swaping intake manifolds someone would have done it already(I think







). The interesting thing about their kit is that its actually backward compatable, they use pretty much the same setup for the Digifant 2 engines. All that they do is swap the accessory bracket for a newer one off the MK3's. If the MK3 accesory bracket and alternator would fit on the MK4 and someone swapped the intake manifold(s) I can imagine that it could work.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

custom brackets....someone get on it.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (two point o)*

any new stage 2 dyno slips????
edit: bigfoot Owns page 51


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_.....Oh wait. one question that I'm afraid to get the answer to....where is the serial number? Checking my mail today I realized I forgot to print out the registration form, and therefor didn't write down a serial








I really hate me sometimes.








 

Whatchutalkinabout , Boomer ??? Registration form .... did I not get one of these ?? What is this "form" you speak of ????







Don't tell me I'm now screwed on any future updates ! That would deserve an AWWW SCHETT


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

You should get all of the updates as your in their system from when you purchased it.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

sorry, i dont feel like reading the 51 pages, but few q's
1. any more progress on making the screw charger nhra/scca/track legal? i've been reading the rule book and all screw type chargers are illegal.
2. which brings me to my next question, how much more power are these putting out compared to a glader 2.slow, if anyone konws, since the gladder is legal, and imo cheaper. 
3. for those of you in cali, have any of you attempted to take the car to a smog staition with the charger installed? or must it be uninstalled before hand, smogged and reinstalled?
4.are you guys sticking with the 10:1 aba compression, stacking gaskets, or rasing comp. a tad?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_sorry, i dont feel like reading the 51 pages, but few q's
1. any more progress on making the screw charger nhra/scca/track legal? i've been reading the rule book and all screw type chargers are illegal.
2. which brings me to my next question, how much more power are these putting out compared to a glader 2.slow, if anyone konws, since the gladder is legal, and imo cheaper. 
3. for those of you in cali, have any of you attempted to take the car to a smog staition with the charger installed? or must it be uninstalled before hand, smogged and reinstalled?
4.are you guys sticking with the 10:1 aba compression, stacking gaskets, or rasing comp. a tad?

1. I believe that John Betz has gotten the rules changed, but you will have to call him to be sure.
2. I would say that the screw compressor is on average 10-15% more efficent than a g-lader and much much more reliable at high boost.
3. N/A
4. Stage 2 lowers the C/R with a thick head gasket, which is what I'm running.


----------



## LysholmJettaG60 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Hey John This 2.0 S/C is to be able to put out more Hp and Tq than a G60 with Lysholm S/c ? cuz i dont like the idea of a 2.0 beating me







and the bad thing is I know ur the only guy capable of making them do that HAHA - Rich D.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

So how are the cars driving at stage 1? VR6 territory?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_ 

Whatchutalkinabout , Boomer ??? Registration form .... did I not get one of these ?? What is this "form" you speak of ????







Don't tell me I'm now screwed on any future updates ! That would deserve an AWWW SCHETT

The registration form/warranty information may not have been included in your shipping package. I contacted BBM and they emailed me the file. But I forgot to write the number down before install. Now I know where the number is, but I gotta figure out a way to read it








Any upcoming fix for the MAF issue yet?



_Modified by vwboomer2 at 10:19 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ABNGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABNGTI* »_Did BBM send out the new software and parts to people who already have the kits yet?? I live in Germany and realize that it would be easy for me to be forgotten about









?? Did anyone get updated chips and new parts ??


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_So how are the cars driving at stage 1? VR6 territory? 

damn close... i ran dead even with a vr with a chip and catback until 5th gear
next week = more boost though


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_
damn close... i ran dead even with a vr with a chip and catback until 5th gear
next week = more boost though









did you ever get car stuff fixed?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_
did you ever get car stuff fixed?

like what kind of stuff?


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

didnt you use to have issues w. ur car and the kit didnt run right?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

The only issue is the car's not fast enough. Hopefully we can fix that in a few months.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_The only issue is the car's not fast enough. Hopefully we can fix that in a few months. 









yeah..... dahm 2.0's


----------



## sicrado (Apr 30, 2002)

question: has anybody/does anybody plan to run an o2a with the setup?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (sicrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicrado* »_question: has anybody/does anybody plan to run an o2a with the setup?

Eh, I've got an O2A. Does that help?


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to read the 50+ pages of this thread, so if this was covered, forgive me. Has anyone logged the IAT sensor on their VAG-COM yet with the supercharger installed? Also, any word yet about who was doing the intercooling idea for the charger?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I'll log the IAT block tomorrow. I'm stage 2 so its gonna be hotter than stage one. It gets up there, but overall isn't as bad as I would have thought.
BTW, anyone know which measuring block it is?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Well, after debating here i finally bought this kit!
I should install this myself the next weekend if i get it at the end of next week.
Neuspeed almost got me with their price drop but the good words on Vortex and the BBM spring sale made me change my mind.
I want to say thx to John, BMGFifty and others for answering my questions.
Cant wait to put this and i want to ask some other questions:
Will i benefit of my NS 256 sport cam and exhaust or it will alter with the tuning of the chip?
Any trouble installing this kit yourself?
Will my stock tranny will hold that power addon or i should look fast to upgrade it?


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:16 AM 4-8-2005_


----------



## dirtylittlesmurf (May 25, 2004)

How much did you pay for your bbm? 
How long of an instalation was it? 
How long did it take to tune it?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_Well, after debating here i finally bought this kit!
I should install this myself the next weekend if i get it at the end of next week.
Neuspeed almost got me with their price drop but the good words on Vortex and the BBM spring sale made me change my mind.
I want to say thx to John, BMGFifty and others for answering my questions.
Cant wait to put this and i want to ask some other questions:
Will i benefit of my NS 256 sport cam and exhaust or it will alter with the tuning of the chip?
Any trouble installing this kit yourself?
Will my stock tranny will hold that power addon or i should look fast to upgrade it?

_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:16 AM 4-8-2005_

nice... another bbm charger runnin around. I got my stage 1 a couple weeks ago and im still waiting to install it. The charger looks pretty simple to install.. youll see when you get the install cd with LOTS of pics. The 256 cam and exhaust will work fine. As for the stock tranny... im not even going to install mine until i get my pleoquin in. If you plan on staying stage 1 and go easy on your shifts the stock tranny might hold together for awhile... the differential rivets will prolly be the first to go. Good luck with everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_
Will i benefit of my NS 256 sport cam and exhaust or it will alter with the tuning of the chip?
Any trouble installing this kit yourself?
Will my stock tranny will hold that power addon or i should look fast to upgrade it?

_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:16 AM 4-8-2005_

I was told no problems with my TT 260 cam. Maybe if I go stageII they will swap head studs in place of the 260 cam they send out with it








Installing the kit is a one man job. You will need a grinder to clearance the alternator fin that hits on the mounting bracket though. I didn't have a grinder and my pulley sits a tad bit crooked








I would install the charger prior to doing the tranny work. There is a 500 mile breakin period so you have to take it easy anyway. No problems yet on my 02A and stageI combo.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
Installing the kit is a one man job. You will need a grinder to clearance the alternator fin that hits on the mounting bracket though.

Thats odd, I never had to grind the alternator. I wonder if thats a passat thing.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

hey bmg or JBetz, what head gasket comes with the kit. i got a motor i have to do some work to before i throw it in the car







and was toying with the idea of doing the head gasket at the same time its got a tt 260 cam in the motor, what is the diffrence between that cam and the bbm cam.
also john is there a bbm fuel rail avail. for the 2 point slow? i saw one at a shop last week on a g60 and i liked the way it looked. 
im gonna start searching the site now for some other stuff.
any suggestions on motor and tranny mounts also? i know bmg has stage 2 and the motor still bounces a little bit and ideas?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

The stage 2 kit comes with a thicker head gasket, its a BBM custom one. The cam is a 268/260 split duration cam, I believe the intake is left open for 268 degrees where the exahust is only 260. A 260 cam should work fine, but won't make as much power. I have front and rear VF mounts, and as you probably saw from the video I could use a tranny mount also, I plan on VF for that as well.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_
any suggestions on motor and tranny mounts also? i know bmg has stage 2 and the motor still bounces a little bit and ideas?

I got KCD stage V in the mail....kinda spendy tho. you could get WRD mounts for 200 and a VF engineering tranny mount for 75.. although not alot cheaper..


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
I was told no problems with my TT 260 cam. Maybe if I go stageII they will swap head studs in place of the 260 cam they send out with it








Installing the kit is a one man job. You will need a grinder to clearance the alternator fin that hits on the mounting bracket though. I didn't have a grinder and my pulley sits a tad bit crooked








I would install the charger prior to doing the tranny work. There is a 500 mile breakin period so you have to take it easy anyway. No problems yet on my 02A and stageI combo.


well you have a passat....with a G/J there arent these issues. Also if i had an O2A tranny like you i would of put the blower on.... we have 020s to deal with...


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_Neuspeed almost got me with their price drop but the good words on Vortex and the BBM spring sale made me change my mind.
_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:16 AM 4-8-2005_

I went to the site and didn't see a Spring Sale. Have any more info on this? Thanks


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_
well you have a passat....with a G/J there arent these issues. Also if i had an O2A tranny like you i would of put the blower on.... we have 020s to deal with...

Im pretty sure the alternator between the Jetta/Golf/Passat is exactly the same. 
I would almost rather have a J/G for this install. Then I wouldnt' have to worry about making it fit








FWIW, my air intake is now near the firewall.
When BBM sells a kit, they ought to make sure it fits perfect for each car it's offered for. In this case, they ought to offer a battery relocation kit for $35 for Passats







Other than the error CEL's I'm still real happy with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

It was a post here on vortex i saw 2 weeks ago!
I got the deal almost at the last day of it cuz it was endind i think last week.


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_It was a post here on vortex i saw 2 weeks ago!
I got the deal almost at the last day of it cuz it was endind i think last week.

Dang. How much ya save on what exactly? Thanks.
(It's still spring right? Just started in March!)


----------



## VW Golf IV (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (PinoyVR6)*


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

It was 200 less
Considering the us / can currency and the great bill of 450$ in tax i will have to pay at the custom... it was a deal to consider.
Man it will cost like 3500 $ in canadian bucks to get this... (2808,31 us)
Internet buying is so great cuz i can get things i would never found around here but that free trade deal us / can / mexico is bull....


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 10:53 PM 4-9-2005_


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_also john is there a bbm fuel rail avail. for the 2 point slow? i saw one at a shop last week on a g60 and i liked the way it looked.

I spoke with the BBM crew about the fuel rail when I bought my SC back in the fall...they indicatedd that they were working on a billet rail (similar to the onw yousay on the G60)...I'm hoping that they get that and the next gen OBD2 chip done soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

*BMG*...does your Stage II throw the same codes as the Stage I?


----------



## vwgolf99mk3 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_It was 200 less
Considering the us / can currency and the great bill of 450$ in tax i will have to pay at the custom... it was a deal to consider.
Man it will cost like 3500 $ in canadian bucks to get this... (2808,31 us)
Internet buying is so great cuz i can get things i would never found around here but that free trade deal us / can / mexico is bull....

_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 10:53 PM 4-9-2005_

How did you ship the product? If you used UPS or FedEx brace yourself for their obscene brokerage fees. (Once bought a part for $100US and paid $50cdn in brokerage fees... ouch.) It is typically a % of the total value.
Have fun with the kit though!


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

So are non-air pump people throwing codes? I can't get my car inspected in texas if its throwing codes.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (make_shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_shift* »_

*BMG*...does your Stage II throw the same codes as the Stage I?

It throws the MAF code, and will continue to until the bigger MAF is made. I haven't checked the codes reciently, but I think it still throws the long term fuel rich code also. The stage 2 software is still in its early devlopment. BBM is busy on the OBD 1 kit, so they haven't had time yet to finalize stage 2. It doesn't throw any new codes over stage 1.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwgolf99mk3)*

UPS
Yeah, 50$ is funny for that amount of 100$ hehehe
Im expecting it 2!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_So are non-air pump people throwing codes? I can't get my car inspected in texas if its throwing codes.

I suspect if you had an air pump you need a computer froma non airpump OBDII car. I picked one up on ebay for $60 and there are no air pump codes.
I'm getting the MAF code, though, anytime I get on the gas. Sedately driving after clearing the codes only gives the rich/lean codes right now. Still no word on a MAF update.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_I suspect if you had an air pump you need a computer froma non airpump OBDII car. I picked one up on ebay for $60 and there are no air pump codes.
I'm getting the MAF code, though, anytime I get on the gas. Sedately driving after clearing the codes only gives the rich/lean codes right now. Still no word on a MAF update.

I have no air pump. Atleat i got one of the better 2.0's.


----------



## vwgolf99mk3 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_UPS
Yeah, 50$ is funny for that amount of 100$ hehehe
Im expecting it 2!

I would be curious to know how much brokerage fees end up costing you. (I need to budget for the total cost of the equipment...) IM me or post here when you receive the equipment.
Thanks.


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_It was 200 less
Considering the us / can currency and the great bill of 450$ in tax i will have to pay at the custom... it was a deal to consider.
_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 10:53 PM 4-9-2005_

Thanks. Missed it again! First batch had some wrong size parts I read, hopefully they have corrected it. I'm gonna save up some more. Stage 2 perhaps?! hmmmm


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwgolf99mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolf99mk3* »_
I would be curious to know how much brokerage fees end up costing you. (I need to budget for the total cost of the equipment...) 

Just call UPS or Fedex and ask them- it's a sliding scale, with fixed brokerage cost for a certain RANGE of value of goods shipped (ie $50 in brokerage for shipments with between $200-500 in value)
As I think was mentioned before, the absolute easiest way to do cross-border shipping is with US Post/Canada Post. Five bucks at the border is the only fee you'll pay (you still need to pay GST, PST, & duty). If your seller won't ship US Post.....buy from someone else.


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

Anybody install stage 2 themselves yet? How hard is it to replace your cam? Less time consuming than the original stage 1 install I hope....


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (4Racing)*

If you have ever done a head swap, you can do stage 2. Its all a matter of un bolting and bolting things back together. The only snag is the timing belt, the thicker gasket makes it a bit tight to get on.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

did you log the IAT sensor yet? Does anyone know what the stock reading is?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I did log it. I drove the car for 30 minutes. The outside temp was 59 degrees F (15 degrees C) I tried to hit boost as much as possible without excessive speeding. On engine start the temp was around 15 deg. C After 15 minutes it was at 45 deg. C. It peaked at around 50 and quickly dropped back down to less than 40 while I was crusing. These numbers represent the stage 2 kit, and should be lower with stage 1. 
I have the thing logged, IM me if yo want it.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

122F!?! Thats ridiculously high, the highest Ive seen on a t3/t4 turbo/intercooled 2l was 122F during a highway pull in a 92F day.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_122F!?! Thats ridiculously high, the highest Ive seen on a t3/t4 turbo/intercooled 2l was 122F during a highway pull in a 92F day. 

Yeah, but that one was intercooled.







Mine is not 
I'm going intercooled as soon as its available.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

wow, thats cooler than I thought it would be. Almost not hot enough for a cooler. Thanks BMGFifty


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Why not just build your own?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

I just might build my own. I'm actually saving up to either buy BBM's or build one myself. I'll price the two out when I actually have the money.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Still waiting on stg 1 and just 2 ad:
Its the most boring tracking # i ever got...
In transit since last week...
hehehe if only i could have fun see my package going state 2 state!


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Ok I have another question. With the evap hose hooked up to the charger but not to this, which I assume is the evap valve :








The car runs well. However, I get an error code saying the evap valve isn't working.
When I hook it inline with the tubing to the charger, I no longer get the code, but the car dies or comes close to dying every time I let off the gas.
I never had the code before install so I know the valve isn't the problem, and I DID have it hooked up flowing the right way








Any thoughts?


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

That valve is hooked up on my car and it runs great, or it does now. I had a similar problem with the EVAP system and the car dying. The solution was to replace the gas cap. My old gas cap was leaking vaccum at idle causing it to run like crap and stall, now its back to running like a champ again. 
Whats odd is that the valve is actually causing problems with your car. 
The computer might be compensating for a vaccum leak and just needs time to adapt. I dont really know whats going on. 
What error code are you getting?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Here is a copy of codes 
VAG-COM Version: Release 404.0-S

Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 D
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V09
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 09145
5 Faults Found:
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Open Circuit
P1426 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17535 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -
17883 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: No Signal
P1475 - 35-00 - -
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16555 - Fuel Trim: System Too Lean: Bank 1
P0171 - 35-00 - -
My gas cap was tested during emissions testing at the end of january and it passed, so I wouldn't think that's the culprit.
I did have to splice a hose in to get it to the input on the charger. Perhaps when it's hooked up I'm getting a small amount of air entering there. I"ll get a hose mender tomorrow and retighten it.
As for the rich/lean codes







They've been there every time I scan the car as is the MAF code. the car runs fine, but really stinks until it warms up. Mileage around 18-20 city, 25-28 hiway.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

Is anyone who has a BBm charger, goin to Yarrowsport show next weekend, i wanna check one out in person


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

same here









_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_Is anyone who has a BBm charger, goin to Yarrowsport show next weekend, i wanna check one out in person


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (quickhuh)*

Is the new MAF setup gonna have an even larger housing than the VR6 ?? I'm running a VR6 MAF now and am still getting MAF high codes .... but I know everyone is having the same codes so it's no big . Just thought we'd have heard something on the new chip / MAF setup by now .


----------



## !nter-mind (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

any news on the obd1 kit being ready yet?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwgolf99mk3)*

Well for your info, total cost was 3201.81 (shipping included) from Bahn Brenner and 552 from UPS and customs taxes... (CANADIAN Money)
This is for importing from us to Québec Canada paying both TPS and TVQ and ups Brockerage fee.
I must be crazy but cant wait to install this and kick some civic ass... hehehehe


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 5:22 PM 4-17-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Hey John,
whats up?
Is it possible for me to just buy:
1.
4
7
27
29
30
Pretty much just the charger set up.All the MAF stuff,etc is going to be useless in a longitudinal setup.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

if any of you are interested, i have a 1998 vw jetta with a 2.0L that i bought new, that never had an air pump or egr.
i have the ecu as well, and will sell it to any of you if you want.
you can put it in the car, and if it doesnt do what you want it to, ill buy it back, but you pickup the shipping.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Hey John,
whats up?
Is it possible for me to just buy:
1.
4
7
27
29
30
Pretty much just the charger set up.All the MAF stuff,etc is going to be useless in a longitudinal setup.


You will also need the boost bypass tube and valve (28) unless you already have an efficent way to vent the excess boost.
Give them a call, but I doubt that you'd save much money, if any, as the parts you listed tend to be the majority of the price.
I would call them and find out to be sure.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

So what is the best way to tap into the oil pan? Drill and tap while it's on the car then remove and clean out? Any sealant necessary? btw, I bought the bbm kit off of performancevdub so i'm getting pretty excited about this.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_So what is the best way to tap into the oil pan? Drill and tap while it's on the car then remove and clean out? Any sealant necessary? btw, I bought the bbm kit off of performancevdub so i'm getting pretty excited about this.

1. Mount up the system
2. Choose desired location for oil Return
3. Mark oil pan
4. Remove oil pan
5. Tap for Oil Return fitting.
as for the BBM stuff for me?I await to hear what John has to say
Has noone installed this in a longitudinal setup?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

In the installation instructions that come with the kit it tells you where to drill it. There is no tapping necessary. Take the oil pan off, measure, centerpunch, drill.
I was worried about leaks when reinstalling the pan. Nothing! For 450 miles anyway. Now I've got an oil bath and can't figure out where it's coming from. No leaks when idling for 15 minutes in the driveway, so I gotta think it's either the crank seal (again!) or the oil pan, which is more likely.
I'd put some sealant on there, but because of the convoluted way I got the pan up there I dont think it'd be where I want


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

****ANYONE INTERESTED IN STAGE 2 BRAND NEW $550 LMK****


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

wow, you've got a stage 2 for sale also? I'm planning on it but not for another few months.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_****ANYONE INTERESTED IN STAGE 2 BRAND NEW $550 LMK****

WIth head studs?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

It's in!
2 words: holy ****
took me a little longer but i did everything the right way!
Everything went good except of a wrong belt, it was made for AC and my car dosent have AC...
GRRR
I came home and made a long trip and without pushing it over 3500K it was fun as hell!
First 12 Hour and no check engine, all im asking is where did you guys put the plug that was on the intake tube?
I had a plug near the tube connected to the pc valve and the intake.


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:11 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
WIth head studs?

yes sir


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_****ANYONE INTERESTED IN STAGE 2 BRAND NEW $550 LMK****


----------



## kaizenro (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_It's in!
2 words: holy ****
I came home and made a long trip and without pushing it over 3500K it was fun as hell!
_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 2:11 AM 4-21-2005_

Keep us posted! Congrats!


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

any idea when the Air to Water Intercooler is gonna be released. 
im also gonna need the stage 4 chip for the 50mm pulley and serp. belt. 
i dont wanna buy stand alone but if it comes down to it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

I hope the intercooler will be released soon. I'm officially addicted to boost. 
Stage 1 is look out 1.8t's and VR's. 
Stage 2 is Look out modded VRs, K04 1.8ts and R32's. (The 1.8T w/ K04 can't pull on it







)
Stage 3+ will be very impressive we will see.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Problem with putting on poweradders, is after a week or two it seems slow again








I'm tempted to order up the stageII. Figure maybe I ought to wait until it starts running decent as it is. Gonna put in a new O2 sensor when it warms up a bit. 
I'd rest easier if the CEL's would go away. Some of us have to pass emissions ya know.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I just went through emissions in PA...I had (and still have) the CELs and ended up spending $190 on both o2 sensors in order to get a waiver....Ryan at BBM assured me that the next generation chip for OBDII cars (this is stage I)–due out in the early summer–would clear up the codes...my fingers are crossed.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (make_shift)*

I've got a question, I just bought this kit off of Doug, performancevdub. If there are upgrades that are going to be sent out like the upgraded chip, do you think there is anyway that I'd be able to get on that list? Or would it just have to be sent to Doug and he could send it to me?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (make_shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_shift* »_I just went through emissions in PA...I had (and still have) the CELs and ended up spending $190 on both o2 sensors in order to get a waiver....Ryan at BBM assured me that the next generation chip for OBDII cars (this is stage I)–due out in the early summer–would clear up the codes...my fingers are crossed.

We have a $200 waiver here. Though I'm not sure that it would fly if the CEL was still on. I had an 81 CJ7 that I got the waiver for. Cheaper than fixing it right


----------



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

sorry if already covered but is this supercharger going to come out for an 02 2.0 thanks


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (kyle2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle2* »_sorry if already covered but is this supercharger going to come out for an 02 2.0 thanks

A dozen or more times...but: Not for a long while, if ever.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (kaizenro)*

Well i did a full brake job in the front with slotted rotors...
I didnt have any choice... hehehe


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

Ok. here's a stupid question. But you're probably used to them by now eh?
On turbos and what not the blowoff is before the turbo to prevent damage from over pressure right? So if the relief valve is before the compressor and vents _after_ the compressor, what does this protect? Once the TB is closed, no more air should be flowing through the system right?
Like I said, simple stupid question, but I'm curious








The beer helps. Really. It does.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

anyone know why you are supposed to use non-synthetic oil for the first 3k miles? did everyone do this step?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

I was asking myself the same question about that boost bypass valve...
And yes i did use non synthetic oil!
Why??? Must be part of the breakin period of the charger.
I will go back to synthetic next oil change!


----------



## Proulus (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

While I don't really know much about the bbm charger, bov's for turbo's dump boost after the turbo so that the turbo can stay spooled. In a supercharger it's mostly for equalizing the pressure on either side of the charger. A bypass valve would most likely be for off boost air. Lysholms won't flow any air if they don't spin, so if the engine creates a vacuum in the intake a bypass valve would open and let air around the charger.
On a whole completely different note. Has anybody considered running a clutch to the charger like toyota and mercedes did?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_anyone know why you are supposed to use non-synthetic oil for the first 3k miles? did everyone do this step? 

I went back to non synth after 70k miles of Mobil1. Now my crank seal is leaking. Coincidence? doubt it.
Non synth probably allows the parts to wear slightly more and bed in than a synth would. 




_Modified by vwboomer2 at 1:34 AM 4-25-2005_


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (hookedup4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookedup4door* »_I've got a question, I just bought this kit off of Doug, performancevdub. If there are upgrades that are going to be sent out like the upgraded chip, do you think there is anyway that I'd be able to get on that list? Or would it just have to be sent to Doug and he could send it to me?


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboomer2* »_
I went back to non synth after 70k miles of Mobil1. Now my crank seal is leaking. Coincidence? doubt it.
Non synth probably allows the parts to wear slightly more and bed in than a synth would. 
_Modified by vwboomer2 at 1:34 AM 4-25-2005_

I currently use castrol high mileage oil. Is there any chance i would be ably to get away with switching back to conventional for an oil change?
is the need to go back to conventional really that neccessary?


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Cheese302)*

Well they recommend it, so as part of the warranty it's probably required.
Some cars are shipped from the factory with synth though, and I'm sure they break in just fine.
Oil leaks suck, but if I'm right about my crank seal leaking, it's not the end of the world. I had to do it TWO WEEkS after changing my timing belt, so I know how. Still though, I hate having to do it.
I'd say stick with their recommendation, for warranty fulfillment purposes.


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

yeah hopefully i wont have to do it, i did my timing belt like 3 months ago


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks that everybody lost intrest regarding the charger.
Any news on the MK4 setup. I bet that Mk4 owners are still intrested.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00jeta.gls2.0 (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks that everybody lost intrest regarding the charger.
Any news on the MK4 setup. I bet that Mk4 owners are still intrested.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (00jeta.gls2.0)*

I think people quit posting because they got sick of people asking about the MK4 kit.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a problem, I went to change out my suspension and the bolt which holds the rear shock in place behind the hub has snaped off. Does anyone know of a way I could get it out of there with out having to have the entire rear set up removed and having the bolt pressed out by a machine shop.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

For some reason I can't picture this setup in my engine bay. weird.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

It's not in the engine bay





















,I got the bolt out though, just had taken me a long time to drill out enough to place a drill out bit in there to back it out.








Can't wait to see the 1/4 mile run with the S/C john has on his red car,Hell the first stage made a world of difference can't wait to get it all hooked up to the final stages.


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_It's not in the engine bay





















,I got the bolt out though, just had taken me a long time to drill out enough to place a drill out bit in there to back it out.










Yes of course it's not in the engine bay. That was my point exactly. Supercharger thread > suspension work?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (seventyfive)*

yes they do http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=167 (you do have an mk3 right?)


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (hhslax1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hhslax1* »_ yes they do http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=167 (you do have an mk3 right?)

Thank goodness you posted that link, Sherlock, I don't think we would've figured it out without you....we've only been discussing this for, uh, 53 pages.


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*

I have the stg 1 kit, i know it runs rich but im gettin 14MPG on the highway...any idea what is causing that, anyone else having this problem? Also ever since i recieved the updated chip my car seems to run fast while its warming up but once its fully warmed up it has no umph anymore and is just generally slow, any ideas about a fix for either of these problems would be great, thanks


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*

How old are your O2 sensors? Mine did the exact same thing until I replaced them, now it runs like a champ. 
Edit:
I put mine on a Wide band O2, the AFR was 12.5 on load and Stoch ~14.6 when crusing. Some have had problems with thier cars running rich. Its tough to say when 12.5:1 although is considered rich, its dead on for forced induction. That said, I get about 20 mpg mixed city / highway with stage 2. I have seen over 30 on the highway. 
Check your gas cap, if its leaking the car will run good until the computer starts to adapt for a leaking gas cap, or other vaccum leak. A $7 cap made a huge difference for me.


_Modified by BMGFifty at 11:17 PM 5-23-2005_


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

Hey thanks for the reply, O2 sensors were wat i was thinking, i think im gonna go ahead and replace them, and i'll def check to see about the leaking gas cap too, thanks for the suggestions, btw, how do u like stg 2, i wont go for it until i have my car running perfect but i hear that its great, any details about ur experiences with it so far would be cool, thanks a lot man


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*

Stage 2 = Homer Simpson "argggh" such as in "Precious Venus Gummy Di Milo arggggh...well, almost that good. It makes me grin every time I get into it. Highly reccomended.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a heads-up to ya'all with this charger:
Check your oil return line where it goes into the oilpan...Mine was loose as a goose and had started to drip...Had to drop the pan and retighten the fitting–Oh, what fun that was...thank goodness for air tools and a lift... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (make_shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_shift* »_Just a heads-up to ya'all with this charger:
Check your oil return line where it goes into the oilpan...Mine was loose as a goose and had started to drip...Had to drop the pan and retighten the fitting–Oh, what fun that was...thank goodness for air tools and a lift... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Must be nice to have a lift. I gotta drive up on blocks, and jack each side up to put a stand under.
I still have an oil leak issue. Since I"ve replaced both my cam seal and the crank seal, I have to believe it's the oil pan. It just doesn't look like it's coming from there tho








Funny story too: My axle boot is torn on the tranny side. ha ha ha.








At least I'm getting the stage1+ pulley in the next couple days







Who needs oil retention when you can go fast!


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwboomer2)*

haha yea i kno how u guys feel, bought a new oil pan its in my trunk ready to be put on cause of my leaking problems...


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (make_shift)*

Yeah it sucks...
It was my main concern at the install cuz a friend of mine lost is Talon TSI turbo when the oil return line broke.
He end up with a fried engine and a 2 year loan to repay without a car...
Sad story for a small piece...


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

I remember going around the block with you in your stage two GTI and I would say I would recommend it as well.


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_I remember going around the block with you in your stage two GTI and I would say I would recommend it as well.









see and the only person who i talked to was the performancevw dude who had the sc and said it sucked... wtf!?!?! i know it has to be pritty impressive... even 150whp is going to make ur car faster than vr cause vr has few more hundred pounds on us and puts down the same amount of power to the wheels

on the side note:
having stage 5 kcd motor mounts vs stock motor mounts = more power to the ground???


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bolshevik_Racing)*

Hey guys when i bought my supercharger there was no cd with instructions, just a website with pictures, does anyone know if that website is still around or if there is another website i can access, i kinda need it ASAP so if anyone knows where i can find the instructions for the supercharger that would be great, thanks


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_Hey guys when i bought my supercharger there was no cd with instructions, just a website with pictures, does anyone know if that website is still around or if there is another website i can access, i kinda need it ASAP so if anyone knows where i can find the instructions for the supercharger that would be great, thanks

Please email me and I will set you up with a link.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Hey anyone have any luck using the stock injectors and a fuel pressure regulator, i've been told that is the way to go to get this thing running right


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*

The stock FPR is retained, at least for stage I


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (vwboomer2)*

i mean getting a 4bar FPR for it


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*

The software that comes with the kit runs great. I know that some have had problems, but I never have. Stick with what it comes with unless you plan on spending time and money trying to get it re-tuned.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i've been told that is the way to go to get this thing running right

Um, by who? Fiftey-some-odd pages and this is the first I've heard this...And, for the record, my ST1 kit runs pretty darn good with the running gear BBM supplied...I think most of my problems were engine related...and that probably goes for 90% of those users who've had problems. Getting all your vacuum leaks resolved makes a world of difference.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*

Agree that!
And by the way i would love to know more about thoses vacuum leaks.
I check every hose for leaks?
Last thing on my to do checklist is a weird idle drop sometimes after a long ride, like a bouncing ball... Drop fast to 200 then bounce, drop slower and get there...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I dont want to tsearch all the pages, but.... Did they finish the software for obd1 yet?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (sims159915)*

To my knowlegde no!
OUps!


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 6:08 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_i mean getting a 4bar FPR for it

You do not want to run a 4 bar fpr on our set up.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Could i get a straight up answer from bahn brenner themselves? Is the OBD I kit available and running correctly? I would like to purchase the kit today and need to know.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_Could i get a straight up answer from bahn brenner themselves? Is the OBD I kit available and running correctly? I would like to purchase the kit today and need to know.

Ok, we just bought an OBDI Jetta and we will be installing the kit on our test car next week. The chip is done we just need to do some final tweaking. Hopefully it will go smoothly. Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John, any further development on the billet fuel rail for us ABA guys?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Jon. Be sure to post up when it is complete so i can place my order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (sims159915)*

since 50 pages is too much to read, is it true that u if u relocate the throttle body after the charger, that ull get some more of the sound back from being silenced?? 
ill be running stand alone, so it wont matter, but being quiet is not what i want. i rather it sound like the corrado kit. 
any way to unsilence the mk3 kit????


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

While it is possible to relocate the throttle body to after the supercharger, it is probably not worth it . The tubing, hoses, mounts...etc. are all designed around having the throttle body before the compressor. It is more efficent to keep the kit as it is. It is plenty loud (perfect in my oppinion) to attract attention. Listen to my dyno run http://www.sixspeedmedia.com/gti/dynorun.wmv you will hear that it sounds pretty good as is. If you want to make it louder, the more power to you.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Hey Andy can you tell me how you hooked up your boost gauge next to your radio? Where did you run the hose? ect. Thanks


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

well as it is, im running stand alone. im goin with a front mount intercooler. so if its true about what i heard, then putting the throttle body after the charger is nothing to do. and ill be running a different larger throttle body, so it will be pretty responsive.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

So are you going to do this by getting new inlet tubes? How exactly could this be done, just searching for ways to gain more power if possible thanks


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonVWluver* »_Hey Andy can you tell me how you hooked up your boost gauge next to your radio? Where did you run the hose? ect. Thanks









http://www.42draftdesigns.com has the face plate. I ran the hose to the vaccum line that connects to the dv.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

I haven't seen any direct comparison dynos between silenced and unsilenced, but I have hear that there is more power to be made by placing the throttle body before the screw compressor. If you were to do it all up as you say, it would sound awesome and definately be different. You would need some sort of boost bypass/bov. It would need to act like the plate that is built into the G60 throttle body. If you just had a bov and no bypass you would get a whooshing sound all the time when your not in boost (turbos get around this by using their wastegate). Fabing the tubes should be pretty easy.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

sometimes the littlest things dont take much work. its all who u know to help u fab up the stuff. i wont totally know til the motor is in the car. with the new radiator, i should have more room on the passenger side.


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

hey im just wondering if anyone from CT has passed emissions with this kit or anyone from a state that doesn't do the tail pipe test but just connects to your computer...I couldn't get it to pass and i brought it to a mechanic who couldn't get it to pass and now my only choice is to uninstall the kit, before i do that does anyone have any ideas that i may of overlooked


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

Swap in your stock chip and injectors and baby it for a couple of days. Stay completly out of boost until your ecu's rediness codes all check out. As long as nothing else is wrong with your engine, you should pass emmisions.


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

ok i think i'll try that and if that doesn't work i think im gonna just take the kit out and maybe sell it, im going to school is boston next year and can't even have a car with me


----------



## 4Racing (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

hey guys, i got 4 codes i'm trying to get rid of, wanted to see if anyone knew anything about them. #1-P1580 -Idle speed control (car doesn't idle well until it warms up) #2- p0341- Camshaft position sensor ( no clue) #3 P0510- TPS sensor closed ( I had to splice in a new plug a couple of weeks back) #4 - P0102 - MAF - I got a VR6 MAF, so I knew about this one and the TPS. My dyno was showing loss of power after 5K, TPS sensor was the problem, just hope my wiring is holdind up. Anyway, me and my friend cleared these codes out yesterday and the car seemed to run a little better, just wanted some advice as to how to straighten out the problems. TIA for any suggestions,
Carl







http://im1.shutterfly.com/proc...Fsya6


----------



## jettawolfsburg09 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (4Racing)*

hey guys i know i keep switching back and forth about what im doing with my charger but its wierd cause my car runs unbelievable while its warming up, i kno its not good to hit the boost before its warmed up but i had to go for it and i was chirping second easily, but once its warmed up it runs like crap, i can't figure this out, no gas cap leaks which someone said could cause that problem, but does anyone have any other ideas


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*

It runs in open loop mode until the car warms up. This means that the ECU is deriving its fuel and timing values based on the map that the chip has. Once it warms up the ECU goes into closed loop mode. In closed loop mode the ECU monitors all of the engine sensors and calculates the fuel delivery and timing based on the sensor readings. If one of you sensors is bad it will throw off the values and the car will run like crap. This is a _generalazaion of what actually happens_, but it does explain why it runs bad when it warms up. Sometimes a car with old O2 sensors will run fine with the stock AFR settings, but will fail when exposed to much more fuel that the new chip provides. I would replace your O2 sensors, check for any vacuum leaks and double check the ignition system (plugs, wires, cap and rotors). 
There are a few other things that would cause this problem, but I'd be willing to bet that its O2 or vacuum related.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (jettawolfsburg09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawolfsburg09* »_hey guys i know i keep switching back and forth about what im doing with my charger but its wierd cause my car runs unbelievable while its warming up, i kno its not good to hit the boost before its warmed up but i had to go for it and i was chirping second easily, but once its warmed up it runs like crap, i can't figure this out, no gas cap leaks which someone said could cause that problem, but does anyone have any other ideas

You might want to have it scanned to see if theres anything wrong like a bad o2 or maf sensor.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

I have some info for anyone running this kit on a 97 or later car with a secondary air injection pump removed. To pass inspection in the OBD plug in states you will need to borrow a Vag.com and do the following. log in code is 01283, coding is 0 for the secondary air injection elimination. This will alow you to pass emisions, (for the most part) without reinstalling your AIR as it called or buying a 1996 ECU.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (all-starr-me)*

If any of you are having intermittent funky running issues please read this.
Please disconnect the coal canister breather tube that connects to the intake plate on the charger and then plug the brass fitting off with a vac plug. We have found that this can cause an issue with the evap system and make some cars run a little funky.
Several cars are now running perfectly that were running funky from this very simple little fix. 
We will be sending out our new chip, a plug and clamp to make this change on all of our current customers cars. There is also a revision in the instruction manual.
Have a great weekend


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

what about the people who bought kits used?? do they still get the new chip?


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*

Great news!
Do i need to contact you guys or it will popup on my door step 1 day?


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (kamikaze2dope)*

I'm sure they will have you call them for the new upgrade and not just send it out to you because you got to think about all the people who may have moved since then to another house.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JonVWluver)*

Just wondering if anyone has tried using colder plugs with the bbm kit. Someone on here recommended that I use ngk bkr7es with the kit and that I would have no misfires. I searched around and all I could find is ngk bpr7es. Could that be right? It's a colder plug for turbocharged applications like evo, eclipse, talon. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (hookedup4door)*

BKR6EIX, part number 6418 on the end of the box. that might help u out. the person i got my kit from didnt have many problems.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (punk rock kiel)*

At the dyno as we speak .... freakin 127hp ( and that was only cause it peaked at redline ?!?!? ) ..... and on top of that , 1st and 2nd runs the car cutoff at about 5K RPM . So much for anywhere near 177whp . Also running EXTREMELY rich . Sonofabitch .


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_If any of you are having intermittent funky running issues please read this.
Please disconnect the coal canister breather tube that connects to the intake plate on the charger and then plug the brass fitting off with a vac plug. We have found that this can cause an issue with the evap system and make some cars run a little funky.
Several cars are now running perfectly that were running funky from this very simple little fix. 
We will be sending out our new chip, a plug and clamp to make this change on all of our current customers cars. There is also a revision in the instruction manual.
Have a great weekend










DAMN !! read that 30 minutes too late ( 50bux down the drain ) . I'll try it , but I think my issues may be more severe than that . Can't wait to try the new chip and pluggin the evap . How long till they get shipped out ? Before or after Waterfest ??????


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

Yeah your on the chip safe mode (cutoff)
I got it twice in 3 months and it ran for like a ride long.
Me it usually happens when i dont let the engine warmup before going for a ride.
Check for your sensors, the ecu runs rich when engine is not at operating temp and then the ecu takes sensors reading to operate AF mix. (Was told that by BMGfifty and correct me if in need)
Hope you foundout and get that 177whp!
Im getting my air intakes next week to lower a little underhood air intake temp and the BBM new chip and evap fix as john told me last wednesday that he is gonna ship it to me.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (kamikaze2dope)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamikaze2dope* »_Yeah your on the chip safe mode (cutoff)
I got it twice in 3 months and it ran for like a ride long.
Me it usually happens when i dont let the engine warmup before going for a ride.
Check for your sensors, the ecu runs rich when engine is not at operating temp and then the ecu takes sensors reading to operate AF mix. (Was told that by BMGfifty and correct me if in need)
Hope you foundout and get that 177whp!
Im getting my air intakes next week to lower a little underhood air intake temp and the BBM new chip and evap fix as john told me last wednesday that he is gonna ship it to me.


That sounds about right. I'd actually be really pissed if mine ran like that more than once a week or so. I think that the ECU, which was never designed for boost, doesn't know what to do. I suspect that it thinks that its running lean and decides to add more fuel. Hopefully the new MAF housing will allow the ECU to know whats going on a bit better. I don't think that its the chip, a bad chip tune would give consistent poor running. My car hauls ass 95% of the time. 
The EVAP plug that John is talking about is to take another value out of the ECU's equation. I know that the ECU will try to compensate for a leaking gas cap. I have only seen this on my VAG COM as "Gas cap adaption". I've been running the EVAP plug for 2 months now and can honestly say it runs much better.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

I'm already running a VR6 MAF .... that didn't do a whole damn lot on mine . It's pretty frustrating that it was a solid running car before putting the charger on . I've been pretty patient with the car hoping that someone somewhere would have an answer as to how I could go about getting it tuned correctly . I'm sure it's something stupid . But man I'm gettin a bloody forehead from this damn brick wall >>








So I ask this .... shouldn't the chip 'trick' the ECU into adjusting the A/F to a proper level ?? Honestly , I have a few months to get 'er done >> I have another daily driver and just want it blazing before H2O International . 
I'll also add this .... 
The only reason I hit 127hp was because the car 'spiked' at about 6000RPM .... just before redline ! It actually drops hp after 4000 RPM and then jumps from ( per boost guage ) 6psi to 8psi instantly . I've heard faulty divertor maybe , but haven't even looked into that problem yet >> taking 1 issue at a time .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

I feel for ya man. Its weird when stuff like that happens. The boost should be very linear, no real spikes. 
The chip should do a good job of getting the fuel values close, but unless the ecu knows the engine load it cannot properly determine what part of the fuel map to go to. 
If I understand the design correctly( and please correct me if I'm wrong), it is supposd to take measurements from the throttle position sensor, the MAF and the engine speed sensor and then look up the correct fuel value on the programmed tables. It then uses the o2 sensor to adapt the values to match. This is why a new chip takes a couple of days to be perfect. 

I suspect that the ECU is incorrectly trying to make the values match and causing it to run poorly. 
When the ECU was designed it had a couple of priorties. I would have to say that they are fuel economy/emmisons, engine protection and LAST power. Thats not even getting into how it controls spark timing.
I wish I could say more that would help, but all I can really say is stick in there. I just got back from a great drive, the power was perfect and linear. Its 85 today and it runs great. IM me if you want more info and trouble shooting ideas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

When is the new chip and other fixin's coming out?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*

Proof of the fiasco ....








Notice the spike at redline !


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

Obvious to me its the cutoff!
Linear then down!
The 2 times i got onto that weird mode of the chip, my cutoff was exactly there at 4K
The car was still drivable but no top end power!
And like you say im sure 2 its a stupid fix...
Sensors, evap and gas cap was the 3 things i read around here causing troubles with that kit.


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 5:37 AM 7-10-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (kamikaze2dope)*

I'm not laying any blame on BBM as to why this thing won't run .... I'm gonna try the sensors this week and hope for the best ( already did the O2 .... gotta do the other O2 , TPS , and speed > luckily , I should be able to 'borrow' them before I buy them ) so I'll keep anyone who's interested up to date on why I'm bogging .


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

anyone thought of running standalone with this kit? 
and im ..... still waiting for my kit to get shipped


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_Proof of the fiasco ....








Notice the spike at redline !









Have you checked the belt? Sounds like your getting lots of belt slip. Also this would make your car extremely rich because your using less psi then what the car is mapped for.


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:48 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (TooLFan46n2)*

Maybe John will chime in here to offer up some help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Have you checked the belt? Sounds like your getting lots of belt slip. Also this would make your car extremely rich because your using less psi then what the car is mapped for.

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 12:48 PM 7-11-2005_


The MAF sensor is mapped for a specific fuel value at a specific range. So if he runs less boost than what the kit is made for then it shouldnt run rich. Unless the MAF is maxed out at 6psi and fueling is set for 8psi at the last fuel table.
Either way http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Have you checked the belt? Sounds like your getting lots of belt slip. Also this would make your car extremely rich because your using less psi then what the car is mapped for.


I thought about this too...but I can't figure out how it could be slipping










_Modified by make_shift at 6:42 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*

Yeah ... checked the belt . No way is it slipping . Check the end of the chart .... boost jumps from 6psi to around 8psi ( per guage ) instantly and the hp jumps up quickly . I am thinking ( theory only ) that it's hitting the rev limiter and cutting fuel which is fixing the overly rich problem for a split second ( like I said ... theory only ) . If that's the case ... then something is making it throw more fuel in throughout the 4K+ range ( probably all the way from idle , but it isn't noticeable that low ) . It's probably a bad sensor .... like I said >> it doesn't seem to be a common BBM problem . It's just very frustrating !! I may be selling the kit soon if I can't get it to work on my sled . In that case , I'm going VR6 swap or selling the car altogether and starting from scratch .


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

Would be sad...
I want stg2 bad now!
Again definitly your chip does not operate at normal!
Why, hope you found out!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_...or selling the car altogether and starting from scratch . 

This is generally the best option.....


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (VW97Jetta)*

Mine's finally up and running. I've got the newest chip along with the plugged hole in the charger. It's running fine and I have no engine light yet. I do have the vr6 maf on though. The only thing is that the revs drop well below normal whenever I step on the clutch to let the car coast at higher rpms. The car cut off once because of it while I was running the air conditioning. I'm also not liking the feel of the new throttle cable. It's really spongy. I saw somewhere to try wrapping electrical tape around the spring on the cable and stiffins it up a little. I might go in and try that.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (hookedup4door)*

The stalling will go away after the chip learns what it needs to know...and the throttle cable is a bit soft.


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (hookedup4door)*

It's the Eaton bypass valve that causes the revs to drop to almost the point of stalling. Trust me.. Every car with an Eaton does it.


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UtOhCop* »_It's the Eaton bypass valve that causes the revs to drop to almost the point of stalling. Trust me.. Every car with an Eaton does it. 

Are you being serious or is that sarcasm? I got nabbed by a similar wisenheimer post in the NE regional...


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*

Well the chip must be settling in nicely because the rpm's aren't falling off anymore. It has a nice idle too. I'm not getting anything on the boost gauge though, i'll have to recheck the hoses. It's pulling pretty well though.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (hookedup4door)*

Tried removing the coal can hose and blocking off the charger fitting . Reset the ECU , started the car , hit the gas , go , go , go , blahhhhh ! flat on it's face again . That wasn't my prob . I'll get it . I'm starting to think positive ! If all else fails .... I'm goin SDS .


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_shift* »_
Are you being serious or is that sarcasm? I got nabbed by a similar wisenheimer post in the NE regional...









That is 100% fact. If you don't blieve me.. Check out the 03-04 Cobra forums.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*

The BBM kit is not Eaton nor does it use the Eaton bypass valve. Its Lysholm and uses a divertor valve. If you even bothered to read up on the subject you would know.








Edit: PAGE 56 Owned !


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (BMGFifty)*

i hope BBM has one at WF i wanna see and hear this thing


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bigfoot.)*

Rather then me going through the whole 56 pages. What size twin screw is used in the BBM kit?


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UtOhCop* »_Rather then me going through the whole 56 pages. What size twin screw is used in the BBM kit?

i dont htink they list... check page 15.. i think the had a faq on that page!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34359


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bolshevik_Racing)*

Good point ... any BBM 2.0 owners gonna be at Waterfest ?? I'd like to see what everyone else has goin on with their setups .


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UtOhCop* »_That is 100% fact. If you don't blieve me.. Check out the 03-04 Cobra forums. 

Woah...hold on a minute...did you hit your head on your way in...this is the VW 2.0 forum discussing a product made for VW 2.0s not for Mustang 5.0s








Last time I checked the BBM kit is a Lysholm charger...always has been and most likely always will be...do better fact checking.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (UtOhCop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UtOhCop* »_Rather then me going through the whole 56 pages. What size twin screw is used in the BBM kit?

Autorotor 2087 made by Opcon AB
.87litre per rev... 15k sustained... 18k intermittent.. 


_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:21 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Peter Tong)*

Anyone from BBM from care to let me know if the new fix is available? I've left two messages over the last three business days and no one returns my calls


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *make_shift* »_Anyone from BBM from care to let me know if the new fix is available? I've left two messages over the last three business days and no one returns my calls









prolly just getting back from waterfest! saw john at the booth... cool dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bolshevik_Racing)*

yeah it was good to talk with john at aquablast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (purplejettahondaeater)*

Good to meet ya John!


----------



## make_shift (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bolshevik_Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolshevik_Racing* »_
prolly just getting back from waterfest! 

That makes sense.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (make_shift)*

I didn't try to get into a discussion with anyone at BBM while at RainFest due to my car being in VaBeach . All my peeps were trying to get me to tell em how big of a pile the kit is but I didn't feel right complaining without the car to back up the claim . 
BUT !!!
I got home and drove my car and the problems seem to be gone ! I never did reset my ECU after the coal can bypass . I am gonna give it a day or 2 before I sing any praises .... but so far so good . 
Is BBM gonna be at H2theIzzo ??


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

_: Posted this in the other BBM topic as well ... just wanna get every clue I can so help a brother out ! any advice would be appreciated !:_
GAWDDAMNIT !! 
I was driving home tonight and needed gas . She was runnin AWESOME !! I pulled over , got gas ( fill up with 93 ) , hit the road , and BAM ! 4K RPM hp loss . Back to square 1 . I don't know if the fill up is a clue .... possibly a leaky gascap like some peeps have said ! Or if I'm gettin bad gas .... but you wouldn't think it would effect the engine so quickly . 
If I can figure it out , I'll be golden . The HP spike was gone and the boost was linear for 2 days straight . I'm gettin close to a soloution .


----------



## Bolshevik_Racing (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (DeezUU)*

change ur dahm gas cap seal... easy thing to do! hopefully that will fix it....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: BBM screw type supercharger on the 2.0???? (Bolshevik_Racing)*

So, over 6 months later, any word on the MK4 BBM charger?


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 10:57 AM 2-12-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

They said it is a "no go" because of lack of space underneath the hood of the MKIV. They have it written in their FAQ on their website.


----------



## Golf13 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_They said it is a "no go" because of lack of space underneath the hood of the MKIV. They have it written in their FAQ on their website.

you could fit two bodies under there?
... kind of disipointed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tofush0e (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Golf13)*

yeah they should just offer a modified hood to go with the S/C for the mkiv lol


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Golf13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf13* »_
you could fit two bodies under there?
... kind of disipointed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

And I'm dissapointed you didn't get a 1.8T


----------



## Golf13 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_And I'm dissapointed you didn't get a 1.8T


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_They said it is a "no go" because of lack of space underneath the hood of the MKIV. They have it written in their FAQ on their website.

Maybe they could make room by removing the intake manifold and replacing it by one of the SRI units







. This is what prompted Neuspeed to rise the price of their unit.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (randallhb)*

sell it and buy a neuspeed supercharger...


----------

